# Varg Vikernes me ha dedicado su último vídeo.



## Manoliko (8 May 2017)

Le he jodido su teoría de que las características nordicas (ojos azules, pelo rubio) son una adaptación al clima de la Europa glacial al nombrarle a los esquimales.

Ha intentado arreglarlo con este vídeo pero le he vuelto a contestar que está equivocado. Los nórdicos son una adaptación al clima moderadamente frío y húmedo de la europa atlántica y báltica (o su equivalente en el pasado), pero jamás han vivido en el ártico. La piel morena y los ojos oscuros de los esquimales, en cambio, sí están adaptados al hielo y la nieve. Un nórdico se quemaría en la nieve por el efecto reflectante de esta y sufriría ceguera por la luz.

Se ha picado conmigo, aquí el vídeo.

ThuleanPerspective - YouTube

Edito; no se aun como se pone el vídeo, entrad en el enlace a su canal de youtube, es el último vídeo.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (8 May 2017)

Los nórdicos son sapiens y neardental, los esquimales sapiens y otro homo arcaico.


----------



## SARC_borrado (8 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Le he jodido su teoría de que las características nordicas (ojos azules, pelo rubio) son una adaptación al clima de la Europa glacial al nombrarle a los esquimales.
> 
> Ha intentado arreglarlo con este vídeo pero le he vuelto a contestar que está equivocado. Los nórdicos son una adaptación al clima moderadamente frío y húmedo de la europa atlántica y báltica (o su equivalente en el pasado), pero jamás han vivido en el ártico. La piel morena y los ojos oscuros de los esquimales, en cambio, si están adaptados al hieno y la nieve. Un nórdico se quemaría en la nieve por el efecto reflectante de esta y sufriría ceguera por la luz.
> 
> ...


----------



## John Galt 007 (8 May 2017)

Ellos sobrevivieron al meteorito.


Ellos manejan la sociedad desde las sombras.


Ellos crearon al hombre blanco...


----------



## hortera (8 May 2017)

no molestes a Varg, que seguramente esté enfrentandose a cualquier alimaña del bosque, pirañas a cienes, elfos hechizados , dragones, salvando a princesas raptadas por poderosos demonios, rezandole a Odín o incluso dandole por el culo a la mona chita.


----------



## Manoliko (8 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Los esquimales descienden de asiáticos que cruzaron el Estrecho de Bering hace no tanto. No han tenido tiempo de perder la pigmentación y la exogamia que fomentan evita que se impongan mutaciones en ese sentido.
> 
> Dudo que los nórdicos se quemasen la piel porque estamos hablando de la última edad de hielo. Hacía frío y se vestirían con pieles de animales.



En el Sur de Europa se podía vivir sin ser esquimal, no había hielo y nieve perpetua. Pero es que Varg cree que los nórdicos se originaron en la edad del hielo EN ESCANDINAVIA como una adaptación al clima polar similar al del actual ártico.

Por cierto, en el ártico los ojos azules pueden ser una ventaja para los depredadores que deben cazar a oscuras pero a la vez una desventaja por lo que he comentado. Hay muchos lobos árticos con ojos marrones, seguramente la mayoría, pero en las fotos quedan más bonitos los de ojos azules. El tema está en que Varg asegura que todos los aborígenes europeos en la edad de hielo tenía los ojos azules y eso no concuerda con lo que sabemos de especies adaptadas al ártico.

---------- Post added 08-may-2017 at 23:04 ----------




SARC dijo:


>



Que no soy Logroñés, copón ya.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 May 2017)

Varg Vikernes sostiene que todos los europeos originales eran de pigmentación muy clara, el otro día le vi un vídeo donde mostraba ejemplos de noruegos de ojos y cabellos castaños oscuros, y decía que se debían a la arribada de pescadores del sur de europa, y que no eran tan minoritarios porque la pigmentación clara es muy "recesiva". En los foros de antropología amateur, que algunos conocéis bien ( apricity, etc ), no se da ninguna validez a ese tipo de teorías, al contrario, dicen que el subtipo nórdico es muy progresivo ( reciente ). UK está bastante al norte si miramos el mapa, ¿ son los indivíduos del tipo Beatles ( 4 eran 4 y ninguno era mínimamente nórdico ) también un producto de los viajes de los pescadores meridionales ? Y sin embargo tienen cara de británicos, en esos foros se les llama atlantids y paleo-atlantids. No es todo tan fácil ni simple como sugiere Vikernes, que creo que simplemente tira para lo suyo, primero, y segundo busca la máxima diferencia con los fenotipos no europeos, y entonces queda claro que elige el subtipo nórdico porque la pigmentación es una característica que impresiona mucho, aunque en antropología física no es la principal a considerar


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 May 2017)

Una adaptación al frio glaciar es: 
1º medir 1,60. 
2º baja superficie/volumen, extremidades cortas.
3º Cuello ausente, infecciones laringeas ser criba brutal
4º El gepeto siendo la unica parte expuesta al frio y a la refulgente lus solar que se multiplica con la nieva: Gepeto con gran cantidad de grasa subcutanea con parpados tipicos se mongol. Senos nasales reducidos a la minima expresión. Ojos negros como el carbón, piel rostral bien irrigada sanguineamente.
5º Planta de los pies pequeños->terrible sumidero de calor.
7º El tono de piel no es necesario que sea excesivamente claro dado el intenso bombardeo fotonico del sol.
8º En definitivas un esquimal es lo que te sale al frio

Los gepetos claros y rubios no te salen de climas glaciales, sino de climas muy nublados. Aver si alguien me encuentra las zonas mas nubladas de Eurasia.


----------



## muerte en vida (8 May 2017)

El amigo Kristian Vikernes (paradójico lo de su verdadero nombre), lleva más de veinte años torturándome con una duda existencial: este tío es mal músico y peor persona o una mala persona y peor músico? (yo es que soy más de Akerfeldt o el dios Chuck)


----------



## Nandrolonio (8 May 2017)

muerte en vida dijo:


> El amigo Kristian Vikernes (paradójico lo de su verdadero nombre), lleva más de veinte años torturándome con una duda existencial: este tío es mal músico y peor persona o una mala persona y peor músico? (yo es que soy más de Akerfeldt o el dios Chuck)



Ahora intenta farandulizar la antropología, que es casi más ridículo. Es como cuando Ramoncín se daba a todos los saraos en TV de opinólogo político hace ya unos años.


----------



## Manoliko (9 May 2017)

Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> Los nórdicos vienen del ártico y del polo norte.
> 
> No comparto la mayoría de sus teorías sobre temas raciales.
> Pero en eso tiene razón.
> ...




Vale, vale...


----------



## klassovyivrag (9 May 2017)

Las mutaciones son aleatorias. 

confundes cosas.

Ojos azules, pelo rubio y piel blanca corresponden a procesos evolotivos diferentes. Por ejemplo el pelo pelirrojo nos viene ya desde los nearthentales, el pelo rubio de hace 10.000 anos y los ojos azules de hace 20.000 anos. O eso dicen, a mi me parece poco.

Los ojos zules solo los tuvo una persona, el resto de personas de su raza entonces no los tenia, y a la muerte del primero hombre con ojos azules nadie los volvio a tener posiblemente en una o dos generaciones. Cuando descendientes de ese primer hombre de ojos azules, portadores de esos genes tuvieron hijos, estos empezaron a salir con ojos azules, porque se requiere que los dos progenitores tengan la herencia.

fue intermitente, hubo un hombre de ojos azules, luego no hubo ninguno, y un par de generaciones mas tarde empezaron a nacer ninos con ojos azules. La frecuencia de ojos azules fue aumentando hasta que llego a un punto del 100% de la tribu o etnia y esas personas expandieron los ojos azules via guerra, intercambio de mujeres, eslcavos etc. 

El primero hombre con ojos azules era moreno.

Los ojos azules se cree que nacen en la peninsula iberica durante la ultima glaciacion, y el pelo rubio en escandinavia o el baltico tras la glaciacion cuando la poblacion se asienta en el norte de Europa.

Los esquimales nunca tuvieron esa mutacion, de hecho nadie salvo un solo hombre la tuvo.

Pero a dia de hoy tienes a sammis, nativos finlandeses de la zona boreal similar a los esquimales con el pelo rubio y cara de asiatico.

Los esquimales absorven la vitamina D atraves de una dieta alta en grasas y pescados no necesitan el pelo rubio para atraer mas vitamina D, pero si que tienen la piel blanca, aunque es irrelevante porque debido al frio no la exponen.

La adaptacion al medio no es una norma, es una guia. Continuamente se dan mutaciones en los nacidos, por seleccion sexual y selleccion natural algunas de esas mutaciones se propagan y otras desaparecen. Muchos rasgos por cierto no tienen una vinculacion directa con el medioambiente y son simplemente rasgos de diferencacion, curiosidades que los humanos hemos premiado como una voz bonita, igual que los pavos tienen plumas de colores que no les sirven para correr mas o ocultarse.Esa diferenciacion sin utilidad alguna sinembargo puede resultar atractiva para el sexo opuesto y asi por seleccion sexual premiar mutaciones que no nos adaptan mejor al medio pero si nos hacen mas atractivos al sexo opuesto.


----------



## Gorguera (9 May 2017)

Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> La raza aria viene del ártico.
> Eran vegetarianos hasta que se mezclaron con una raza de origen animal, y se volvieron carnívoros.



Estos hilos merecen la pena nada más que por estos comentarios

:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Manoliko (9 May 2017)

Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> Dejo esas cosas escritas aquí, para que dentro de 20 años, seres mucho más evolucionados e inteligentes que vosotros, puedan leerlas y entenderlas.
> 
> Vosotros sois seres inferiores con mentes inferiores.



Mi mente inferior no comprende de donde coño sacaban las verduras en el Artico


----------



## Nikolay (9 May 2017)

Manoliko, los ojos azules/celestes no existen, es una ilusión, es maya; lo que sucede es que los ojos reflejan la luz azul/celeste pero no poseen nada de azul/celeste en ellos, precisamente de lo que carecen es de azul/celeste.

Es increíble que no sepas esto habiendo sido tú profesor.


----------



## Manoliko (9 May 2017)

Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> Se supone que había vegetación y que el clima era el de una "perpetua primavera".
> 
> Eso creo que lo leí en el "mito polar". (Thule, Hiperbórea (el nombre viene de Bóreas).
> 
> Bóreas (en griego Βορέας, ‘viento del norte’ o ‘devorador’) era el dios del frío viento del Norte que traía el invierno. Bóreas era muy fuerte y tenía un violento carácter. A menudo era representado como un anciano alado con barbas y cabellos desgreñados, llevando una caracola y vistiendo una túnica de nubes.






Ah bueno, si estabas hablando de mitología y no de ciencia, entonces nada que objetar.


----------



## JimJones (9 May 2017)

Recuerdale que sus padres le bautizaron como Christian Vikernes.


----------



## Manoliko (9 May 2017)

Arrekarallo, la nieve actúa como un espejo y refleja la luz solar y los rayos v. En el ártico hay mucha radiación ultravioleta. Los ojos marrones protegen de esa luz ultraviolea. 

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo que la culpa de las magufadas pseudocientíficas en este campo es que la ciencia ya no se ocupa de él por considerarlo políticamente incorrecto. Pero siendo francos, algunas de tus afirmaciones son solo especulaciones y no están probadas. 

No está probado que los asiáticos tengan ADN de Erectus, si parece ser que tienen ADN Denisovano. Tampoco está probado que los primeros sapiens llegados a Europa fuesen de piel negra o siquiera muy oscura. Que tuviesen prognatismo no quiere decir que fuesen como los actuales negroides, solo que es una característica arcaica. El sentido común me indica que no debió ser así, o llegaron directamente desde el África tropical sino que llevaban en Asia decenas de miles de años (se dice pronto). Además que los antiguos africanos seguramente tampoco eran tan negros, solo después de la expansión bantú como tú dices.

Pero sé sincero. ¿Quien crees que está genéticamente más adaptado para vivir en el polo Norte un holandés o un esquimal? Para mi está claro, la prueba de ello es que laponia pudo ser colonizada por un pueblo de origen siberiano emparentado con los esquimales (menos adaptados que ellos) por que los nórdicos no vivían tan al Norte y dejaron ese territorio deshabitado.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (9 May 2017)

como diria ford fairlane
"discutir con un jerbimetalero es como hacerse una paja con un rallador de queso, ligeramente divertido, pero doloroso"


----------



## Gothaus (9 May 2017)

Últimamente Varg anda en modo retrasado profundo. Es mejor que se dedique a lo que sabe hacer y que deje a un lado las frikernadas. "Teorías" descabelladas y no fundamentadas, que si los ojos marrones no son europeos y que vienen de África, nordicismo como sinónimo de europeo, neandertalismo...

Y al que le rebate, con argumentos fundamentados o sin ellos, lo llama mentiroso, le dice que tiene un bajo CI, que está dolido o lo insulta o no le contesta. Y luego él es el intelectual y el europeo puro superior con alta inteligencia.

Por no hablar de sus palmeros yes—men, que es para echarles de comer aparte. Menuda panda de subhumanos sin personalidad.


----------



## Plutonio (9 May 2017)

Tiene mucho más mérito y realmente es más duro el que es capaz de soportar y sobrevivir en el clima polar extremo no teniendo las cualidades biológicas óptimas, que el que sí las tiene (si es que es de verdad relevante todo ese rollo genético). Lo que pasa es que se jode el cuento folklórico de ser un zorro ártico proveniente del hielo del Polo Norte. Ahora tiene que buscar otra leyenda que le apoye, como lo de la primavera perpetua hiperbórea, pero teniendo ya decenas de discos publicados donde ha remado en otra dirección.

Enhorabuena por cerrarle la boca al Burzum. Dile que lo que le has mostrado no le obliga a componer reguetón.


----------



## Manoliko (9 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Muchos animales de climas nevados tienen los ojos azules. Los ojos azules pemiten entrar más radiación solar en la única ventana del cuerpo que queda descubierta, lo cual permite aumentar la producción de vitamina D. En igualdad de otras condiciones, va a producir más vitamina D alguien despigmentado, dándole ventajas inmunológicas, de solidez y envergadura esquelética, niveles hormonales, etc. El deslumbramiento causado por la nieve (albedo) se gestiona muy fácilmente y los mismos esquimales lo hacen:



Como ya he comentado antes, algunos animales polares tienen ojos azules. Otros muchos, la mayoría, los tienen oscuros. Lo cual quiere decir que tiene ventajas y también desventajas por eso ambos caracteres genéticos se dan simultáneamente. Pero en lo referente al albedo tienen ventaja los ojos marones. Por otro lado en un clima ártico la única dieta posible para un humano es el pescado y la carne de foca, que es rica en vitamina D. Así que se hace innecesario tener ojos azules.


----------



## Manoliko (9 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> ¿Hay animales desérticos con ojos azules?
> 
> ¿A qué tipo de entorno corresponde la despigmentación? ¿En qué tipo de entorno es ventajoso perder la eumelanina (no sólo en ojos, también en pelo y piel)?
> 
> ...




La despigmentación corresponde a climas con poca luz, no solo por el hecho de estar nublados. En los trópicos hay muchísima luz cuando el cielo se despeja, y en el polo Norte hay mucha luz producto del albedo. Los climas donde se favorece la aparición de la despigmentación los clímas con poca luz, moderadamente fríos, húmedos y boscosos, ya lo he dicho. Climas como el de la europa atlántica y báltica y seguramente también en la taiga. Pero no en el Polo Norte. Además hay factores que no tienes en cuenta, como que la piel de los caucásicos pudo hacerse más clara tras el neolítico por efecto de la dieta deficiente en vitamina D cosa que no ocurrió entre los paleosiberianos y esquimales (el caso es que Varg cree que son características de la Edad del Hielo). también hay que tener en cuenta que los ojos claros son una ventaja para los pueblos cazadores, para ver de noche. 

En cuanto al mensaje de las autoridades de EEUU. ¿Hay muchos americanos que vivan en pleno polo Norte y bajo las mismas condiciones que en el paleolítico? Es que me hace gracia que se justifica lo de los ojos marrones de los esquimales por la dieta. ¡Claro cojones! ¿Es que había otra dieta posible en el polo Norte en época paleolítica? Si estamos hablando de selección natural y adaptación evolutiva al medio la única forma de vida posible en el polo Norte es la de los esquimales. Y la única dieta posible en el Polo Norte es alta en vitamina D, básicamente comen pescado y mamíferos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 May 2017)

Aver el unico motivo por el que los animales son blancos en los polos es por camuflaje, porque si un zorro o paloma de las nieves fuera rojo no seria buen cazador o seria buena presa. Por eso son blancos. Pero el hombre tiene necesariamente que usar ropa de abrigo en esos climas y el color de la piel es secundario. De hecho la brutal incidencia horizontal de radiación solar invita a pieles oscuras. Por tanto se alcanzará un compromiso entre quemaduras+cancer+degeneración visual+cataratas y vitamina D.

Pero es que ademas tenemos que la vitamina D esta bien provista por la alimentación de esos ecosistemas luego tendremos caras morenas, con lo que las cosas pintan más oscuro que negro.

Por otra parte la epidermis sintetiza vitamina D, no el globo ocular. Exponerse a tremendas cataratas y problemas de degeneración del vitreo por la tontada de tener ojos claros es antidarwinista. Los ojos serán negros u oscuros.

Volvemos al tema de las tallas; se priman cuerpos con bajo Superficie/Volumen o Superficie/masa, lo que incidiria en mayor peso pero menor estatura. Tonelificación de la figura no esbeltificación de la misma.

---------- Post added 09-may-2017 at 23:12 ----------

Ahy otro argumento, mas debil, del tipo cultural, y situa el origen de los nordicos fuera del circulo polar artico y es que no tienen una mitologia consistente con los terribles meses de oscuridad invernal. Un mito de Persefone que revela la importancia de las estaciones para una civilización agraria por ejemplo, no lo tienen en un panteon politeista. Pero si tienen una diosa de la fecundidad, propias de entornos algo exhuberantes. 



Spoiler






Manoliko dijo:


> La despigmentación corresponde a climas con poca luz, no solo por el hecho de estar nublados. En los trópicos hay muchísima luz cuando el cielo se despeja, y en el polo Norte hay mucha luz producto del albedo. Los climas donde se favorece la aparición de la despigmentación los clímas con poca luz, moderadamente fríos, húmedos y boscosos, ya lo he dicho. Climas como el de la europa atlántica y báltica y seguramente también en la taiga. Pero no en el Polo Norte. Además hay factores que no tienes en cuenta, como que la piel de los caucásicos pudo hacerse más clara tras el neolítico por efecto de la dieta deficiente en vitamina D cosa que no ocurrió entre los paleosiberianos y esquimales (el caso es que Varg cree que son características de la Edad del Hielo). también hay que tener en cuenta que los ojos claros son una ventaja para los pueblos cazadores, para ver de noche.
> 
> En cuanto al mensaje de las autoridades de EEUU. ¿Hay muchos americanos que vivan en pleno polo Norte y bajo las mismas condiciones que en el paleolítico? Es que me hace gracia que se justifica lo de los ojos marrones de los esquimales por la dieta. ¡Claro cojones! ¿Es que había otra dieta posible en el polo Norte en época paleolítica? Si estamos hablando de selección natural y adaptación evolutiva al medio la única forma de vida posible en el polo Norte es la de los esquimales. Y la única dieta posible en el Polo Norte es alta en vitamina D, básicamente comen pescado y mamíferos.


----------



## Gothaus (10 May 2017)

Acaba de subir otro par de vídeos. Se ve que los comentarios se le han ido de madre. Cuanto más y más se mete en estos asuntos, más retrasado profundo parece.

Es mejor que se dedique a la música y a hacer niños que a hacer de antropólogo aficionado porque la caga cada vez que habla sobre el asunto. El que presume de alta inteligencia. Madre mía, pero cómo se puede ser tan tonto y contradictorio.


----------



## Manoliko (10 May 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> Acaba de subir otro par de vídeos. Se ve que los comentarios se le han ido de madre. Cuanto más y más se mete en estos asuntos, más retrasado profundo parece.
> 
> Es mejor que se dedique a la música y a hacer niños que a hacer de antropólogo aficionado porque la caga cada vez que habla sobre el asunto. El que presume de alta inteligencia. Madre mía, pero cómo se puede ser tan tonto y contradictorio.




Je je, he visto tu comentario. Nordics raperefuges huyendo del cambio climatico glaciar...

Varg parece que sigo siendo el mismo niñato incapaz de asumir sus propias limitaciones que antes de entrar en la cárcel allá por los noventa. 

Empiezo a pensar que el tipo simplemente está troleando para generar morbo y polémica con el fin de obtener más visitas y comentarios. No olvidemos que usa youtube para hacer publicidad de su juego de rol y sus libros y que vive de esas ventas y de los propios ingresos por los vídeos (y supongo que una paguita a costa del contribuyente francés), no tiene otro trabajo.


----------



## Gothaus (10 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Je je, he visto tu comentario. Nordics raperefuges huyendo del cambio climatico glaciar...
> 
> Varg parece que sigo siendo el mismo niñato incapaz de asumir sus propias limitaciones que antes de entrar en la cárcel allá por los noventa.
> 
> Empiezo a pensar que el tipo simplemente está troleando para generar morbo y polémica con el fin de obtener más visitas y comentarios. No olvidemos que usa youtube para hacer publicidad de su juego de rol y sus libros y que vive de esas ventas y de los propios ingresos por los vídeos (y supongo que una paguita a costa del contribuyente francés), no tiene otro trabajo.



Yo es que ya no puedo con él. Empecé a ver sus vídeos porque me gustaba su música, aunque lo del asesinato y lo de la quema de iglesias me parecía una ida de olla, pero en fin; pero cuando vi que él y su mujer se metían en temas que desconocen completamente y que tuercen la narrativa a su favor, ajustando los hechos que les favorecen para sus ideas preconcebidas, rechazando los que los perjudican e inventándose otros, adjudicando carnés de europeidad, pues se me cayeron todos los palos del sombrajo.

Hay gente a la que le toleras cierto nivel de mierda porque son familia, amigos o gente que ha contribuido al arte o a la ciencia. Pero hay un nivel a partir del cual o te plantas y les dices lo estúpidos que son o te conviertes en un palmero descerebrado más. Y hace tiempo que Varg sobrepasó este límite. Con creces.

Sus afirmaciones están al nivel de la frenología o de las teorías de superioridad racial de los nazis, que eran todo basura y conceptos utópicos e irreales basados en mentiras, mitologías, invenciones y medias verdades. Se ha montado toda una teología racial y nórdico-europea que ni el panteón helénico.

Por no decir que va adaptando su narrativa según su conveniencia para tratar de esquivar a sus detractores. Como cuando despotrica contra la tecnología y la civilización y luego presume de que la civilización más avanzada la han creado los nórdicos o cuando lo llaman hipócrita por usar medios judíos (Jewtube) y tecnológicos producidos por esa misma civilización. O como cuando renuncia al germanismo y adopta el europeísmo (todos somos hermanos mientras seamos rubitos summer con los ojos azules, no hay subrazas europeas) sólo por el hecho de que su mujer es franchute y no nórdica, más bien celta o celto-germánica. Si se hubiera casado con una noruega de pro, estoy seguro de que defendería el nordicismo germanista, y no el europeísmo nordicista, y los celtas serían una raza europea, pero inferior. Porque está claro que los germanos, los celtas, los fineses, los bálticos y los eslavos pertenecen a subrazas europeas diferenciadas físicamente y se distingue a leguas un germano puro de un eslavo puro, por ejemplo, sólo mirándolos a la cara.

Pero claro, su mujer es francesa y lo más seguro es que tenga más ascendientes celtas que germanos. Y, ante la duda, como es su mujer, la única que ha podido pillar que le sigue sus frikadas y estaría dispuesta a vivir con él bajo un puente, porque está igual de flipada, dejamos el germanismo a un lado y adoptamos otra clase de "nacionalismo" paneuropeísta sólo para rubitos summer.


----------



## Vigilante informándose (10 May 2017)

Ahora me entero yo de que los ojos sintetizan vitamina D. Lo que hay que leer.


----------



## Nikolay (10 May 2017)

Vigilante informándose dijo:


> Ahora me entero yo de que los ojos sintetizan vitamina D. Lo que hay que leer.



¡Claro!

¿Qué no lo sabías?

Esto es Broscience.


----------



## Gothaus (10 May 2017)

Vigilante informándose dijo:


> Ahora me entero yo de que los ojos sintetizan vitamina D. Lo que hay que leer.



Al parecer, son una ventaja importantísima, junto con el pelo amarillo y la falta de melanina, que harán que en la inminente nueva edad de hielo, que nos acecha, limpie Europa de marrónidos impuros, por selección natural, y que ésta "vuelva" a ser un continente nórdico.

Louis Cachet dixit.

Tela. Tela marinera. Como si un negrata no pudiera adaptarse a vivir en un clima frío, nublado y boscoso. Que se lo digan a los negratas de Canadá.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (10 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> El deslumbramiento causado por la nieve (albedo) se gestiona muy fácilmente y los mismos esquimales lo hacen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿O sea que para sobrevivir en el Artico hacen falta unos ojos de chino artificiales?

No hay más preguntas señoría.


----------



## Rob1984 (10 May 2017)

Yo ya hace tiempo que no me tomo en serio sus videos sobre raciologia, hay algunas cosas que acierta como en la adaptacion de los caracteres oscuros hacia el calor pero otras que es bastante magufo para barrer hacia el nordicismo.

Lo mejor para el que se dedique a la musica, a difundir el paganismo europeo, denunciar el genocidio blanco, porque en lo que es ese tema se esta metiendo en un jardin cada vez que abre la boca.

De todas forma como bien dijo el en uno de sus videos, si te preocupa más el tener los ojos y el pelo claro que tu inteligencia es que tienes un serio problema...


----------



## Gothaus (10 May 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Yo ya hace tiempo que no me tomo en serio sus videos sobre raciologia, hay algunas cosas que acierta como en la adaptacion de los caracteres oscuros hacia el calor pero otras que es bastante magufo para barrer hacia el nordicismo.
> 
> Lo mejor para el que se dedique a la musica, a difundir el paganismo europeo, denunciar el genocidio blanco, porque en lo que es ese tema se esta metiendo en un jardin cada vez que abre la boca.
> 
> De todas forma como bien dijo el en uno de sus videos, si te preocupa más el tener los ojos y el pelo claro que tu inteligencia es que tienes un serio problema...



El problema es que el que demuestra no tener inteligencia o no saber cómo utilizarla es él. Es un cretino intelectual que tiene ideas preconcebidas y luego busca hechos que se adapten a esas ideas, más bien ideales, rechazando las que los contradicen, lo cual es deshonesto y tramposo. El método científico dice que primero tienes que recopilar los hechos y luego extraer unas conclusiones basadas en esos hechos, no al revés, que es lo que hacen él y su mujer.

La cosa se agrava cuando no tienen ni los estudios ni la formación científica para hacer ciertas afirmaciones o cuando se sacan teorías de la manga basadas en ciertos hechos muy concretos, y circunstanciales, o en ideas o malinterpretaciones de terceros. Como cuando dice que los pelirrojos proceden de la realeza de Egipto, que adquirió intolerancia al sol y tuvo que emigrar. Todo basado en qué; en que hay momias con el pelo "pelirrojo". Y, claro, tuvieron que emigrar a Europa. A Irlanda, a tomar por culo de Egipto, y al corazón de Rusia. Muy lógico. Nada de buscar explicaciones como la degradación de la melanina por el paso del tiempo, los químicos utilizados para momificar, los pigmentos artificiales usados por los antiguos o que se podría tratar de pelo blanco de un anciano vuelto amarillo por el tiempo debido a procesos parecidos a los que vuelven amarillas las antiguas páginas blancas de un libro viejo.

Por no decir que también se han encontrado momias incas y chinas "pelirrojas". Qué casualidad, el mismo proceso de degradación, ¿no?

Es el tipo de "teorías" que saca la gente cuando es ignorante y atrevida y no tiene la mínima formación científica necesaria y no se ha esforzado seriamente por adquirirla y basa sus suposiciones en haber leído cuatro libros o, peor aún, blogs de iluminados como ellos. O porque casa con su narrativa, lo cual es peor. No hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver. Porque si eres inteligente y no eres escéptico y honesto para buscar la verdad, sea cual sea y aceptarla, demuestra que no utilizas tu inteligencia para una mierda y que no te sirve para nada porque estás en pleno proceso de doblepensar, estilo 1.984.

Y como esto, la "teoría" neandertalista, que se da de hostias con las migraciones indoeuropeas que basan sus hipótesis en la arqueología, en la lingüística, en la antropología y en la genética. Y cuando le preguntas que por qué un esqueleto de neandertal no tiene nada que ver con el de un nórdico moderno, te dice que los europeos modernos han evolucionado desde entonces y se queda tan ancho. Y que el cráneo de un neandertal es igual al de un nórdico porque es que los científicos mentirosos, que son todos unos mentirosos confabulados para que no sepamos la "verdad", los muestran en un ángulo determinado, que es incorrecto; todos confabulados y ni una disensión o crítica. A tomar por culo dos siglos de antropología moderna.

Y te ponen estas fotos y se quedan tan anchos:































2. Neanderthal (en) | Atala - A journey to the Golden Age by Marie Cachet







_Wrong position of the occipital foramen_

Lo más cachondo es que las mismas pruebas que pone en su página se pueden utilizar en su contra, porque cualquier antropólogo o médico forense te dice que hay unas diferencias de cojones entre un cráneo y otro.

Por cierto, un inciso: el amigo Varg no presenta caracteres muy germánicos en esa foto de perfil; nada de rasgos angulosos y duros. Más bien parece un cromañónido rubito con el cráneo muy redondito y rasgos finos y gráciles. Vamos, que lo pintas de moreno y pasa por un andalú perfectamente.

Por supuesto, cuando ilustra el ideal de belleza germánico o "ario" en sus vídeos, no pone fotos de él, que tan puro, inteligente y digno representante de la raza germánica es, sino de individuos germánicos ideales, y los más guapos y atractivos, lo cual muestra unas preocupantes tendencias homosexuales.

---------- Post added 10-may-2017 at 08:45 ----------




Arrekarallo dijo:


> Vikernes tiene un muy buen activo a la hora de ligar: es un asesino y ha estado en la cárcel. A las mujeres, especialmente a las tías buenas estrogenadas, les gustan los hombres violentos apasionados. No se me escapa que la mujer de Vikernes está francamente buena y sobre todo cumple los cánones raciales que a Vikernes le ponen. No te quepa la menor duda de que en el talego Vikernes ha sido sepultado por las cartas de admiradoras. Ha elegido a la que más le ha molado. Le honra, hubiera podido dar un braguetazo con la más rica y dedicarse a ser un Playboy polígamo. Sus teorías raciales me parecen mierdosas pero tiene cierta integridad que me hace gracia.



No sólo es un exconvicto, sino que es un músico de éxito y famoso. Eso es un atractivo para locas de toda la vida. Hasta Charles Manson ha recibido proposiciones. Marie Cachet no está mal, pero el activo principal es que está con Varg a muerte porque está igual de magufizada que él. Dios los cría y ellos se juntan. Ha tenido mucha suerte al respecto.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Lo normal es unos 100 mil años de glaciación y unos 10 mil años de interglaciar "caliente". Es obvio que tarde o temprano habrá otra glaciación y que en ausencia de vitamina D abundante, la gente con demasiada melanina que viva en latitudes altas palmará en masa. No pasa nada, que se vuelvan al Magreb y todos contentos.



No necesariamente. El ser humano, si se caracteriza por algo, es por su adaptación a todo tipo de entornos y situaciones. Y la adaptación es relativamente rápida, no requiere muchas generaciones. Subestima usted la capacidad de resistencia, adaptación y flexibilidad del ser humano. Lo que los anglosajones llaman _resiliencia_. ¿Muerte en masa? Lo dudo mucho. Ya me dirá qué problemas tienen los negratas en Canadá, un terreno boscoso, nuboso, nevado y en el ártico. Y sin suplementos especiales ni hostias. O en la misma Escandinavia, que está marronizada. O en las islas británicas, que no ven el sol ni en pintura y no tienen más que marrones y negratas.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Claro que puede, todo el mundo puede atiborrarse de Vitamina D (aunque antiguamente había que currárselo). Pero el blanco está mucho mejor equipado para el clima de Canadá y eso no creo que me lo discutas ni tú.



Que el blanco esté mejor equipado para ese tipo de clima no quiere decir que vaya a tener éxito frente a los foráneos. Especialmente si su número declina y el de los foráneos aumenta, como está sucediendo. Y que, de continuar así, cuando llegue la edad de hielo, que todavía queda, Europa estará completamente marronizada, y entonces ya le dará igual que haya limpieza o no.

Y abundando en esto, el neandertal era la especie homínida específicamente adaptada al clima y bosques europeos. Qué pasó, que vino el cromañón, que no estaba nada adaptado a ese clima y bosques y que lo desplazó en un tris. Coño, qué extraño, que una especie no adaptada desplace y extermine completamente a una especie adaptada.


----------



## Manoliko (10 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> 1- Alto ahí. Yo no he dicho que las razas nórdicas procedan del Polo Norte ni del ártico. Todo el mundo sabe que estas zonas estaban o están cubiertas por el casquete polar. Estas razas proceden del sur y centro de Europa y de Asia Central. La colonización del Ártico es posterior.
> 
> 
> No pierdas de vista el origen de la discusión. Es Vikernes quien afirma que los rasgos nórdicos se produjeron durante la edad de hielo en un entorno similar al del polo Norte. Por eso remarco que los rasgos nórdicos no proceden de una adaptación al clima polar, por que de eso va el hilo, de mi respuesta a Vikernes.
> ...




Pero esto es discutir por discutir, si observamos la naturaleza la evidencia es tozuda. Los escandinavos intentaron asentarse en groenlandia durante el óptimo medieval, cuando hacía más calor que ahora, y tuvieron que abandonarla. En cambio los inuits ahí siguen.


----------



## Gothaus (10 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Pero esto es discutir por discutir, si observamos la naturaleza la evidencia es tozuda. Los escandinavos intentaron asentarse en groenlandia durante el óptimo medieval, cuando hacía más calor que ahora, y tuvieron que abandonarla. En cambio los inuits ahí siguen.



De hecho, la llamaron Tierra Verde para atraer a los colonos noruegos. Que, de verde, nada.

Y de América, a la que supuestamente llegaron y que era más habitable, tuvieron que salir de najas. Ellos, que tan superiores son y no son capaces de colonizar una tierra llena de indios y exterminarlos. No sé cómo se las arreglarían Cortés y Pizarro, dos extremeñomierdas inferiores, para que, con cuatro hombres cada uno, conquistaran los imperios inca y azteca.

Debía de ser que eran nórdicos. Claro. Ahí está la explicación:







_Mezcla de nórdico rojo con nórdico blanco, muy arménido con ligera dinarización._







_Nórdico blanco con ligerísima dinarización y mongolización residual._

Estaba clarísimo, hombre.


----------



## HitlersKarma (10 May 2017)

Según este estudio hecho en DINAMARCA el color azul fue una mutación de un solo individuo que ocurrió hace 6.000 años.

Las personas con ojos azules descienden de un solo antepasado que vivió hace 6.000 años | elmundo.es

Y lo último que se sabe es que el individuo era "español".

hace 7000 años, cuando nació en España el primer hombre de ojos azules. El color de sus ojos se debió a una mutación genética, la culpa de esta mutación se debe al gen OCA2. Debido a la migración y también por una enorme expansión de esa “reserva genética”, el gen se extendió durante miles de años por toda Europa. Por ello hay algo muy impresionante de todo este estudio: Cada persona que nace hoy en día con ojos azules es prácticamente un descendiente directo del primer hombre con ojos azules “El Español”. Lo mismo significa, que toda las personas de ojos azules, aunque de una forma muy distante, provienen de una misma raíz. Suena increíble, pero dichos estudios científicos lo han demostrado de dicha forma.







El artículo es malillo pero cita la fuente que es un artículo en danés.

¿Tienes los ojos azules? Entonces esta noticia te impactara

Os enlazo otra fuente en español :

Eramos morenos de tez y con ojos azules - Quo

Y además dicen : _aunque no son capaces de determinar el tono exacto de la piel._

Decirselo a Mr. Burzum-Vikernes


----------



## Gothaus (10 May 2017)

HitlersKarma dijo:


> Según este estudio hecho en DINAMARCA el color azul fue una mutación de un solo individuo que ocurrió hace 6.000 años.
> 
> Las personas con ojos azules descienden de un solo antepasado que vivió hace 6.000 años | elmundo.es
> 
> ...



Le va a decir que son mentiras. Y se quedará tan ancho. Él sabe más que un genetista que se ha dedicado a investigar este asunto durante 10 años.

Hombre, yo creo que los ojos azules son muy anteriores y que aún nos faltan muchos datos, pero este estudio, al menos, está basado en hechos científicos. No como las magufadas de Frak.


----------



## Manoliko (10 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> No sé cuándo un ser humano se habrá quitado los guantes en el polo norte. Conocí un tío que escaló el monte McKinley en Alaska. En la cima, se quitó un guante *GRUESO* (que no el fino que va debajo) durante unos segundos para sacar una foto. En el descenso, notó la mano congelada. Se le pusieron los dedos como salchichas de Frankfurt y pasó meses ingresado en un hospital de Anchorage recibiendo baños especiales con sales etc.
> 
> Los esquimales no viven en el monte Mckinley
> 
> ...





¿Tú también eres nordicista Arrekarallo?


----------



## KFJKLL (10 May 2017)

Yo creo que los nórdicos cuando estaba prosperando hace ya miles de años emigraron a muchos sitios. Crearon el sánskrito. Y bueno, también emigraron a Grecia donde fueron prósperos. Y nah, luego ya empezó su decadencia y ya esta, es lo que hay.


----------



## Gothaus (10 May 2017)

Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espero que cuando usted dice "esas fotos" quiera decir "esos cuadros" y que cuando dice "compara con estas fotos" quiera decir "compara con estos grabados o retratos". Porque mandaría huevos que en el siglo XVI tuvieran cámaras de fotos en color y en el VIII en blanco y negro. Lo que me lleva a decirle que los cuadros que he puesto yo son representaciones bastante fieles de sus retratados, ya que en el siglo XVI estaba en plena efervescencia del Renacimiento y los pintores eran ya muy duchos en su arte.

Pero los grabados o retratos que me ha puesto usted no pueden proceder del siglo VIII porque en aquella época no habían desarrollado la técnica pictórica hasta los extremos antes expuestos. Y, si se fija usted en la firma, pone claramente F. Blanch. Y una pequeña búsqueda en Google me dice que este señor, de nombre completo Francisco Blanch Sintes, vivió entre 1.867 y 1.932. Vaya huevazos cuadraos que tiene usted. Me pone unos retratos pintados a finales del siglo XIX y principios del XX y tiene los huevos de decirme que compare, cuando el artista no tenía ni puta idea del aspecto que tenían los reyes godos y que lo que pintó procedía de su propia interpretación, fantasía, información disponible y experiencia limitada en aquella época, y que dudo mucho de que tuviera una máquina del tiempo para irse a retratar a los diferentes reyes godos o que tuviera los conocimientos antropológicos y arqueológicos para desenterrar los restos de los reyes godos, si es que consiguió encontrarlos, y hacer una reconstrucción. Pero vamos, que me ha puesto las "fotos" y se ha quedado usted más ancho que largo.

Así que el primer zasca en toda la boca.

Lo segundo que me pone, esta cita:

_The ruling class in the kingdom of Peru was fair-skinned with fair hair about the color of ripe wheat. Most of the great lords and ladies looked like white Spaniards. In that country I met an Indian woman with her child, both so fair-skinned that they were hardly distinguishable from fair, white men. Their fellow countrymen called them 'children of the gods'.
(In Search of Quetzalcoatl, p. 19)_

Que es una mala y penosa traducción del original:

Colección de documentos inéditos para la historia de España - Google Libros

_Las indias guancas y chachapoyas y cañares eran las comunes: las mas hermosas y pulidas. El demas mugeriego comun deste reino eran espesas, no hermosas ni feas sino de un mediano parescer. Esta gente deste reino del Perú era blanca, de color trigueño, y entre los señores y señoras eran mas blancos como españoles. Yo vide en esta tierra una muger india y un niño que de blancos y rubios casi no vian. Estos decian ellos que eran hijos de los ídolos.
(in Colección de documentos inéditos para la historia de España, vol. 5, p. 380)_

Que, cualquiera que sepa algo de español, sabe que trigueño:

trigueño, ña
1. adj. Dicho de un color: *Amarillo oscuro*, como el del trigo maduro. U. t. c. s.
2. adj. De color trigueño.
3. adj. Hond. y Ven. *Dicho de una persona: De raza negra o de piel muy oscura.*

Vamos, que lo que estaba diciendo el payo Pizarro era que las más blancas de las indias tenían un color trigueño, esto es, amarillo oscuro o cobrizo, cómo serían las más oscuras. He conocido a peruanos y pueden tener diferencias de tonalidad muy acusadas en el color de su piel. Busque _trigueño_ en Google imágenes y verá cómo le salen indios, negritos, mulatitos o gente muy morena. Y que la clase dirigente era blanca, como españoles. Claro, porque no les daba el sol y parecían más blanquitos. Como la nobleza europea, que parecían fantasmas de puro blancos que eran porque no les daba una rayada de sol, de ahí que se les vieran las venas y se dijera lo de la sangre azul. Como el Cantar de la Siega, de Lope de Vega:

_Blanca me era yo
cuando entré en la siega;
dióme el sol y ya soy morena.

Blanca solía yo ser
antes que a segar viniese
mas no quiso el sol que fuese
blanco el fuego en mi poder.
Mi edad al amanecer
era lustroza azucena;
¡dióme el sol y ya soy morena!_

Así que tiene usted que la clase dirigente eran más blancos, como españoles, porque a la clase dirigente no le daba el sol. Y como en España, al común de los españoles, sobre todo al campesino, el sol le daba constantemente, pues parecía más morenito, así que me equipara el color de la piel de la clase dirigente, a la que no le da el sol, con el color de piel del común de los españolitos, que se pasaba todo el puto día en la era. Vamos, que los dirigentes eran menos morenitos que los remeros. Lógico. Pero que a un nórdico, la piel de un dirigente de estos le parecería la piel de un negro.

Y cuando dice que vio una mujer y un niño rubios y blancos, está describiendo un claro caso de albinismo. Rubios y blancos que casi no veían, esto es un albino que se caracteriza por:

Albinism - Wikipedia

_*Visual problems*[edit]

Development of the optical system is highly dependent on the presence of *melanin*, and *the reduction or absence of this pigment in sufferers of albinism may lead to:*

*Misrouting of the retinogeniculate projections*, resulting in abnormal decussation (crossing) of optic nerve fibres[8]

*Photophobia* and decreased visual acuity due to light scattering within the eye (ocular straylight)[8][10] Photophobia is specifically when light enters the eye, unrestricted - with full force. It is painful and causes extreme sensitivity to light.[11]

*Reduced visual acuity due to foveal hypoplasia and possibly light-induced retinal damage.*[8]

*Eye conditions common in albinism include:*

*Nystagmus*, irregular rapid movement of the eyes back and forth, or in circular motion.[8]

*Amblyopia*, decrease in acuity of one or both eyes due to poor transmission to the brain, often due to other conditions such as *strabismus*.[8]

*Optic nerve hypoplasia*, underdevelopment of the optic nerve.

The improper development of the retinal pigment epithelium (RPE), which in normal eyes absorbs most of the reflected sunlight, further increases glare due to light scattering within the eye.[12] The resulting sensitivity (photophobia) generally leads to discomfort in bright light, but this can be reduced by the use of sunglasses and/or brimmed hats.[13]_

Pues blanco y en botella. Y como los indios no sabían qué era el albinismo, pues creían que esta gente con esta condición eran hijos de los dioses, porque no se explicaban cómo podía ser que naciera gente tan distinta en color a sus padres. ¿Por qué será? Pues será voluntad o regalo de los dioses.

Segundo zasca en toda la boca.

Por último, le pongo dos fotos de españolitos hidalgos comunes de la época y tiene el valor de decir que eran godos. Con dos cojones.

En primer lugar, los godos empezaron a mezclarse con los hispanos casi desde su llegada y especialmente desde el Código de Leovigildo, a partir de 573, en el cual "destaca la derogación de la prohibición de contraer matrimonio entre romanos y godos (penados con pena capital en el código de Alarico)" y que ratifica el Liber Iudiciorum de Recesvinto, de 654, que sanciona lo que ya se estaba dando masivamente entre godos e hispanorromanos, que eran los matrimonios mixtos.

Así que entre la mezcla con hispanorromanos y la derrota ante el musulmán y consiguiente salida de najas hacia las montañas del norte, con una mano delante y la otra detrás, de los pocos nobles "godos" que quedaron vivos y el posterior paso de los siglos y mezclas con el resto de españolitos, ya me dirá usted en dónde quedó esa sangre visigoda para el siglo XVI, no me joda.

Y ahora me dirá que es que eran hidalgos y, por lo tanto, pertenecientes a la nobleza baja y herederos de los godos. Y yo le diré que la hidalguía se concedía por diversos y variados motivos, hasta por los más caprichosos, hasta el punto de:

Hidalgo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

_En Asturias, los hidalgos llegaron a ser casi un 80 % de la población, y en el caso de Cantabria esta cifra fue aún mayor, alcanzando el 83 % en el siglo XVI y superando el 90 % en torno a 1740.6 En el Señorío de Vizcaya, y en Guipúzcoa, existía también el llamado derecho de hidalguía universal, en virtud del cual todos los vizcaínos y todos los guipuzcoanos nacían hidalgos._

Vamos, que los que tenemos sangre norteña somos todos descendientes de godos, ¿no? Por favor.

Y no sé de dónde coño se saca la nordicidad de los cuadros que he puesto. Me lo explique, por favor. Porque si me hubiera puesto algo parecido a esto:







Que es el payo Fredericorl III, Kaiser de todas las Alemanias del norte, po fale. Pero es que le he puesto las fotos de unos tíos bien morenitos, nada nórdicos, de esos que me encuentro barbudos por la calle y que parecen los retratitos de algunos de sus antepasados, oiga.

El tercer zasca también en toda la boca.

Así que a ver si argumentamos y documentamos apropiadamente nuestras propias magufadas y dejamos de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## beke (10 May 2017)

Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> Mira y compara con estas *fotos*:



Pero que cojones :XX:


----------



## Gothaus (10 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Cuando Ramsés II murió, tenía 90 años y su pelo era blanco. Como parte de las atenciones cosméticas dispensadas a las personas importantes en el antiguo Egipto antes de ser momificadas, su pelo fue teñido con henna. Cuando se descubrió su momia, el pelo era rubio-rojizo debido a la degradación del pigmento.
> 
> Sin embargo los pigmentos juveniles permanecen en el cuero cabelludo incluso en la vejez avanzada. Un profesor italiano llamado P. F. Ceccaldi analizó el cuero cabelludo de Ramsés II y concluyó que había sido pelirrojo.
> 
> ...




No consigo encontrar referencias del tal P. F. Ceccaldi, excepto en la página de un tal Brien Foerster, en páginas identitarias y en páginas magufas. Así que no me da mucha confianza ese dato que me da.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> 'Mis gloriosos antepasados los sumerios construían pirámides hace 5 mil años mientras vosotros estabais en Iberia cazando conejos gñé'.



A lo que voy es a que los nordicistas presumen de su superioridad y que todo lo que se ha hecho de destacable o de liderazgo, es porque había nórdicos detrás. Mi argumento es que, si tan superiores eran, no sé por qué no crearon la civilización más avanzada de la antigüedad antes que ningún otro, y que su dominio es más bien reciente.

Los nordicistas me argumentan que es que vivían en un territorio muy inhóspito. Los cojones. Los egipcios vivían en el puto desierto, junto a un río y rodeados de arena y piedras. Y ahí los tuvo, miles de años de gloria. Por no hablar del terreno del Creciente Fértil, de las pirámides y demás construcciones sudamericanas precolombinas, el Chichén Itzá viene a la mente, varias de ellas construidas en la puta selva o en las montañas más altas, como el Machu Picchu, o los Templos de Angkor, en otra puta selva, esta vez asiática. ¿Usted sabe el grado de civilización, organización, planificación y conocimientos que hacen falta para construir tales maravillas? Es un nivel que la raza superior nórdica no alcanzó hasta mucho después. ¿Qué grandes monumentos construyeron los nórdicos durante la era vikinga o antes, cuando los romanos y los griegos tenían el culo pelado de construir por media Europa y alcanzar las cimas más altas del arte y de la civilización?

Que esos imperios y civilizaciones hayan caído y ahora sean secarrales o habitados por follacabras es algo que también les puede pasar a los nórdicos. De hecho, les está pasando. Así que no me hablen de superior inteligencia, superior belleza y genes estupendos.

Ah, sí: gñé.


----------



## Gregor Strasser (10 May 2017)

Soy biólogo, decir que los ojos azules proceden de una mutación individual hace 6 mil años es como decir que la Tierra es el centro del universo y el sol gira a su alrededor. Una falacia infumable.

Las mutaciones individuales no se propagan como la gripe y menos en escasos 6 mil años. Estudiad las putas leyes de Mendel, gilipollas. Lo peor es que todavía creéis que una mutación inservible se va a propagar en el neolítico europeo, para flipar ::


----------



## Gorguera (10 May 2017)

Que hilo tan grandísimo joder, no dejeis que caiga cabrones.

Me estoy partiendo la polla con las "fotos" de los godos. Este recaredo, ¿le habrá metido el filtro de belleza? ¿Y witiza? ¿Tendra instagram? A ver si veo un "selfie" de Sisebuto y su familia

:XX: :XX:


----------



## Gothaus (10 May 2017)

Vale, ha publicado otro vídeo en el que dice que el Scattergories es suyo y que, si se enfada, se lo lleva.

Básicamente ha dicho que si los comentaristas hacen lo mismo que él (insultar, mentir, no comportarse como un bárbaro), los vetará y borrará sus comentarios.

Se ve que le hemos hecho pupa y reacciona.

Es un cachondo, este Frak.


----------



## Rob1984 (10 May 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> (...)
> 
> Que el blanco esté mejor equipado para ese tipo de clima no quiere decir que vaya a tener éxito frente a los foráneos. Especialmente si su número declina y el de los foráneos aumenta, como está sucediendo. Y que, de continuar así, cuando llegue la edad de hielo, que todavía queda, Europa estará completamente marronizada, y entonces ya le dará igual que haya limpieza o no.



Hombre no tendría el éxito asegurado, porque también entraria el factor inteligencia, la capacidad de sacrificio, el estado físico y de conocimientos survivalistas (yo la verdad, veo con mas posibilidades de sobrevivir en un entorno hostil ártico a un Bear Grylls de ojos marrones que un gordo comedoritos rubio y de ojos azules), pero en lo que respecta la vitamina D los que tengan el pelo, piel y ojos claros ya tendrian una preocupación menos... 

Y también depende mucho del escenario que pongamos, pero si nos imaginamos el tipico postapocalíptico donde no hay tecnologia, con una fusión entre las peliculas "The Road" con "Ice Age", la mayoria de individuos que sean de las razas oscuras se irian a la mierda o en el mejor de los casos se verían obligadas a emigrar hacia el sur, si ya mucha gente de África y Oriente Medio e incluso algunos europeos del sur tienen que tomar suplementos vitamina D en la cómoda y avanzada Europa nórdica imaginate lo que les pasaria cuando les quite esas pastillas, además la población de ahora no es la de la Europa glacial donde eran 4 gatos, habría muchísima demanda de pescado y no habría para todos, y tarde o temprano cuando las hambrunas hicieran acto de aparición la cantidad de melanina marcaria en buena medida la diferencia, entre individuos que tienen que buscar desesperadamente pescado y los rubicundos que podrían centrarse en comer otro tipo de alimentos.

Y ojo que la falta de vitamina D no es para tomarselo a broma, enfermedades autoinmunes, cardiovasculares y eso sin contar que los huesos se te vuelven de cristal por la osteomalacia y la ostoeporosis y el cerebro se te trituraría por la muerte de las neuronas que trabajan en areas relacionadas con la memoria, esto hoy en dia seria impensable pero claro en un escenario como el que digo se darían casos con muchísima más frecuencia....

La única solución sería como digo que emigraran a climas más calidos donde puedan criar ganado y gallinas para asi consumir leche y huevos, porque lo que respecta a tundras heladas o vastas áreas caducifolias la gente con poca melanina a la larga dominaría el terreno...


----------



## Bernaldo (10 May 2017)

Menuda paliza que le estáis pegando a Arrekarallo. 

Hacéis bien a barrer la tontería friqui nordicista. Si no os deshacéis de ella, cualquier intento patriótico quedaría estigmatizado y condenado a la risión de sus potenciales adeptos.

He de dar mi enhorabuena a Gotthaus, Manoliko, etc...

Lo cierto es que, y ya ciñéndonos al zumbao protagonista del hilo (me sorprende que se diga que este tipo es famoso) lo cierto es que son los nórdicos y resto de europeos, sobre todo los occidentales, los que proceden de los famosos refugios de recolonización racial en el sur de Europa y no a la inversa, como quisieran los nordicistas.
La realidad es que los nórdicos, al contrario que otros pueblos europeos, apenas han hecho grandes aportaciones a la civilización europea y, en América, jamás pasaron de cutres desembarcos sin más trascendencia para la Humanidad.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 May 2017)

Jajaja, me parto, el ditrij es otro trolazo cuya misión es rudiculizar en el foro a estos... igual que el arreka o el cangRenato. :XX:


----------



## KFJKLL (10 May 2017)

A mi Varg desde que dijo que había que matar o eliminar, o algo así a todos los Betas y dejar que los Alfas y sólamente Alfas vivan, me parece un gilipollas de manual. JHAJAJAJAJA, está muy loco. Y eso que soy nórdico, pero una cosa no quita la otra.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2017)

De hecho el color azul de los ojos tiene toda la pinta de ser un caracter de tipo sexual, mas que una caracteristica adaptativa. Cualquier con la minima idea de optica sabe que la forma mas y mejor de registrar imagenes en la retina es con el iris bien opaco y negro para evitar trasmisión de la luz y reflexiones internas en la cornea.

Aclarar a los lizenciados presentes que la mimetización con el entorno es un rasgo adaptativo. Y que si el ropaje hace indifirente la tonalidad de la piel, lo hace tanto para protegerse de los UV (fuente de cancer) como de la vitamina D.


----------



## Manoliko (10 May 2017)

Gregor Strasser dijo:


> Soy biólogo, decir que los ojos azules proceden de una mutación individual hace 6 mil años es como decir que la Tierra es el centro del universo y el sol gira a su alrededor. Una falacia infumable.
> 
> Las mutaciones individuales no se propagan como la gripe y menos en escasos 6 mil años. Estudiad las putas leyes de Mendel, gilipollas. Lo peor es que todavía creéis que una mutación inservible se va a propagar en el neolítico europeo, para flipar ::





Eh, calma ¿Aquí vienen esos insultos y así en plural? Lo de que tiene 6.000 años es una teoría que ha citado alguien y ni siquiera recuerdo que lo afirmase categóricamente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 May 2017)

Aver chavales, quereis ver las inefables pintacas de unos Galos del siglo 1.



Spoiler












Pues eso 100% Ñordicos,


----------



## Manoliko (10 May 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Y ojo que la falta de vitamina D no es para tomarselo a broma, enfermedades autoinmunes, cardiovasculares y eso sin contar que los huesos se te vuelven de cristal por la osteomalacia y la ostoeporosis y el cerebro se te trituraría por la muerte de las neuronas que trabajan en areas relacionadas con la memoria, esto hoy en dia seria impensable pero claro en un escenario como el que digo se darían casos con muchísima más frecuencia....




Y dale con la vitamina D... que estamos hablando del Ártico, no de la Europa atlántica. Por favor, vuelve a leerte el hilo porque eso ya está contestado varias veces. Si lo haces comprenderás porqué en el Ártico no es preciso tener la piel pálida (albedo, radiación solar, dieta alta en vitamina D...)

---------- Post added 10-may-2017 at 23:51 ----------




Arrekarallo dijo:


> O sea que según tú, un yacimiento asturiano neander (por ejemplo, El Sidrón) de la Glaciación de Würm, estaba situado en zona boscosa.
> 
> No se Arrekarallo, yo te digo lo que conozco a través de los científicos. Hay incluso quienes sostienen la tesis de que el neandertal se extinguió en el último pico glacial y que realmente los sapiens estaban mejor adaptados.
> 
> ...




Supongo que serás rubio, alto, mesocéfalo, de constitución atlética y ojos azules. Por que no entiendo las motivaciones que puede tener un hombre morena en sostener tesis nordicistas de las que no hay evidencias científicas. 

Lo de que la aristocracia griega y romana fuese nórdica tiene bastante de mito. Descendían de indoeuropeos llegados del Norte, pero no solo los dirigentes. Esos indoeuropeos (que serían más rubios que los minoicos y los etruscos pero seguramente no tanto como los pueblos germánicos) se mezclaron con la población autóctona, pero también las clases altas.


----------



## Manoliko (11 May 2017)

Menudo personaje el Vikernes, me ha insultado, me ha bloqueado y ha borrado todos mis comentarios. Que honestidad intelectual la suya. Mis mensajes fueron siempre educados y argumentados. 
 
Le explico que los nórdicos nunca vivieron en un clima ártico (refiriendome obviamente durante la prehistoria) y me responde en inglés "los nórdicos viven hoy día en el ártico ¡imbécil! media Noruega es el ártico" (solo una pequeña parte en el extremo Norte del País, casi deshabitada, que no tiene clima polar y que por supuesto no estuvo poblada por protogermánicos en tiempos pretéritos). 

Además dice que los ojos azules están mejor adaptados contra la ceguera de nieve porque al ser azules reflejan la luz ultravioleta (una tontada vamos, los ojos azules sufren más ceguera de nieve).

Tengo otra cuenta con la que trolear cuando me aburra. Por que ya no me puedo tomar en serio a este tío.

P.D: Por favor, no sus peleeis en los tags.


----------



## Renato (11 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Lo de que la aristocracia griega y romana fuese nórdica tiene bastante de mito. Descendían de indoeuropeos llegados del Norte, pero no solo los dirigentes. Esos indoeuropeos (que serían más rubios que los minoicos y los etruscos pero seguramente no tanto como los pueblos germánicos) se mezclaron con la población autóctona, pero también las clases altas.




Hombre, las clases altas de toda la vida de Dios han sido más endogámicas. Si en Egipto hasta se casaban entre hermanos y salían abortos humanos como Akenatón, el Pablo iglesias del nilo. 


Debía haber una diferencia de aspecto muy grande entre los espartanos y los hilotas cuando a estos últimos los consideraban como subhumanos exterminables. Era inconcebible que un espartano sea cual fuera su rango social se mezclara con un no ciudadano. Los atenienses igual sí eran más liberales en ese aspecto, como corresponde a las culturas eminentemente comerciales, mientras que los espartanos eran agricultores, ganaderos y guerreros.

---------- Post added 11-may-2017 at 00:14 ----------




Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> Vosotros SUDACAS con pelo tintado y esvásticas tatuadas en la cara:



Por favor, poned la foto de la marrónida esta en spoiler.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 May 2017)

Sin acritud, ¿por qué os interesa tanto lo que piense un tipo cuyo conocimiento habéis demostrado que es inferior al vuestro?


----------



## Manoliko (11 May 2017)

Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> Ha subido un vídeo diciendo que unos sureuropeos de piel oscura le fueron a trollear el canal.



Yo pretendía debatir seriamente. Pero como juega sucio, insulta, te llama mentiroso, te bloquea... ahora si que voy a trolear. Y si otros le han troleado es que se lo ha ganado ante tanta gilipollez. Censura los comentarios que le refutan sus tesis y luego pone chinchetas a las gilipolleces que dicen sus palmeros.

Por cierto ese de tu foto no sería nativo europeo puro según vikernes, su pelo es marrón. Solo los rubito sumer de ojos azules son europeos puros según vikernes. Si eres noruego pero tienes el pelo oscuro o los ojos marrones entonces eres un mulato puesto que según él todos los auténticos europeos son nórdicos puros y el pelo y los ojos oscuros son herencia africana.


----------



## Gothaus (11 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aos a er, "champion".

No veo el artículo. Pero vale, bien. Admitamos que Ramsés II tenía el pelo pelirrojo. ¿Qué prueba eso? ¿Que los dirigentes egipcios proceden de Europa? O, por el contrario, ¿que los pelirrojos europeos proceden de Egipto? ¿Que el pelo rojo se da en varias partes del mundo? Mire usted a estos bereberes amazigh:













Por no hablar de los kalash, que tampoco se sabe de dónde coño vienen.

Igual Ramsés II procedía de ese tipo de tribus norteafricanas aún no marronizadas por los negros del sur ni arabizadas o de tribus de Anatolia o vete tú a saber. ¿Demuestra esto que eran nórdicos? No. Ni de coña. Como mucho, podría demostrar un hipotético origen indoeuropeo. Pero indoeuropeo no equivale a nórdico. Es más, lo más seguro es que fueran bereberes o cualquiera de los pueblos que se dio una vuelta por Egipto en plan invasión: hicsos, libios, asirios, escitas, babilonios, persas... A saber.

Pero a lo que vamos y que es lo que yo decía: afirmar que los pelirrojos de Irlanda proceden de la realeza egipcia, como dice Varg, sin pruebas ni fundamentos ni explicaciones convincentes, es, sencillamente, absurdo y muy atrevido. No se ponen de acuerdo ni los que lo han estudiado a fondo, lo va a dilucidar un friki con delirios de grandeza. Ni-de-pu-ta-co-ña.

Las razas superiores o inferiores. Los que afirman que son la raza superior son los ñordicistas. Yo argumento que si tan superiores son, deberían haber fundado la primera civilización y que debería ser la más avanzada. Y la historia nos demuestra que no fue así. En muchas partes del mundo y con razas diferentes, muchas de las cuales son hoy consideradas tercermundistas por su atraso o la caída y no recuperación de sus civilizaciones, se alcanzaron cotas de civilización avanzadísima, para las correspondientes épocas, que los nórdicos no consiguieron hasta siglos más tarde. Y basados y ayudados por el legado de culturas anteriores creadas por razas "inferiores", curiosamente.

Culturas que se apropian diciendo gilipolleces como que los griegos y los romanos originales eran nórdicos. Sí, claro. Las tonterías del nazismo perviven hasta hoy y no somos capaces de reconocer que eran magufadas y propaganda de lo más burdo. Pero claro, algunos nordicistas son como Mulder: I want to believe.

En cuanto a Egipto. Egipto es un puto desierto. La única zona fértil y verde es una franja estrechita a un lado y al otro del Nilo. Compararme los métodos de irrigación y las poblaciones modernas, con los avances tecnológicos que lo permiten, con las circunstancias de hace 2.000-5.000, con la tecnología y las herramientas de la época, de nuevo me parece absurdo. Qué coño me está contando. Cuando un egipcio se alejaba doscientos metros del Nilo, se estaba adentrando en el desierto. O quinientos, o los que sea. Pero se adentraba en el desierto.

Egipto era, mayormente, un puto desierto menos esa estrechita franja y no tenían los bosques y la enorme cantidad de agua y animales que tenían en el centro de Europa en la misma época. No me trate de buscar las vueltas, porque insulta mi inteligencia. En términos de riqueza natural y posibilidades, Europa estaba a años luz del norte de África, especialmente de Egipto. Vamos, que Europa era un entorno enormemente más favorable que el tórrido sol egipcio y las ventiscas de arena, no me joda. Así que queda desacreditado el argumento de que los nórdicos, pobrecitos ellos, vivían en un entorno hostil que no les permitía prosperar. Bobadas.

¿Mano de obra esclava? Los trabajadores de las pirámides eran, en su mayoría, obreros asalariados LIBRES, no el topicazo de las películas de Jewllywood del negrero con el látigo. Qué me está contando. ¿Sumisos? ¿De dónde se saca usted que fueran sumisos, si la primera huelga de trabajo de la historia se la montaron los artesanos egipcios a Ramsés III en el año 1.166 antes de Cristo? Si hasta se le manifestaron cosa mala, oiga.

Claro, cantidad contra calidad. La artesanía egipcia no tenía calidad. Váyase usted a freír espárragos, oiga. Ese argumento no vale una mierda. Lo que eran capaces de hacer los egipcios con recursos limitados y herramientas de piedra y de cobre, oiga, no conocían el hierro ni el acero, no es cosa de tomárselo a broma. Es más, aún se especula cómo coño podían conseguir levantar esos pedazo de obeliscos de toneladas de peso y esas enormes pirámides y cómo conseguían trasladar esos piedros. No está mal para unos marronáceos seres inferiores. Vaya, parece ser que los marrónidos le daban al coco.

Sí, le vuelvo a preguntar qué logros tuvieron los nórdicos cuando marrónidos habían levantado y derribado varios imperios y civilizaciones. Y me sale usted por peteneras hablándome del tipo humano. Pues esos pueblos crearon un tipo humano muy avanzado, qué quiere que le diga, con las primeras leyes y códigos morales y de conducta.

La calidad humana se mide por lo que dejan los pueblos detrás, no por lo bonito o agradable a la vista que sea su fenotipo. Y los marrónidos a los que tanto desprecia habían conseguido las más altas cotas de civilización cuando los nórdicos estaban aún en pañales. Usted desprecia a sus descendientes porque sus civilizaciones fueron barridas de la faz de la Tierra y hoy son follacabras y usted sólo ve eso: follacabras, luego las civilizaciones que florecieron allí tendrían que ser igual de mierdosas.

Y de los vicios que les atribuye a esas gentes, los nórdicos no están exentos. Es más, los han mejorado y multiplicado hasta niveles nunca vistos por la humanidad.

Son ustedes muy fáciles de rebatir, amigo. Se enrocan en su nordicismo y en sus magufadas y es sencillísimo desmontar sus argumentos.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 May 2017)

Así de sencillo.

Nórdicos: no demostraron en la puta vida nada en términos de civilización.
Marrones: primeras civilizaciones africanas, cercano oriente, sur europeo, incluso en América.

Pero... claro, para cerrar el círculo del absurdo... las élites de egipcios, griegos, romanos, incluso de las civilizaciones amerindias prehispánicas... por supuesto eran nórdicas... vamos, pa mear y no echar ni gota.


----------



## Gothaus (11 May 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Hombre no tendría el éxito asegurado, porque también entraria el factor inteligencia, la capacidad de sacrificio, el estado físico y de conocimientos survivalistas (yo la verdad, veo con mas posibilidades de sobrevivir en un entorno hostil ártico a un Bear Grylls de ojos marrones que un gordo comedoritos rubio y de ojos azules), pero en lo que respecta la vitamina D los que tengan el pelo, piel y ojos claros ya tendrian una preocupación menos...
> 
> Y también depende mucho del escenario que pongamos, pero si nos imaginamos el tipico postapocalíptico donde no hay tecnologia, con una fusión entre las peliculas "The Road" con "Ice Age", la mayoria de individuos que sean de las razas oscuras se irian a la mierda o en el mejor de los casos se verían obligadas a emigrar hacia el sur, si ya mucha gente de África y Oriente Medio e incluso algunos europeos del sur tienen que tomar suplementos vitamina D en la cómoda y avanzada Europa nórdica imaginate lo que les pasaria cuando les quite esas pastillas, además la población de ahora no es la de la Europa glacial donde eran 4 gatos, habría muchísima demanda de pescado y no habría para todos, y tarde o temprano cuando las hambrunas hicieran acto de aparición la cantidad de melanina marcaria en buena medida la diferencia, entre individuos que tienen que buscar desesperadamente pescado y los rubicundos que podrían centrarse en comer otro tipo de alimentos.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver, es que el amigo Frak parte de un _wishful thinking_ vergonzante, realmente todo su pensamiento es _wishful thinking_, en el que plantea un hipotético caso de apocalipsis zombie total. Y me da a mí que no, oiga. Crisis gordas siempre ha habido y siempre las habrá. Pero un escenario rollo Mad Max sólo se daría en caso de guerra nuclear y, en tal caso, todos calvos y ni nordicismo que valga ni vitamina D de los cojones.

Frak es un iluso. Posee la arrogancia del que se cree superior y que tiene todas las respuestas y que no se molesta en contemplar otros escenarios y posibilidades alternativas. Ya da por hecho que va a haber una crisis del copón que pondrá todo patas arriba, a la que se refiere como "when shit hits the fan". La misma arrogancia que llevó a los nazis a considerar que en unos meses se merendarían a los rusos. ¡Cómo no vamos a poder conquistar a estos infraseres, que son la raza inferior! Y no, oiga. No.


----------



## Renato (11 May 2017)

Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> Eso tiene que verse sin spoiler para que vean la mierda de país tercermundista que es ESPAÑA.



Me has convencido, vamos a tirar por la borda la sangre aria que queda y que hace que España no sea Marruecos. ::


----------



## Manoliko (11 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Me has convencido, vamos a tirar por la borda la sangre aria que queda y que hace que España no sea Marruecos. ::



¿Por qué cojones hay que elegir entre parecerse a los nórdicos o a los moros? No lo entiendo. En la península ibérica tenemos nuestros propios fenotipos típicos. ¿Por qué no potenciar los fenotipos atlanto-mediterráneo o vasco? Ah ya, por que los nordicistas creeis que no tenemos identidad propia sino que nuestro fenotipo es una mezcla de arios y marronidos. El nordicismo es igual de destructivo para nuestra identidad genética que lo es el progresismo "papelespatodosvienenapagarnoslaspensiones".

Los segundos quieren que esto sea Marruecos a través de la inmigración masiva y el mestizaje y los primeros quieren que esto sea Noruega a costa de aplicar la eugenesia en favor de un ideal de belleza escandinavo.


----------



## Renato (11 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Por qué cojones hay que elegir entre parecerse a los nórdicos o a los moros? No lo entiendo. En la península ibérica tenemos nuestros propios fenotipos típicos. ¿Por qué no potenciar los fenotipos atlanto-mediterráneo o vasco? Ah ya, por que los nordicistas creeis que no tenemos identidad propia sino que nuestro fenotipo es una mezcla de arios y marronidos. El nordicismo es igual de destructivo para nuestra identidad genética que lo es el progresismo "papelespatodosvienenapagarnoslaspensiones".
> 
> Los segundos quieren que esto sea Marruecos a través de la inmigración masiva y el mestizaje y los primeros quieren que esto sea Noruega a costa de aplicar la eugenesia en favor de un ideal de belleza escandinavo.



¿Por qué asumes que tener los ojos marrones es más español que los ojos azules? ¿No has leído que los ojos azules fueron una mutación surgida en la península? Que sean minoría los convierte en algo a proteger mas aún, como el lince ibérico.

Dentro de 200 años años veremos a gente defendiendo el fenotipo español negroide, porque hoyga, es mayoría. 

A mí me parece muy bien que quieras preservar lo autóctono, ¿pero como lo haces si aquí la gente pasa de tener hijos? ¿No ves más fácil fomentar la inmigración de blancos para contrarrestar de algún modo la inmigración marronácea y negra? Hay tres opciones para preservar los genes autóctonos:
1. Mayor natalidad de blancos
2. Importar blancos
3. expulsar marrones y negros

la 2 porque son más parecidos sus genes a los nuestros que los de los moros .

Yo creo que las 3 opciones son compatibles entre sí. No pro defender la inmigración de blancos a España se pretende aniquiliar el fenotipo autóctono. Buena suerte eso sí haciendo que los vascos procreen .

---------- Post added 11-may-2017 at 00:59 ----------




Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> Americano (De ascendencia Noruega):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los escandinavos tienen facciones que podrían pasar más desapercibidas en España que los centroeuropeos. Los rasgos angulosos germánicos que algunos atribuyen a lo nórdico erróneamente son centroeuropeos.


----------



## Gothaus (11 May 2017)

Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> Llámalo fotos, "retratos", lo que te de la gana, tengo razón.
> 
> Esas fotos son de gente de origen germánico.
> Y no lo sé por la fotos...lo sé por los libros....
> ...



Ponerme a Gerard Way, un mariconazo de origen italiano y escocés, como ejemplo de nórdico... Hostias, tío, macho, tronko; los tienes cuadraos.

Un nórdico es esto:







No el maricón mestizo que me ha puesto ahí.

Vamos a ver, yo no he dicho que sea antinórdico, y menos por envidia. Lo que yo soy es antinordicista.

¿Que yo le chupaba la polla a Frak? ¿Que me dio en los morros? Dígame cuándo y dónde. Lo único que yo he dicho es que me gusta su música y su espíritu de preservación de sus gentes, pero que es un gilipollas y un magufo nordicista despreciable. Y eso no quita para que me siga gustando su música. Lo cortés no quita lo valiente.

Así que le repito: yo no odio a los nórdicos como no odio al resto de razas. Odio a los nordicistas, que se consideran superiores a mí. Porque ellos me desprecian. Encima no les voy a chupar la polla, como usted dice y hace, lo cual es grave siendo usted un iberito, y ya veo por dónde van sus preferencias, por sus palabras y por los ejemplos de "nórdicos" maricones que me pone. No hay peor desprecio que el que se siente por uno mismo. Y los españolitos nordicistas tienen un complejo de inferioridad tan grande que necesitan sentirse parte de algo "superior" y le dan al nordicismo con fruición.

Oiga, que la mayor parte era propaganda nazi y germanista. Que la propaganda es mentira. Yo sé que la estética nazi mola un montón, yo mismo soy culpable del gusto por ella. Pero que es otra época y otras gentes. Como los ejjjjjpartanos que tan de moda se pusieron con la película.

Pero nada. Usted a lo suyo.

Por cierto, lo de los conquistadores godos de las Américas ya se lo he rebatido con datos y argumentos y no lo voy a volver a hacer. Siga usted con sus libros magufos.

Esto... ¿Alemania manda? Joder, macho, tío, tronko, colega; eres un puto cuckold con complejo de inferioridad. Cuando Alemania quiso mandar, le dieron por el culo dos veces. La segunda tan fuerte que los alemanes son, hoy, una población conquistada, desmoralizada, desculturalizada y mestizada a tope.

Esa época pasó. Es hora de construir algo nuevo, más fuerte y duradero. Pero con follanórdicos que se desprecian a sí mismos, no es posible construir nada en esta piel de toro.

Suicídese. Será más rápido que la lenta agonía de saberse no nórdico y ser inferior marronáceo.


----------



## Manoliko (11 May 2017)

Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> Americano (De ascendencia Noruega):
> 
> El de la primera foto es igual de nórdico que el de pelo rubio.
> 
> ...




Este hilo va sobre Varg, y Varg dice claramente que solo el hombre rubio es el auténtico europeo. Las quejas al maestro armero.


----------



## Renato (11 May 2017)

Pero si es la tontaka de negrissa la primera nordicista que se tiñe el pelo de rubio como una vulgar puta. Que nos estás contando. Que se deje su color natural negro azulado.


----------



## Gothaus (11 May 2017)

Asurbadana dijo:


> A mi Varg desde que dijo que había que matar o eliminar, o algo así a todos los Betas y dejar que los Alfas y sólamente Alfas vivan, me parece un gilipollas de manual. JHAJAJAJAJA, está muy loco. Y eso que soy nórdico, pero una cosa no quita la otra.



Es que está por ver qué es un alfa y qué es un beta. Él presume de raza, de pureza, de alta inteligencia y blablablá, pero no le he visto amasar una fortuna como el marronáceo chaparro, bajito y supuesto infraser beta y puto calvo de mierda viejaca de Amancio Ortega. Bueno, Frak también es un PCM. O contar con una explotación agrícola-ganadera de eso que le gusta, permacultura, que le permita vivir exclusivamente de ella. Vamos, lo que hacían mis bisabuelos en las montañas de Asturias en una puta choza de planta circular, de piedra y escoba, con 12 hijos a su cargo.

O no lo vi ocultando su crimen o escapándose de la cárcel o evitándola.

Pero que vamos, que es un arrogante y habla mucho, pero no ha creado una tribu a su alrededor de hombres y mujeres con la misma mentalidad para que cuando "shit hits the fan" le permita defenderse a él mismo y a su familia. Porque a ver qué hará cuando una horda de marronáceos vaya a violar y a asesinar a su mujer y a su hija y a sodomizar a sus hijos. Con un arma, que no tiene, igual se carga a cinco. Pero vamos, que los vídeos de narcos mejicanos van a ser unas risas si "shit hits the fan". Y Francia tiene todas las papeletas, junto con Inglaterra. Toditas.


----------



## Manoliko (11 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Pero si es la tontaka de negrissa la primera nordicista que se tiñe el pelo de rubio como una vulgar puta. Que nos estás contando. Que se deje su color natural negro azulado.



¿Esa tía es la que es adoptada y es de origen sudaca no? A mi me parece bien que repartan comida solo para españoles. También te digo que la tía le tira a los rayos uva, yo he visto otras fotos donde no está tan morena.


----------



## Renato (11 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Esa tía es la que es adoptada y es de origen sudaca no? A mi me parece bien que repartan comida solo para españoles. También te digo que la tía le tira a los rayos uva, yo he visto otras fotos donde no está tan morena.



¿en serio piensas que negrissa entra en el rango del fenotipo autóctono español cuyos genes quieres potenciar frente a contaminaciones abyectas por igual de nórdicos por un lado y negros, panchitos, gitanos, moros, etc por otro? :XX::XX:


----------



## Manoliko (11 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> ¿en serio piensas que negrissa entra en el rango del fenotipo autóctono español cuyos genes quieres potenciar frente a contaminaciones abyectas por igual de nórdicos por un lado y negros, panchitos, gitanos, moros, etc por otro? :XX::XX:



No, en absoluto entra en el rango de fenotipo autóctono, ni por pigmentación ni por rasgos. Solo digo que he visto fotos donde sale más blanca.


----------



## Gothaus (11 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Por qué cojones hay que elegir entre parecerse a los nórdicos o a los moros? No lo entiendo. En la península ibérica tenemos nuestros propios fenotipos típicos. ¿Por qué no potenciar los fenotipos atlanto-mediterráneo o vasco? Ah ya, por que los nordicistas creeis que no tenemos identidad propia sino que nuestro fenotipo es una mezcla de arios y marronidos. El nordicismo es igual de destructivo para nuestra identidad genética que lo es el progresismo "papelespatodosvienenapagarnoslaspensiones".
> 
> Los segundos quieren que esto sea Marruecos a través de la inmigración masiva y el mestizaje y los primeros quieren que esto sea Noruega a costa de aplicar la eugenesia en favor de un ideal de belleza escandinavo.



Los nordicistas no dejan de ser el reflejo en negativo de los we wuz kangs and sheeeeeeit. Magufadas, magufadas y más magufadas para crearse un pasado glorioso que nunca tuvieron y que pertenece a otros, sin el cual (el pasado magufo imaginario), todas sus afirmaciones de superioridad caen como un dominó, una tras otra, por el peso de las pruebas y de la historia.

No hay nadie peor que el que se odia a sí mismo.

El primer paso es saber qué es uno. El segundo, aceptarse y querer mejorar. Y lo que no somos en España y, desde luego, nunca fuimos, es nórdicos. Es un complejo de inferioridad del copón. Es como los negros que se blanquean la piel para parecer blancos. Es patético.

---------- Post added 10-may-2017 at 23:30 ----------




Renato dijo:


> ¿Por qué asumes que tener los ojos marrones es más español que los ojos azules? ¿No has leído que los ojos azules fueron una mutación surgida en la península? Que sean minoría los convierte en algo a proteger mas aún, como el lince ibérico.
> 
> Dentro de 200 años años veremos a gente defendiendo el fenotipo español negroide, porque hoyga, es mayoría.
> 
> ...



Aos a er. Si inunda usted esto tanto de marrónidos como de nórdicos, esto deja de ser España y pasa a ser otra cosa.

Lo suyo es fomentar la prosperidad de las gentes autóctonas y la continuidad de su linaje.

Pero vamos, que los nórdicos no están en una situación natalista mucho mejor que la nuestra. Sólo están menos mal.


----------



## Renato (11 May 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> Lo suyo es fomentar la prosperidad de las gentes autóctonas y la continuidad de su linaje.



No hay mejor forma de traer prosperidad que repoblar el interior de España con nórdicos. Usted podrá seguir perpetuando tranquilamente su linaje, ningún nórdico va a violar a su mujer o novia como hacen los marrónidos. Además, compartimos mucho más parentesco con los nórdicos que con los marrónidos.


----------



## Gothaus (11 May 2017)

Oigan, pues yo no sé si Melisa es negrisa o sudaca o qué coño es o si es más morena o menos. Lo que sé es que ya está haciendo mucho más por España con sus acciones que muchos nordicistas lechosos picateclas con sus palabras y sus ideales.


----------



## Renato (11 May 2017)

Bueno, si nos ponemos así yo también puedo decir que la cajera del día que me atiende aunque es panchita hace mucho más por España porque al menos cotiza, al contrario que los simpatizantes del HSM.


----------



## Gothaus (11 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> No hay mejor forma de traer prosperidad que repoblar el interior de España con nórdicos. Usted podrá seguir perpetuando tranquilamente su linaje, ningún nórdico va a violar a su mujer o novia como hacen los marrónidos. Además, compartimos mucho más parentesco con los nórdicos que con los marrónidos.



Están ustedes obsesionados con los nórdicos. ¿Y por qué no con celtas, eslavos, bálticos, macedonios o rumanos? Ah, no, que rumanos ya tenemos por un tubo, y eslavos unos cuantos.

Que no, coño. Dejen ya de hacerse pajas con los nórdicos, que no son seres de luz. No hay más que verlos cuando salen de su país y se pasan por Magaluf o vienen a animar a su equipo de jurgo.

---------- Post added 10-may-2017 at 23:42 ----------




Renato dijo:


> Bueno, si nos ponemos así yo también puedo decir que la cajera del día que me atiende aunque es panchita hace mucho más por España porque al menos cotiza, al contrario que los simpatizantes del HSM.



¿Estoy oliendo un hombre de paja? Sí, creo que apesta a hombre de paja.


----------



## Renato (11 May 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> Están ustedes obsesionados con los nórdicos. ¿Y por qué no con celtas, eslavos, bálticos, macedonios o rumanos? Ah, no, que rumanos ya tenemos por un tubo, y eslavos unos cuantos.



La gracia que les veo a los nórdicos es que están poco mezclados con no blancos, salvo los finlandeses. No es por el hecho de tener los ojos azules, que los finlandeses también los tienen. Pero por lo demás lo mismo me valen que los bálticos, son blancos poco mezclados con razas inferiores igualmente.

El fenotipo de los nórdicos es un matiz que no debería detraernos de la gran virtud de estos pueblos de haber mantenido una pureza racial o de linaje, como prefieras.


----------



## Gothaus (11 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> La gracia que les veo a los nórdicos es que están poco mezclados con no blancos, salvo los finlandeses. No es por el hecho de tener los ojos azules, que los finlandeses también los tienen. Pero por lo demás lo mismo me valen que los bálticos, son blancos poco mezclados con razas inferiores igualmente.
> 
> El fenotipo de los nórdicos es un matiz que no debería detraernos de la gran virtud de estos pueblos de haber mantenido una pureza racial o de linaje, como prefieras.



Y dale, con lo de _razas inferiores_. Tienen ustedes una fijación malsana.

Vamos, que tiene usted el concepto de que los ojos y pelo marrones son de África y, por lo tanto, no blancos. Igualico que Frak.


----------



## Renato (11 May 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> Y dale, con lo de _razas inferiores_. Tienen ustedes una fijación malsana.
> 
> Vamos, que tiene usted el concepto de que los ojos y pelo marrones son de África y, por lo tanto, no blancos. Igualico que Frak.



Claro que hay razas inferiores, no hay más que ver los negros. De verdad, no me extraña que vikernes pierda la paciencia con según qué gente ...

No he afirmado que los ojos marrones sean rasgos africanos. ¿Donde he dicho eso? Solo digo que los nórdicos son de los pueblos europeos menos mezclados . Si hasta lo reconocía Tácito. Que te duela esta verdad es otro asunto. Mira tú por donde los vascos también son junto a los nórdicos posiblemente los pueblos blancos menos mezclados de Europa, y de hecho los vascos ni siquiera son indoeuropeos. Luego que las mujeres vascas sean feas del copón es otro asunto, pero racialmente yo no dudaría en poner al vasco tradicional en el mismo nivel de pureza racial que los nórdicos. Posiblemente de nórdicos y poblaciones antiguas iberovascoides celtizadas surgió el inglés moderno. Curiosa y "poderosa" combinación.


----------



## frank rayan (11 May 2017)

Vigilante informándose dijo:


> Ahora me entero yo de que los ojos sintetizan vitamina D. Lo que hay que leer.



Y te dejas lo del iris claro , cuanto más claro más luz . Anda coño pero si es la pupila , la responsable de dejar pasar más o menos luz , no el iris . Da igual el color del iris , a menos luz pupila más dilatada ( permitiendo mayor paso de luz . Igual que el diafragma de una cámara )

Hoc signo tuetur pius , Hoc signo vincitur inimicus


----------



## beke (11 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Y dale con la vitamina D... que estamos hablando del Ártico, no de la Europa atlántica. Por favor, vuelve a leerte el hilo porque eso ya está contestado varias veces. Si lo haces comprenderás porqué en el Ártico no es preciso tener la piel pálida (albedo, radiación solar, dieta alta en vitamina D...)
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-may-2017 at 23:51 ----------
> 
> ...



Manoliko, ¿Cómo eran los primeros sapiens llegados desde la estepa asiatica a Europa?


Arrekarallo en lo de los dioses griegos tiene razón, pero es algo que yo comparo con la conquista española de América. 
Los nativos a pesar de conservar principalmente su sangre indígena son herederos de la cultura de sus conquistadores, por eso a pesar de ser mayoritariamente amerindios sus dioses son blancos, Cristo y la Virgen María.


----------



## Gothaus (11 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Claro que hay razas inferiores, no hay más que ver los negros. De verdad, no me extraña que vikernes pierda la paciencia con según qué gente ...
> 
> No he afirmado que los ojos marrones sean rasgos africanos. ¿Donde he dicho eso? Solo digo que los nórdicos son de los pueblos europeos menos mezclados . Si hasta lo reconocía Tácito. Que te duela esta verdad es otro asunto. Mira tú por donde los vascos también son junto a los nórdicos posiblemente los pueblos blancos menos mezclados de Europa, y de hecho los vascos ni siquiera son indoeuropeos. Luego que las mujeres vascas sean feas del copón es otro asunto, pero racialmente yo no dudaría en poner al vasco tradicional en el mismo nivel de pureza racial que los nórdicos. Posiblemente de nórdicos y poblaciones antiguas iberovascoides celtizadas surgió el inglés moderno. Curiosa y "poderosa" combinación.



No hay razas superiores. Hay razas diferentes y con diferentes adaptaciones. Unas serán mejores para unas cosas y peores para otras. Superiores en qué. ¿En inteligencia? Para un asiático o un asquenazí es usted un infraser en cuanto a inteligencia, si nos ponemos así.

Los nórdicos serían los menos mezclados entonces. Hoy la cosa ha cambiado sustancialmente y para encontrarse el fenotipo puro tiene usted que adentrarse en los valles interiores de Suecia... Bueno, ya no.

---------- Post added 11-may-2017 at 07:38 ----------




Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> Un Español Europeo decente jamás se juntaría con esa chusma marginal.
> 
> Si parecen sudacas con pintas de etnianos.
> 
> ...



Yo no sé si Melisa es sudaca, española, mora o qué es. Lo que digo es que debería darles vergüenza que una marroncita haga más por España y por los españoles que ustedes. Ella, al menos, ya lidera un movimiento de corte nacionalista, con todo lo marroncita que es, mientras que ustedes, los nordicistas, la raza superior, no pasan de guerreros del teclado.

Ella, al menos, tiene iniciativa y valor. Y yo he aprendido a juzgar a las personas por sus hechos, no por sus aspecto. Que si negrisa, que si sudaca, que si ecuata... Está haciendo mucho más que ustedes o que los cuckolds suecos que se están dejando porculizar.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 May 2017)

Bienvenido al Humanismo Español. Estás en plena disposición de entender a don Ramiro de Maeztu (uno de los principales ideólogos del ideal de Hispanidad) y de por qué, al contrario que unos nórdicos nacionalistas, españoles patriotas no tendrán ningún problema de aceptar a la chica cobrisa mientras consideren que demuestre algo.

Este tema fue uno de los caballos de batalla de los católicos españoles (libre albedría) frente a los protestantes centro y nordeuropeos (predeterministas).

Observa a los nordicistas del foro cómo fallan por el mismo sitio:

- No les importa lo que son capaces de producir las sociedades SINO EL TIPO HUMANO.

- Si un tipo humano -en este caso el nórdico- no produjo grandes civilizaciónes da igual, como el tipo en sí mismo es más mejor, pues están predestinados a ser élite (se hace falta inventarse nórdicos en la cúpula de las civilizaciones más lejanas, aunque no han sido capaces de demostrarlo en su feudo europeo... pos da igual, se inventa y punto).

El gran error en que puede incurrir cualquier patriota español es tratar de copiar semejantes ideas que van contra ideas centrales del mencionado Humanismo Español... y en consecuencia chirriarán entre el pueblo llano que, consciente o inconscientemente, las rechaza por ese trasfondo cultural. Pretender darle a un tipo, porque sí y sin que demuestre nada, beneficios de antemano, por estar supuestamente "predestinado" nada más que genera muy mal rollo.

Por otro lado, cualquiera que conozca un poco a sus paisanos sabe que jamás se aceptará en el interior español, zonas rurales que se establezcan colonias de gente ajena por considerársela genéticamente superior (si son rubios como si son amarillos).





Gothaus dijo:


> Ella, al menos, tiene iniciativa y valor. *Y yo he aprendido a juzgar a las personas por sus hechos, no por sus aspecto*. Que si negrisa, que si sudaca, que si ecuata... Está haciendo mucho más que ustedes o que los cuckolds suecos que se están dejando porculizar.


----------



## Gothaus (11 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Bienvenido al Humanismo Español. Estás en plena disposición de entender a don Ramiro de Maeztu (uno de los principales ideólogos del ideal de Hispanidad) y de por qué, al contrario que unos nórdicos nacionalistas, españoles patriotas no tendrán ningún problema de aceptar a la chica cobrisa mientras consideren que demuestre algo.
> 
> Este tema fue uno de los caballos de batalla de los católicos españoles (libre albedría) frente a los protestantes centro y nordeuropeos (predeterministas).
> 
> ...



Yo defiendo la homogeneidad racial y cultural de España y rechazo querer volver a recuperar el Imperio porque ya no hay nada que nos una, pero también entiendo que ningún pueblo es puro y que lo de pretender un 100% de pureza es una gilipollez y una utopía. Y defiendo que tenemos más afinidades con los pueblos europeos y con nuestros descendientes de las antiguas colonias que con cualquiera otro pueblo del mundo. Un marrón que venga y se integre no tiene importancia porque en cinco generaciones apenas habrá rastro de su raza marrón. Ahora, 500.000 marrones son un problema grave. Y es que no es lo mismo un 0'5% de inmigración, que un 14% y en pocos años: no hay asimilación cultural ni racial.

Pero vamos, a lo que voy: ya puede ser una persona hermosísima, purísima y con un fenotipo nórdico ideal deslumbrante y perfecto. Si es un hijo de puta, un vago, un arrogante y un pusilánime, para mí no vale nada. A ver, no lo voy a valorar por su hermosura, sino por su calidad humana. Estos son como muchas mujeres, que se creen que por ser guapas y tener una raja entre las piernas ya valen millones, sin tener que mover un puto dedo y que el mundo y, especialmente, los hombres, les deben todo sólo por lo guapas que son. Por eso digo que Melisa hace mucho más que nuestros amigos nordicistas. Ella será morenita, paleta, nazi, ignorante, de procedencia sudamericana, gitana, iletrada, o lo que sea, pero, al menos, le ha echado valor, pone la jeta por delante y lidera un movimiento de corte nacional, que es infinitamente más que lo que han hecho nuestros amigos nordicistas guerreros del teclado, que no hacen más que mirar su fenotipo en el espejo y agarrarse la polla y meneársela mientras admiran sus facciones perfectas y piensan en el tito Adolf. Yo creo que no valdría para hacer lo que ella ha hecho.

Ella, al menos, crea polémica, aviva el debate, remueve conciencias y cabrea a los progremierdas. Y las semillas para futuros movimientos nacionalistas de importancia se siembran como ha hecho ella: poniéndose manos a la obra.


----------



## Manoliko (11 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Bienvenido al Humanismo Español. Estás en plena disposición de entender a don Ramiro de Maeztu (uno de los principales ideólogos del ideal de Hispanidad) y de por qué, al contrario que unos nórdicos nacionalistas, españoles patriotas no tendrán ningún problema de aceptar a la chica cobrisa mientras consideren que demuestre algo.
> 
> Este tema fue uno de los caballos de batalla de los católicos españoles (libre albedría) frente a los protestantes centro y nordeuropeos (predeterministas).
> 
> ...



Discrepo, debemos intentar preservar la pureza del legado genético español. La base de una nación debe ser el ius sanguine. La sangre está por encima de la misma cultura. Una cultura sobrevive siempre y cuando se demuestre práctica. La cultura es solo una herramienta, la perpetuación de la sangre debería ser un fin, un vinculo sangrado entre nuestros antepasados y nuestros potenciales descendientes. Una cadena que nos deberíamos esforzar por no romper, para poder transmitir ese legado. Yo no soy ni cristiano ni pagano, no creo en la vida después de la muerte, por eso considero la paternidad como la auténtica inmortalidad. La cultura hispana goza de una excelente salud además, lo que está en peligro de extinción es la sangre ibérica pura.

Por otro lado a mi me parece bien que los nórdicos quieran salvaguardar igualmente su legado genético. Pero no a costa de tirar mierda sobre los demás por medio de mentiras, ni de repartir carnets de europeidad, ni de propagar falacias llamando mestizos o "mongrel" a los europeos que no son rubios. Si, son falacias, y voy a hablar de ello en el siguiente post dedicado a Renato.


----------



## Renato (11 May 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> Yo defiendo la homogeneidad racial y cultural de España y rechazo querer volver a recuperar el Imperio porque ya no hay nada que nos una, pero también entiendo que ningún pueblo es puro y que lo de pretender un 100% de pureza es una gilipollez y una utopía. Y defiendo que tenemos más afinidades con los pueblos europeos y con nuestros descendientes de las antiguas colonias que con cualquiera otro pueblo del mundo. Un marrón que venga y se integre no tiene importancia porque en cinco generaciones apenas habrá rastro de su raza marrón. Ahora, 500.000 marrones son un problema grave. Y es que no es lo mismo un 0'5% de inmigración, que un 14% y en pocos años: no hay asimilación cultural ni racial.
> 
> Pero vamos, a lo que voy: ya puede ser una persona hermosísima, purísima y con un fenotipo nórdico ideal deslumbrante y perfecto. Si es un hijo de puta, un vago, un arrogante y un pusilánime, para mí no vale nada. A ver, no lo voy a valorar por su hermosura, sino por su calidad humana. Estos son como muchas mujeres, que se creen que por ser guapas y tener una raja entre las piernas ya valen millones, sin tener que mover un puto dedo y que el mundo y, especialmente, los hombres, les deben todo sólo por lo guapas que son. Por eso digo que Melisa hace mucho más que nuestros amigos nordicistas. Ella será morenita, paleta, nazi, ignorante, de procedencia sudamericana, gitana, iletrada, o lo que sea, pero, al menos, le ha echado valor, pone la jeta por delante y lidera un movimiento de corte nacional, que es infinitamente más que lo que han hecho nuestros amigos nordicistas guerreros del teclado, que no hacen más que mirar su fenotipo en el espejo y agarrarse la polla y meneársela mientras admiran sus facciones perfectas y piensan en el tito Adolf. Yo creo que no valdría para hacer lo que ella ha hecho.
> 
> Ella, al menos, crea polémica, aviva el debate, remueve conciencias y cabrea a los progremierdas. Y las semillas para futuros movimientos nacionalistas de importancia se siembran como ha hecho ella: poniéndose manos a la obra.



No me queda claro si tu problema con la inmigración es de integración o de mantener el acervo genético español. Si es lo primero entonces también tendrías que aceptar que lleguen a España 500 000 panchitos como Negrissa o 10 millones, la única diferencia entre tu postura y nuestros gobernantes es modular la tasa a la que vienen para que se integren. Si llegasen en cantidades reducidas pero sostenidas a lo largo del tiempo en un periodo amplio, pongamos un siglo o dos y suponiendo que los españoles mantuvieran la tasa ridículamente baja actual de crecimiento vegetativo se podrían ir sustituyendo poco a poco a la población nativa por panchitos integrados. Recuerda que lo importante es la calidad humana de la persona, y tan persona de provecho puede ser un panchito como un nórdico o un español autóctono. Aunque supongo que negrissa con sus 0 estudios y 0 años cotizados no es el mejor ejemplo de ello.


----------



## Manoliko (11 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Claro que hay razas inferiores, no hay más que ver los negros. De verdad, no me extraña que vikernes pierda la paciencia con según qué gente ...
> 
> No he afirmado que los ojos marrones sean rasgos africanos. ¿Donde he dicho eso? Solo digo que los nórdicos son de los pueblos europeos menos mezclados . Si hasta lo reconocía Tácito. Que te duela esta verdad es otro asunto. Mira tú por donde los vascos también son junto a los nórdicos posiblemente los pueblos blancos menos mezclados de Europa, y de hecho los vascos ni siquiera son indoeuropeos. Luego que las mujeres vascas sean feas del copón es otro asunto, pero racialmente yo no dudaría en poner al vasco tradicional en el mismo nivel de pureza racial que los nórdicos. Posiblemente de nórdicos y poblaciones antiguas iberovascoides celtizadas surgió el inglés moderno. Curiosa y "poderosa" combinación.




Que los ojos marrones son rasgos africanos lo dice vikernes, que asegura que todo el que no es rubito de ojos azules es un "mongrel" (palabra que usan en inglés para referirse a los perros cruzados callejeros, como en canarias dicen "mil leches"). Esos son los nordicistas a los que les das coba. Según Vikernes, un finlandés rubio y de ojos azules es más blanco y más europeo que un vasco moreno. Aunque el primero esté probado por la genética que tiene ascendencia asiática mongoloide mientras un vasco es 100% caucásico. 

Y que sean un raza pura o más pura que nosotros es falso. Según el concepto nordicista de raza pura (tener todos el mismo fenotipo extremo) no existen las razas puras, porque no existe ningún grupo humano que sea 100% homogéneo. Por eso el nordicismo es basura, disidencia controlada, porque niega la propia existencia de la raza blanca europea y ese es precisamente un argumento que usan los progres para meternos pagapensiones.

Yo en cambio creo en la unicidad de la raza blanca como sinónimo de caucásico. Para mi la mezcla entre diferentes variedades de caucásicos no crea un mestizo o mulato. Las evidencias genéticas demuestran que los europeos, todos, descendemos de tres poblaciones (cazadores paleolíticos, granjeros neolíticos del próximo oriente y ganaderos de las estepas) en diferentes proporciones. Los escandinavos no son más puros que nosotros, tienen nuestros mismos linajes pero en diferentes proporciones. Ellos son mayoritariamente mezcla de cazadores paleolíticos con ganaderos indoeuropeos y tienen poco de granjeros neolíticos. Nosotros somos mezcla de ganaderos indoeuropeos y granjeros neolíticos y tenemos menos de cazadores paleolíticos.

Me estoy basando en ciencia oficial. Luego, cada variedad de europeo tiene derecho a ser preservada. Pero teniendo en cuenta que todos estamos en peligro de extinción, echar mierda sobre los demás, en lugar de remar juntos; es colaboracionismo con el enemigo. Por último, la gente del próximo oriente y Norte de áfrica tienen una genética mayoritariamente blanca, pero ellos sí tienen un porcentaje considerable de genes negroides, dravídicos y asiáticos. Ellos si son técnicamente mestizos, ya que tienen suficientes genes no blancos como para que su fenotipo se vea alterado. Eso no ocurre en Europa a excepción de los tártaros, los lapones y por supuesto los gitanos.


----------



## Renato (11 May 2017)

Vikernes dice un 80% sandeces, pero que los nórdicos son un pueblo mucho más puro racialmente que los mediterráneos es totalmente cierto. Ahí le tengo que dar la razón. Con esto no digo que existan las razas puras, pero como comprenderás no es lo mismo vivir en el mediterráneo donde ha habido un trasiego importante de pueblos ajenos a la raza blanca como los negros importados por el imperio romano que en las espesuras de los bosques del norte de Alemania. Los vascos se han mantenido bastante puros también y eso es independiente de tener los ojos marrones. Tácito después de convivir con los pueblos germánicos del norte de Alemania llegó a la conclusión de que no estaban mezclados con otros pueblos.

---------- Post added 11-may-2017 at 12:21 ----------




Manoliko dijo:


> Los escandinavos no son más puros que nosotros, tienen nuestros mismos linajes pero en diferentes proporciones. Ellos son mayoritariamente mezcla de cazadores paleolíticos con ganaderos indoeuropeos y tienen poco de granjeros neolíticos. Nosotros somos mezcla de ganaderos indoeuropeos y granjeros neolíticos y tenemos menos de cazadores paleolíticos.



Si te quieres engañar allá tú. En España tenemos más aportes genéticos negroides y de gitanos. En España hay 2 millones de gitanos y aunque el mestizaje es pequeño puede llegar a ser considerable en algunas partes de España como Andalucía. En determinados ámbitos , ciertamente degradados pero que no dejan de ser payos técnicamente, es común encontrar parejas mixtas de gitana y payo o paya y gitano. 

La conciencia racial meramente preservativa en un país como España es una tontería, hace falta además fomentar la depuración y la blanquización. Sobre todo después de haberse concedido la nacionalidad a millones de inmigrantes .

La única forma realista de preservar nuestro acervo, en tanto que compartido con el resto de Europa como tú mismo reconoces, es fomentar la inmigración de nórdicos o de otros pueblos blancos que estén menos mezclados que los españoles. 

Porque fomentar la natalidad de los autóctonos ya no se puede, puesto que es imposible distinguir legalmente a los españoles reales de los inmigrantes no blancos nacionalizados. Tampoco se puede expulsar a los hijos de los inmigrantes nacidos en territorio español. 

Hay que ser realista y jugar con las herramientas que se tiene. La única forma de preservar nuestro linaje es fomentar la inmigración de nórdicos u otros pueblos blancos para que suponga un freno a la bastardización provocada por panchos, moros, negros, gitanos, etc.


----------



## Manoliko (11 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Vikernes dice un 80% sandeces, pero que los nórdicos son un pueblo mucho más puro racialmente que los mediterráneos es totalmente cierto. Ahí le tengo que dar la razón. Con esto no digo que existan las razas puras, pero como comprenderás no es lo mismo vivir en el mediterráneo donde ha habido un trasiego importante de pueblos ajenos a la raza blanca como los negros importados por el imperio romano que en las espesuras de los bosques del norte de Alemania. Los vascos se han mantenido bastante puros también y eso es independiente de tener los ojos marrones. Tácito después de convivir con los pueblos germánicos del norte de Alemania llegó a la conclusión de que no estaban mezclados con otros pueblos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-may-2017 at 12:21 ----------
> 
> ...





En España tenemos gitanos, que son una minoría étnica, y en Escandinavia tienen Saamis. Los aportes negroides en españa son residuales y despreciables. Los genes que compartimos con oriente próximo se deben a migraciones neolíticas principalmente, cuando esa gente aun no estaba mezclada con negros. Mira este gráfico sobre haplogrupos de linajes paternos.

European Y-DNA haplogroups frequencies by country - Eupedia

Los únicos haplogrupos no blancos que tienen más de 1% de presencia en determinadas zonas de Europa son el N (siberiano) y el Q (turco-mongol).

Porcentaje en España de ambos: 0 y 0

En Noruega: 1% de Q y 2,5% de N

En Suecia: 2,5% de Q y 7% de N

No hay más preguntas señoría. A tomar por culo el mito de que los escandinavos son más puros.


----------



## Renato (11 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> En España tenemos gitanos, que son una minoría étnica, y en Escandinavia tienen Saamis. Los aportes negroides en españa son residuales y despreciables. Los genes que compartimos con oriente próximo se deben a migraciones neolíticas principalmente, cuando esa gente aun no estaba mezclada con negros. Mira este gráfico sobre haplogrupos de linajes paternos.
> 
> European Y-DNA haplogroups frequencies by country - Eupedia
> 
> ...



En el sur de Portugal, que se puede considerar parte de España en cierto sentido, hay un 7% de genes cónguidos. ¿Eso te parece residual? En Suecia será del 0.1-0.0%. Además, no nos hagamos trampas al solitario, no es lo mismo tener un 2% de genes mongoles que un 2% de genes negroides. Aunque ambos sean aportaciones no blancas. Los negros bajan el CI medio de la población una barbaridad porque son todos medio retrasados.


----------



## Renato (11 May 2017)

Haplogroup L lineages are relatively infrequent (1% or less) throughout Europe with the exception of Iberia (Spain and Portugal), *where frequencies as high as 22%* have been reported, and some regions of Italy, where frequencies as high as 2% and 3% have been found. According to a study in 2012 by Cerezo et al., about 65% of the European L lineages most likely arrived in rather recent historical times (Romanization period, Arab conquest of the Iberian Peninsula and Sicily, Atlantic slave trade) and about 35% of L mtDNAs form European-specific subclades, revealing that there was gene flow from Sub-Saharan Africa toward Europe as early as 11,000 years ago.[29]


----------



## Bernaldo (11 May 2017)

Efectivamente, aquí discrepamos.

Está clarísimo que el ateísmo es la fuente radical de la discrepancia. En tu mensaje queda bien explicado. Una vez que no se cree en Dios ni en trascendencia espiritual, desde luego, es lógico agarrarse a lo puramente material. 

Aquí es donde entraríamos en el tribalismo ibérico predicho por Menéndez Pelayo si se obvia la Fe vinculada tradicionalmente a España. El cantonalismo se hará imparable, aunque se comparta el legado genético y el conocimiento de un idioma vehicular común.

Pero bueno, eso ya es otra historia... El papel de este hilo es desechar el nordicismo rasiáh como referencia válida en España.



Manoliko dijo:


> *Discrepo, debemos intentar preservar la pureza del legado genético español.* La base de una nación debe ser el ius sanguine. La sangre está por encima de la misma cultura. Una cultura sobrevive siempre y cuando se demuestre práctica. La cultura es solo una herramienta, la perpetuación de la sangre debería ser un fin, un vinculo sangrado entre nuestros antepasados y nuestros potenciales descendientes. Una cadena que nos deberíamos esforzar por no romper, para poder transmitir ese legado. *Yo no soy ni cristiano ni pagano*, no creo en la vida después de la muerte, por eso considero la paternidad como la auténtica inmortalidad. La cultura hispana goza de una excelente salud además, lo que está en peligro de extinción es la sangre ibérica pura.
> 
> Por otro lado a mi me parece bien que los nórdicos quieran salvaguardar igualmente su legado genético. Pero no a costa de tirar mierda sobre los demás por medio de mentiras, ni de repartir carnets de europeidad, ni de propagar falacias llamando mestizos o "mongrel" a los europeos que no son rubios. Si, son falacias, y voy a hablar de ello en el siguiente post dedicado a Renato.


----------



## Gorguera (11 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Las teorías raciales de *Valg* son una mongolada que



Sí, yo también lo creo  :XX: :XX:

Sí, te ha fallado el subsconsciente; o quizás ha sido un simple lapso, pero no deja de ser gracioso.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Bueno creo que en este jilo el único que ha ido de ese palo es Ditripi Ecjarl, que es un niño capullo sudaca. Yo no voy de ese palo y mis mejores amigos son blancos morenos 'mediterráneos'.



Hombre, es que con sus clásicos de:

"el ajedrez y la musica clasica son invencion judía"
"los nordicos eran vegetarianos hasta que se mezclaron con una especie animal que comía carne"
"mira estas fotografías de los godos (no representaciones del siglo XIX) y así ves el aspecto que tenían"

Es para descojonarse.

-----

Aprovecho para comunicar mi próxima elaboración de "los cuatro jinetes del apocalipsis" como meme, incluyendo : hezpanchistas marronistas, mamporreros ñordicistas, el progre antiblanco estrogenizado vidamierda, y otra tipología que aún esta por decidir.


----------



## Gothaus (11 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> No me queda claro si tu problema con la inmigración es de integración o de mantener el acervo genético español. Si es lo primero entonces también tendrías que aceptar que lleguen a España 500 000 panchitos como Negrissa o 10 millones, la única diferencia entre tu postura y nuestros gobernantes es modular la tasa a la que vienen para que se integren. Si llegasen en cantidades reducidas pero sostenidas a lo largo del tiempo en un periodo amplio, pongamos un siglo o dos y suponiendo que los españoles mantuvieran la tasa ridículamente baja actual de crecimiento vegetativo se podrían ir sustituyendo poco a poco a la población nativa por panchitos integrados. Recuerda que lo importante es la calidad humana de la persona, y tan persona de provecho puede ser un panchito como un nórdico o un español autóctono. Aunque supongo que negrissa con sus 0 estudios y 0 años cotizados no es el mejor ejemplo de ello.



Yo quiero conservar el acervo genético español. Pero también entiendo que las razas y las naciones puras no existen y que para que existieran habría que llevar a cabo una guerra de exterminio y eugenesia. Y que un pequeño porcentaje de mezcla tampoco es para tirarse de los pelos, especialmente si esa mezcla consiste en individuos de alta calidad genética y alta inteligencia. Que prefiero a un rubito summer antes que a un cobriso, sin duda. Pero si el rubito summer me trata de árabe o negro o inferior porque soy español y el cobriso resulta que tiene un coeficiente de 150 y que diseña cohetes espaciales, pues me quedo con el cobriso. Qué quiere que le diga.

El problema con nuestra política de inmigración, que resolvería esto, es que no existe. Y cuando existe es para nacionalizar a cientos de miles de marrones. Ya le digo que no más de un 0'5% de no nacionales sobre la población total, apenas tiene importancia. Un 0'5% sobre el total, no una llegada sostenida y acumulativa del 0'5% anual. Pero es que tenemos un 14%, y creciendo, y esto sí que crea un impacto real.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 May 2017)

- yo también defiendo la identidad racial de España.
- lo de "ya no hay nada que nos una", valdría también como argumento para negar vínculos con ciertas zonas y sectores sociales de España (no compro el argumento), incluso has descrito la idea perfectametne al referirte al rubito arrogante y pusilánime.
- en lo demás bastante de acuerdo



Gothaus dijo:


> Yo defiendo la homogeneidad racial y cultural de España y rechazo querer volver a recuperar el Imperio porque ya no hay nada que nos una, pero también entiendo que ningún pueblo es puro y que lo de pretender un 100% de pureza es una gilipollez y una utopía. Y defiendo que tenemos más afinidades con los pueblos europeos y con nuestros descendientes de las antiguas colonias que con cualquiera otro pueblo del mundo. Un marrón que venga y se integre no tiene importancia porque en cinco generaciones apenas habrá rastro de su raza marrón. Ahora, 500.000 marrones son un problema grave. Y es que no es lo mismo un 0'5% de inmigración, que un 14% y en pocos años: no hay asimilación cultural ni racial.
> 
> Pero vamos, a lo que voy: ya puede ser una persona hermosísima, purísima y con un fenotipo nórdico ideal deslumbrante y perfecto. Si es un hijo de puta, un vago, un arrogante y un pusilánime, para mí no vale nada. A ver, no lo voy a valorar por su hermosura, sino por su calidad humana. Estos son como muchas mujeres, que se creen que por ser guapas y tener una raja entre las piernas ya valen millones, sin tener que mover un puto dedo y que el mundo y, especialmente, los hombres, les deben todo sólo por lo guapas que son. Por eso digo que Melisa hace mucho más que nuestros amigos nordicistas. Ella será morenita, paleta, nazi, ignorante, de procedencia sudamericana, gitana, iletrada, o lo que sea, pero, al menos, le ha echado valor, pone la jeta por delante y lidera un movimiento de corte nacional, que es infinitamente más que lo que han hecho nuestros amigos nordicistas guerreros del teclado, que no hacen más que mirar su fenotipo en el espejo y agarrarse la polla y meneársela mientras admiran sus facciones perfectas y piensan en el tito Adolf. Yo creo que no valdría para hacer lo que ella ha hecho.
> 
> Ella, al menos, crea polémica, aviva el debate, remueve conciencias y cabrea a los progremierdas. Y las semillas para futuros movimientos nacionalistas de importancia se siembran como ha hecho ella: poniéndose manos a la obra.


----------



## Manoliko (11 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Haplogroup L lineages are relatively infrequent (1% or less) throughout Europe with the exception of Iberia (Spain and Portugal), *where frequencies as high as 22%* have been reported, and some regions of Italy, where frequencies as high as 2% and 3% have been found. According to a study in 2012 by Cerezo et al., about 65% of the European L lineages most likely arrived in rather recent historical times (Romanization period, Arab conquest of the Iberian Peninsula and Sicily, Atlantic slave trade) and about 35% of L mtDNAs form European-specific subclades, revealing that there was gene flow from Sub-Saharan Africa toward Europe as early as 11,000 years ago.[29]




Eso tiene trampa y tú lo sabes. Primero de todo no se refiere al país entero sino a zonas concretas, seguramente alguna de las islas Canarias o alguna comarca concreta del Sur de Portugal donde había una plantación de esclavos negros. 

Segundo porque como tú bien sabes, el ADN mitocondrial es antiquísimo, a sufrido menos mutaciones que el paterno. El linaje femenino L es la "Eva" mitocondrial, el que tenían los primeros sapiens (y en todo caso no sería "conguido" sino "koisanido"). Tener un haplogrupo materno L no implica tener ascendencia negroide. Sino que puede ser un linaje antiquísimo que se haya conservado hasta la actualidad desde hace decenas de miles de años, cuando la mayoría de la población lo tenía, mucho antes de que las razas humanas fuesen como las actuales. Algo similar ocurre con los haplogrupos masculinos D o E (por cierto el haplogrupo de origen "africano" que portaba Hitler, el héroe de muchos nordicistas), que son muy antiguos y están presentes en distintas partes del mundo provocando fenotipos muy distintos. En cambio el N y Q masculinos de los escandinavos son más recientes y su aparición está vinculada a las características fenotípicas y adaptativas del tipo racial mongoloide.


----------



## Manoliko (11 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Manoliko no quiero atacarte pero eso es ridículo. Hubo neandertales en casi cualquier tipo de ecosistemas, incluyendo, sí, tundra y estepa. Por no mencionar que los neandertales estaban divididos en varias razas sumamente divergentes, desde Portugal hasta Asia Central y desde Alemania a Noráfrica.
> 
> Solo te cito lo que dice un experto
> 
> ...




Si por casualidad eres de Alicante o Murcia nos tomamos una birra cuando quieras.


----------



## Don Meliton (11 May 2017)

El canon occidental es sota caballo y rey, no se como los nordicistas se lian con algo tan sencillo, salvo en contadas ocasiones el hombre se representa moreno y de pelo oscuro, la mujer y el efebo de piel y cabellos claros.

Me recuerdan muchisimo a los negroides americanos intentando colar que los antiguos egipcios eran negros como un tizon.


----------



## Renato (11 May 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> El canon occidental es sota caballo y rey, no se como los nordicistas se lian con algo tan sencillo, salvo en contadas ocasiones el hombre se representa moreno y de pelo oscuro, la mujer y el efebo de piel y cabellos claros.
> 
> Me recuerdan muchisimo a los negroides americanos intentando colar que los antiguos egipcios eran negros como un tizon.



Jesucristo era una mujer o un efebo? ::


----------



## Don Meliton (11 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Jesucristo era una mujer o un efebo? ::



Jesus se representa con el cabello claro?

Caramba Renato que cosas aprendo contigo.


----------



## Renato (11 May 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Jesus se representa con el cabello claro?
> 
> Caramba Renato que cosas aprendo contigo.



Por supuesto, y siempre con los ojos azules. Representar a las deidades con características nórdicas es una tradición en el mediterráneo desde tiempos de los griegos. ¿Has leído la Odisea o la Ilíada? Todos los héroes eran rubios salvo Odiseo cuando se convirtió en mendigo para pasar desapercibido entre los pretendientes de su esposa.


----------



## Don Meliton (11 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Por supuesto, y siempre con los ojos azules. Representar a las deidades con características nórdicas es una tradición en el mediterráneo desde tiempos de los griegos. ¿Has leído la Odisea o la Ilíada? Todos los héroes eran rubios salvo Odiseo cuando se convirtió en mendigo para pasar desapercibido entre los pretendientes de su esposa.



Hablo de canon occidental y me sale con dos estampas de las que le dan a la salida de sus misas evangelistas.

Eso es lo mejor que has podido encontrar?

No das el nivel para ser un maestro estampillero, Renatin.


----------



## Renato (11 May 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Hablo de canon occidental y me sale con dos estampas de las que le dan a la salida de sus misas evangelistas.
> 
> Eso es lo mejor que has podido encontrar?
> 
> No das el nivel para ser un maestro estampillero, Renatin.



¿Evangélicas? El sagrado corazón es un elemento de la iconografía católica. ::

Lo importante no es como fuera Jesús realmente, sino cómo se imaginaba por los europeos incluso en los países mediterráneos. Y la representación más típica es la de ojos azules y pelo castaño-rubio.


----------



## Rob1984 (11 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Por supuesto, y siempre con los ojos azules. *Representar a las deidades con características nórdicas es una tradición en el mediterráneo desde tiempos de los griegos.* ¿Has leído la Odisea o la Ilíada? Todos los héroes eran rubios salvo Odiseo cuando se convirtió en mendigo para pasar desapercibido entre los pretendientes de su esposa.



El ideal de belleza en Europa siempre ha sido el de mujer de cabellos largos y claros, piel blanca y fina y cuello largo.

El Jesus histórico muy probablemente era como en la imagen de abajo, pero sin embargo se representaba como un ario, ¿nuestros ancestros eran incosncientemente nordicistas? 

Mi opinión: Los cristianos tenían miedo a que si mostraban el verdadero Jesús, tal vez pudiera causar rechazo a sus creyentes al parecerse demasiado a la imagen que tenemos todos del típico hombre musulmán o incluso judio.


----------



## Manoliko (11 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Por supuesto, y siempre con los ojos azules. Representar a las deidades con características nórdicas es una tradición en el mediterráneo desde tiempos de los griegos. ¿Has leído la Odisea o la Ilíada? Todos los héroes eran rubios salvo Odiseo cuando se convirtió en mendigo para pasar desapercibido entre los pretendientes de su esposa.




Esas representaciones son contemporáneas y seguramente pintadas por un artista norteamericano. En la edad media y el renacimiento casi todas las representaciones de Cristo lo pintan con el pelo ojos oscuros.

Y los de los dioses rubios griegos es otro mito nordicista. A veces a algunos dioses se les representa rubios, solo a veces y a algunos. Zeus (el rey de los dioses) por ejemplo, en la antigüedad siempre moreno, en el renacimiento a veces moreno y a veces canoso.


----------



## Don Meliton (11 May 2017)

Yo pensaba que estas cosas se daban por sabidas, pero no.































Yo a ese pelo le llamo castanyo, no rubio.

Los ojos, pues si, azulisimos.


----------



## Rob1984 (11 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Esas representaciones son contemporáneas y seguramente pintadas por un artista norteamericano. En la edad media y el renacimiento casi todas las representaciones de Cristo lo pintan con el pelo ojos oscuros.
> 
> Y los de los dioses rubios griegos es otro mito nordicista. A veces a algunos dioses se les representa rubios, solo a veces y a algunos. Zeus (el rey de los dioses) por ejemplo, en la antigüedad siempre moreno, en el renacimiento a veces moreno y a veces canoso.



Si, pero sus facciones seguian siendo de lo más europeas, una cosa es tener los ojos y pelo oscuros y otra cosa la morfologia marronida del Oriente lejano semita de pura cepa de la imagen que puse antes. ::

A ti te ponen esta imagen de este hombre desde distintos ángulos sin que sepas que quien era Jesucristo y en el 99,9% de las veces dirás que es europeo.


----------



## Don Meliton (11 May 2017)

Ahora Zeus

El original








Rob tiene razon, el ideal de belleza FEMENINA es de piel clara. Pero un hombre de piel clara, para griegos y romanos y por extension para todo el arte occidental era sinonimo de debilidad y/o afeminamiento.

Vease







Representaciones renacentistas y neoclasicas de Zeus







Se vuelve a ver claro a lo que me refiero.


----------



## Renato (11 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Esas representaciones son contemporáneas y seguramente pintadas por un artista norteamericano. En la edad media y el renacimiento casi todas las representaciones de Cristo lo pintan con el pelo ojos oscuros.



Eso se cumple en la imaginería de semana santa hecha en murcia y andalucía a partir del siglo XIX cuando se puso de moda el neomudéjar y la estética gitano-mora como símbolos de la especificidad y la identidad españolas. Pero antes no era así, como mucho se le representaba castaño, no moreno racial como aparece en algunas tallas de semana santa del siglo XIX en adelante. pero eso una particularidad del arte sacro español y sólo a partir del XIX. 

Te vas a las representaciones italianas del renacimiento y Jesús era de complexión clara:





























En el cine también se prefiere representar a Jesús con ojos azules. No solamente en las películas "de romanos" americanas clásicas de los años 50 que reponen en Semana Santa, sino también en producciones italianas más recientes:


----------



## Manoliko (11 May 2017)

Chavales, este hilo es pa reirse del Neandertal paguitero. Hoy otros dos vídeos (se está profesionalizando), ahora le ha dado por insultar a los cristianos, parece un progre ya. Se cree un mesías del resurgimiento de las tradiciones europeas, pero analicemos los hechos:

-Ni una crítica al islam ni a la inmigración masiva. Todo son insultos a los cristianos y a los europeos del Sur.

-Mucho rollo survivalista, anti-tecnología, vivir una vida simple. Pero vive de youtube y de las paquitas del gobierno francés.

-Supuestamente condena el genocidio blanco pero predica la inacción y la indolencia (los europeos no deben hacer nada más que dejarse invadir. No hay que buscar soluciones políticas (no ya democráticas, sino tampoco de ninguna otra índole) sólo hay que esperar a que llegue la siguiente glaciación que limpiará Europa de marrones.

-Va de macho alfa pero es un victimista de mierda, igual que los progres. No hace más que llorar por que los cristianos conquistaron a los paganos y los romanos a los galos.


----------



## Don Meliton (11 May 2017)

Renato, no se si tienes muy claro el significado de "efebo" y "excepciones"

Te animo a buscar estas palabras en el diccionario.


----------



## Renato (11 May 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Renato, no se si tienes muy claro el significado de "efebo" y "excepciones"
> 
> Te animo a buscar estas palabras en el diccionario.



Las excepciones en las representaciones renacentistas de Jesús son pintarlo con el pelo negro. La mayoría de las obras de arte en Italia lo representan con complexión más bien clara y muy por encima de la media italiana.


----------



## Rob1984 (11 May 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Ahora Zeus
> 
> El original
> 
> ...



Platón siempre decía: "Lo bello es difícil".... No le faltaba razón...

En cuanto a lo de la mujer rubia y de cuello largo, aunque siempre se barrió hacia ese terreno es en la Edad Media donde más se potenció, a través de la música y poemas de los trovadores.

¡Pero ojo! lo del color de cabellos y ojos no siempre tan trascendental como en el medievo y Renacimiento, en la Grecia clásica por ejemplo, la belleza era algo muy distinto y mucho más sofisticado, ellos relacionaban la belleza y la armonía directamente con las matemáticas, es decir con la simetria pero no en los elementos sino en la de las partes (o porciones, es decir de dedo con dedo y de colectivamente con la mano y la muñeca y de todos ellos con el antebrazo y el brazo y de todos estos con todo lo demas como se describe en el canon de Policleto.)

Si tuviera que elegir un ejemplo como el patrón masculino por excelencia de aquella época elegiría sin duda el de "El Doríforo" (no homo).

En la actualidad creo que hemos retomado el modelo egipcio, donde lo importante es la armonía, perfección y frontalidad, donde la mujer debe ser delgada, con pequeños miembros pero de caderas anchas y ensalzada con joyas y bisutería.


----------



## Manoliko (11 May 2017)

Renato, la mayoría de europeos tanto en el Norte como en el Sur tienen el pelo castaño. Para apreciarlo hay que fijarse en cabelleras largas y sin teñir. Si vas a un concierto Heavy en Andalucía puedes comprobar que dos tercios de las cabelleras son castañas. Luego el pelo castaño no me vale como ejemplo de Dios nordico.


----------



## Rob1984 (11 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Renato, la mayoría de europeos tanto en el Norte como en el Sur tienen el pelo castaño. Para apreciarlo hay que fijarse en cabelleras largas y sin teñir. Si vas a un concierto Heavy en Andalucía puedes comprobar que dos tercios de las cabelleras son castañas. Luego el pelo castaño no me vale como ejemplo de Dios nordico.



Pues yo en los conciertos de heavy que he estado en Alemania, tenia que hacer esfuerzos para dislumbrar una cabellera que no fuera rubia o rojiza ::

Tambien hay que tener en cuenta que el sol ayuda a que el pelo parezca más claro, cuando el sol te da en el cabello durante mucho tiempo pierdes melanina y se descolora hasta que se cae y vuelve a renacer con su pigmento original, yo por ejemplo lo tengo de color castaño oscuro, pero cuando me da el sol al cabo de un rato se me pone de color medio rubio.

Es facil de comprobar, mucha gente europea con la cabeza rapada parece que lo tuviera de color oscuro, pero cuando más largo se lo va dejando, más parece que lo tenga claro, y no es porque se este volviendo ario, sino por el efecto visual que provoca el sol. Comprobado empiricamente en amigos y conocidos mios....


----------



## Bernaldo (11 May 2017)

Lo he explicado varias veces, por si alguno no se ha enterado.

El ideal de belleza profundamente arraigado culturalmente en España es el de

MORENA DE OJOS NEGROS, independientemente de que en España no sea mayoritario.

La prueba está en el FOLCLORE, la cultura tradicional, expresión de los gustos e ideales populares.

Tomad el cancionero regional del lugar del que seáis, leed los textos y encontraréis que se repite el motivo. Está generalizado en toda la península y, lógicamente, también en América.


----------



## Rob1984 (11 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Lo he explicado varias veces, por si alguno no se ha enterado.
> 
> El ideal de belleza profundamente arraigado culturalmente en España es el de
> 
> ...



Poema de Arcipreste de Hita, (un malvado pagano de los que tantos habia en España según tu)

_»Busca mujer hermosa, atractiva y lozana,
que no sea muy alta, pero tampoco enana;
si pudieres, no quieras amar mujer villana,
pues de amor nada sabe, palurda y chabacana.

»Busca mujer esbelta, de cabeza pequeña,
cabellos amarillos, no teñidos de alheña;
las cejas apartadas, largas, altas, en peña;
ancheta de caderas, ésta es talla de dueña.

»Ojos grandes, hermosos, expresivos, lucientes
y con largas pestañas, bien claros y rientes;
las orejas pequeñas, delgadas; para mientes
si tiene el cuello alto, así gusta a las gentes.

»La nariz afilada, los dientes menudillos,
iguales y muy blancos, un poco apartadillos,
las encías bermejas, los dientes agudillos,
los labios de su boca bermejos, angostillos

»La su boca pequeña, así, de buena guisa,
su cara sea blanca, sin vello, clara y lisa;
conviene que la veas primero sin camisa
pues la forma del cuerpo te dirá: ¡esto aguisa![...]_


*Este es de Garcilaso de la Vega (este no es pagano, pero es un anglofilo antimorenas españolas que te cagas)

_En tanto que de rosa y azucena
se muestra la color en vuestro gesto, 
y que vuestro mirar ardiente, honesto,
enciende al corazón y lo refrena;

y en tanto que el cabello, que en la vena
del oro se escogió, con vuelo presto,
por el hermoso cuello blanco, enhiesto,
el viento mueve, esparce y desordena:

coged de vuestra alegre primavera
el dulce fruto, antes que el tiempo airado
cubra de nieve la hermosa cumbre;

marchitará la rosa el viento helado.
Todo lo mudará la edad ligera
por no hacer mudanza en su costumbre. _


*Un soneto de Góngora (este era un afrancesado que jugaba a los dardos en sus ratos libres con la cruz de Borgoña)
_
Mientras por competir con tu cabello,
oro bruñido al sol relumbra en vano;
mientras con menosprecio en medio el llano
mira tu blanca frente el lilio bello;

mientras a cada labio, por cogello.
siguen más ojos que al clavel temprano;
y mientras triunfa con desdén lozano
del luciente cristal tu gentil cuello:

goza cuello, cabello, labio y frente,
antes que lo que fue en tu edad dorada
oro, lilio, clavel, cristal luciente,

no sólo en plata o vïola troncada
se vuelva, mas tú y ello juntamente
en tierra, en humo, en polvo, en sombra, en nada
_

Ale a pastar.


----------



## Renato (11 May 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Poema de Arcipreste de Hita, (un malvado pagano de los que tantos habia en España según tu)
> 
> _»Busca mujer hermosa, atractiva y lozana,
> que no sea muy alta, pero tampoco enana;
> ...



El éxito de la rubia entre la población masculina es universal. En el francés quebequés "ma blonde" es sinónimo de "mi mujer/chica/novia/",

Incluso hay teorías que explican la propagación del blondismo por selección sexual, ya que a priori lo mismo da tener le pelo rubio que oscuro en cualquier tipo de circunstancia climática.


----------



## Rob1984 (11 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> El éxito de la rubia entre la población masculina es universal. En el francés quebequés "ma blonde" es sinónimo de "mi mujer/chica/novia/",



Touché
Yo creo que si ahora mismo esta jaca entrara en la habitación de Bernaldo medio desnuda, este cerraría los ojos y se pondria a rezar a su Dios para que se fuera, y asi no mancillar su honor en nombre de la cruzada hispanchista antirubias, enemigas del catolicismo y de la monarquía tradicional .


----------



## Renato (11 May 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Touché
> Yo creo que si ahora mismo esta jaca entrara en la habitación de Bernaldo medio desnuda, este cerraría los ojos y se pondria a rezar a su Dios para que se fuera, y asi no mancillar su honor en nombre de la cruzada hispanchista antirubias, enemigas del catolicismo y de la monarquía tradicional .



Not impressed. Donde se pongan bellezas raciales como Chabelita o Rosario flores (en sus tiempos de lozanía) que se quiten esas anémicas anglonórdicas insulsas.


----------



## Gorguera (11 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Renato, la mayoría de europeos tanto en el Norte como en el Sur tienen el pelo castaño. Para apreciarlo hay que fijarse en cabelleras largas y sin teñir. Si vas a un concierto Heavy en Andalucía puedes comprobar que dos tercios de las cabelleras son castañas. Luego el pelo castaño no me vale como ejemplo de Dios nordico.



Es curioso lo que mencionas, porque ahora que lo dices, hoy mientras iba por la calle, me he dado cuenta que ahora con la moda tonta de las barbas se puede apreciar que muchísima gente con cabello negro, moreno o castaño suelen tener un vello facial bastante claro en comparación; no es raro la tipología del tipo de cabello muy moreno pero que luego tiene la barba a veces tirando desde el cobre hasta casi tonos "anaranjados" o con bigotes rubios ::


----------



## Manoliko (11 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Not impressed. Donde se pongan bellezas raciales como Chabelita o Rosario flores (en sus tiempos de lozanía) que se quiten esas anémicas anglonórdicas insulsas.



Repito, ¿Por qué cojones hay que elegir entre gitanas y extranjeras? ¿Porque? Abandonad ese falso dualismo "o nordico o marrón" de una vez.

La semana pasada estuve en una discoteca de teens. Las españolas de 18-veintipocos años están tremendísimas, apenas hay feas y un alto porcentaje podrían ser perfectamente modelos. calidad suprema que ya quisieran por muchos países nórdicos. Se charifican pasados los 25 porque no hacen deporte, fuman y se dan a la mala vida, pero genéticamente son de primerísima calidad.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 May 2017)

En el folclore popular español no es solo que se ensalza lo moreno, los ojos negros (aunque no dejen de ser minoritarios en el país) como ideal de belleza físico sino que se llegan a atribuir implicaciones de índole moral. 

Da igual por la región que empieces, coge el cancionero popular gallego y encuentras cosas como estas:

En lo méramente de aspecto físico:

"Eu xa sei que no-eres rica
que xa sei que no-n-a és;
*quérote por moreniña*
e pol-a lei que me tés"

"Bunitiña e mais ben feita
así a quere o meu Pedro
*nin moi branquiña que espante
nin negra que pona medo*"

"ollos verdes son traidores
azules son mentireiros
*os negros e acastañados
son firmes e verdadeiros*"

"Cando o olmo dea peras
e o tro visco dea uvas,
entonces dirán verdá
os bornes de barbas rubias"

Como digo, da igual al cancionero de la región que vayas, te encuentras el mismo patrón, algo verdaderamente sorprendente. Esa es la cultura que se transmitía de generación a generación.


----------



## Renato (11 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Repito, ¿Por qué cojones hay que elegir entre gitanas y extranjeras? ¿Porque? Abandonad ese falso dualismo "o nordico o marrón" de una vez.
> 
> La semana pasada estuve en una discoteca de teens. Las españolas de 18-veintipocos años están tremendísimas, apenas hay feas y un alto porcentaje podrían ser perfectamente modelos. calidad suprema que ya quisieran por muchos países nórdicos. Se charifican pasados los 25 porque no hacen deporte, fuman y se dan a la mala vida, pero genéticamente son de primerísima calidad.



El problema de las españolas es de carácter. La pinta de gitanillas que tienen la mayoría es su defecto menos grave. Por eso las eslavas les están comiendo la tostada.

El buscar mujeres en otros ámbitos es algo muy sano y para nada estás traicionando a tu estirpe. Lo hacían los romanos por ejemplo. Como prueba nos queda la "leyenda" del rapto de las sabinas. Lo hacían supongo cuando existía carestía de mujeres romanas, pero el feminazismo imperante en España ha hecho que la mujer tradicional y femenina sea un bien raro y preciado en España dentro de la oferta patria, da igual el número absoluto de chochos. Tú dirás que la solución a eso es desprogramar a la mujer española de la propaganda feminazi. Claro, pero es una solución a largo plazo y lleva su tiempo. Mientras tanto hay muchos hombres españoles ahí fuera que no pueden esperar, tienen que follar y formar familias AHORA.


----------



## Manoliko (11 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> El problema de las españolas es de carácter. La pinta de gitanillas que tienen la mayoría es su defecto menos grave. Por eso las eslavas les están comiendo la tostada.
> 
> El buscar mujeres en otros ámbitos es algo muy sano y para nada estás traicionando a tu estirpe. Lo hacían los romanos por ejemplo. Como prueba nos queda la "leyenda" del rapto de las sabinas. Lo hacían supongo cuando existía carestía de mujeres romanas, pero el feminazismo imperante en España ha hecho que la mujer tradicional y femenina sea un bien raro y preciado en España dentro de la oferta patria, da igual el número absoluto de chochos. Tú dirás que la solución a eso es desprogramar a la mujer española de la propaganda feminazi. Claro, pero es una solución a largo plazo y lleva su tiempo. Mientras tanto hay muchos hombres españoles ahí fuera que no pueden esperar, tienen que follar y formar familias AHORA.




No tienen pinta de gitanillas tío. Chicas de piel blanca como la nieve y pelos castaños (muchas con ojos azules) son más comunes que las de pelo negro (que tampoco tienen la mayoría pinta de gitanas ni de moras). Y en cualquier grupo de 10 tías hay una o dos de pelo castaño claro/ rubio oscuro y ojos azules.


----------



## Rob1984 (11 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> En el folclore popular español no es solo que se ensalza lo moreno, los ojos negros (aunque no dejen de ser minoritarios en el país) como ideal de belleza físico sino que se llegan a atribuir implicaciones de índole moral.
> 
> Da igual por la región que empieces, coge el cancionero popular gallego y encuentras cosas como estas:
> 
> ...



Que pesado que eres colega, no se como no te cansas de desvirtuar hilos como tus paranoias hispanchistas marronoides; si el cancionero español alababa más a la morena, no es por una cuestión nacionalista o porque las morenas fueran más bellas (eso es algo totalmente subjetivo) como tu das a entender, sino porque en España nunca hubo un movimiento renacentista fuerte y contrastado como si lo hubo fuera de Italia, como si pasó en Francia, Flandes y Países Bajos, entre otras cosas porque tu querida Iglesia en el siglo XVI la declaró como algo pagano y al final nos tuvimos que conformar con unas migajas en forma de un puñado de innovaciones en arquitectura religiosa gotica y mudejar y en menor medida con la pintura (el Greco) pero siempre dentro de un ambiente ausente de lo profano, y todo como siempre a años luz de lo que se cocia en el resto de Europa occidental.

En todo el Renacimiento el ideal europeo de belleza era el de mujer de piel blanca y sonrosada y cabellos claros, el cuadro de “La Primavera", de Boticcelli es un ejemplo ideal de esa concepción representada en el rostro de Venus, donde se capta a la perfección esa idealización neoplatónica de la belleza femenina....

Y este es un modelo que nació y se exportó no desde un país nórdico, o anglosajón, sino desde el *mediterráneo* ya que como es costumbre en los países mediterráneos, ese tipo de belleza no es nada habitual en estas latitudes.


----------



## Gothaus (12 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> El éxito de la rubia entre la población masculina es universal. En el francés quebequés "ma blonde" es sinónimo de "mi mujer/chica/novia/",
> 
> Incluso hay teorías que explican la propagación del blondismo por selección sexual, ya que a priori lo mismo da tener le pelo rubio que oscuro en cualquier tipo de circunstancia climática.



El éxito de la mujer depende del fenotipo que escasee. En los 70 las suecas que empezaban a venir a nuestras playas eran muy deseadas y cotizadas porque las rubias de ojos azules eran escasísimas y muy raras en España.

Pero lo mismo pasaba en los países nórdicos con las morenas de ojos oscuros: cotizadísimas porque eran la rareza entre las rubiales.

Es una simple ley económica: el precio lo determina la escasez o la abundancia del género.

---------- Post added 11-may-2017 at 22:29 ----------




Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> Por tus comentarios deduzco que eres SUDACA.
> 
> Si UN MOVIMENTO PATRIÓTICO lo lídera un hombre Español blanco, aunque no sea nórdico, sería un movimiento peligroso.
> 
> ...



Pues no, no soy sudaca. Procedo del norte de España. Vaqueiro por parte de madre y montañés por parte de padre. Con una genealogía en Asturias y Cantabria investigada y datada hasta el siglo XVI. Añado que en dicha genealogía hay una importante cantidad de hidalgos. Lo cual es una muestra de garantía de limpieza de sangre.

Ojalá un movimiento patriótico lo liderara un español nórdico. Pero me parece que están todos muy ocupados, haciendo de mamporreros en sus países, acogiendo a millones de inmigrantes, y agarrando pollas negras para dirigirlas hacia el coño de sus rubísimas mujeres. Eso los pone a cien. Por cierto, el fenómeno cuckold lo inventaron y exportaron ellos. Los pone cachondísimos.

El movimiento nacionalista sueco es serio, pero muy chiquitito y oculto por si las moscas. Tendrían que ser, al menos, un tercio de la población, si tan seres de luz son.

Por cierto: usted no es alemán.

---------- Post added 11-may-2017 at 22:39 ----------




Manoliko dijo:


> Repito, ¿Por qué cojones hay que elegir entre gitanas y extranjeras? ¿Porque? Abandonad ese falso dualismo "o nordico o marrón" de una vez.
> 
> La semana pasada estuve en una discoteca de teens. Las españolas de 18-veintipocos años están tremendísimas, apenas hay feas y un alto porcentaje podrían ser perfectamente modelos. calidad suprema que ya quisieran por muchos países nórdicos. Se charifican pasados los 25 porque no hacen deporte, fuman y se dan a la mala vida, pero genéticamente son de primerísima calidad.



Es que, para ellos, los europeos de ojos y pelo marrones, sencillamente, no existen. Es o nórdicos o africanos. O gitanos, claro. El fenotipo europeo mediterráneo es un unicornio rosa invisible.

Para ellos, esta es gitana:







Esta, africana:







Esta, árabe:







Y esta, sin duda, nigeriana:







Ellos no se las follarían; son impuras. Yo les haría varios hijos a todas y cada una de ellas, incluso exponiéndome al genaro.

Aunque... Me da que si se les pusieran a tiro, hasta les lamerían los tacones y les pagarían las fantas.

---------- Post added 11-may-2017 at 22:43 ----------




Renato dijo:


> El problema de las españolas es de carácter. La pinta de gitanillas que tienen la mayoría es su defecto menos grave. Por eso las eslavas les están comiendo la tostada.
> 
> El buscar mujeres en otros ámbitos es algo muy sano y para nada estás traicionando a tu estirpe. Lo hacían los romanos por ejemplo. Como prueba nos queda la "leyenda" del rapto de las sabinas. Lo hacían supongo cuando existía carestía de mujeres romanas, pero el feminazismo imperante en España ha hecho que la mujer tradicional y femenina sea un bien raro y preciado en España dentro de la oferta patria, da igual el número absoluto de chochos. Tú dirás que la solución a eso es desprogramar a la mujer española de la propaganda feminazi. Claro, pero es una solución a largo plazo y lleva su tiempo. Mientras tanto hay muchos hombres españoles ahí fuera que no pueden esperar, tienen que follar y formar familias AHORA.



El carácter con nosotros. Anda que no follan como locas cuando se van de orgasmus por Europa. Lo mismo que hacen las demás europeas con nosotros.

No se haga ilusiones; las mujeres son lo mismo en todas partes. En todas. Su naturaleza trasciende razas y culturas. Es sólo una cuestión de entorno y ambiente. Si su entorno es el de país civilizado puntero, rico y tolerante y alejada de su familia y de sus conocidos, su índice de putificación sube de cero a diez en cero coma.

No se equivoque: las eslavas se putifican a una velocidad de vértigo en cuanto reciben un mínimo de atención y fantas.


----------



## _Random_ (12 May 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> Ojalá un movimiento patriótico lo liderara un español nórdico. Pero me parece que están todos muy ocupados, haciendo de mamporreros en sus países, acogiendo a millones de inmigrantes, y agarrando pollas negras para dirigirlas hacia el coño de sus rubísimas mujeres. Eso los pone a cien. Por cierto, el fenómeno cuckold lo inventaron y exportaron ellos. Los pone cachondísimos.



Me veo obligado a reciclar enésimamente aquel coment aún vigente:



Jay Joe Joe Junior Sabadú dijo:


> Sólo en los EEUU, ya hay de por sí más "blancos nórdicos" que en toda Escandinavia, y ni de broma están bajo el mismo panorama, los americanos podrán tener un país que podrá tener muchas lacras, pero que hoy por hoy no deja de ser la vanguardia en lo que viene siendo la defensa contra el Genocidio Blanco y el movimiento pro-raza en general; buena parte de esos "nórdicos", colaboran o influyen en el movimiento, tal como David Duke y similares, y no creo yo que este hombre sea un degenerado o un bárbaro que jamás haya hecho nada útil. No se puede juzgar a toda una sub-raza por lo que hagan algunos, porque de ser así, ¿que tendríamos que decir de los "mediterráneos" (que a saber qué es eso)?
> 
> ¿Donde esta esa "resistencia mediterránea" de la que hablan tantos desgañitándose, a la hora de defenderse de nordicismos (lo cual muchas veces más que antinordicismo, acaba siendo nordifobia)?
> 
> ...



Muy preocupados parecemos estar con lo que hagan en otros lares, cuando el embrión de la futura resistencia izquierdista en un mar de fascismos, lo tenemos aquí mismo, en la piel de toro.



Gothaus dijo:


> El movimiento nacionalista sueco es serio, pero muy chiquitito y oculto por si las moscas. Tendrían que ser, al menos, un tercio de la población, si tan seres de luz son..



Ya es bastante más enorme que el español, y eso cuando se supone que están sumidos en plena caída kaliyuguiana de esas (que es a donde vamos nosotros). Si ellos no tienen futuro, no sé qué coño tiene España, donde por cierto españoles nórdicos los habemos por igual (ese "no puedes ser nórdico porque no eres 100% puro" aquí nadie lo aplica al ser "mediterráneo", "español", o la etiqueta que a uno le haga más el culo pepsicola).

Por lo demás, lleva repitiéndose todo el hilo lo mismo; monsergas que están muy bien aplicarlas contra extranjeros, pero como las apliquemos con nosotros, que también es posible, ay amigo. Y manda narices que siempre resulten ser los mismos de siempre los más enojados con el temita. Que hablando de temas, sobre la célebre clasificación: No es perfecta, es obvio. Tendrá sus lagunas, y que recuerde aún ni estaba completa (faltan las razas extraeuropeas), pero es muy infantil sacarse del ojaldre el título de antropólogo (como quien se lo saca de metapolítico, geopolítico, nosequeítico..., todos sabemos de todo) y sentenciar que es una jodérrima mierda.

Yo no soy ningún experto, y por ende me puedo equivocar perfectamente, pero no hace falta ser ninguna eminencia, para darse cuenta de que ya es una teoría más solida que la sobada de "alpinos, béridos, tronders..." y toda esa hilera, que si se ponen, meten como raza aparte hasta la gente con heterocromía. Qué ocurre. Pues que despierta en algunos, determinados complejos que no deberían tener ninguno de entenderla realmente. No creo ni mucho menos que sea una definitiva, pero sí es más confiable que aquellas hechas en tiempos de cuando ni se conocía el ADN, y eso no es opinable.

En vez de criticar tanto y de aludir al sitio (que x se meta en un blog no lo invalida para nada; me recuerda a esa frase inquisitorial frente a verdades como la tasa de crimen inmi: "¿y eso donde lo has visto?" ah! en internet, ¿verdad?": juzguen el contenido, no el contenedor), intenten currarse una teoría mejor y que de explicación a estos temas. Hasta entonces poco nuevo se puede decir.

Un saludo

PD: Y el capullo que me insulta desde tags en cada hilo donde me meto/thankeo, que sé quién es, que haga el favor de meterse a rebatir en el hilo o que deje de hacer el niño rata.


----------



## Gothaus (12 May 2017)

Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> No todos los Españoles son "morenazis", también hay muchos que son nórdicos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esas tienen el nórdico en el blanco de los ojos y pare de contar.

Vamos, igualicas que una frisia:







Me parece que los que no tienen claro el concepto de nórdicos es ustedes. Los germanos, los celtas, los bálticos, los finlandeses y los eslavos pueden ser rubitos summer, pero son todos, en su fenotipo más puro, subrazas europeas diferentes con diferentes características físicas que son perceptibles a simple vista. Por no hablar de las genéticas, claro.


----------



## Renato (12 May 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> El éxito de la mujer depende del fenotipo que escasee. En los 70 las suecas que empezaban a venir a nuestras playas eran muy deseadas y cotizadas porque las rubias de ojos azules eran escasísimas y muy raras en España.
> 
> Pero lo mismo pasaba en los países nórdicos con las morenas de ojos oscuros: cotizadísimas porque eran la rareza entre las rubiales.
> 
> Es una simple ley económica: el precio lo determina la escasez o la abundancia del género.



Entonces en Suecia se habría llegado a un equilibrio entre rubias y morenas, pero han triunfado las rubias por aplastante mayoría. Una española en Suecia no se come un rosco. Dependerá de la morena en todo caso. No me consta que las suecas se tiñan de negro para ser más atractivas, cosa que debería suceder según tú.


----------



## Gothaus (12 May 2017)

Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> Esas personas ESPAÑOLAS tienen características nórdicas. Lo quieras o no. Incluso más que cualquier ESCANDINAVO.
> 
> Vuelves a no tener razón.
> 
> ...



Tienen características nórdicas porque sí. Porque una tiene los ojos azules y la otra se tiñe de rubio. Punto pelota. Me imagino que eso me convierte a mí en un guerrero vikigo: ojos azules y rasgos angulosos. Po fale.

Le repito que yo no odio a ninguna raza. Yo odio a los supremacistas porque ellos, de entrada, me desprecian o desprecian a los que no son como ellos, considerándolos españoles. No trate de tergiversar mis palabras porque no cuela.

Claro, lo del cuckold lo han inventado los judíos. Y los inteligentísimos nórdicos, en vez de ver a través de ello, se han dejado engañar y hacen de mamporreros de sus mujeres. Y otros nórdicos ven los vídeos, polla en mano.


----------



## Renato (12 May 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> Y otros nórdicos ven los vídeos, polla en mano.




En España se consume más porno que en Suecia.


----------



## Gothaus (12 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aos a er.

Déjeme que le explique porque ya veo que no lo entiende. Yo soy mi propio hombre y con mis propias ideas. Soy un ecléctico y tengo la suficiente flexibilidad para reconocer cuando me equivoco o para mantener mi postura cuando estoy convencido de que tengo la razón.

Así que no me verá usted ni con los progres ni con la globalización ni con sueños imperiales ni en el templo de meapilas y capillitas, del cual me salí hace más de dos décadas.

¿De verdad que la chica que le he puesto le parece africanizada porque se haya puesto un poco morenita o porque el filtro del Photoshop la haga parecer más oscurita? Pues déjeme esas mujeres a mí, porque yo no veo ni rasgos de africanización ni de mulatismo. Es más, veo un fenotipo mediterráneo bastante puro y muy atractivo.

¿De verdad piensa que las mujeres no tienen todas la misma naturaleza? A pocas mujeres ha conocido usted y ahí le tengo que decir que es usted bastante iluso. Si piensa que las rubitas de ojos azules son seres de luz sin mácula y sin tacha, autocontenidas, sobrias y que no se la van a liar, es que no las conoce o no las ha visto inmersas en ambientes propicios para la putificación. Ahí tiene a Tom Leykis, despotricando contra la rubísima mujer norteamericana desde hace más de dos décadas, diciendo que ha terminado con ellas y que prefiere sudamericanas. Ahí tiene el fenómeno MGTOW, originado en Estados Unidos y extendido como la pólvora por toda la anglosfera y Europa. Ahí tiene a las eslavas y a las rumanas, que pillan a un español rijoso y salido y lo despluman por haber pensado con la polla. Ahí tiene a las inglesas en Magaluf, emborrachándose como cubas y follándose a atractivos españolitos morenetes. Ahí tiene a las suecas, víctimas del marxismo cultural y de las pollas marrones y morenitas. Aquí han tenido bastante fama de sueltecillas desde los 70.

No sé dónde ve usted "ideología de la igualdad" ahí. Yo veo naturaleza femenina 101, y las nórdicas no son ajenas a ellas porque no son extraterrestres. Usted cree que la mujer de raza nórdica es sobria y autocontenida y que las "morenitas" tienen falta de autocontrol. Yo le digo que esto no es así y que toda charo de cualquier raza, que esté buena, se putifica en cero coma en un país rico con derechos y libertad y con legiones de pagafantas. Demuéstreme que esto no es así. Lo reto a que me lo demuestre, que las charos nórdicas no se putifican y que son más seres de luz y diferentes a las demás charos, incapaces de liársela a sus hombres.

En cuanto a que le defina a las diferentes razas de europeos del norte, lo remito a sus amigos del III Reich, que ya hicieron ese trabajo por mí. Qué me está contando, con mediciones y distinciones de cráneos, y todo, ay, que me entra la risa:



















Toda una bibliografía destinada a la distinción de las razas, en la que la nórdica germánica era la superior, los más arios y los más puros, especialmente los suecos y los noruegos, luego había arios honorarios (por motivos políticos) como los celtas, los británicos y los franceses, pero inferiores, y luego había arios mediterráneos, superiores en las artes a los nórdicos, pero menos industriosos y aún más inferiores. Luego ya no hablamos de los rubísimos y ojos azulísimos eslavos, que eran considerados como subhumanos.

Los progres machacando con que no existen las razas, que sólo hay una raza, la humana, nosotros que no, que hay diferentes razas, lo que nos está costando demostrar la evidencia, ¿y me viene usted con la narrativa progre de que no hay subrazas de gentes del norte, que son todos la misma raza, como Frak dice, que celtas, germanos y eslavos son sólo grupos lingüísticos, no subrazas diferenciadas y definidas? O sea, que a los progres los ponemos a parir por negar la existencia de las razas humanas y luego adoptamos la narrativa progre para lo que nos conviene, ¿no?, para crear nuestro reflejo opuesto al progre de mundo ideal.

Quemestácontando.


----------



## Manoliko (12 May 2017)

Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> ¿Y qué han hecho los CRISTIANOS MODERNOS además de crear terrenos para construir mezquitas y sinagogas, tolerar a la MASONERÍA y traernos a toda la panchitada?
> 
> ¿Hay algo más progre que eso?



La mayoría de los cristianos ha hecho exactamente lo mismo que la mayoría de los ateos y laicos, todos son culpables. Los paganos MODERNOS no sabemos qué han hecho porque casi no hay. Pero los antiguos paganos también eran bastante tolerantes con otras religiones y también importaban pagapensiones. Los vikingos mismamente secuestraban a ingleses, franceses y otros europeos para llevarlos a escandinavia como mano de obra barata.

Vikernes siempre está quejándose de los cristianos, de los romanos. Pero lo cierto es que mientras los griegos, romanos, españoles y rusos impidieron que persas, púnicos, árabes, mongoles y turcos conquistasen Europa ellos se dedicaban a secuestrar, saquear y asesinar a otros europeos. Se queja que los romanos conquistasen la Galia al tiempo que justifica el colonialismo porque los piratas berberiscos atacaban Europa... los romanos atacaron a los galos y los trataban de bárbaros porque en el imaginario colectivo estaba el recuerdo del saqueo de Roma por los galos. Fueron los galos los primeros en meterse non los romanos.


----------



## Gothaus (12 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> La mayoría de los cristianos ha hecho exactamente lo mismo que la mayoría de los ateos y laicos, todos son culpables. Los paganos MODERNOS no sabemos qué han hecho porque casi no hay. Pero los antiguos paganos también eran bastante tolerantes con otras religiones y también importaban pagapensiones. Los vikingos mismamente secuestraban a ingleses, franceses y otros europeos para llevarlos a escandinavia como mano de obra barata.
> 
> Vikernes siempre está quejándose de los cristianos, de los romanos. Pero lo cierto es que mientras los griegos, romanos, españoles y rusos impidieron que persas, púnicos, árabes, mongoles y turcos conquistasen Europa ellos se dedicaban a secuestrar, saquear y asesinar a otros europeos. Se queja que los romanos conquistasen la Galia al tiempo que justifica el colonialismo porque los piratas berberiscos atacaban Europa... los romanos atacaron a los galos y los trataban de bárbaros porque en el imaginario colectivo estaba el recuerdo del saqueo de Roma por los galos. Fueron los galos los primeros en meterse non los romanos.



Por no hablar de cimbrios y teutones, a los que acabaron exterminando.

Pero cuando le hablas a Frak de la candela que les dieron los romanos en general a celtas y germanos, Julio César mediante, te sale con _muh Teutoburg_; vaya, con la única victoria militar de importancia que tuvieron, que no fue más que una emboscada preparada con antelación, en terreno buscoso y no una lucha en campo abierto.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 May 2017)

Hay uno por ahí que las mujeres son iguales en todas partes... y menciona Erasmus y demás.

Pues no, italianas y españolas siguen siendolos huesos duros de roer. Y hablo de tendencias no de casos escorados en la campana de Gauss.


----------



## Gothaus (12 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Hay uno por ahí que las mujeres son iguales en todas partes... y menciona Erasmus y demás.
> 
> Pues no, italianas y españolas siguen siendolos huesos duros de roer. Y hablo de tendencias no de casos escorados en la campana de Gauss.



Culpable.

Son huesos duros de roer para usted, que es de su tribu. Cuando se van por ahí fuera o conocen a algún extranjero exótico por aquí dentro, se les abren las piernas como si tuvieran un resorte.

Pero vamos, que esto es una verdad universal. Siempre atrae más lo exótico que lo local.


----------



## Manoliko (12 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Indícame por favor en qué fuente clásica hay una descripción del aspecto de Leónidas. Yo tengo fuentes sobre los espartanos:
> 
> 
> *"La rubia Megalóstrata" (Alcmán de Esparta).
> ...




Sabrás que las estatuas griegos estuvieron pintadas pero perdieron los pigmentos con el tiempo. Pues la estatua de Leónidas era de cabello negro, lamento no poder citarte ahora mismo la fuente, no la recuerdo, pero la buscaré.


Con respecto al ADN; No es solo una cuestión de lo fácil que sea extraerlo. Mira la antigüedad calculada de los linajes mitocondriales y paternos de la población actual.


----------



## Manoliko (12 May 2017)

Mira Arrekarallo, aquí tienes un montón de fuentes donde se citan descripciones y obras artísticas que representan a dioses y héroes como morenos. Yo mismo recuerdo que al leer la Odisea, a Odiseo en una ocasión se le describe como moreno y en otra cómo rubio. No eran más que licencias artísticas. 

Por no hablar del ADN o los restos fósiles, no hay evidencia científica de que los antiguos griegos fuesen distintos a los actuales, ni siquiera las élites.

The Ancient Greek DNA


----------



## Don Meliton (12 May 2017)

El estado de conservacion de la gioconda es lamentable, esto que vemos aqui es una copia (que se conserva en el Prado) y que por la mayor calidad de los materiales conserva el aspecto que debio tener la obra de Da Vinci en su dia.

Por decir algo que no sea caca culo pedo pis.


----------



## Gothaus (12 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Mira Arrekarallo, aquí tienes un montón de fuentes donde se citan descripciones y obras artísticas que representan a dioses y héroes como morenos. Yo mismo recuerdo que al leer la Odisea, a Odiseo en una ocasión se le describe como moreno y en otra cómo rubio. No eran más que licencias artísticas.
> 
> Por no hablar del ADN o los restos fósiles, no hay evidencia científica de que los antiguos griegos fuesen distintos a los actuales, ni siquiera las élites.
> 
> The Ancient Greek DNA



Los nordicistas basan su "ciencia" en escritos antiguos de los que no conocen ni el estilo ni las expresiones. Que un poema antiguo decía que Apolo era rubio; ergo los griegos eran rubios. Rubitos platino de ojos azules. ¡¡Lo dice el poema!!


----------



## Bernaldo (12 May 2017)

Error, la valoración que hago es universal, per tutti.

Si no fuera testigo fuera del país -no de una sola temporada- no lo diría. Lo cierto es que si hablo en serio nunca hago afirmaciones a la ligera.





Gothaus dijo:


> Culpable.
> 
> Son huesos duros de roer para usted, que es de su tribu. Cuando se van por ahí fuera o conocen a algún extranjero exótico por aquí dentro, se les abren las piernas como si tuvieran un resorte.
> 
> Pero vamos, que esto es una verdad universal. Siempre atrae más lo exótico que lo local.


----------



## Renato (12 May 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> Los nordicistas basan su "ciencia" en escritos antiguos de los que no conocen ni el estilo ni las expresiones. Que un poema antiguo decía que Apolo era rubio; ergo los griegos eran rubios. Rubitos platino de ojos azules. ¡¡Lo dice el poema!!




Cuando la mitología y la épica griega describen a los dioses y héroes literarios griegos como rubios no quiere decir que todos los griegos fueran rubios, sino que existía un cánon estético que valoraba ser rubio, simplemente. Tampoco todos los griegos tenían la típica "nariz griega", es decir, con el puente alto formando una línea recta continua desde la punta a la frente. Pero las estatuas griegas se hacían así. ¿Había griegos con la nariz chata de payaso fofito? Claro, Sócrates sin ir más lejos si nos atenemos al busto suyo que nos ha llegado. Pero cuando tocaba idealizar al ser humano se acudía al sota caballo y rey. El canon griego era muy estricto al respecto.

¿Por qué los griegos preservaron un ideal estético que incluso se podría aceptar perfectamente que no coincidía con la apariencia de la mayoría de la población griega llegado un momento? Porque así eran los griegos antes de mezclarse con los pelásgicos y porque las élites al mezclarse menos conservaron los rasgos arios en mayor medida. Si vas a hacer una estatua de una diosa como palas atenea es lógico tomar como referente a una mujer de la nobleza griega, porque para empezar seguramente sería su familia la que financiase al escultor de turno.


----------



## Gothaus (12 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ufff, qué pereza.

¿Plumero? ¿Ya está usted con el cacaculopedopís? ¿No se cansan de hacer el ridículo?

La chica es europea. Un nórdico no adquiere ese tono de piel porque apenas produce melanina, así se se pone colorao como un cangrejo, como los alemanes que vienen aquí. Pero un mediterráneo produce en mayores cantidades, ya que se ha adaptado a vivir en esa latitud y puede ponerse muy, muy moreno. Así que ya le digo que, aunque la foto no estuviera chopeada, eso no le quitaría ni un ápice de europeidad a la muchacha.

¿No cree usted en la igualdad? ¿De qué igualdad me habla? Yo le hablo de una característica de la naturaleza que es común a todas las hembras del planeta, aunque sean de razas distintas (desiguales). Como es común la sangre de color rojo el respirar o que los hombres tienen pene y las mujeres vagina, independientemente de la raza. Que luego me hable de grupos sanguíneos predominantes en según qué poblaciones, de capacidad pulmonar o de formas y tamaños de penes y de profundidades y elasticidades de vaginas, es otra cosa. Pero las características comunes (iguales) son las que son.

Y la mujer es hipérgama aquí, en Berguen y en China. Y eso no tiene límite y no entiende de razas ni culturas. Otra cosa es que provengan de una sociedad tradicional; pero ya le digo que en cuanto se deshacen del control y escrutinio de esa sociedad, se putifican. Así que no me hable de serdelucismos. No sé qué experiencia tendrá usted con las mujeres, pero tiene toda la pinta de que se las van a dar todas en el mismo carrillo.

Oooooh, así que hoy sabemos que ninguna raza existe como raza pura. Así que las razas no existen, como dicen los progres; todos somos la misma raza o estamos mezclados. Muy bien. Acaba de demontar usted todo el nordicismo. Auto K.O. No tengo nada más que añadir.

Nórdico rojo y nórdico blanco. Y se queda tan ancho. Claro y sólo tres razas de negros: bantúes, etiópidos y khoisanes. Mezclas muy antiguas. Claro, claro.

Esto... ¿No ha leído lo que he puesto de los Cimbrios y Teutones, primeros agresores germánicos contra Roma, que no les había hecho nada, con unas bajas estimadas de entre 300.000 y 500.000 hombres? Llegan a saco invadiendo la Galia y el norte de Italia, derrotando inicialmente a los romanos gracias a su mayor número. Los romanos: esto no pué ser; manos a la obra. Ambas tribus exterminadas por un ejército mucho menor.

Llegan los galos a saco, invadiendo Italia, que no les había hecho nada, derrotando a los romanos gracias a su mayor número y saqueando Roma y los romanos acojonaos de los galos. Los romanos: esto no pué ser; manos a la obra. César se da una vuelta por las Galias. De dos a tres millones de muertos por un ejército mucho menor y un millón de esclavos. César se da una vuelta por Germania y de los germanos ni rastro porque han salido de najas, acojonados. No sea que.

¿Y me habla de muh Teutoburg, y de las invasiones germánicas cuando el Imperio ya era una sombra de lo que había sido? Es que los nordicistas publicitan lo de Arminio y lo de Breno como si esas victorias sobre los romanos fueran la pera limonera, cuando los romanos habían conquistaron medio mundo conocido y habían derrotado y sido derrotados a otros pueblos y por otros pueblos en cientos de batallas.

Claro que no volvieron a cruzar el Rin. Para qué gastar hombres, tiempo y recursos en un terreno desconocido, boscoso y difícil, lleno de germanos, sobreextendiendo peligrosamente nuestro enorme imperio y comprometiendo nuestra capacidad total, si tenemos todas estas otras tierras a nuestra disposición, que no sabemos qué hacer con ellas. Ponemos un limes y en paz. Y los germanos tranquilitos duranto unos siglos.

---------- Post added 12-may-2017 at 11:20 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> Error, la valoración que hago es universal, per tutti.
> 
> Si no fuera testigo fuera del país -no de una sola temporada- no lo diría. Lo cierto es que si hablo en serio nunca hago afirmaciones a la ligera.



Yo también hablo en serio. Y las españolas y las italianas se despendolan cuando se van por ahí fuera, mientras que en sus países se hacen las duras y las dignas. Que se despendolen menos que las nórdicas, por cultura, por el qué dirán, por el carácter hosco o porque están hartas de babosos que les están entrando todo el puto día, subiéndoles el ego, po fale, po bueno, po me alegro. Pero responde a factores culturales, no genéticos.

Le vuelvo a decir que la naturaleza femenina es una, en general. Y que la hipergamia es rampante en todo el mundo. Y que si sacas a una mujer de su ambiente y la pones en otro ambiente y sin control, se adapta a ese otro ambiente. Que las moras son recatadas porque, si no, las lapidan, las latigan o las apalean o abofetean. Ponga a una mora joven y guapa lejos del control de Mojamé y de la familia y en un país rico, y verá.

¿Le pongo vídeos de chinas hipérgamas y exigentes? ¿Le pongo vídeos de japoneses comedores de hierba porque sus mujeres son hipérgamas y ultraexigentes y no se los follan ni pagando?

La mujer tradicional y recatada española era la norma hace 50 años. Cambió el ambiente y cambió la mujer española de la noche al día, putificándose hasta extremos inimaginables.

Renato decía que las eslavas les comían la tostada a las españolas, que son unas secas y unas hoscas. Por qué, porque vienen de países en los que los hombres no babosean a las mujeres como aquí y no tienen que quitarse a bandadas de moscones de encima. Póngalas unos añitos aquí y verá lo hoscas y subidas de ego que se vuelven también.

Que por cierto, la mujer es dura con quien no le interesa. Al alfa no le ponen ningún problema.

---------- Post added 12-may-2017 at 11:36 ----------




Renato dijo:


> Cuando la mitología y la épica griega describen a los dioses y héroes literarios griegos como rubios no quiere decir que todos los griegos fueran rubios, sino que existía un cánon estético que valoraba ser rubio, simplemente. Tampoco todos los griegos tenían la típica "nariz griega", es decir, con el puente alto formando una línea recta continua desde la punta a la frente. Pero las estatuas griegas se hacían así. ¿Había griegos con la nariz chata de payaso fofito? Claro, Sócrates sin ir más lejos si nos atenemos al busto suyo que nos ha llegado. Pero cuando tocaba idealizar al ser humano se acudía al sota caballo y rey. El canon griego era muy estricto al respecto.
> 
> ¿Por qué los griegos preservaron un ideal estético que incluso se podría aceptar perfectamente que no coincidía con la apariencia de la mayoría de la población griega llegado un momento? Porque así eran los griegos antes de mezclarse con los pelásgicos y porque las élites al mezclarse menos conservaron los rasgos arios en mayor medida. Si vas a hacer una estatua de una diosa como palas atenea es lógico tomar como referente a una mujer de la nobleza griega, porque para empezar seguramente sería su familia la que financiase al escultor de turno.



Pues no sé por qué los griegos tenían los cánones estéticos que tenían. Para ellos primaban la simetría y las proporciones.

¿Es eso una prueba irrefutable y concluyente de nordicismo? Nooooo. Son "pruebas" circunstanciales. Porque para un mediterráneo de la época, amarillo ya era el que tenía el pelo castaño claro. Claro, para la norma mediterránea un castaño claro o un trigueño ya es un rubio, mientras que para la norma nórdica rubioplatinesca es un morenito. Hay diferentes tonalidades del pelo en los mediterráneos, que van desde el negro hasta el marrón claro. Si me compara un castaño oscuro o negro con un castaño claro, el marrón claro es "rubio", por comparación. Y eso no quiere decir nórdico.

Edito y abundo. ¿Es que ustedes no han llamado nunca rubio a alguien que realmente no era rubio, sino castaño claro? En la clase del cole, en el curro, en el equipillo de fútbol... Cien mil veces en todas partes en España. Pues los griegos, igual hacían lo mismo: xanthós. Mira, por ahí va el rubio, que resulta que tenía el pelo castaño claro.


----------



## Manoliko (12 May 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> La chica es europea. Un nórdico no adquiere ese tono de piel porque apenas produce melanina, así se se pone colorao como un cangrejo, como los alemanes que vienen aquí.



También , también. Si no fuese un agnóstico confeso te juraría por Dios que he visto en Torrevieja a suecos y noruegos que si los ves de espaldas (solo por la piel) te crees que son mulatos.

Por cierto, los cimbrios y los teutones estuvieron también por hispania y los celtíberos les dieron también una paliza y tuvieron que salir por patas.


----------



## El Juglar (12 May 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> Los nordicistas basan su "ciencia" en escritos antiguos de los que no conocen ni el estilo ni las expresiones. Que un poema antiguo decía que Apolo era rubio; ergo los griegos eran rubios. Rubitos platino de ojos azules. ¡¡Lo dice el poema!!



Lejos de defender el nordicismo, es algo a tener en cuenta como un pueblo describe a sus propios dioses y si no tenemos encuenta los poemas o los textos mitológicos no entendemos su visión sobre ellos, los hombres hacen a los dioses a su imagen y semejanza y lo que consideran superior (vease las imagenes de cristo y la virgen muchos rubios )
Por otra parte tampoco creo que sea difícil creer o pensar que hace 2000 o 3000 años prodria existir rubismo entre pueblos del mediterráneo y que fueran muy diferentes de los de ahora.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 May 2017)

Estoy haciendo una comparativa de españolas e italianas de hoy con europeas de hoy, no españolas e italianas de hoy con sus madres y abuelas.

Y testifico, son ya más que suficientes años de experiencia para confirmar lo que digo. Y añado, hoy al contrario que hace años me alegro de que esto sea así.

Por cierto, también es cosa que cambia en España por zonas, pero bueno, hablo de un promedio.



Gothaus dijo:


> Le vuelvo a decir que la naturaleza femenina es una, en general. Y que la hipergamia es rampante en todo el mundo. Y que si sacas a una mujer de su ambiente y la pones en otro ambiente y sin control, se adapta a ese otro ambiente. Que las moras son recatadas porque, si no, las lapidan, las latigan o las apalean o abofetean. Ponga a una mora joven y guapa lejos del control de Mojamé y de la familia y en un país rico, y verá.
> 
> .


----------



## Manoliko (12 May 2017)

El Juglar dijo:


> Lejos de defender el nordicismo, es algo a tener en cuenta como un pueblo describe a sus propios dioses y si no tenemos encuenta los poemas o los textos mitológicos no entendemos su visión sobre ellos, los hombres hacen a los dioses a su imagen y semejanza y lo que consideran superior (vease las imagenes de cristo y la virgen muchos rubios )
> Por otra parte tampoco creo que sea difícil creer o pensar que hace 2000 o 3000 años prodria existir rubismo entre pueblos del mediterráneo y que fueran muy diferentes de los de ahora.




Ya se ha explicado, canon estético; hombres morenos de pelo oscuro, mujeres y febos piel blanca y cabello rubios. Zeus era moreno en la antigüedad y Jusucristo era moreno en la Edad Media. Pero oye, algunos dioses son descritos como rubios ¿Y?


----------



## Gothaus (12 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Estoy haciendo una comparativa de españolas e italianas de hoy con europeas de hoy, no españolas e italianas de hoy con sus madres y abuelas.
> 
> Y testifico, son ya más que suficientes años de experiencia para confirmar lo que digo. Y añado, hoy al contrario que hace años me alegro de que esto sea así.
> 
> Por cierto, también es cosa que cambia en España por zonas, pero bueno, hablo de un promedio.



Tenemos diferentes experiencias y amigos, entonces.

Pero vamos, que no me bajo del burro de mi percepción general: duras con los moscones y con quien nos les gusta; complacientes con alfas y extranjeros exóticos. El 20% de tíos se folla al 80% de tías. Hipérgamas. Ninguna virgen al matrimonio, especialmente si están buenas, o sin haberse follado previamente a otros distintos a su legítimo. Y esto me vale, en mayor o menor grado, para todo tipo de europea o hembra viviendo en los países ricos de occidente.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 May 2017)

Si dices que lo has constatado tú mismo durante años, pues será cosa de diferentes experiencias (y ojo, que siempre llama mucho más la atención la minoría que se sale de la norma que la mayoría "normal"). Porque el clásico del cazador pero en plan aventuras erasmianas no es más merecedor de credibilidad.

Ah, por cierto, una curiosidad personal es que de entre las mejores españolas hay mucha más virgen de lo que parecería por signos externos. Antes de recapacitar sobre estas cosas, cuando llevaba un rollo más machetero, indulté a un par de españolas justo por esa razón y... el tonteo lo dejé por cuestión de principio para las extranjeras. Desvirgar a una mujer, más si es española es cosa muy seria. Y el intento de banalización de esta cuestión es un error. 



Gothaus dijo:


> Tenemos diferentes experiencias y amigos, entonces.
> 
> Pero vamos, que no me bajo del burro de mi percepción general: duras con los moscones y con quien nos les gusta; complacientes con alfas y extranjeros exóticos. El 20% de tíos se folla al 80% de tías. Hipérgamas. Ninguna virgen al matrimonio, especialmente si están buenas, o sin haberse follado previamente a otros distintos a su legítimo. Y esto me vale, en mayor o menor grado, para todo tipo de europea o hembra viviendo en los países ricos de occidente.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 May 2017)

El ditrich está como una p... regadera, jajaja.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 May 2017)

no llores, marlén... 



Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> SUDACAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> Yo también sé insultar....mira que fácil....


----------



## Bernaldo (12 May 2017)

Los supremacistas nórdicos son absurdos e incongruentes en su puritanismo rasiá.

Si lo fueran, estarían encantados de que en sus países haya "marrones" que tinten la descendencia de los nórdicos de baja calidad.

Hasta en eso son tarados y faltos de inteligencia dominadora...


----------



## Rob1984 (12 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Chavales, este hilo es pa reirse del Neandertal paguitero. Hoy otros dos vídeos (se está profesionalizando), ahora le ha dado por insultar a los cristianos, parece un progre ya. Se cree un mesías del resurgimiento de las tradiciones europeas, pero analicemos los hechos:
> 
> -Ni una crítica al islam ni a la inmigración masiva. Todo son insultos a los cristianos y a los europeos del Sur.



Varg siempre ha sido bastante critico con la inmigración masiva, no me voy a poner a buscar ahora videos de su canal o articulos en su web porque tiene mil, pero te aseguro que ha dado bastante palos a la inmigración masiva.

En el tema islam, deduzco que todavía no lo sabes, pero hace unos años Varg tuvo la "genial" idea de salirse de la corriente de pensamiento común y un buen dia se puso a hacer unas declaraciones muy duras sobre el islam y el judaismo, y tachó a estos últimos de "pedófilos, asesinos, cobardes, malditos y traicioneros" Resultado: a los pocos dias, visita de la policia militar francesa, le destrozaron la puerta, el mobiliario de su casa y se lo llevaron arrestado a él y a su mujer por "incitación al odio" (ejem) y según el, sus hijos estuvieron durante una temporada durmiendo con pesadillas porque presenciaron todo el follón.... desde entonces el reconoce publicamente que se niega categoricamente a hablar del islam y ya no digamos sobre el judaismo, porque no quiere dar una excusa al gobierno francés para que le quite la custodia de sus hijos por decir las verdades del barquero...

BREAKING: Varg Vikernes Arrested in France for Being "Likely to Prepare a Large-Scale Act of Terrorism.



Manoliko dijo:


> -Mucho rollo survivalista, anti-tecnología, vivir una vida simple. Pero vive de youtube y de las paquitas del gobierno francés.



Hombre teniendo granja, conocimientos survivalistas, cobrando royalties por los discos de Burzum, por su juego de rol, y por sus libros, me parece un tanto atrevido decir que vive de paguitas 




Manoliko dijo:


> -Supuestamente condena el genocidio blanco pero predica la inacción y la indolencia (los europeos no deben hacer nada más que dejarse invadir. No hay que buscar soluciones políticas (no ya democráticas, sino tampoco de ninguna otra índole) sólo hay que esperar a que llegue la siguiente glaciación que limpiará Europa de marrones.



No exactamente, lo que dice es que el progresismo y la degeneración de Europa no se va a solucionar via politica o con las armas del sistema, sino a las malas: mediante el colapso y la caida de la civilización occidental....



Manoliko dijo:


> -Va de macho alfa pero es un victimista de mierda, igual que los progres. No hace más que llorar por que los cristianos conquistaron a los paganos y los romanos a los galos.



Cualquiera que tenga tres digitos de CI y un mínimo de honestidad intelectual, sabe que el único merito del cristianismo fué estar en el momento adecuado y lugar adecuado, para lugar aplicar toda una serie de métodos a cada cual más sucio y mezquino para dominar Europa. Yo soy pagano y la verdad es que incluso a mi su anticristianismo me llega a resultar cargante a veces, atacar hoy en dia al cristianismo es como atizar a un león herido de muerte, bastante tienen ya ellos con que no se les caigan las iglesias a cachos porque nadie va a misa...
El islam o el progresismo me preocupa ahora bastante más que lo que los capullos integristas de los cristianos primitivos le hicieran a la cultura, arte y desarrollo cientifico creado en la Antiguedad Clásica....

En cuanto a la chorrada que dice de Roma y los galos, no comments, ahora resulta que hay politeismos de primera y segunda categoria dentro de Europa :rolleye:


----------



## Bernaldo (13 May 2017)

Qué descojono, Arrekarallo tratando de encontrar en la zoología la razón de su escaso éxito entre/con las féminas ibéricas.

Teniendo en cuenta su especie de panteísmo en el que considera que hasta una piedra tendría su parte de espíritu... ´no se va a detener en huir de esa incapacidad buscando extranjeras según criterios zoológicos sino que podría acabar coleccionando piedras y picándosela entre dos cantos rodados. :XX:


----------



## PutinZOG (13 May 2017)

se le da mucha importancia a la depigmentacion, cuando los paises con la historia mas exitosa siempre han sido el resultado de una mezcla entre germanico-celto y mediterraneo (alemania, españa, uk, francia), los paises mas puros rubios como lituania, bielorrusia o finlandia no han tenido gran trascendencia

en mi opinion muy personal, la rama mas fea de la raza europoide es la baltica oriental, y son probablemente las personas mas rubias y palidas del continente, tiene un aura "malvada" o "demoniaca" podria decirlo, aunque he de admitir que sus feminas son muy atractivas y a la par que interesadas


----------



## Don Meliton (13 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> • En su "Argonáutica" , Apolonio de Rodasdescribe a Jasón y a todos los Argonautas como rubios. Los Argonautas eran una männerbund, una confederación de guerreros que aglutinó a los primeros héroes griegos, muchos de ellos hijos directos de dioses, que sentaron las bases de las leyendas y padrearon a los héroes posteriores, a menudo con mediación divina. Tomaban su nombre del Argos, la nave en la que viajaban y hacían sus desembarcos viking-style. Entre los argonautas se contaban, por ejemplo, Heracles (hijo de Zeus y el más famoso héroe griego, conocido por su fuerza sobrenatural), los mellizos Boréadas (Calais y Zetes, hijos de Boreas—el viento del norte), que eran capaces de volar, Filodectes, Peleo(el padre de Aquiles y hermano de Telamón), Telamón (el padre de Ajax y hermano de Peleo), Orfeo (considerado el mayor músico de todos los tiempos, e iniciador de la corriente religiosa órfica), Cástor y Pólux (los legendarios gemelos Dioscuros, fundadores de los linajes regios de Esparta, y hermanos de Helena, también adorados en Roma), Atalanta (la única mujer entre los argonautas, por ser la mejor atleta y cazadora de la Hélade, y la primera persona en herir al jabalí calidonio), Meleagro (quien dio muerte al jabalí calidonio), Teseo (un héroe prolífico que, entre otras cosas, mató al Minotauro en el laberinto del rey Minos y estableció la ley ateniense), Laertes (el padre de Ulises) y Eufemo (el timonel del Argos, capaz de ver el futuro y caminar sobre el agua).



Esto es directamente un BULACO en toda regla. 

En ningun momento de la argonautica se dice si los heroes son rubios o morenos. Y tu esta claro que no te has leido el libro, que lo has sacado de alguna pagina donde algun listo debio pensar "quien se va a leer el tocho este, les voy a decir que eran una mannerbund de rubios cabellos y no voy a decir que vikingos, pero que otra posibilidad queda que cojones, y si cuela, pues ha colado"

Del resto de las afirmaciones no puedo decir ni que si ni que no, pero conociendo la cultura del personaje y la fiabilidad de sus fuentes lo pondria en cuarentena.

---------- Post added 13-may-2017 at 10:09 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> Qué descojono, Arrekarallo tratando de encontrar en la zoología la razón de su escaso éxito entre/con las féminas ibéricas.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta su especie de panteísmo en el que considera que hasta una piedra tendría su parte de espíritu... ´no se va a detener en huir de esa incapacidad buscando extranjeras según criterios zoológicos sino que podría acabar coleccionando piedras y picándosela entre dos cantos rodados. :XX:



Es eso verdad?

Tambien habra desarrollado un sistema de linajes minerales?



> 'etiópidos' es en realidad una mezcla de cóngidos, arménidos y nórdico-blancos (o una antigua raza precursora de la nórdico-blanca).



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Cuentanos mas.


----------



## Renato (13 May 2017)

Odiseo también era rubio, pero Atenea lo convierte en moreno para que pareciera un mendigo.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 May 2017)

Cacho perro, sigues el mismo proceso mío:

- lees las locuras del tipo.
- le trabas en tres o cuatro cagadas que evidencian que el tipo se deja comer el tarro por sistema sin más filtro crítico de que le guste la magufada X.
- no te molestas ni en comprobar el resto de bobadas sin pies ni cabeza.

El chaval parece estar bastante mal. Aunque necesitaría más ayuda que burlas, reconozco que aún me cuesta emplear caridad cristiana y no partirme abiertamente el cuadro con sus ocurrencias... quizás porque aún tengo mis dudas de que no sea un CM cuyo trabajo consiste en desprestigiar a los identitarios, algo parecido a cangRenato.

Por cierto, carne de pescuezo, estaría muy bien que nos explicaras -no tiene por qué ser en este hilo- cómo evolucionaste a tus actuales planteamientos. Me parece claro que partíste de lugares comunes a estos personajes identitarios.


----------



## Don Meliton (13 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Falso.
> 
> 'Amor hacía refulgir desde la rubia cabeza del esónida su suave llama' (Argonáutica).
> 
> El 'esónida' (hijo de Esón) es Jasón, el jefe de los argonautas.



Rubia mis cojones, dorada.

Que llevaba llevaba Jason en la testa?







Si, un yelmo.

Y de que material era ese yelmo?

De oro.

Pasamos al siguiente pasaje donde se describa la rubia cabellera de los argonautas cuando quieras.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 May 2017)

A ver, tampoco hace falta humillarlo cada vez. 

Símplemente se trata de indicar varias ocasiones como esta donde manipula,o simplemente se deja cegar por su voluntad, y ya está.

Con varios casos se despacha al tipo como "no fiable" y ya está, no hay que gastar tiempo en cada ocurrencia suya.



carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Rubia mis cojones, dorada.
> 
> Que llevaba llevaba Jason en la testa?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob1984 (13 May 2017)

El Juglar dijo:


> Lejos de defender el nordicismo, es algo a tener en cuenta como un pueblo describe a sus propios dioses y si no tenemos encuenta los poemas o los textos mitológicos no entendemos su visión sobre ellos, los hombres hacen a los dioses a su imagen y semejanza y lo que consideran superior (vease las imagenes de cristo y la virgen muchos rubios )
> Por otra parte tampoco creo que sea difícil creer o pensar que hace 2000 o 3000 años prodria existir rubismo entre pueblos del mediterráneo y que fueran muy diferentes de los de ahora.



El nordicismo tendrá muchas carencias, pero si hay algo en lo que hay que darle la razón es que al margen de gustos personales de cada uno, visual y estéticamente los individuos nordificados (me da igual su color del pelo o ojos) son los más proporcionados físicamente y con ello me remito a mi post de páginas atrás.

No puede ser casualidad que tantas esculturas griegas tengan ese fenotipo, ¿porque? pues porque físicamente ninguna otra subraza europea posee la armonia, la esbeltez o la complexión atlética, (estos dos últimos factores eran importantísimos en una sociedad que promovia y daba tanta importancia al ejercicio fisico y al deporte y con dió lugar a la creación de los JJOO) de los individuos con aspecto nordico...

Además hay que tener en cuenta que para los griegos sus dioses no son sólo personificaciones de los fenómenos naturales, ni de un ideal de perfección humana, sino que además son lo Divino con rostro humano y creo que ellos dejan muy claro quienes eran su arqueotipo ideal.


----------



## El Juglar (13 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Ya se ha explicado, canon estético; hombres morenos de pelo oscuro, mujeres y febos piel blanca y cabello rubios. Zeus era moreno en la antigüedad y Jusucristo era moreno en la Edad Media. Pero oye, algunos dioses son descritos como rubios ¿Y?



Como que ¿y? Pues que las deidades son las representaciones de lo que ellos creían superior sobretodo las de la belleza y sexualidad eran rubios (Apolo, Afrodita) así que una de dos o eran como se veían ellos así mismos o tenían esos rasgos divinizados. Creo que si son cosas a tener en cuenta.

En lo del canon pues no lo veo tan claro:
mosaico griegos cazando ciervo - Buscar con Google

Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de https://i2.wp.com/www.sopitas.com/site/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/alejandro-hefesti%C3%B3n.jpg


----------



## Gregor Strasser (13 May 2017)

¿Gothaus no es el subnormal que confunde los conceptos "nacionalidad", "cultura" y "raza"? Debatir con el paleto de Gothaus es como debatir sobre historia con Chusto. No perdáis el tiempo con Gothaus, ponedle en ignore al subnormal.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 May 2017)

Joé, si hasta Camarón el principe de lo itano es rubio... además de precursor de las teorías identitarias en España:



> La pureza no se puede perder nunca cuando uno la lleva dentro de verdad (Arrekarallo de la Isla)





[youtube]ukolCF_LBfY[/youtube]

Tenemos al Camarón trolleando en el jilo, nordeando a tope... :XX: Bueno, nórdico rojo con toques de conguito y mezcla de linajes arsénicos.









Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> No tienes ninguna credibilidad, has dicho en otro POST que la música de Vikernes sonaba como una lavadora estropeada y le has insultado PERSONALMENTE.
> 
> Que Jason eran rubio viene el "El mito del siglo XX".
> 
> La mayoría de los dioses y héroes son retratados con el pelo rubio y los ojos azules:


----------



## Gothaus (14 May 2017)

Gregor Strasser dijo:


> ¿Gothaus no es el subnormal que confunde los conceptos "nacionalidad", "cultura" y "raza"? Debatir con el paleto de Gothaus es como debatir sobre historia con Chusto. No perdáis el tiempo con Gothaus, ponedle en ignore al subnormal.



¿Que yo confundo qué, niño? A ver si se lava la boca antes de hablar de mí, que la tiene llena de mierda.


----------



## Manoliko (14 May 2017)

¿No os parece raro que nunca se describa a nadie con el pelo castaño en los textos clásicos? ¿No habéis pensado que llaman rubio a todo aquel que no tiene el pelo negro? ¿Que los griegos antiguos (igual que los griegos modernos) eran "rubios" en comparación con el resto naciones civilizadas de la época y que por tanto tomaban este rasgo como un signo de identidad?

Sabemos por los códices mexicas que los emisarios aztecas primeros en ver a los españoles nos describieron como rubios y de ojos azules. ¿También creeis que en el siglo XV los marineros españoles eran todos rubios?


No claro, para vosotros lo más lógico es tomar esto como una prueba de que los rubios son criaturas celestiales de origen divino. Es que aunque ciertamente los invasores dóricos y demás tribus indoeuropeas fuesen más rubios que los antiguos minóicos, no prueba que los dóricos fuesen esencialmente nórdicos ni mayoritariaente rubios. El fenotipo nórdico está vinculado al haplogrupo I escandinavo, los indoeuropeos eran R y además antes de llegar a la hélade se habrían mezclado con otros pueblos balcánicos pre-indoeuropeos. La superioridad militar de los indoeuropeos no reside en su nordicidad, otros pueblos de Norte de Europa eran más rubios que ellos en aquella época.


----------



## Nandrolonio (15 May 2017)

Que la literatura incluya muchos personajes rubios con los ojos claros no quiere decir nada, aún hoy existe una abrumadora sobrerrepresentación de este perfil en todos los medios. De hecho para alguien que se quiera dedicar a la farándula si combina esto tiene un plus, algo así como ser zurdo en deportes de equipo.

Sucede muy en muchos países aunque con variantes. Por ejemplo el manga siempre son personajes con los ojos muy grandes y a menudo azules o verdes (nada más distinto de los japos). Aunque lo más grotesco son las telenovelas latinoamericanas, todo el elenco esbelto, de origen europeo, muchos rubios de ojos claros, creando unas expectativas que chocan con la realidad de panchitas bajitas, morenas y con el culo muy gordo (incluso clases altas).

Supongo que será porque nos parecían atractivos o por moda, aunque ahora tenemos algo parecido con el marronismo.


----------



## Don Meliton (15 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Se te ve el plumero carne.
> 
> Píndaro, 'Pítica' IV, 70-257:
> 
> ...





Tiene cojones que digas que se le ve a alguien el plumero cuando los supremacistas nordicos andais buscando referencias excepcionales, o directamente inventandolas, para probar GILIPOLLECES del tamanyo de una catedral.

Sin acritud.

O si no dime si no es de negricista putapenico lo de la pagina dedicada al pelo rubio en wikipedia, comparala con la dedicada al pelo moreno y comparamos.

Esta claro quienes son los acomplejaos en este caso.​


----------



## Bernaldo (15 May 2017)

A las meretrices las hacían tintarse de rubio para distinguirlas de la nobleza romana. Los cabellos rubios se identificaban como signo de origen plebeyo, de hecho hubo épocas donde se hacían ataques a personajes relevantes utilizando ese tópico como arma.





Nandrolonio dijo:


> Que la literatura incluya muchos personajes rubios con los ojos claros no quiere decir nada, aún hoy existe una abrumadora sobrerrepresentación de este perfil en todos los medios. De hecho para alguien que se quiera dedicar a la farándula si combina esto tiene un plus, algo así como ser zurdo en deportes de equipo.
> 
> Sucede muy en muchos países aunque con variantes. Por ejemplo el manga siempre son personajes con los ojos muy grandes y a menudo azules o verdes (nada más distinto de los japos). Aunque lo más grotesco son las telenovelas latinoamericanas, todo el elenco esbelto, de origen europeo, muchos rubios de ojos claros, creando unas expectativas que chocan con la realidad de panchitas bajitas, morenas y con el culo muy gordo (incluso clases altas).
> 
> Supongo que será porque nos parecían atractivos o por moda, aunque ahora tenemos algo parecido con el marronismo.


----------



## Nandrolonio (15 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> A las meretrices las hacían tintarse de rubio para distinguirlas de la nobleza romana. Los cabellos rubios se identificaban como signo de origen plebeyo, de hecho hubo épocas donde se hacían ataques a personajes relevantes utilizando ese tópico como arma.



Yo había leído con las primeras inclusiones de nobles germánicos en el imperio romano entre la nobleza autóctona (femenina) se puso de moda el rubio. Claro que cuando sucedió ya llevaba Roma en marcha varios siglos.


----------



## Gothaus (15 May 2017)

Conclusión; los nórdicos:

- No son la raza superior.

- No son los más guapos.

- No son los más inteligentes.

- No son los más fuertes.

- No son los más rubios. Bueno, sí. Eso sí.

Su dominio cultural y militar es relativamente muy reciente en términos históricos y no tiene nada que ver con su raza. Los delirios de grandeza les vienen precisamente porque se han convertido en la cultura dominante. Como les ha pasado a todas las culturas e imperios del pasado. Nada nuevo en este aspecto.


----------



## Manoliko (15 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> En esto ha quedado el nivel del jilo :XX:
> 
> 
> 
> :: :: ¿Pero quién ha dicho eso?





¿Qué me estás contando? Llevas todo el hilo tratando de demostrar la superioridad de "los nórdicos". Primero en cuanto a su capacidad para vivir en climas árticos con respecto a los esquimales, y ahora su superioridad "civilizadora" con respecto a los europeos del Sur. La idea política que subyace en esos estúpidos y absurdos intentos de demostrar que los dioses son rubios y la antigua oligarquía griega era rubia es alegar que los nórdicos son los creadores de la civilización europea y la raza "noble" que debe gobernar ¿O te crees que nos chupamos el dedo?

¿Y tú hablas del nivel del hilo? Si llevas todo el hilo intentando arrimar el ascua a tu sardina, alejándote de la temática inicial, y presentando una sucesión de hechos circunstanciales que para cualquier persona con un mínimo de sentido crítico no demuestran nada o en el mejor de los casos no son más que una "bonita" teoría-mito. Pero que tú pretendes que sean aceptados como prueba irrefutable de tus teorías, como si de una verdad revelada o dogma religioso se tratase.

---------- Post added 15-may-2017 at 11:40 ----------




Rob1984 dijo:


> Varg siempre ha sido bastante critico con la inmigración masiva, no me voy a poner a buscar ahora videos de su canal o articulos en su web porque tiene mil, pero te aseguro que ha dado bastante palos a la inmigración masiva.
> 
> En el tema islam, deduzco que todavía no lo sabes, pero hace unos años Varg tuvo la "genial" idea de salirse de la corriente de pensamiento común y un buen dia se puso a hacer unas declaraciones muy duras sobre el islam y el judaismo, y tachó a estos últimos de "pedófilos, asesinos, cobardes, malditos y traicioneros" Resultado: a los pocos dias, visita de la policia militar francesa, le destrozaron la puerta, el mobiliario de su casa y se lo llevaron arrestado a él y a su mujer por "incitación al odio" (ejem) y según el, sus hijos estuvieron durante una temporada durmiendo con pesadillas porque presenciaron todo el follón.... desde entonces el reconoce publicamente que se niega categoricamente a hablar del islam y ya no digamos sobre el judaismo, porque no quiere dar una excusa al gobierno francés para que le quite la custodia de sus hijos por decir las verdades del barquero...
> 
> ...




En 2013, cuando lo detuvieron, se hizo la víctima y pidió dinero a sus fans y seguidores. Dio su número de cuenta para que le ingresaran dinero. En uno de sus últimos vídeos pedía que compraran sus libros para "ayudarle". El curriculum de su mujer está en linkeding, luego tan bien no andará financieramente. ¿Tú crees que no va a recibir ninguna paga del gobierno francés teniendo 5 hijos? ¿Tú crees que de verdad trabaja en el campo? ¿Cuando? Si además de subir uno o dos vídeos todos los días los comentan y lee todos los comentarios, se pasa todo el día en internet, vive de eso. ¿Alguna vez ha subido un vídeo enseñando su huerta, sus cultivos y hablando de las tareas cotidianas del campo? Jamás, si lo más seguro es que no tenga ni puta idea.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 May 2017)

Acabo de mirar por curiosidad quién es el pavo este cuya opinión tanto os importa a los identitarios y... lo he comprendido todo.

"Músico" de "black metal", con eso queda dicho todo... incluso del pelaje de los "no nordicistas" de la discusión... a los que creo que les está bien empleado el bofetón de su, seguramente, otrora admirado "ordenador de ruidos" (lo de músico queda muy elevado para ese género). 

Así se espabila en la vida del papanatismo, el lamer servilmente tacones, la xenofilia y demás historias propias de imberbes sin madurar.

Menuda humillación...


----------



## Manoliko (15 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Acabo de mirar por curiosidad quién es el pavo este cuya opinión tanto os importa a los identitarios y... lo he comprendido todo.
> 
> "Músico" de "black metal", con eso queda dicho todo... incluso del pelaje de los "no nordicistas" de la discusión... a los que creo que les está bien empleado el bofetón de su, seguramente, otrora admirado "ordenador de ruidos" (lo de músico queda muy elevado para ese género).
> 
> ...



Yo nunca he admirado a este tío, a mi me dió por seguir sus vídeos hace un par de semanas para practicar inglés básicamente y por curiosidad.


----------



## Rob1984 (15 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Acabo de mirar por curiosidad quién es el pavo este cuya opinión tanto os importa a los identitarios y... lo he comprendido todo.
> 
> "Músico" de "black metal", con eso queda dicho todo... incluso del pelaje de los "no nordicistas" de la discusión... a los que creo que les está bien empleado el bofetón de su, seguramente, otrora admirado "ordenador de ruidos" (lo de músico queda muy elevado para ese género).
> 
> ...



Pues para ser un simple músico de black metal (además de escritor e ideólogo), bien que te pasas todo el dia metido en el foro pendiente de lo que se cuece en este hilo.....

Yo no comparto algunas cosas de la ideologia de Vikernes, ni tampoco me cae demasiado bien, pero es evidente que es un tipo inteligente y carismático y eso es tan importante o más que tener un buen discurso.

Te podrá gustar más o menos lo que dice, pero al menos el se lo curra en tratar de despertar a los europeos del NWO y en proponer soluciones, algo bien estará haciendo cuando su mensaje llega a tanta gente (según veo tiene cerca de 120000 subcriptores), cosa que un don nadie como tu que se dedica a vomitar fumadas hispanchistas en un foro de economia jamás llegaría ni en tres vidas.

Por cierto decir que el black metal es "ordenador de ruidos" demuestra que además de ser un troll de los malos, no tienes ni puta idea de la versatilidad de la variedad, y la riqueza musical que ofrece dicho género...


----------



## Gothaus (15 May 2017)

Vamos a ver. Su música es muy buena y original. Pero él, como persona, es un gilipollas. Una cosa no quita la otra. Y no hace falta admirar a una persona para que te guste su música. Me pasa con Frak como con Robert DeNiro: era un pedazo de actor, pero intelectualmente es un cero a la izquierda, además de ser un progremierda. Pero muchas de sus actuaciones han quedado para la historia.

Que te guste lo que produce una persona no tiene por qué ser sinónimo de chupapollismo. O, como decimos, lo cortés no quita lo valiente. Varg tiene dos cosas buenas: la música, que ya no produce, y la defensa de su raza y cultura, aunque está desviada.

Le podemos criticar su hipocresía, su ego, su orgullo, su parcialidad y su nordicismo supremacista; pero su producción artística hay que valorarla por sí misma, independientemente de su personalidad.

Yo me metí a su canal de YouTube precisamente por su música. Luego me fui encontrando con más y más mierda racista desviada y, al contrario que sus yes-men y chupapollas, yo lo he criticado porque tengo personalidad y pensamiento independiente. Y esto le jode porque tiene un ego que no le cabe por las puertas.

Así que es perfectamente compatible decirle a un tío que su música es muy buena e inspiradora, pero que él es un gilipollas.

---------- Post added 15-may-2017 at 10:34 ----------




Rob1984 dijo:


> Pues para ser un simple músico de black metal (además de escritor e ideólogo), bien que te pasas todo el dia metido en el foro pendiente de lo que se cuece en este hilo.....
> 
> Yo no comparto algunas cosas de la ideologia de Vikernes, ni tampoco me cae demasiado bien, pero es evidente que es un tipo inteligente y carismático y eso es tan importante o más que tener un buen discurso.
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo, lo que está haciendo Frak es más dividir y enfrentar a los europeos que unirlos y concienciarlos.


----------



## Rob1984 (15 May 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> Vamos a ver. Su música es muy buena y original. Pero él, como persona, es un gilipollas. Una cosa no quita la otra. Y no hace falta admirar a una persona para que te guste su música. Me pasa con Frak como con Robert DeNiro: era un pedazo de actor, pero intelectualmente es un cero a la izquierda, además de ser un progremierda. Pero muchas de sus actuaciones han quedado para la historia.
> 
> Que te guste lo que produce una persona no tiene por qué ser sinónimo de chupapollismo. O, como decimos, lo cortés no quita lo valiente. Varg tiene dos cosas buenas: la música, que ya no produce, y la defensa de su raza y cultura, aunque está desviada.
> 
> ...



A mi tambien me gusta su música, pero desde siempre me ha parecido un cretino y un prepotente, la confirmación llegó cuando vi el documental Satan Rides The Media, desde entonces le cogi bastante asquete como persona, no tienes más que ver lo que opina el mucha de la escena noruega de él, pero eso no quita que algunos de sus videos sobre geopolitica, paganismo o survivalismo merezcan la pena, yo no soy precisamente un fanboy de él, pero a mi entender me parece más logico quedarme con lo bueno de este tipo puede ofrecer y desechar el resto.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 May 2017)

Sí, veamos... "black metal". Al final nos encontramos la misma bazofia satanista imbricada en todos estos temas, que es la que inspira el paganismo, vinculado a su vez con supremacismos raciales.

Lo de considerar o no música a eso, sí que entra en el terreno de lo opinable, lo que no lo entra es el querer separar calidad de ruído con lo que ese ruído pretende condicionar.

Y quien habla de esoo puede hablar perfectamente de otros géneros musicales, cada uno en su especialidad, aunque es algo evidente que hay una relación entre violencia intelectual/filosófica con violencia musical.



Gothaus dijo:


> Vamos a ver. Su música es muy buena y original. Pero él, como persona, es un gilipollas. Una cosa no quita la otra. Y no hace falta admirar a una persona para que te guste su música. Me pasa con Frak como con Robert DeNiro: era un pedazo de actor, pero intelectualmente es un cero a la izquierda, además de ser un progremierda. Pero muchas de sus actuaciones han quedado para la historia.
> 
> Que te guste lo que produce una persona no tiene por qué ser sinónimo de chupapollismo. O, como decimos, lo cortés no quita lo valiente. Varg tiene dos cosas buenas: la música, que ya no produce, y la defensa de su raza y cultura, aunque está desviada.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob1984 (15 May 2017)

No os enterais gente, a Bernalda lo que le va es la laca y el pelo cardado de Stryper...

STRYPER - In God We Trust (HQ Music Video) - YouTube


----------



## Bernaldo (15 May 2017)

Acabo de mirar más sobre este tipo... Me cago en la puta que le parió, pone que puso como portada de un disco la foto de iglesias quemadas por hijosdelagranperra de estos black metal pagano satanistas. Hablan de más de cincuenta iglesias quemadas, miles de tumbas profanadas, etc...

No me jodáis, pero qué clase de personas y músicas seguís...

Me queda ya claro el palo del que venís buena parte de toda esta turba.


----------



## BGA (15 May 2017)

Esto es una campaña de inteligencia. Ya no tengo ninguna duda. 

ME viene a la memoria un suceso que leí y que he contado en otra ocasión:

En una charla entre el presidente (o alto cargo de USA) y otro hispanoamerícano, el useño le pregunta las razones por las que los norteamiricanos no acababan de caer bien a los hispanos, a lo que el hispano responde que tal vez era por la religión protestante. Pensando que no había sido su opinión de ningún valor, el useño le responde: no crea, me ha dado usted un argumento de mucho peso... 

Acto seguido, se inicia la campaña de "evangelización" de la católica hispanoamérica...

La cuestión central, pero que se obvia cuando se carece de un mínimo conocimiento teológico, gravita en la pugna entre dos ideas capaces de crear mundos distintos: la Predeterminación y el Libre Albedrío.

La Predeterminación consiste en aceptar que por designio Divino o biológico, el ser humano debe limitarse a un guión ya escrito sobre el que carece de ningún control y en el que la voluntad por transcender a su suerte, puede ser entendida incluso como una herejía. 

El nacionalismo racial y religioso no puede llevar a la humanidad sino a la guerra permanente. Si la guerra atómica generalizada no es una opción mientras al resto de pueblos no se les deja otra salida que combatir por su supervivencia, hagan sus cuentas y piensen a quién favorece todo este tipo "teorías"...

La superioridad moral (por imperfecta que sea) le pertenece al Sur. El Norte no tiene más moral que el pragmatismo envuelto en una máscara tan frágil como sea el más tonto de sus intereses.


----------



## Rob1984 (15 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Acabo de mirar más sobre este tipo... Me cago en la puta que le parió, pone que puso como portada de un disco la foto de iglesias quemadas por hijosdelagranperra de estos black metal pagano satanistas. Hablan de más de cincuenta iglesias quemadas, miles de tumbas profanadas, etc...
> 
> No me jodáis, pero qué clase de personas y músicas seguís...
> 
> Me queda ya claro el palo del que venís buena parte de toda esta turba.



Tiene gracia, ese mismo argumento lo podría esgrimir un egipcio, un romano, un sirio o un hispano politeísta del siglo IV, ante la profanación y destrucción de sus templos y la consiguiente masacre de sus creyentes por tus queridos hermanos espirituales.

Esa es la ley embudo cristiana, el único daño que cuenta es el que me hacen a mi, yo en cambio puedo joderle la vida a los demás que no crean en la Biblia porque asi esta escrito en la palabra de Dios.

Pero tranquilo, que no pasa nada, cierra los ojos y cuenta hasta tres, eso solo era una pequeña dosis de karma, pero no te relajes, aquello no es más que un aperitivo de lo que os espera cuando los muslims se hagan con el control de Europa.


----------



## BGA (15 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Deberías alegrarte, la Iglesia de Noruega es una denominación luterana-protestante-hereje tercios Blas de Lezo espada de Roma, Valg hizo lo que hubieran hecho los tercios según tú (en vista de que los tercios incluso quemaban iglesias católicas, véase el Saco de Roma).
> 
> 
> A otro jilo con chorradas religiosas sudacoides.
> ...



¿Qué pasa, ahora se va a convertir en el censor oficial de foro?. ¿Está queriendo decir que el número hace la calidad?.

Pues mire, 21 minolles de visitas...

Reggaeton Mix 2017 Vol. 15 | Las Canciones Más Nuevas Y Mejores de 2017 - Lo Más Escuchado - YouTube


----------



## Rob1984 (15 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> El nacionalismo racial y *religioso *no puede llevar a la humanidad sino a la guerra permanente. Si la guerra atómica generalizada no es una opción mientras al resto de pueblos no se les deja otra salida que combatir por su supervivencia, hagan sus cuentas y piensen a quién favorece todo este tipo "teorías"...



Te doy la razón, y es por eso por lo que me alegro de que tanto tu, como Bernalda y demás hispanchistas no seais Jefes del Estado, porque leyendoos como poneis a los cristianos no catolicos, ya me queda claro que la Guerra de los Treinta Años sería un juego de niños ante lo que vosotros serias capaces de hacer para convertir a España otra vez en el brazo armado de Roma.



BGA dijo:


> La superioridad moral (por imperfecta que sea) le pertenece al Sur. El Norte no tiene más moral que el pragmatismo envuelto en una máscara tan frágil como sea el más tonto de sus intereses.



Que si hombre, que ya sabemos que los catolicos sois los buenos de la peli, a los que todo el mundo tiene que besar las huellas que dejais a vuestro paso, ¿has pensado en hacerte progre? creo que tendrías un gran futuro, total sois igual de pesados que ellos con esa superoridad moral que tanto usais para alimentar vuestro ego :XX:


----------



## BGA (15 May 2017)

Mire dónde está la base de su pretendida superioridad, esa del libre comerció, de la libre empresa y del hombre que se hizo a sí mismo sin la molesta arbitrariedad de la moral:



> ” A las 2, a las 3, a las 4 de la mañana, se sacan a la fuerza de sus sucias camas a niños de 9 a 10 años, y se les obliga a trabajar para ganarse un mísero sustento hasta las 10, las 11 y las 12 de la noche, mientras su musculatura desaparece, su figura se va haciendo más y más raquítica […]. El sistema, tal como lo ha descrito el reverendo Montagu Valpy, es un sistema de esclavitud desenfrenada en todos los sentidos, en el social, en el físico, en el moral y en el intelectual […]. ¿Qué pensar de una ciudad en la que se celebra una asamblea pública para pedir que la jornada de trabajo de los hombres se reduzca a ¡18 horas al día! […]?”
> 
> 
> Extracto del “Daily Telegraph de Londres”, del 17 de enero de 1860, citado por Marx en El capital.
> ...



Pero esta imagen es sin duda la que mejor refleja la "moral sajona":







---------- Post added 15-may-2017 at 13:27 ----------




Rob1984 dijo:


> Te doy la razón, y es por eso por lo que me alegro de que tanto tu, como Bernalda y demás hispanchistas no seais Jefes del Estado, porque leyendoos como poneis a los cristianos no catolicos, ya me queda claro que la Guerra de los Treinta Años sería un juego de niños ante lo que vosotros serias capaces de hacer para convertir a España otra vez en el brazo armado de Roma.



¿Dónde ha leído usted que acosemos a los protestantes como no sea en respuesta a su acoso?. Dese un vistazo por la red y mire quién ataca a quién. No engañan a nadie.




> Que si hombre, que ya sabemos que los catolicos sois los buenos de la peli, a los que todo el mundo tiene que besar las huellas que dejais a vuestro paso, ¿has pensado en hacerte progre? creo que tendrías un gran futuro, total sois igual de pesados que ellos con esa superoridad moral que tanto usais para alimentar vuestro ego



No es el ego. No me atrevería a decir que mi moral sea superior a la suya. Afirmo solo que los principios morales para unos son un obstáculo en el camino hacia el éxito y para otros son asuntos que competen exclusivamente al fuero interno de las personas. ¿Lo ve más claro o necesita un croquis?


----------



## Rob1984 (15 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> Mire dónde está la base de su pretendida superioridad, esa del libre comerció, de la libre empresa y del hombre que se hizo a sí mismo sin la molesta arbitrariedad de la moral:
> 
> ” A las 2, a las 3, a las 4 de la mañana, se sacan a la fuerza de sus sucias camas a niños de 9 a 10 años, y se les obliga a trabajar para ganarse un mísero sustento hasta las 10, las 11 y las 12 de la noche, mientras su musculatura desaparece, su figura se va haciendo más y más raquítica […]. El sistema, tal como lo ha descrito el reverendo Montagu Valpy, es un sistema de esclavitud desenfrenada en todos los sentidos, en el social, en el físico, en el moral y en el intelectual […]. ¿Qué pensar de una ciudad en la que se celebra una asamblea pública para pedir que la jornada de trabajo de los hombres se reduzca a ¡18 horas al día! […]?”



En España hasta 1873, no se aprobó la primera ley reguladora del trabajo infantil. ¿Adivinas como se trataba antes a los niños? Te daré una pista: en la primera fábrica de la Revolución Industrial que tuvo España, la de Bonaplata trabajaban más de 50.000 niños y niñas con salarios papérrimos y algunos incluso ni siquiera veian un duro, a otros hasta los mandaban a trabajar en minas en condiciones de lo más insalubre.

No se que se edad tendrás, ni en que ambiente te has criado, pero mis padres, los padres de mis padres y sus padres a su vez, a los con 8 años ya dejaban de ir a la escuela para tener que levantarse a las 7 de la mañana a trillar el trigo, para después por la tarde cuidar del ganado y a veces no volvian a casa hasta casi bien entrada la noche... Y no te estoy hablando del siglo XIX, esto pasaba en muchos pueblos empobrecidos de la España rural hace escasos 50 años.
Claro que supongo que de eso tampoco habrás oido historias como estas... como si los paises anglosajones fueran los únicos que trataran a los niños como mano de obra semiesclavizada. :rolleye:



BGA dijo:


> “Las ruidosas y vistosas calles de las grandes urbes se hallan muy cerca de los tugurios en que vive la clase obrera. Estos tugurios se parecen mucho en todas las ciudades de Inglaterra. Son los edificios más repugnantes, en los peores lugares de la ciudad. Por lo general, en ellos, las calles están sin pavimentar, sucias, llenas de hoyos y cubiertas de basura. La construcción irregular y desordenada impide la ventilación y, como allí vive mucha gente en un espacio reducido, el aire se mantiene viciado incluso en el mejor tiempo.”



¿Te das cuenta que me estas vendiendo a una Inglaterra tercermundista cuando en aquella época era el pais considerado como el mayor foco de la civilización europea?

Ahora llego yo y te digo que si Londres era el Peru en cuanto a higiene y salubridad, España directamente era la Haití del siglo XIX, con una asistencia sanitaria privada, osea que sino tenias cash sano ya sabías lo que te tocaba, y que a mediados de siglo XIX la esperanza de vida era de solo 29 años, una de las más bajas de Europa con diferencia, peste, cólera, tifus, paludismo, difteria, sarampión, fiebre amarilla, etc etc campando a sus anchas, en una sociedad mayoritariamente rural, por falta de higiene, con problemas de suministro de alimentación, ropa, vivienda, y pésima salubridad pública, y todo debido a la falta de innovación y progreso en investigación médica.

¡¡Esos pérfidos ingleses anticatólicos que nos envian sus enfermedades desde ultramar!!



BGA dijo:


> ¿Dónde ha leído usted que acosemos a los protestantes como no sea en respuesta a su acoso?. Dese un vistazo por la red y mire quién ataca a quién. No engañan a nadie.



Veo que no has pillado lo jocoso de mi comentario...



BGA dijo:


> No es el ego. No me atrevería a decir que mi moral sea superior a la suya. Afirmo solo que los principios morales para unos son un obstáculo en el camino hacia el éxito y para otros son asuntos que competen exclusivamente al fuero interno de las personas. ¿Lo ve más claro o necesita un croquis?



Vale ¿y? menuda lección de vida oiga, ahora me entero que en este mundo cada uno de nosotros defiende lo suyo y barre para su casa y que esos intereses chocan en función de sus principios morales....


----------



## BGA (15 May 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> En España hasta 1873, no se aprobó la primera ley reguladora del trabajo infantil. ¿Adivinas como se trataba antes a los niños? Te daré una pista: en la primera fábrica de la Revolución Industrial que tuvo España, la de Bonaplata trabajaban más de 50.000 niños y niñas con salarios papérrimos y algunos incluso ni siquiera veian un duro, a otros hasta los mandaban a trabajar en minas en condiciones de lo más insalubre.



Me doy cuenta que la moral "emprendedora" que luego tuvieron que copiar todos a condición de no quedarse estancados, no es católica. Su autoría -exitosa por su penetración en todo el mundo- no lo es. ¿Acaso sí?. Las fotos de fabelas de Arrekarayo son el resultado de la implantación de ese modelo, no la consecuencia intrínseca del "pobrismo" que tanto cacareáis para dar por bueno ese modelo...



> No se que se edad tendrás, ni en que ambiente te has criado, pero mis padres, los padres de mis padres y sus padres a su vez, a los con 8 años ya dejaban de ir a la escuela para tener que levantarse a las 7 de la mañana a trillar el campo, para después por la tarde cuidar del ganado y a veces no volvian a casa hasta casi bien entrada la noche... Y no te estoy hablando del siglo XIX, esto pasaba en muchos pueblos empobrecidos de la España rural hace escasos 50 años.
> Claro que supongo que de eso tampoco habrás oido historias como estas... como si los paises anglosajones fueran los únicos que trataran a los niños como mano de obra semiesclavizada. :rolleye:



¿Me va a comparar la labor de un niño trabajando en los quehaceres de su familia con la situación de la revolución industrial?



> ¿Te das cuenta que me estas vendiendo a una Londres tercermundista cuando en aquella época era la ciudad considerada como el mayor foco de la civilización europea?



Solo con acudir a Dikens es suficiente. Manchester no es Londres.



> Ahora llego yo y te digo que si Londres era el Peru en cuanto a higiene y salubridad, España directamente era la Haití del siglo XIX, con una asistencia sanitaria privada, osea que sino tenias cash sano ya sabías lo que te tocaba, y que a mediados de siglo XIX era de solo 29 años, una de las más bajas de Europa con diferencia, peste, cólera, tifus, paludismo, difteria, sarampión, fiebre amarilla, etc etc campando a sus anchas, en una sociedad mayoritariamente rural, por falta de higiene, con problemas de suministro de alimentación, ropa, vivienda, y pésima salubridad pública, debido a la falta de innovación y progreso en investigación médica.



Y ahora le digo que yo que las instituciones sanitarias tradicionales en España era católicas y regidas por la iglesia. Uno de los primeros hospitales lo fundó el "codicioso" Cortés en Nueva España. El modelo estatal es muy posterior. También que la primera campaña mundial de vacunación es anterior a la revolución industrial y es obra de españoles.




> ¡¡Esos pérfidos ingleses anticatólicos que nos envian sus enfermedades desde ultramar!!



Desde luego no repararon en ese tipo de cuestiones morales. ¿Acaso lo niega?



> Veo que no has pillado lo jocoso de mi comentario...



¿Jocoso? ¿Cuálo?





> Vale ¿y? menuda lección de vida oiga, ahora me entero que en este mundo cada uno de nosotros defiende lo suyo y barre para su casa....



Fin de hilo. Todo lo demás a partir de esa frase no es más que un cuento. De un pirata no cabe esperar nada más, usted lo ha dicho.


----------



## Rob1984 (15 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> ¿Me va a comparar la labor de un niño trabajando en los quehaceres de su familia con la situación de la revolución industrial?



Lo mismito oye :rolleye: como se nota que no has trabajado en el medio rural de la posguerra, y más con los medios tan precarios que habia antes, me gustaria verte trabajando 13-15 horas en el campo con 10 años y parando solo para comer como hacian mi padres...



BGA dijo:


> Y ahora le digo que yo que las instituciones sanitarias tradicionales en España era católicas y regidas por la iglesia. Uno de los primeros hospitales lo fundó el "codicioso" Cortés en Nueva España. El modelo estatal es muy posterior. También que la primera campaña mundial de vacunación es anterior a la revolución industrial y es obra de españoles.



Y los pérfidos britanicos anticatólicos crearon el WC, la red del ancantarillado moderno y la antisepsia en cirugía, como si cuidado por los demás fuera patrimonio exclusivo de la Iglesia, y como si los ingleses por muy sádicos explotadores de chinos y niños que fueran no estuvieran interesados en mejorar ellos mismos sus condiciones de vida, estas comparaciones sobre quien la tiene más larga es de lo más absurdo....



BGA dijo:


> Desde luego no repararon en ese tipo de cuestiones morales. ¿Acaso lo niega?



No lo niego, como tu tampoco puedes negar que toda esa explotación laboral tan salvaje era algo extensible a toda Europa occidental, incluida España.


----------



## Don Meliton (15 May 2017)

El black metal es musica negroide 

Dicho por el propio Varg, yo ni quito ni pongo



> Anyway, what matters is what they are today, not what they were. Right? (I agree! You shouldn`t be judged after your past. It is as you say. It is what they are today that matters. – ED!) Besides, listening to pop music isn`t any more "negroid" than listening to metal-music, so who cares if they do? After all, metal music, all rock `n roll, *has its roots in negro-music. *That is why I stopped playing metal-music in the first place.


----------



## Rob1984 (15 May 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> El black metal es musica negroide
> 
> Dicho por el propio Varg, yo ni quito ni pongo



Varg no tiene ni puta idea, el padre del sonido del black metal es Tomas Forsberg alias "Quorthon", ese con tal de tener una excusa para renegar del black metal, para fardear de lo europeo ario que es, se aferra a lo que sea.

Aqui una foto del africano que lo creó.


----------



## Manoliko (15 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Acomplejado es estar pendiente del canal de YouTube de un noruego que hace una música que ni me va ni me viene, y saltar como si tuviera guindillas en el ojete cada vez que ese noruego dice una chorrada, que es todos los días.
> 
> Os comportáis como sudacas.




Tampoco he dicho que no me guste el black metal, yo he dicho que nunca ha sido mi ídolo ni nada por el estilo, porque nunca he idolatrado a nadie ni lo haré jamás. A mi dejadme al margen de vuestras mierdas de peleas de paganos contra cristianos por que me dan la risa.

Últimamente me ha dado por ver sus vídeos porque necesitaba escuchar inglés y me decidí entrar en youtube a escuchar vídeos, no solo de él. Porque además me resultan interesantes (desde el punto de vista antropológico) los vídeos de temática pagana que tiene y por supuesto estoy de acuerdo en muchos de sus planteamientos políticos (y también me gustaba la ambientación con su música de fondo). Pero eso no quita para que si el tipo le da por decir subnormalidades y mentiras no vaya a criticarlo.


----------



## Don Meliton (15 May 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Varg no tiene ni puta idea, el padre del sonido del black metal es Tomas Forsberg alias "Quorthon"...
> 
> Aqui una foto del africano que lo creó.



Bastante mas influyentes en sonido y estetica fueron estos nordicos de pata NEGRA


----------



## Rob1984 (15 May 2017)

malkavian dijo:


> *El gran Quorthon, que en el Valhala descanse...
> Musicalmente Bathory juega en otra división.*
> 
> Bathory - Under The Runes (with lyrics) - YouTube



Y que dió a conocer una de pinturas más espectaculares basadas en la mitología nórdica, el Åsgårdsreien de Nicolai Arbo.







---------- Post added 15-may-2017 at 15:38 ----------




carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Bastante mas influyentes en sonido y estetica fueron estos nordicos de pata NEGRA



Si, pero el sonido digamos pulido y ya definitivo, fué obra de Quorthon...

Pero vamos que me la pela de donde venga, la buena música no entiende de razas


----------



## Don Meliton (15 May 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Y que dió a conocer una de pinturas más espectaculares basadas en la mitología nórdica, el Åsgårdsreien de Nicolai Arbo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sobre esto no vamos a discutir, under the sign of the black mark es uno de los 3 mejores discos de metal de la HISTORIA.


----------



## Manoliko (15 May 2017)

Añadir algunas cosas más.

-Dunkelheit suena como el culo (si ya, soy consciente de las condiciones en la que lo grabó, pero las cosas como son), no es lo mejor de Vikernes y menos aún del black metal. 

-Arrekarallo sigue enrocado en lo mismo, ahora le ha dado por los emperadores romanos. Me pregunto porque solo nombra a unos pocos emperadores de un determinado periodo y no todos, incluyendo a los de origen púnico. Pero entre los que nombra aun se puede cuestionar bastante su interpretación. Nombran a alguien con la barba roja y ya lo considera pelirrojo, pero eso no significa que el pelo de su cabeza fuese pelirrojo. ¿Usted sabe que el pelo de la barba es más claro que el de la cabeza? ¿Sabe qué porcentaje de hombres españoles e italianos tienen la barba rojiza o rubia? Además de lo que ya comenté que seguramente llaman rubio a todo el que no tiene el pelo negro.

¿Sabe usted que hay muchos aristócratas y reyes ingleses y alemanes que tienen y tuvieron el pelo oscuro y los ojos marrones y constitución física grácil y mediterránea? ¿Ello prueba que el Norte de Europa son naciones de paletos rubios gobernadas por la superior raza mediterránea? 

Federico V del Palatinado - Foto - Guillermo I el conquistador - MyHeritage

400 Bad Request

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-0zbiaY23...liam_I_%28%27The_Conqueror%27%29_from_NPG.jpg

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-PKF1B0YqecY/VdM-kmFwVNI/AAAAAAAAG68/QgDsKEOwMVA/s1600/louis-viicrmn_0.jpg

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-OmMIbvON...ise_16th_century_Musee_de_Conde_Chantilly.jpg

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-1CIa476R9Rs/VdRfRTLOzqI/AAAAAAAAG-M/ycOqYL5IhJw/s1600/Louis-XI.jpg

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-myaurq7O...entury_portrait_by_Louis-F%C3%A9lix_Amiel.jpg

http://www.biografiasyvidas.com/biografia/e/enrique_viii.htm

https://www.myheritage.es/photo-1000015_70407152_70407152/esteban-i-de-inglaterra

-La mayoría de dioses y retratos idealizados también son plasmados con el pelo rizado, porque era parte del ideal estético. Que no se enteren los negricistas que te la lían tomando esto como prueba del origen negroide de la aristocracia greco-romana y sus dioses.


----------



## Rob1984 (15 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Dunkelheit suena como el culo (si ya, soy consciente de las condiciones en la que lo grabó, pero las cosas como son), no es lo mejor de Vikernes y menos aún del black metal.



La mayoria de la comunidad black metalera te declararía hereje por decir eso 

No en serio, el 90% del potencial de Burzum esta en su atmosfera y sus riffs, una producción más limpia y cristalina se cargaría gran parte de su encanto...


----------



## Manoliko (15 May 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> La mayoria de la comunidad black metalera te declararía hereje por decir eso
> 
> No en serio, el 90% del potencial de Burzum esta en su atmosfera y sus riffs, una producción más limpia y cristalina se cargaría gran parte de su encanto...



Es ruido blanco, ni más ni menos, y el ruido blanco tiene un efecto relajante en el cerebro, de ahí el encanto de su atmósfera. Pero estoy seguro de que ese ruido blanco podría estar mucho más logrado. Seguro que podría ser más sutil y armónico.


----------



## BGA (15 May 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Lo mismito oye :rolleye: como se nota que no has trabajado en el medio rural de la posguerra, y más con los medios tan precarios que habia antes, me gustaria verte trabajando 13-15 horas en el campo con 10 años y parando solo para comer como hacian mi padres...



El medio rural de postguerra no tiene comparación con la Revolución Industrial. En el primer caso se luchaba por sobrevivir y en el segundo para hacer grandes las fortunas de unos pocos. Los horarios intensivos del campo debería saber que no se repetían cada día a lo largo de todo el año. Eran "estacionales". Las condiciones de la industria lo eran a pesar de las estaciones. ¿Comprende la diferencia verdad?



> Y los pérfidos britanicos anticatólicos crearon el WC, la red del ancantarillado moderno y la antisepsia en cirugía, como si cuidado por los demás fuera patrimonio exclusivo de la Iglesia, y como si los ingleses por muy sádicos explotadores de chinos y niños que fueran no estuvieran interesados en mejorar ellos mismos sus condiciones de vida, estas comparaciones sobre quien la tiene más larga es de lo más absurdo....



En absoluto. Todo tiene un principio y se desarrolla a lo largo del tiempo, tomando unos el legados de otros en un contínuo histórico del que España está "convenientemente" desaparecida. El sistema de cloacas es romano y por ponerle el añadido de "moderno" no les priva a ellos de ser sus inventores. Eso a menos que diga que como el Bidet es invento francés ellos son los inventores de la higiene personal...



> *Es accesorio de cuarto de baño muy común en algunos países europeos (especialmente Grecia, Italia, España y Portugal), americanos (especialmente Chile, Argentina, Paraguay y Uruguay; allí se encuentran en aproximadamente el 90% de las casas), de Oriente Medio y de algunas partes de Asia (particularmente en Japón) *




Vaya, no me lo esperaba...




> No lo niego, como tu tampoco puedes negar que toda esa explotación laboral tan salvaje era algo extensible a toda Europa occidental, incluida España.



Pues si. Es el precio de la modernidad que usan ustedes con desigual interés según el caso: para demostrar la superioridad del norte (obviando el precio que pagaron y seguiremos pagando de otras formas) y la inferioridad del sur poniendo especial fijación en la miseria urbana aledaña a las grandes urbes sudamericanas. De las africanas solo se acuerdan para acentuar su retraso "natural" pero nunca como el reflejo de un modo colonialista devastador de sus amigos anglos.

Pero bueno, aquí solo se hablaba de música...


----------



## Rob1984 (15 May 2017)

malkavian dijo:


> Tomhet es un buen ejemplo de esa atmósfera que dices, hace un par de otoños me lo puse en el mp3 mientras buscaba setas por el monte, la hostia.
> Burzum ~ Tomhet - YouTube



Eso me recuerda a una famosa frase suya: _Id a dar un paseo, un paseo en medio de una noche de invierno a un bosque solitario. Realmente el bosque te habla. _


----------



## Indignado (15 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> "Músico" de "black metal", con eso queda dicho todo...



El "black metal" es al "nordicismo" como el flamenco al españolismo ,pero a quien le guste pues de puta madre .


----------



## Manoliko (15 May 2017)

Tomhet, ya es otra cosa. A eso me refiero, no es necesario un ruido estridente de fondo que te daña el oído para lograr ese efecto "ruido-blanco/orgasmo cerebral".


----------



## Bernaldo (15 May 2017)

Digamos que la proporción black metal/flamenco viene a ser del mismo orden que nordicismo/hispanismo. Es decir, tendiendo a cero...



Indignado dijo:


> El "black metal" es al "nordicismo" como el flamenco al españolismo ,pero a quien le guste pues de puta madre .


----------



## Indignado (15 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Digamos que la proporción black metal/flamenco viene a ser del mismo orden que nordicismo/hispanismo. Es decir, tendiendo a cero...



A mi es que me importa más la calidad que la cantidad



Bernaldo dijo:


> Sí, veamos... "black metal". Al final nos encontramos la misma bazofia satanista imbricada en todos estos temas, que es la que inspira el paganismo, vinculado a su vez con supremacismos raciales.



Ni puta idea oyga aquí mezclando temas, te puede gustar el black metal y no ser "nordicista" o se puede ser "nordicista" y no gustarte esa música "satánica" .Después para rematar para intoxicar metemos el paganismo con el black metal y el satanismo ; la música 100% pagana no incita a ningún odio racial ni satanismos ni pollas ,simplemente habla de viejas tradiciones de Europa.

No hay nada más pagano que esto y la vez mas happy flower



Spoiler



FAUN - Walpurgisnacht (official video) - YouTube



Lo reconozco , me gusta :o


----------



## Bernaldo (15 May 2017)

Y qué tiene que ver tu mensaje con el mío? y el culo con las cuatro témporas?





Indignado dijo:


> A mi es que me importa más la calidad que la cantidad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gregor Strasser (17 May 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> ¿Que yo confundo qué, niño? A ver si se lava la boca antes de hablar de mí, que la tiene llena de mierda.



Tú eres el único gilipollas del foro que llama raza a las nacionalidades: "raza inglesa", "raza francesa" :: También llamas raza a las culturas: "raza eslava", "raza celta". Por eso digo que eres un subnormal y lo sigo diciendo. Gilipollas.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 May 2017)

A ver, tontolbote, son abreviaciones para significar "raza (predominante) de los ingleses". Raza vuelve a significar más bien "tipología", etc....

Pero es que hasta un nene de teta comprende que no se puede estar tol rato especificando... salvo que lo que quiera es salirse por peteneras en definiciones accesorias al tema que se trata.





Gregor Strasser dijo:


> Tú eres el único gilipollas del foro que llama raza a las nacionalidades: "raza inglesa", "raza francesa" :: También llamas raza a las culturas: "raza eslava", "raza celta". Por eso digo que eres un subnormal y lo sigo diciendo. Gilipollas.


----------



## Gothaus (17 May 2017)

Gregor Strasser dijo:


> Tú eres el único gilipollas del foro que llama raza a las nacionalidades: "raza inglesa", "raza francesa" :: También llamas raza a las culturas: "raza eslava", "raza celta". Por eso digo que eres un subnormal y lo sigo diciendo. Gilipollas.



Son subrazas de la raza blanca, tontolculo. Los celtas, los germanos y los eslavos tienen características físicas propias y diferenciadas.

Si no, ¿a raíz de qué vienen estas clasificaciones? Tome, imbécil, a ver si aprende algo:


----------



## Gregor Strasser (17 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> A ver, tontolbote, son abreviaciones para significar "raza (predominante) de los ingleses". Raza vuelve a significar más bien "tipología", etc....
> 
> Pero es que hasta un nene de teta comprende que no se puede estar tol rato especificando... salvo que lo que quiera es salirse por peteneras en definiciones accesorias al tema que se trata.



No existe una raza predominante en las naciones europeas, la única raza es la blanca. No existen los negros ingleses, ni los semitas ingleses, el inglés es blanco por naturaleza. Paleto.

---------- Post added 17-may-2017 at 17:12 ----------




Gothaus dijo:


> Son subrazas de la raza blanca, tontolculo. Los celtas, los germanos y los eslavos tienen características físicas propias y diferenciadas.
> 
> Si no, ¿a raíz de qué vienen estas clasificaciones? Tome, imbécil, a ver si aprende algo:



No existen las subrazas, ignorante subnormal. Las variaciones en los rasgos raciales de una misma raza se deben a variaciones en los componentes genéticos de influencias de distintas aportaciones raciales. Los alpinos por ejemplo, tienen aportes residuales mongoloides que se remontan al paleolítico y puedes ver alpinos en las 3 culturas europeas que has mencionado. Hay que ser paleto en pleno siglo XXI para creer que existen subrazas europeas. 

Los celtas, los germanos y los eslavos no tienen características propias porque son CULTURAS. Puedes encontrar pelirrojos gordos y paticortos en las 3 culturas. Hay irlandeses rubios y dolicocéfalos así como los hay en Rusia o en Italia. Eso lo sabe cualquiera que haya viajado, pero siendo tú un nini adolescente que no sabe ni por dónde sopla el viento no espero gran cosa de ti. 

Tu imagen tiene un siglo de antigüedad :: No dice que esas tipologías se relacionen con las culturas europeas paleto. Hacen referencia a *regiones europeas *donde *predominan o predominaban* originalmente.

Por ejemplo los Gallegos son celtas pero poco se parecen físicamente a los irlandeses que también son celtas. *Si tú los ves iguales demuéstralo*.

La cultura no define la tipología racial, paleto, subnormal e ignorante.


----------



## magnus (17 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> A ver, tontolbote, son abreviaciones para significar "raza (predominante) de los ingleses". Raza vuelve a significar más bien "tipología", etc....
> 
> Pero es que hasta un nene de teta comprende que no se puede estar tol rato especificando... salvo que lo que quiera es salirse por peteneras en definiciones accesorias al tema que se trata.



Sólo existe la raza blanca, las diferencias entre la raza blanca son residuos de otras razas: neandertal, mongoloide, dinárica, etc.

Hay ingleses de tipo Tronder (cromañones cuasi-puros), así como los hay de tipo alpino o incluso atlanto-mediterráneo.

¿O me vas a decir que Sean Connery es español?







Este otro es de tipo báltico, y no es letón:







Es tan celta como Sean Connery, ambos de tipo racial blanco distinto.

Así que comed vuestro owned y dejad de hacer más el ridículo en el foro.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 May 2017)

Por si no fuera poco con el estrasser ahora tenemos un tal magnus que no parece enterarse de lo que leee...


----------



## Gothaus (17 May 2017)

Gregor Strasser dijo:


> No existe una raza predominante en las naciones europeas, la única raza es la blanca. No existen los negros ingleses, ni los semitas ingleses, el inglés es blanco por naturaleza. Paleto.
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-may-2017 at 17:12 ----------
> 
> ...



Cómo que no existen las subrazas dentro de las razas. Yo distingo perfectamente a un nórdico de un mediterráneo o de un eslavo.

Las razas humanas existen y dentro de esas razas hay subrazas. Y esto lo produce el aislamiento. Si me niega las subrazas, me tiene que negar las razas, como los progres.

Su mentalidad es progremierda porque usa sus mismos argumentos. Por eso es usted tan estúpido.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 May 2017)

Ya ves el nivel... ni al que asó la manteca se le ocurre.



Gothaus dijo:


> Cómo que no existen las subrazas dentro de las razas.


----------



## tartessiana (18 May 2017)

¿Subrazas europeas? menuda chorrada. Que alguien me defina taxonómicamente cada una de esas supuestas subrazas para descojonarme un rato.

¿Los eslavos son una subraza? Y yo que creía que eran una cultura europea como la celta, la germánica y la ugrofinesa. Venga ya, apaga y vámonos. Nivelazo hantropológico ejperto en etnología el tal Gothaus.


----------



## Manoliko (18 May 2017)

La raza blanca es solo una, pero existen variedades dentro de la raza blanca, y NO se deben al mestizaje con no blancos. NO, los alpinos no son una mezcla de nórdicos con mongoloides, y los mediterráneos no son nórdicos con aportes negroides (excepto los norteafricanos y algunos semitas que si tienen la suficiente sangre negra y védica para que se manifieste en su fenotipo). Todas las variedades de blancos descienden de un antepasado común protoblanco, el hombre de cromañón. Los mediterráneos y alpinos son una adaptación al neolítico (puede que los alpinos fuesen agricultores y los mediterráneos pastores), los nórdicos están a medio camino entre el cromañón y el mediterráneo a nivel esquelético y les característica de una pigmentación muy clara.

---------- Post added 18-may-2017 at 00:27 ----------




tartessiana dijo:


> ¿Subrazas europeas? menuda chorrada. Que alguien me defina taxonómicamente cada una de esas supuestas subrazas para descojonarme un rato.
> 
> ¿Los eslavos son una subraza? Y yo que creía que eran una cultura europea como la celta, la germánica y la ugrofinesa. Venga ya, apaga y vámonos. Nivelazo hantropológico ejperto en etnología el tal Gothaus.



Una cosa son las etnias y otras las subrazas, o como se les llama ahora fenotipos. Pero están taxonomicamente definidos desde hace siglo y medio casi. Sería cansino repetir ahora lo de mesocéfalos, braquicéfalos, leptorrinos, grado de pigmentación etc.


----------



## Gothaus (18 May 2017)

tartessiana dijo:


> ¿Subrazas europeas? menuda chorrada. Que alguien me defina taxonómicamente cada una de esas supuestas subrazas para descojonarme un rato.
> 
> ¿Los eslavos son una subraza? Y yo que creía que eran una cultura europea como la celta, la germánica y la ugrofinesa. Venga ya, apaga y vámonos. Nivelazo hantropológico ejperto en etnología el tal Gothaus.



¿Razas humanas? Menuda chorrada. Que alguien me defina taxonómicamente cada una de esas supuestas razas para descojonarme un rato.

¿Los bantúes son una raza? Y yo que creía que eran una cultura africana, como la etíope, la pigmea y la watusi. Venga ya, apaga y vámonos. Nivelazo antropológico experta en etnología, la tal tartessiana.


----------



## General Tito (18 May 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> No tengo ni pajera idea de lo que escribo en el foro



Usted está totalmente mal informado.

En Europa hay una sola raza, que en realidad las razas puras no existen, pero ese es otro tema. La raza de Europa es la blanca y esta ha producido en el continente 4 grandes culturas: la eslava, la germánica, la celta y la greco-romana. Hay algunas menores como la báltica, la vasca y la ugrofinesa. Esta última es en realidad una apropiación que hicieron blancos con el legado cultural de un grupo tártaro. Los húngaros y los finlandeses son de raza blanca que se apropiaron de culturas tártaras.

La raza blanca no se divide en subrazas, las subrazas no tienen validez biológica en ningún organismo. En todo caso serían subespecies y estas equivalen a las RAZAS, no a las ramificaciones de las mismas. La raza blanca tiene diversidad de fenotipos que han sido catalogados por distintos estudios a lo largo de los siglos XIX y XX como un intento científico en re-agrupar a los europoides en supuestas razas originales. Tremendo error, ya que la raza blanca es en realidad el resultado del mestizaje entre antiguas razas del paleolítico superior, la principal de este tronco europoide es el hombre de cromañón, también conocido como raza nórdica. Cualquier humano con base nórdica en más de un 70% es de raza blanca. Las clasificaciones raciales de los siglos pasados han intentado encontrar razas en los fenotipos de los europeos modernos, sin percatarse que todas esas variaciones fenotípicas eran en realidad rasgos influenciados por elementos residuales de otras razas humanas como los mongoloides, los arménidos/dináricos y cónguidos. También hay aportes de la especie Neanderthal. Los nórdicos con aportes residuales de mongoloides son los alpinos, báltidos y urálidos. Los nórdicos con aportes arménidos son mediterráneos. 

Las auténticas razas puras no poseen variaciones en sus fenotipos, son todos como si fuesen copias unos de otros. Esto es una regla biológica, se puede ver en cualquier especie animal. Que "extraño" que sólo en los humanos haya tanta variedad y ninguna raza sea realmente homogénea fenotípicamente. Eso es porque somos una mezcolanza de razas con diferentes proporciones, lo mismo ocurre con todas las "razas" modernas. Son conjuntos de mestizajes variados con troncos raciales particulares.

Las culturas europeas no respetan las variaciones fenotípicas. Veamos el caso de los eslavos, en Rusia por ejemplo hay al menos 5 tipos raciales distintos, todos blancos pero de diferentes fenotipos. En el norte occidental priman los nórdicos, en el norte centro y este priman los báltidos y los urálidos. En el sur priman los que tienen mucha armenización, tú los puedes llamar como quieras. Eso tan solo en Rusia. En países eslavos como Croacia el fenotipo dominante es muy distinto al ruso, tú no deberías confundir a un croata con un ruso. Por lo tanto no existe un fenotipo dominante en cada cultura europea.

Como ya te explicaron anteriormente, los gallegos e irlandeses son culturalmente iguales: son celtas. Pero fenotípicamente no se parecen en nada, son muy distintos. Como entenderás ahora, no existe una 
"subraza celta", es absurdo. En los germanos los hay quienes son morenos y con rostros típicamente mediterráneos, pero son germanos al fin y al cabo.

Repito, fenotípicamente hablando: los eslavos de Rusia no tienen nada que ver con los eslavos de Eslovenia o Croacia. Los celtas de Irlanda no tienen nada que ver con los celtas de Francia o Galicia. Los germánicos de Noruega no tienen nada que ver con los germánicos de Austria.

No existen fenotipos dominantes en ninguna cultura europea. La mitad de los alemanes son alpinos, que son redondos, colorados y no muy altos. Pero son tan germánicos como los Tronder platinados de dos metros de Noruega.

Este hombre puede ser germánico, pero también puede ser eslavo o celta.







Esta mujer es eslava, pero podría ser perfectamente germánica o incluso mediterránea.







Que sí, que he conocido a muchas personas de fenotipos nórdicos pero culturalmente mediterráneos, como el mismísimo "James Wallestein":







¿Te creerás que Himmler era grecolatino o eslavo?







Era germánico.

Así que para ya de hacerte pajas mentales con chorradas de cultura=raza y abre tu mente a la realidad, que es más compleja que tu binaria visión del mundo.

---------- Post added 18-may-2017 at 05:59 ----------

Más ejemplos:

Mujer eslava






Mujer eslava






Mujer eslava






Mujer eslava






Mujer eslava






Mujer eslava






Mujer eslava







Ahora bien si después de todo esto, sigues viendo a una supuesta misma "subraza eslava" en todas las mujeres de las fotografías, es que eres un subnormal profundo.


----------



## Gothaus (18 May 2017)

General Tito dijo:


> Las razas y las subrazas no existen; sólo existe la raza humana. Todos somos parte de la raza humana multicolor porque lo único que nos diferencia es el color de piel.



Progre detectado.


----------



## Don Meliton (18 May 2017)

Spoiler






General Tito dijo:


> Usted está totalmente mal informado.
> 
> En Europa hay una sola raza, que en realidad las razas puras no existen, pero ese es otro tema. La raza de Europa es la blanca y esta ha producido en el continente 4 grandes culturas: la eslava, la germánica, la celta y la greco-romana. Hay algunas menores como la báltica, la vasca y la ugrofinesa. Esta última es en realidad una apropiación que hicieron blancos con el legado cultural de un grupo tártaro. Los húngaros y los finlandeses son de raza blanca que se apropiaron de culturas tártaras.
> 
> ...







Tu español no eres. ¿De donde eres y a que vienes soltando esta basura a un foro español?


----------



## Manoliko (18 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Defíneme *MORFOLÓGICA Y TAXONÓMICAMENTE* 'raza blanca', por favor. Gracias.
> 
> Talla, color, forma craneal, rasgos característicos, también rasgos comportamentales innatos, etc.
> 
> ...





De nada (por la lección de antropología que te acabo de dar).


----------



## Gothaus (18 May 2017)

Zasca........


----------



## Manoliko (18 May 2017)

General Tito dijo:


> Usted está totalmente mal informado.
> 
> En Europa hay una sola raza, que en realidad las razas puras no existen, pero ese es otro tema. La raza de Europa es la blanca y esta ha producido en el continente 4 grandes culturas: la eslava, la germánica, la celta y la greco-romana. Hay algunas menores como la báltica, la vasca y la ugrofinesa. Esta última es en realidad una apropiación que hicieron blancos con el legado cultural de un grupo tártaro. Los húngaros y los finlandeses son de raza blanca que se apropiaron de culturas tártaras.
> 
> ...





Todos los blancos son descendientes relativamente puros del cromañón y las variedades en su fenotipo no se deben al mestizaje sino a la mayor o menor adaptación al modo de vida neolítico y al medio ambiente. 

No es cierto que en las razas (subespecies) animales todos los individuos sean copias exactas. Dentro de una misma subespecie existen variaciones en el color del cabello, corpulencia, estatura etc, y dentro de una misma subespecie existen variedades.

Utilizar el concepto de etnia para referirse a esas variedades no es lo más apropiado ya que se incluyen signos de identidad basados en la cultura (lengua, tradiciones etc) y en antropología física solo se debe tomar en cuenta las manifestaciones físicas/biológicas. Ahora bien, hoy día eso lo tenemos muy claro porque podemos ver a negros hablando inglés y viviendo en UK. Pero tradicionalmente la lengua y las tradiciones solían ir unidas a lo biológico, debido a que la cultura se heredaba del mismo modo que los genes. En las sociedades tradicionales la base de la sociedad era la familia, es más antiguamente el concepto de nación y de estado iba unido al de familia, clan, tribu. Y aunque la cultura y la genética son entidades distintas usted puede ver que en las sociedades tradicionales existe una tendencia a que los grupos étnicos comparten caracteristicas fenotípicas y genotípicas similares. 

Las diferencias que pueden haber entre un Austriaco y un Noruego, o entre un Serbio y un Polaco se deben a que unas etnias absorbieron a otras. Los Austriacos tienen antepasados celtas además de germanos y los serbios antepasados iliricos además de eslavos. Pero en su forma primigenia, en su región de origen antes de la expasión, los eslavos debieron ser todos muy parecido e igual los germanos y celtas. Por cierto, los gallegos hoy día no son culturalmente celtas, sino latinos. Aun así, todos los germanos y eslavos modernos comparten cierta tendencia fenotípica y genética.


----------



## Gregor Strasser (18 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Defíneme *MORFOLÓGICA Y TAXONÓMICAMENTE* 'raza blanca', por favor. Gracias.
> 
> Talla, color, forma craneal, rasgos característicos, también rasgos comportamentales innatos, etc.
> 
> ...



Gol del señor, ya se puede ir cerrando este hilo. Gothaus y sus lamepollas han sido derroidos.


----------



## Gregor Strasser (18 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Todos los blancos son descendientes relativamente puros del cromañón y las variedades en su fenotipo no se deben al mestizaje sino a la mayor o menor adaptación al modo de vida neolítico y al medio ambiente.



::

Falso, el medio ambiente y la alimentación no cambia tu fenotipo en tan escaso tiempo. Además:

1) Eso no explica la presencia de linajes mongoloides en los alpinos como los suizos. Esto está comprobado genéticamente, subnormal.

2) Que casualidad que los alpinos más puros parezcan mongoloides, ¿será que los asiáticos actuales fueron alguna vez de raza blanca pero que por comer sushi y vivir cerca de los pandas se hicieron mongoloides? :: Tu nivel es patético.

3) Comer sushi por 3 mil años y vivir en China no te cambiará la morfología, 
y no lo digo yo, te lo dirá cualquier biólogo o médico. Hustec de evolución mejor no hable que da pena.

4) Los "alpinos puros" son grandes portadores de genes mongoloides, son mestizos nórdicos-mongoloides. Los alpinos dejaron presencia en casi toda Europa incluyendo Noruega:







Podrían pasar por panchitos sin ningún problema. La raza blanca no existe, sólo existe un grupo racial europeo con un tronco nórdico común. Se podría decir que entre menos nórdico sea alguien, menos blanco será.

Este es un alpino muy "puro", como eran durante el neolítico y eran descritos por los pobladores nórdicos como "gente fea y enana".







Los rasgos mongoloides son más que evidentes:













Y son culturalmente germanos, aunque Gothaus diga que son japoneses.




Manoliko dijo:


> No es cierto que en las razas (subespecies) animales todos los individuos sean copias exactas. Dentro de una misma subespecie existen variaciones en el color del cabello, corpulencia, estatura etc, y dentro de una misma subespecie existen variedades.



Falso, te invito a evidenciar tu afirmación. Va a ser que no tienes argumentos para defender tu postura. El pigmento del pelaje puede variar, pero jamás la constitución ósea.

























Todas las razas son conformadas por individuos que son cuasi-copias unos de otros. Principio de biología.




Manoliko dijo:


> Utilizar el concepto de etnia para referirse a esas variedades no es lo más apropiado ya que se incluyen signos de identidad basados en la cultura (lengua, tradiciones etc) y en antropología física solo se debe tomar en cuenta las manifestaciones físicas/biológicas.



Eso comentalo a Gothaus, que es quien asegura que los germanos, eslavos y celtas son subrazas ::




Manoliko dijo:


> Ahora bien, hoy día eso lo tenemos muy claro porque podemos ver a negros hablando inglés y viviendo en UK. Pero tradicionalmente la lengua y las tradiciones solían ir unidas a lo biológico, debido a que la cultura se heredaba del mismo modo que los genes. En las sociedades tradicionales la base de la sociedad era la familia, es más antiguamente el concepto de nación y de estado iba unido al de familia, clan, tribu. Y aunque la cultura y la genética son entidades distintas usted puede ver que en las sociedades tradicionales existe una tendencia a que los grupos étnicos comparten caracteristicas fenotípicas y genotípicas similares.



Eso ya lo sé. Pero los eslavos, germánicos y celtas no son etnias. Son culturas y como tales no poseen fenotipos determinados. Yo quiero alguien de vosotros me diga cual es el fenotipo germánico, el eslavo y el celta. Ya veréis como no tenéis ni pajera idea.




Manoliko dijo:


> Las diferencias que pueden haber entre un Austriaco y un Noruego, o entre un Serbio y un Polaco se deben a que unas etnias absorbieron a otras. Los Austriacos tienen antepasados celtas además de germanos y los serbios antepasados iliricos además de eslavos. Pero en su forma primigenia, en su región de origen antes de la expasión,



No existe ninguna forma primigenia, eso que afirmas es una aseveración gratuita. Si vas a debatir hazlo con argumentos.




Manoliko dijo:


> los eslavos debieron ser todos muy parecido e igual los germanos y celtas.



Debieron porque tú lo vales y porque te sale de los cojones. Bien por ti.




Manoliko dijo:


> Por cierto, los gallegos hoy día no son culturalmente celtas, sino latinos. Aun así, todos los germanos y eslavos modernos comparten cierta tendencia fenotípica y genética.



Son celtas y no lo digo yo:






File:Celtic nations + Galicia and Asturias in Europe (borderless).svg - Wikimedia Commons













El siguiente por favor...


----------



## Manoliko (18 May 2017)

Gregor Strasser dijo:


> ::
> 
> Falso, el medio ambiente y la alimentación no cambia tu fenotipo en tan escaso tiempo. Además:
> 
> ...





En serio, haceroslo mirar, los nordicistas pareceis "social justice warriors". Se supone que los excitables son los mediterráneos y que los nórdicos sois semidioses impasibles y flemáticos. Pero a cualquiera que no os compre la moto le insultais y os mostráis super alterados. ¿Y vosotros queréis que os tome en serio?


----------



## Bernaldo (18 May 2017)

Sigo descojonándome con el hilo.

Ahora se aporta como prueba de gallegos y asturianos un mapa y un enlace a un club de gente aficionada a música de gaitas y demás.


----------



## Sunwukung (18 May 2017)

intolerancia al gluten=intolerancia a los cereales :XX:, luego ponen fotos de BLANCOS con frentes huidizas, como la de algunas etnias negras.

Es que los fenotipistas (ni racialistas siquiera), son la monda.


----------



## Indignado (18 May 2017)

Interesante debate ienso:



Sunwukung dijo:


> intolerancia al gluten=intolerancia a los cereales :XX:



Partiendo de la base que en Europa se cultivaba cereales con glutén , mientrás que el arroz proviene de Asía (introducido por los árabes) o el Maíz de America, pues no veo el error en esta frase :



> Vas a tenerlo difícil intentando justificar por qué los menores índices de enfermedad celiaca de Europa (es decir, de intolerancia al gluten y por tanto a los cereales) se encuentran en Grecia.




Esta noticia también confirma la teoría :

La Siria del Neolítico, el primer lugar donde domesticaron los cereales

Cebada y trigo se introducieron en Europa por Grecia


----------



## Gregor Strasser (18 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> En serio, haceroslo mirar, los nordicistas pareceis "social justice warriors". Se supone que los excitables son los mediterráneos y que los nórdicos sois semidioses impasibles y flemáticos. Pero a cualquiera que no os compre la moto le insultais y os mostráis super alterados. ¿Y vosotros queréis que os tome en serio?



No he leído tus líneas en rojo porque no las puedo citar, así que primero aprende a usar el foro. Cúrratelo más.

1) No soy nordicista.

2) Y los ignorantes que intentan dar cátedra de jantropolojía físika diciendo que los alpinos son blanquísimos y que las culturas implican un fenotipo distintivo queréis que os tomen en serio? Si no sabéis de antropología racial mejor no opinéis. Menos aún si no sabéis usar las herramientas de un foro.


----------



## Manoliko (18 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> No servirá de nada decirte que en Austria y el sur de Alemania hay linajes paternos cóngidos y rasgos cóngidos (subsaharianos) identificables.
> 
> Hay 'blancos' de tórax corto y rechoncho...
> 
> ...






El ligerísimo prognatismo (comparado con negroides y con la mayoría de asiáticos) que se da esporádicamente entre los caucásicos es un rasgo arcaizante, es que los europeos del paleolítico superior eran prognatos, si los de haplogrupo I antepasados de los escandinavos también. Y donde más se da es a la largo de la costa Sur de Báltico. Si esto se debiese a genes negroides ¿Entonces quiere decir que los nórdicos tienen más sangre negra que los mediterráneos? Por lo demás, cuando se habla de tórax pronunciado, mentón marcado etc se hace en relación a individuos no caucásicos. Esos ejemplos que pones no es que no tengan mentón, lo que no tienen es mandíbula casi y eso es precisamente un rasgo de ortognatismo extremo. Lo de las narices... apaga y vámonos, ¿No son lo suficientemente leptorrinos para ti esos de las fotos? 

Lo del cráneo lo he explicado. Y cuando hablo del cabello no sé qué es lo que no entiendes, el cabello caucásico es muy distinto al de negroides y asiáticos, que pueda ser lacio u ondulado no puede indicar mezcla racial. Ya sé que los animales domésticos no son bien ejemplo, pero los pastores belgas descienden todos del mismo linaje de perros y los hay con pelo rizado, pelo lacio, pelo más corto, más largo, de distintos colores....

Cada vez que citas las fotos de los nórdicos blancos y nordico rojos me entra la risa. ¿Pero de verdad os creeis que hubo en la prehistoria una raza de pelirrojos en Asia central? No una raza donde abundase el pelo rojo no, sino una raza entera de pelirrojos... Intenta tú probar eso. 

No llamo cromañón a todo homo sapiens moderno sino a todos los protocaucásicos que durante el paleolítico superior vivieron en Europa y Oriente próximo (también los hubo en el magreb ¿De donde crees que vienen los bereberes y guanches de tipo cromañoide?)

En cuanto a los celíacos de Grecia, te recuerdo dos cosas. Que en Grecia hay también muchísimos mediterráneos y muchísimos dináricos. Y que Grecia es también uno de los países donde más genética paleolítica hay. Pero paleolíticos del Sur, de los que nunca desarrollaron la agricultura.


----------



## Sunwukung (18 May 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> Interesante debate ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> Partiendo de la base que en Europa se cultivaba cereales con glutén , mientrás que el arroz proviene de Asía (introducido por los árabes) o el Maíz de America, pues no veo el error en esta frase :



La palabra cereal significa lo que significa, si tú quieres interpretarla es tu asunto. Y no sólo se han consumido cereales con gluten en Europa, ni tampoco en Asia se han comido solo cereales sin gluten.

La celiaquía es un problema reciente que hasta hace unas décadas lo tenían muy pocas personas en todas partes.

Es una enfermedad autoinmune, con eso está todo dicho acerca de su causa, o de su causa principal.


----------



## userwords (18 May 2017)

Lo que diga Varg va a eso que llamais misa los de la religión moroide esa, como es, la del judío joder, como es, cristonismo, o como sea.



Sunwukung dijo:


> La palabra cereal significa lo que significa, si tú quieres interpretarla es tu asunto. Y no sólo se han consumido cereales con gluten en Europa, ni tampoco en Asia se han comido solo cereales sin gluten.
> 
> La celiaquía es un problema reciente que hasta hace unas décadas lo tenían muy pocas personas en todas partes.
> 
> Es una enfermedad autoinmune, con eso está todo dicho acerca de su causa, o de su causa principal.



El cultivo de cereal jamás ha existido ni proviene de Europa, proviene de África. La población nativa de europa eran los Neanderthales que tenían una media de hijos de reemplazo en torno a 2 y vivían nómadas de la naturaleza, sin agricultura ni ganadería. No fue hasta que llegaron los tarados de África que los violaron y se los comieron vivos a las criaturas. El coeficiente intelectual de los neandertales era muy superior al de los retrasados negroides, acompañado de una inteligencia emocional superlativa. La psicopatía de hecho es originaria de áfrica. Es por eso que en zonas pobladas por africanos o mestizadas con sangre africana la vida no valga nada.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 May 2017)

jajaja, lo que decía, con su alias anglo, yendo de malote anticatólico....


----------



## beke (18 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Ortognatismo: falso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[/SPOILER]

¿El chuache tiene rasgos conguidos?

Cambiando de tema, ¿Qué opinas de este mapa? ¿Crees que explica bien los origenes raciales de los pueblos del mundo?



Me llama la atención el r1b y c3 de los amerindios americanos, ¿será esa la explicación de sus rasgos diferentes? Ragos que no se ven en el resto del continente.

¿El r1b correspondería a gente "blanca" y el c3 a mongolidos?
Esos genes explican que este hombre se parezca mucho a un mongolido puro






O que este otro tenga rasgos europoides






Las zonas c3 corresponden a lugares donde los indios tenian rasgos mas mongoloides y donde alcanzaron mayor desarrollo. La zona andina y la zona desde donde migraron los antepasados de los aztecas al valle de Méjico.


----------



## Sunwukung (18 May 2017)

userwords dijo:


> Lo que diga Varg va a eso que llamais misa los de la religión moroide esa, como es, la del judío joder, como es, cristonismo, o como sea.
> 
> 
> 
> El cultivo de cereal jamás ha existido ni proviene de Europa, proviene de África. La población nativa de europa eran los Neanderthales que tenían una media de hijos de reemplazo en torno a 2 y vivían nómadas de la naturaleza, sin agricultura ni ganadería. No fue hasta que llegaron los tarados de África que los violaron y se los comieron vivos a las criaturas. El coeficiente intelectual de los neandertales era muy superior al de los retrasados negroides, acompañado de una inteligencia emocional superlativa. La psicopatía de hecho es originaria de áfrica. Es por eso que en zonas pobladas por africanos o mestizadas con sangre africana la vida no valga nada.



claro, claro, Neanderthals may have feasted on meat and two veg diet | Science | The Guardian

en realidad resulta que el homo sapiens lleva cocinando y comiendo cereales decenas de miles de años. 

Los neandertales eran genios todos, no hay más que ver su supercivilización, que ni armas de hierro supieron hacer jamás, al contrario que la cultura nok, negroides estúpidos.

---------- Post added 18-may-2017 at 21:29 ----------

Por cierto,¿en qué estudio han medido el CI de los neandertales :XX:? Eso suponiendo que el CI sirve para lo que crees que sirve, aún cuando Binet se revuelva en su tumba o se descojone de tí y los de tu cuerda.


----------



## NamruCasterly (18 May 2017)

Veo que los nazis hacen con el término "progre" lo mismo que los progres hacen con el término "nazi". 

Curioso...


----------



## Indignado (18 May 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> La palabra cereal significa lo que significa,si tú quieres interpretarla es tu asunto.



La palabra cereal en el contexto de Europa del periodo del neólitico implica gluten 




> Y no sólo se han consumido cereales con gluten en Europa, ni tampoco en Asia se han comido solo cereales sin gluten.



Manzanas traigo




> *La celiaquía es un problema reciente* que hasta hace unas décadas lo tenían muy pocas personas en todas partes.



Areteo de Capadocia (85?-138 d.C.) contradice esta gilipollez 

En fin no es el hilo ,puede abrir un hilo y lo discutimos


----------



## Gothaus (18 May 2017)

userwords dijo:


> Lo que diga Varg va a eso que llamais misa los de la religión moroide esa, como es, la del judío joder, como es, cristonismo, o como sea.
> 
> 
> 
> El cultivo de cereal jamás ha existido ni proviene de Europa, proviene de África. La población nativa de europa eran los Neanderthales que tenían una media de hijos de reemplazo en torno a 2 y vivían nómadas de la naturaleza, sin agricultura ni ganadería. No fue hasta que llegaron los tarados de África que los violaron y se los comieron vivos a las criaturas. El coeficiente intelectual de los neandertales era muy superior al de los retrasados negroides, acompañado de una inteligencia emocional superlativa. La psicopatía de hecho es originaria de áfrica. Es por eso que en zonas pobladas por africanos o mestizadas con sangre africana la vida no valga nada.



Si el coeficiente de los neandertales era mayor que el de los cromañones y estaban mejor adaptados a Europa, ¿por qué fueron barridos por los cromañones y desaparecieron de la historia?

Y ahora no me diga las gilipolleces de Frak que el europeo actual desciende de los neandertales, porque eso no se sostiene por ninguna parte.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (19 May 2017)

Pues lo siento mucho por el señor Vikernes, pero los últimos estudios en ADN antiguo van en una dirección opuesta a sus teorías.

La Universidad de Uppsala está en estos momentos elaborando un estudio a partir de los análisis genéticos practicados a los restos de más de 100 individuos, y sus conclusiones son las siguientes:

-Los primeros colonos llegaron a Escandinavia procedentes del suroeste. Eran cazadores recolectores, más morenos y más bajos que los escandinavos actuales, aunque con ojos azules.

-Una segunda gran oleada de colonos (también cazadores recolectores) llegó procedente de la actual Rusia europea. Los recién llegados eran de tez y cabellos más claros, aunque tenían los ojos oscuros.

Estas poblaciones se mezclaron a lo largo del tiempo y de ellas surgieron las bases demográficas de la Escandinavia actual.


----------



## magnus (19 May 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> Si el coeficiente de los neandertales era mayor que el de los cromañones y estaban mejor adaptados a Europa, ¿por qué fueron barridos por los cromañones y desaparecieron de la historia?
> 
> Y ahora no me diga las gilipolleces de Frak que el europeo actual desciende de los neandertales, porque eso no se sostiene por ninguna parte.



El velocirraptor también desapareció, y las cucarachas siguen existiendo. No todo en la vida es coeficiente.


----------



## Don Meliton (19 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Si digo lo mismo con Japón, alguno se me echa a la pelleja. Estatua japonesa del Siglo VIII cuyo color original ha podido ser reconstruido analizando los restos de pigmentos que aun conservaba:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esas estatuas, relacionadas con la mitologia budista se pueden encontrar en toda Asia, si no manufacturada directamente fuera de Japon, al menos se puede asegurar que el modelo no es domestico si no traido de Tibet a traves de China. En cuanto a los colores, digamos que se tomaban libertades a la hora de pintar sus estatuas.

Vease a los cuatro reyes del cielo, por ejemplo, que se suelen pintar con los siguientes colores de piel: blanco, rojo, verde y azul

En cuanto a la postura, rasgos, gestos y parafernalia, me parecen sacados de la iconografia budista tibetana, que influyo no solo en la iconografia centroasiatica, si no tambien en la china, coreana y japonesa.

Del enlace que pones.



> They approach right up to the territory on the Yellow River ruled by Shanghai governors.”



Tu le puedes dar alguna crediblidad a esto?


----------



## Gothaus (19 May 2017)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> Pues lo siento mucho por el señor Vikernes, pero los últimos estudios en ADN antiguo van en una dirección opuesta a sus teorías.
> 
> La Universidad de Uppsala está en estos momentos elaborando un estudio a partir de los análisis genéticos practicados a los restos de más de 100 individuos, y sus conclusiones son las siguientes:
> 
> ...



Le dirá a usted que es mentira y que es una conspiración. Porque no casa con sus prejuicios e ideas preestablecidas, claro.

Recordemos que Frak sigue el método inverso al científico: no busca los hechos y luego extrae una conclusión de ellos, sino que ya tiene una idea preconcebida y, a partir de ella, escoge los hechos que casan con ella y desecha los que la contradicen.

---------- Post added 19-may-2017 at 07:26 ----------




magnus dijo:


> El velocirraptor también desapareció, y las cucarachas siguen existiendo. No todo en la vida es coeficiente.



Al velocirraptor se lo cargó un meteorito, no otra especie, y las cucarachas aguantaron por su excelente adaptación a cualquier tipo de ambiente.

Sin embargo, el neandertal desapareció a igualdad de condiciones de vida que el cromañón. No, espere; en superioridad de condiciones, ya que él estaba adaptado a su ambiente y el cromañón no: más fuerza, más resistencia al frío, mejor visión, supuestamente mayor inteligencia...


----------



## Bernaldo (19 May 2017)

FMercury, por supuesto que a Escandinavia llegaron gentes procedentes del suroeste europeo, concretamente de la zona cantábrica, uno de los refugios glaciares.

---------- Post added 19-may-2017 at 10:22 ----------

Y del pelo rojo no vayas a olvidarte, el peeeelo rojo de las élites de tor mundo mundiá en la cúpula jerárquica de tolas civilizaciones... bueno, de todas menos las surgidas en Escandinavia... 



Spoiler






carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Esas estatuas, relacionadas con la mitologia budista se pueden encontrar en toda Asia, si no manufacturada directamente fuera de Japon, al menos se puede asegurar que el modelo no es domestico si no traido de Tibet a traves de China. En cuanto a los colores, digamos que se tomaban libertades a la hora de pintar sus estatuas.
> 
> Vease a los cuatro reyes del cielo, por ejemplo, que se suelen pintar con los siguientes colores de piel: blanco, rojo, verde y azul
> 
> ...









carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Tu le puedes dar alguna crediblidad a esto?


----------



## Gothaus (19 May 2017)

Hágase mirar su nordicismo germanista supremacista, Dítrij. Está usted enfermo.


----------



## Manoliko (19 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> ¿Quiénes, estos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es curioso, los nordicistas creeis que el "nordico-blanco" (o neandertal en el caso de Vikernes) es un descendiente directo de los europeos del paleolítico superior y que es la única raza pura; en cambio afirmáis al mismo tiempo que la europa paleolítica era multiracial y que había negros y esquimales. 

Grimaldi no era negroide, tiene muchas características (como el puente nasal) que no se dan en los subsaharianos pero si en europeos modernos. Su prognatismo "negroide" no es real, sino que su mandíbula se reconstruyó mal, informate. ¿Y sabes quienes son los únicos que defienden hoy día que si era negroide? Los afrocentristas. Eso coloca nuevamente a los nordicistas en el mismo saco que progres y afrocentristas. 


Grimaldi Man - Wikipedia


Los cromañones tenían un ligero prognatismo si, al igual que una nariz, estrecha, pero con un puente nasal más bajo que los mediterráneos y nórdicos. Chuache es un puto cromañón, igual que Oliver Khan. Nada de mezcla negroide.

Luego sigo que hoy estoy muy liado.


----------



## Gorguera (19 May 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> Hágase mirar su nordicismo germanista supremacista, Dítrij. Está usted enfermo.



No seas tonto y no le digas nada, a ver si te va a hacer caso, se va a callar, y se acabó la diversión. Haz el favor.

Yo y un montón de gente que se mete a estos hilos nos descojonamos de las cosas que dice: respeta que los demás queramos reirnos :XX:


----------



## Fmercury1980 (19 May 2017)

Echadle una ojeada a este hilo que he abierto en el subforo de Historia, relativo al poblamiento definitivo de las Islas Británicas, que tuvo lugar en una época MUY reciente (hace poco más de 4.000 años), y no en época de los hombres de las cavernas:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...britanicos-cultura-del-vaso-campaniforme.html (¡el enlace funciona!)


----------



## Gregor Strasser (19 May 2017)

Los alpinos tienen mucha mongolización, por algo los jerarcas del tercer Reich querían nordizar Alemania porque los nórdicos ya eran minoría en aquel entonces, donde los alpinos dominaban en la población.













Los rasgos mongoloides son claramente visibles, desde la estructura ósea y el tamaño.

Los alpinos más puros tienen la misma condición racial que los japoneses más blanquizados.

En la Europa arcaica también hubo poblaciones australoides, de ahí nació el tipo racial "borreby":







Hace tiempo cuando foreaba en foros de antropología física como theapricity habían publicado la foto de una mujer alpina oriunda de Suiza que poseía un rostro completamente mongoloide, era una mujer del campo y vestía un traje tradicional suizo. Si alguien tienen el enlace de la foto no dude en compartirla. La foto es en blanco y negro.

Hombre mitad japones mitad caucásico:







Mestizo de amerindio y europeo:













Suizo de toda la vida:



















Alemán de toda la vida:


----------



## Manoliko (19 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Los pastores belgas, como la mayor parte de especies y razas domésticas (incluyendo el hombre moderno) son el resultado de una hibridación de razas antiguas salvajes que, en su forma pura, no soportaban condiciones de vida domésticas o no se estabilizaban lo bastante, o no desarrollaban los rasgos que los seleccionadores deseaban. La mezcla todavía no está lo bastante estabilizada y siguen surgiendo individuos con rasgos demasiado diferentes.
> 
> 
> [/INDENT]



Gilipolleces, lo que afirmas no está avalado por ninguna publicación científica ni resiste la crítica lógica más elemental. Para empezar porque todos (o al menos casi todos, pero los pastores belga seguro) los perros descienden de la misma raza de lobo. Segundo porque la frase "raza domestica que no soportaba la vida doméstica" es absurda. En toda población, dentro de una misma subespecio o raza e incluso de una misma variedad hay cierta variedad fenotípica. Estas variedades fenotípicas y genotípicas son esenciales en cualquier población sana, y más si se trata de una población salvaje. De lo contrario, si el medio ambiente cambia o se ven forzados a emigrar ese grupo superespecializado desaparecería, además de las complicaciones para la salud resultantes de una exagerada homogeneidad genética.

---------- Post added 19-may-2017 at 15:50 ----------




Arrekarallo dijo:


> Pelinaranjados. El fenómeno de comunidades heterogéneas tuttifrutti plagadas de caracteres muy diferentes, conviviendo juntas, es un fenómeno relativamente moderno genéticamente hablando. Antes de colisionar, todas estas poblaciones ancestrales (las que nos han dado una maraña de haplogrupos distintos y mezcla de linajes) eran comunidades reproductoras endogámicas, homogéneas y estables.
> 
> ¿Pero no dices que en el paleolítico superior había negros en Europa? No humanos arcaicos que pudieran compartir rasgos arcaicos con los modernos negros, según tú había neroides iguales a los actuales subsaharianos y también australoides
> 
> ...



Por favor, indicame en que momento de la historia ha pasado tal cosa como que una población sean 100% pelirroja, 100% braquicéfala y 100% celíaca (ya que solo esos individuos son raza "nordico roja" pura según tú) y qué pruebas tienes de ello.

Tal grado de aislamiento y evolución paralela como el que tú aseguras que se produjo, lo que daría lugar es más bien a una nueva especie.

---------- Post added 19-may-2017 at 15:59 ----------




Arrekarallo dijo:


> El primer perro labrador amarillo nació de dos padres negros. Se ve que el proceso de selección del labrador sacó a la luz genética oculta "recesiva" que estaba enterrada en el genotipo sin manifestarse en el fenotipo hasta que una carambola genética la hizo resurgir. El color de pelo en los labradores está codificado por genes que están registrados. El hecho de que te pueda salir de uno u otro color lo que implica es que los labradores no son una raza pura estable, sino un cruce, que a diferencia de otras razas caninas, todavía no se ha estabilizado. Sólo se estabilizará cuando alguna presión selectiva ejerza fuerza sobre ese rasgo, seleccionando a uno u otro y haciendo que llegue a ser el único. En ese caso ya sí que se podría hablar de raza pura.
> 
> Los pastores alemanes son otro ejemplo, su pelaje indica a las claras que fueron criados (en el Siglo XIX) a partir de dos o más razas originarias. Los huskies igual. La mayoría de los lobos también están mezclados.
> 
> ...




¿Tú conoces el concepto de mutación espontánea? ¿Entonces si no son todos los individuos del mismo color es que no son una raza pura no? Los tigres siberianos no son una raza pura, los lobos árticos no son una raza pura... tanta preocupación por preservar el lince ibérico y que coño ¿pa que? si no es una raza pura (los hay amarillos, grises, pardos y blancos, además de poseer diferentes tipos de manchas)... "las razas no existen, solo existen si eres rubio, soy un progre -nordicista"

---------- Post added 19-may-2017 at 16:11 ----------




Arrekarallo dijo:


> La genética de la Grecia moderna es de las más neolíticas de Europa, puede que la que más. Normal, como que está al lado de Oliente Mierdo, de donde nos vinieron los cereales. Expansión de la primera agricultura:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pero si me estás dando la razón, si son los más neolíticos y son alpinos...

Pero como digo, aunque parezca contradictorio también tienen más genes de cazadores recolectores, porque el habplogrupo I de grecia procede de un grupo que nunca usó la agricultura (mientras los I escandinavos si) además de que tienen menos sangre kugan que la mayoría de europeos. Luego, es perfectamente factible, que su fenotipo alpino derive de colonos neolíticos y la intolerancia al gluten se de por qué sobrevivieron poblaciones de cazadores recolectores durante mucho tiempo.

---------- Post added 19-may-2017 at 16:13 ----------




Arrekarallo dijo:


> El R1b, originalmente y antes de mezclarse en masa, se correspondía con la raza nordico-roja. No blancos, sino colorados incandescentes.
> 
> [/INDENT]



Esto es offtopic, pero si el R1b se origina en Asia central y no llega a Europa Occidental hasta la edad de los metales veo complicado que fuesen los solutrenses quienes llevasen ese haplogrupo a Norteamerica.

---------- Post added 19-may-2017 at 16:18 ----------




Arrekarallo dijo:


> En cuanto al debate sobre las clasificaciones raciales, tendré que *autoquotearme de otro jilo* donde se debatieron temas raciales de una forma mucho más interesante y con mayor nivel que algún champion de por aquí que quiere darme lecciones de antropología:
> 
> 
> el asunto de la raciología está tan politizado y es tan sensible (por estar en contradicción con la gobalización, al poner en relieve las diferencias y reconstruir las antiguas divisiones y jerarquías) que nunca le quitarán la bota de la garganta. No existe tal cosa como una licenciatura o un grado en raciología, de forma que *toda raciología es, por definición, amateur.*
> ...





Si, si, pero lo que es deshonesto es aprovechar ese "vacio de poder" dejado por la ciencia oficial, para arrimar el ascua a tu sardina y, por medio de pseudociencia, tratar de construir un puzle para validar tus teorías nordicistas preconcebidas.

¿Tu eres capaz de diferenciar a un europeo de un subsahariano o un asiático a simple vista?

¿No? Tienes un problema, no sabría decirte si de la vista o algún tipo de retraso mental

¿Si? Pues eso es posible porque el fenotipo de cualquier europeo es fácilmente diferenciable de subsaharianos y asiáticos porque son razas distintas, con fenotipos y genotipos distintos.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 May 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> La palabra cereal en el contexto de Europa del periodo del neólitico implica gluten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Botánica para la Humanidad

manzanas no, avena, bellotas, castañas, todos ellos fuentes de carbohidratos sin gluten que han sido muy consumidas desde la prehistoria en Europa.




> Areteo de Capadocia (85?-138 d.C.) contradice esta gilipollez



No sabes leer, no he dicho que no existiera, sino que no era una pandemia como ahora, por otras causas que la propia proteína.

Si así de "rigurosos" son algunos con esta cuestión tan sencilla, me imagino lo "rigurosos" que están siendo con las cuestiones antropológicas (como la tontería de la superioridad intelectual de los neandertales).

---------- Post added 19-may-2017 at 17:01 ----------

Las razas no son más que el aislamiento de una serie de alelos asociados a un número de fenotipos dentro de una población determinada.

Sigue existiendo una única especie cuyos miembros se pueden reproducir todos entre sí. 

Y esto lo demuestra la cría de animales domésticos, pues el método de selección es el que se utiliza para crear nuevas razas.

Y esto nada tiene que ver con ser todos iguales o diferentes, lo que somos es individuos de la misma especie.

El problema es cuando se pretende hacer valer el genotipo o fenotipo de alguien muy por encima de su comportamiento o logros individuales.


----------



## Manoliko (19 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> La Europa del paleolítico era claramente multirracial porque en la Europa del paleolítico habíam Cromagnones, Neandertales, linajes genéticos procedentes de África Subsahariana, linajes genéticos procedentes de Oliente Mierdo, linajes genéticos procedentes del sur de Asia y obviamente, linajes genéticos indígenas de Europa. Lo siento pero eso es algo que cualquiera puede comprobar mirando los resultados de análisis genéticos de yacimientos paleolíticos. Los cráneos son también enormemente dispares así que no: Europa no fue en el paleolítico un continente homogéneo, pero las razas estaban mucho más aisladas y menos mezcladas que ahora.
> 
> 
> Los nórdico-blancos descienden de una de las muchas razas que habitaba Europa durante el Paleolítico. No se descarta un mínimo aporte genético neandertal en los nordico-blancos puros, pero desde luego ni de broma son descendientes del neandertal.
> ...





Es un error conceptual atribuir a linajes como el E la categoría de negroides. Son linajes antiquísimos, anteriores a la existencia de las razas modernas. Compartimos algunos linajes muy antiguos con africanos y otros muy antiguos con asiáticos. Y luego cada raza tiene linajes propios que son mutaciones más modernas. Obviamente todas las razas humanas descienden de un tronco común. Por línea paterna hubo un primer momento en que los humanos de fuera de África se separaron de las poblaciones Africanas con la aparición del haplogrupo IJK luego una parte de ese K (ON y Q) se mestizó con grupos arcaicos como el C quedó aislado y dió origen al grupo mongoloide. Mientras, IJ y parte de los descendientes de K (R, G) evolucionaron hacia los caucasoides. Cuando yo hablo de cromañones me refiero a esos proto caucásicos por cierto. 

Repito que los cromañones tenían un ligero prognatismo y cuanto más atrás en el tiempo vamos más prognatismo. Entonces, según la ley de la navaja de Okam ¿Que es más probable para explicar el ligero prognatismo de algunos europeos que además suelen ser rubios y de origen germánico? ¿Atribuirlo a un rasgo arcaico o al mestizaje?

La inmensa mayoría de razas de perro descienden de una única variedad de lobo. El pastor belga no es una amalgama de 4 razas distintas sino que las cuatro variedades de pastor belga se generaron a partir de una única raza a través de aislar las diferentes tipología de pelo por medio de selección natural. Lo mismo pasó con el pastor alemán. Antiguamente había pastores alemanes blancos, pero en la alemania nazi decidieron que no era un color apropiado y decidieron apartar a los ejemplares blancos de la cría. Los suizos se llevaron algunos de estos ejemplares blancos y crearon la raza "pastor suizo" igual al pastor alemán pero de color blanco. 

Sin duda las razas pueden llegar a generar especies distintas si están el suficiente tiempo en aislamiento y en entornos muy distintos pero mientras tanto son razas de la misma especie. Lo del experimento que dices, hay mestizos de aborígenes australianos y europeos rubios, pero claro, tú dirás que no son europeos puros y que tienen que ser europeos puros y aborígenes puros.

Muy agudo al señalar mi lapsus semántico al escribir historia en lugar de prehistoria, pero no huyas ¿En que momento de la prehistoria y donde dices que existió una raza de braquicéfalos, pelirrojos, celíacos y en que análisis genético o resto arqueológico te basas para llegar a esa conclusión más allá de tu deseo de que sea cierto para que tu tesis de las razas pelirrojas y rubio platino puras se pueda dar por cierta? Tampoco sé de donde sacas que para la domesticación es preciso cruzar diferentes razas salvajes. Se han hecho experimentos recientes de domesticar animales salvajes como el zorro, usando una única raza de zorro.

En grecia hay mucho de todo, alpinos, mediterráneos, dináricos, subnórdicos. Y sabes que es cierto que tienen bastante herencia del paleolítico superior. Tanto genética como fenotípicamente son de los europeos más variados. Sobre tú apología de la endogamia mejor ni comento. Y si me hago un análisis genético, me va a salir que casi todo mi acervo procede de un mismo tronco racial caucásico. Es lo que he defendido durante todo el hilo, que un mínimo aporte de otra raza no invalida el concepto de raza si no altera el fenotipo. Y creeme, no sé si Chuache tendrá un 0,5% de sangre negroide, pero su mandíbula no es una herencia africana.

Ahora, si según usted hay la suficiente sangre negra y asiática en europa como para alterar el fenotipo ¿Porque ninguna pareja de europeos (sin antepasados recientes extraeuropeos, obvio) tienen nunca hijos de aspecto negroide? ¿Si a usted le sale un hijo mulato lo atribuye a una herencia ancestral africana o a que se mujer da clases de salsa con un negrito zumbón? Eso si que es progre.. En cambio hay parejas de mediterráneos que tienen hijos nórdicos, parejas de braquicéfalos alpinos o dináricos que tienen hijos dolicocéfalos etc. Eso si, no hay parejas de nórdicos que tengan hijos mediterráneos por que la única diferencia es el color de pelo y es recesivo.


----------



## Indignado (19 May 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> manzanas no, avena, bellotas, castañas, todos ellos fuentes de carbohidratos sin gluten que han sido muy consumidas desde la prehistoria en Europa.



Nadie niega el consumo de fuentes de carbohidratos sin gluten durante la prehistoria y menos bellotas & castañas al no ser cereales.

La avena es un cereal *CON* gluten , pero que fue visto como de menos valor que el trigo o la cebada y se utilizaba para alimento de animales.Su uso también fue posterior y se situa en la edad de Bronce




Sunwukung dijo:


> No sabes leer, no he dicho que no existiera, sino que no era una pandemia como ahora, por otras causas que la propia proteína.



Los problemas con el gluten son tan antiguos como el uso de cereales , no existe ninguna plaga solo que con la mejora de los métodos de detección, aparecen más casos de celíacos diagnosticados.

La sensibilidad al gluten no celíaca fue descrito en 1980 y catalogada como transtorno relacionado con el gluten en 2010

Ahora le animo a :

1-Demuestre que Grecia no fue el primer lugar de Europa en utilizar la agricultura

2- Comente la razón por la que los europeos somos los menos adaptados a dietas vegetarianas


----------



## Sunwukung (19 May 2017)

Indignado dijo:


> Nadie niega el consumo de fuentes de carbohidratos sin gluten durante la prehistoria y menos bellotas & castañas al no ser cereales.
> 
> La avena es un cereal *CON* gluten , pero que fue visto como de menos valor que el trigo o la cebada y se utilizaba para alimento de animales.Su uso también fue posterior y se situa en la edad de Bronce
> 
> ...



Can oats be taken in a gluten-free diet? A systematic review. - PubMed - NCBI

La avena no tiene gluten.

¿qué estupidez es eso de no estar adaptado a una dieta vegetariana?

¿qué nutrientes esenciales tienen los productos animales que no se puedan obtener de fuentes vegetales (el tema de la b12 lo dejo aparte, pero hay fuentes no animales, antes más)?

Más señales de rigurosidad. 

Ahora existe un alelo del vegetarianismo :: primera noticia que tengo.

Han existido comunidades vegetarianas, casi veganas, en todo el mundo en todas las épocas, desde tribus cuyo principal substento son raíces, siendo la caza un complemento de la dieta, pasando por sociedades agrícolas en las que la mayoría de la población se alimentaba de vegetales (cereales, legumbres y demás) hasta comunidades religiosas.

En el ser humano jamás se ha modificado el molde básico de un animal esencialmente frugívoro. Ni siquiera por el hecho de cocinar.

No hay mejoras en los métodos de detección del intolerancia al gluten o incluso la celiaquía, porque todavía se está empezando a reconocer la intolerancia, y la celiaquía lleva cuatro días diagnosticándose, hasta el punto de que hay muchas personas que descubren su problema de adultos, después de una vida jodidos.

Apenas se está empezando a tener conciencia, y sin embargo hay muchas personas que dejan el trigo y demás una temporada y tienen mejoras significativas, esto a la par que las enfermedades autoinmunes están brotando a todas las edades.

Es pura intuición, pero dudo mucho que a las generaciones anteriores les pasara esto.


----------



## magnus (19 May 2017)

Gothaus, las culturas europeas no se definen por fenotipos ni genotipos. Porque son culturas y abarcan a muchas regiones distintas de Europa. Verás nórdicos en las 4 culturas principales: eslavos, germánicos, celtas y grecorromanos. Y en esas mismas culturas también los hay quienes son nórdicos, alpinos y mediterráneos. La mayoría de los germánicos que viven en Alemania son alpinos. Pero en Suecia, que son germánicos también, son de tipo racial nórdico mayoritariamente.

Incluso he visto germánicos escandinavos de raza mediterranea


----------



## Manoliko (19 May 2017)

magnus dijo:


> Gothaus, las culturas europeas no se definen por fenotipos ni genotipos. Porque son culturas y abarcan a muchas regiones distintas de Europa. Verás nórdicos en las 4 culturas principales: eslavos, germánicos, celtas y grecorromanos. Y en esas mismas culturas también los hay quienes son nórdicos, alpinos y mediterráneos. La mayoría de los germánicos que viven en Alemania son alpinos. Pero en Suecia, que son germánicos también, son de tipo racial nórdico mayoritariamente.
> 
> Incluso he visto germánicos escandinavos de raza mediterranea



Germanos, latinos, eslavos... no son culturas, son etnias. Las etnias no son razas desde el punto de vista biológico pero tampoco son simplemente culturas. De hecho, el término etnia tiene más similitudes con el sentido más amplio del término raza (pues va más allá de la antropología física) que del término "cultura". Una etnia tiene una doble dimensión biológica y cultural. Dos dimensiones que efectivamente pueden separarse y no tienen porque transmitirse a la par. Pero tradicionalmente, las culturas se transmitían de padres a hijos, y los miembros de una misma etnia tenían antepasados comunes.


----------



## magnus (19 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Germanos, latinos, eslavos... no son culturas, son etnias. Las etnias no son razas desde el punto de vista biológico pero tampoco son simplemente culturas. De hecho, el término etnia tiene más similitudes con el sentido más amplio del término raza (pues va más allá de la antropología física) que del término "cultura". Una etnia tiene una doble dimensión biológica y cultural. Dos dimensiones que efectivamente pueden separarse y no tienen porque transmitirse a la par. Pero tradicionalmente, las culturas se transmitían de padres a hijos, y los miembros de una misma etnia tenían antepasados comunes.



Usted no ha comprendido los conceptos de etnia, raza y cultura. Yo se lo explicaré:

Raza: no interesa por el momento, creo que en eso podemos estar relativamente de acuerdo.

Etnia: Es el conjunto de elementos culturales que diferencian a un grupo humano de otro de la misma cultura. En otras palabras, la etnia es la ramificación de una cultura común.

Cultura: Son los elementos: lengua, tradiciones y espiritualidad que comparten en común un grupo de etnias.

De modo que una cultura se conforma por lo general de varias etnias.

Ejemplo: los eslavos. La cultura ESLAVA se conforma por diferentes etnias, las principales son: los croatas, los eslovenos, los eslovacos, los serbios, los rusos, los ucranianos y los polacos. Las etnias son las particularidades de una cultura general. Todas las etnias eslavas comparten una cultura común pero tienen diferencias pequeñas como variaciones en la lengua y en algunas tradiciones y costumbres.

Los germánicos por ejemplo, son de cultura GERMÁNICA y se dividen en etnias germánicas como lo son: la alemana, la sueca, la noruega, la danesa y la holandesa. Todas estas etnias pertenecen a la cultura germánica. ¿Te suena el concepto de Estado étnico?

Podríamos decir que las etnias son subculturas, aquellas distinciones entre grupos humanos de una misma cultura.

Por eso un eslavo de etnia croata no habla la misma lengua que un eslavo bielorruso. 

Y la raza es un asunto totalmente biológico del cual podremos discutir luego.


----------



## Manoliko (19 May 2017)

magnus dijo:


> Usted no ha comprendido los conceptos de etnia, raza y cultura. Yo se lo explicaré:
> 
> Raza: no interesa por el momento, creo que en eso podemos estar relativamente de acuerdo.
> 
> ...





NO

Cultura hace referencia exclusivamente a elementos no biológicos. Hay etnias de diferente origen que comparten elementos culturales. Como por ejemplo los antiguos escitas y los antiguos pueblos túrquicos. Son racialmente distintos, hablan idiomas muy distintos y sin embargo ambos comparten elementos culturales propios de la vida en las estepas.

Etnia hace referencia a elementos tanto culturales como físicos. Otra cosa es que dentro de las etnias puedan haber categorías taxonómicas por decirlo así. Podríamos hablar de macroetnias (ejemplo eslavos) y microetnias (ejemplo; polacos, croatas, rusos etc) si te empeñas en diferenciarlas. Todos los pueblos, germanos por ejemplo, descienden de un mismo grupo que habló un mismo idioma, y aunque en su expansión se han mezclado con otras etnias (principalmente celtas) y las han absorbido, lo cierto es que aun así comparten antepasados comunes.

Por cierto, lo de alemanes, suecos, daneses etc tiene más que ver con el concepto de nacionalidad que con el de etnia.


----------



## beke (20 May 2017)

Que las elites antiguas eran rubias puede ser creible según las evidencias que existen, pero eso no implica que hayan sido gentes superiores. 

Los pueblos patriarcales provenían del norte y estaban conformados por gente nórdica cazadora-recolectora que conquistaron a los mas avanzados pueblos matriarcales agricultores de origen medio-oriental o arménido.

¿Puede ser similar a la aristocracia germana europa? Seguramente los barbaros eran unos anfabestias de cuidado pero aun asi se transformaron en la elite tras la caida del imperio romano.


¿Y si en un futuro los negros africanos se transforman en la elite europea a la fuerza? ¿los haria superiores?


----------



## magnus (20 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> NO
> 
> Cultura hace referencia exclusivamente a elementos no biológicos. Hay etnias de diferente origen que comparten elementos culturales. Como por ejemplo los antiguos escitas y los antiguos pueblos túrquicos. Son racialmente distintos, hablan idiomas muy distintos y sin embargo ambos comparten elementos culturales propios de la vida en las estepas.
> 
> ...



Totalmente falso.

Te veo muy perdido, la cultura es la que engloba a las etnias, no al revés. Los celtas son considerados una cultura indoeuropea, no una etnia. Jamás se ha dicho en los medios antropológicos e historiográficos que los celtas sean una etnia, ni los eslavos ni los germánicos. A las culturas europeas se les suele llamar "conjunto de pueblos", como "los celtas son un conjunto de pueblos", es decir, que son clasificaciones que engloban una diversidad que comparte una unidad común. La cultura celta tiene diversas etnias como los escoceses, irlandeses, bretones, gallegos y galeses. Las naciones europeas son naciones étnicas, la nación es la identidad social y geopolítica de una etnia. Pero también hay países conformados por diversas naciones como Francia, y cuyas naciones son de diversas culturas. Los bretones son una etnia celta, los normandos son de etnia germánica.

En jerarquía:

1.- Raza.
2.- Cultura.
3.- Etnia.

La raza blanca produjo culturas:

Germánica, eslava, celta, grecorromana...
Cada cultura produjo etnias/naciones:

Germánica: alemanes, daneses, suecos, noruegos, holandeses...
Celta: escoceses, irlandeses, gallegos, galeses, bretones...
Eslava: rusos, ucranianos, serbios, croatas, eslovenos, eslovacos...

La etnia jamás ha sido un conjunto de pueblos. Porque pueblo=etnia. Y Nación=etnia.


----------



## Manoliko (20 May 2017)

magnus dijo:


> Totalmente falso.
> 
> Te veo muy perdido, la cultura es la que engloba a las etnias, no al revés. Los celtas son considerados una cultura indoeuropea, no una etnia. Jamás se ha dicho en los medios antropológicos e historiográficos que los celtas sean una etnia, ni los eslavos ni los germánicos. A las culturas europeas se les suele llamar "conjunto de pueblos", como "los celtas son un conjunto de pueblos", es decir, que son clasificaciones que engloban una diversidad que comparte una unidad común. La cultura celta tiene diversas etnias como los escoceses, irlandeses, bretones, gallegos y galeses. Las naciones europeas son naciones étnicas, la nación es la identidad social y geopolítica de una etnia. Pero también hay países conformados por diversas naciones como Francia, y cuyas naciones son de diversas culturas. Los bretones son una etnia celta, los normandos son de etnia germánica.
> 
> ...





Estoy hasta los cojones de paletos que se creen antropologos ameteur y pretenden sentar cátedra reinventándose conceptos (que además ni siquiera guardan relación con el origen semántico ni el significado tradicional de las palabras). A ver subnormal, yo he estudiado antropología. No soy antropólogo pero mi carrera es una "ciencia" social donde se estudian bastantes conceptos procedentes de la antropología. Te hacen falta a ti 5 vidas para explicarme a mí conceptos de antropología. Y te insulto por que te lo mereces, te lo has ganado con creces por ir de listo, porque has recurrido a la falacia ad hominem.

La étnia no es una subdivisión de "cultura". La etnia implica un parentesco tanto cultural como biológico. Cualquier manual de antropología que ofrezca definiciones sobre etnia y cultura te aclarará el lío que tienes tú.


"La cultura en las ciencias sociales se define como un conjunto de ideas, comportamientos, símbolos y prácticas sociales, aprendidos de generación en generación a través de la vida en sociedad. Sería el patrimonio social de la humanidad o, específicamente, una variante particular del patrimonio social."

Cómo ves cultura hace referencia exclusivamente a factores intangibles y no tienen porque ser específicos de un grupo humano concreto. En contraposición al concepto de etnia.

"Una etnia es una comunidad humana que comparte un conjunto de rasgos de tipo sociocultural, al igual que afinidades raciales.

Los grupos étnicos tienen, en general, un origen común, así como una historia y una tradición que los unen como pueblo"

Y desde luego "cultura" no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con "raza", es una gilipollez decir que la primera es una subcategoría de la segunda. Nación y etnia, aunque a veces se usen como sinónimos, tampoco son lo mismo, por qué nación tiene además un sentido político y administrativo. Por tanto no me parece lo más conveniente a día de hoy usar nación como sinónimo de etnia.

---------- Post added 20-may-2017 at 13:47 ----------




beke dijo:


> Que las elites antiguas eran rubias puede ser creible según las evidencias que existen, pero eso no implica que hayan sido gentes superiores.
> 
> Los pueblos patriarcales provenían del norte y estaban conformados por gente nórdica cazadora-recolectora que conquistaron a los mas avanzados pueblos matriarcales agricultores de origen medio-oriental o arménido.
> 
> ...




En realidad los indoeuropeos eran pastores procedentes de la estepa del Sur de Rusia actual y kazajistan actual (por supuesto un día fueron cazadores-recolectores igual que los pueblos agricultores del creciente fértil lo fueron, pero ya estaban adaptados al modo de vida ganadero). Eran blancos y seguro que entre los indoeuropeos habían más rubios de ojos azules que entre los antiguos habitantes minoicos y del resto de Sur de Europa. Pero no eran germanos, ni seguramente especialmente nórdicos. El tipo nórdico es más común en escandinavia, donde descendían de los antiguos cazadores recolectores de europa (haplogrupo I). Seguramente los indoeuropeos eran morenos en comparación con ellos, y los indoeuropeos los conquistaron.


----------



## magnus (20 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Estoy hasta los cojones de paletos que se creen antropologos ameteur y pretenden sentar cátedra reinventándose conceptos (que además ni siquiera guardan relación con el origen semántico ni el significado tradicional de las palabras).



Te has descrito a la perfección, tú y Gothaus entran en esta categoría de paletos que se creen antropólogos amateur y pretenden dar cátedra reinventándose conceptos (que además ni siquiera guardan relación con el origen semántico ni el significado tradicional de las palabras).




Manoliko dijo:


> A ver subnormal, yo he estudiado antropología.



Subnormal lo será tu puta madre que te parió por el culo. Como ya no tienes argumentos ahora me insultas, nivelazo típico de un progre.




Manoliko dijo:


> No soy antropólogo



Eso lo he notado desde tu primer comentario en el hilo.




Manoliko dijo:


> pero mi carrera es una "ciencia" social donde se estudian bastantes conceptos procedentes de la antropología.



Ciencia social dice, menudo oxímoron. Las ciencias sociales son lo más progre que pueda haber en una universidad. Ahí te enseñan que las razas no existen y es ahí donde se han inventado todos los géneros sexuales de la modernidad progre.




Manoliko dijo:


> Te hacen falta a ti 5 vidas para explicarme a mí conceptos de antropología.



Tus 3 neuronas jamás podrán hacerte comprender el concepto de etnia.




Manoliko dijo:


> Y te insulto por que te lo mereces, te lo has ganado con creces por ir de listo, porque has recurrido a la falacia ad hominem.



Mírate a un espejo, gilipollas.




Manoliko dijo:


> La étnia no es una subdivisión de "cultura".



¿Etnia con acento en la "e"? ¿y así esperas darme cátedra? me descojono en tu cara payaso.




Manoliko dijo:


> La etnia implica un parentesco tanto cultural como biológico. Cualquier manual de antropología que ofrezca definiciones sobre etnia y cultura te aclarará el lío que tienes tú.



Define lo que entiendes tú por parentesco biológico, porque te noto bastante perdido, no has leído un puto libro de antropología en tu vida y todavía tienes el descaro de querer dar cátedra, para flipar. Dime tú, subnormal, en qué se parecen racialmente estas dos ESLAVAS:













Y estas dos alemanas:













¿Ves tú un patrón racial que las hace muy similares por ser de la misma etnia?

Por cierto, dile a un croata que él es de la misma etnia que un ruso a ver que te dice, pedazo de subnormal.



Manoliko dijo:


> "La cultura en las ciencias sociales se define como un conjunto de ideas, comportamientos, símbolos y prácticas sociales, aprendidos de generación en generación a través de la vida en sociedad. Sería el patrimonio social de la humanidad o, específicamente, una variante particular del patrimonio social."



Culturas europeas:


Germánica
Eslava
Grecorromana
Celta
Hugrofinesa
Báltica
Búlgara
Vasca

Que tú las llames etnias y encima digas que los miembros de cada etnia son racialmente muy parecidos demuestra tu retraso mental profundo.




Manoliko dijo:


> Cómo ves cultura hace referencia exclusivamente a factores intangibles y no tienen porque ser específicos de un grupo humano concreto. En contraposición al concepto de etnia.



Por eso te he dicho que las culturas engloban a las etnias y este es un principio antropológico. Paleto.




Manoliko dijo:


> "Una etnia es una comunidad humana que comparte un conjunto de rasgos de tipo sociocultural, al igual que afinidades raciales.



Exacto. Ahorma dime tú qué afinidades raciales tienen estos dos que son de la misma "etnia" (según tú):

Eslavo de Serbia:






Eslavo de Rusia:







Si entre miembros de la misma cultura eslava (que tú llamas etnia), hay diferencias... ¡qué decir de las diferencias raciales entre los miembros de una misma etnia (misma nación)!

Este es eslavo ruso, sí RUSO "igual" que el anterior.









Manoliko dijo:


> Los grupos étnicos tienen, en general, un origen común, así como una historia y una tradición que los unen como pueblo"



Dato sobrado y que no aporta nada al "debate". Jamás he negado esa frase y tampoco contradice lo que te he explicado.




Manoliko dijo:


> Y desde luego "cultura" no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con "raza",



Tremendo ERROR.

*La cultura es el PRODUCTO SOCIAL de una RAZA. Los genes de un grupo humano determinan la manifestaciones culturales del mismo.*




Manoliko dijo:


> es una gilipollez decir que la primera es una subcategoría de la segunda. Nación y etnia, aunque a veces se usen como sinónimos, tampoco son lo mismo, por qué nación tiene además un sentido político y administrativo.[/SIZE]
> 
> Nación es la manifestación política-social de un grupo étnico. Por eso Francia no puede ser una Nación, porque es un ente político sin fundamento étnico, es un Estado imperial que engloba etnias dispares e impone una cultura ajena a sus etnias.
> 
> ...


----------



## tartessiana (20 May 2017)

Zas en toda la boca al manoliko de los cojones.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 May 2017)

> La cultura es el PRODUCTO SOCIAL de una RAZA. Los genes de un grupo humano determinan la manifestaciones culturales del mismo.



menuda sobrada, los genes influirán, pero no al 100%, ya que en caso contrario no existirían individuos de diferentes razas compartiendo una misma cultura cuyos primeros creadores (que no los únicos, las culturas evolucionan en el tiempo, como los idiomas), son de una raza.

¿cómo es que hay negros en EEUU que se gradúan en Harvard?.

Genes (sobre todo por ser humanos y tener habilidades propias de seres humanos: lenguajes, inteligencia, construcción de artefactos, etc), clima y zona geográfica por el tema de los recursos, influencias externos y otros factores son los que configuran las culturas.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (21 May 2017)

Para el que quiera seguir informándose -desde un punto de vista *CIENTÍFICO*- sobre el poblamiento de Europa y la evolución genética de los europeos, aquí os dejo una imagen del documental de Götherström y Jakobsson, que muestra las dos vías de penetración de los cazadores recolectores en Escandinavia tras la retirada de los hielos.







La flecha roja representa la migración de los cazadores-recolectores de Europa Occidental, y la azul, la de los cazadores-recolectores de Europa Oriental, en el inicio del Mesolítico.


----------



## Manoliko (21 May 2017)

magnus dijo:


> Eso lo he notado desde tu primer comentario en el hilo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




NO, IMBÉCIL, cultura no es una subcategoría de raza, y etnia no es una subcategoría de cultura. Cultura y raza habitan en dimensiones diferentes.


Fijate si estarás diciendo gilipilloces que Arrekarallo no se atreve a darte un thanks.


----------



## Gregor Strasser (21 May 2017)

Pero qué mierdas leo, vamos a ver:

La cultura es el producto de la raza y la cultura se divide en etnias.

Los eslavos no son una etnia, son una cultura como la germánica. Esto cualquier persona lo sabe.

---------- Post added 21-may-2017 at 19:30 ----------

Los eslavos son un conjunto de etnias y no conforman ningún patrón racial. Los hay quienes son braquicéfalos y los hay que son dolicocéfalos, también hay quienes son bajitos y otros muy altos. No hay ningún patrón racial en ninguna etnia.


No existe el fenotipo eslavo.
No existe el fenotipo germánico.
No existe el fenotipo celta.


----------



## Manoliko (21 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Del E puedes decir lo que quieras. Del E1b1b y similares, no. Son linajes claramente cóngidos y existen en europeos nativos 'de toda la vida' igual que existen rasgos negroides en europeos 'de toda la vida'. Estos rasgos negroides pueden ir desde la congización residual de Oliver Kahn hasta la clara mulatización del truño genético.
> 
> 
> Cada individuo llama Cromagnon a lo que le sale de los huevos. Para unos, todo HAM o Humano Anatómicamente Moderno (sea lo que sea eso) es un cromag, desde el australoide hasta el europeo. Para otros, toda la población europea paleolítica Sapiens era Cromag, lo cual convierte en Cromag a negros, mulatos, khoisánidos y gente con mucha mongolización. Ahora tú llamas Cromag a todos los IJK (que nadie sabe qué aspecto tenían), lo cual excluiría de la definición a quienes son de antepasados R1b. No tiene ni pies ni cabeza pero sí kilómetros y kilómetros de tripas laberínticas y podridas.
> ...



Primer punto; E1b1b no es típico de los pueblos "conguidos" sino de los pueblos afroasiaticos del Norte y Noreste del continente.

Segundo; R1b es descendiente de k y por tanto de IJK

tercero; el problema cuando tú tratas de aislar individuos con unas caracteristicas muy concretas y pretender que solo ellos son de raza pura es que... es un patrón arbitrario que te sacas de la manga. Seleccionas las características como a ti te interesa para justificar tus ideas preconcebidas. Por eso te he preguntado varias veces que me demuestres que en el pasado existió una raza de pelirrojos, braquicéfalos y celíacos. ¿Por qué no una raza de dolicocéfalos pelirrojos y otra de braquicéfalos rubios? Los de la teoría de linajes simplemente cogéis todas las características que pueden darse entre los europeos y las emparejais en tres tipos y decis que solo esos son puros y el resto son una mezcla. Lo que vosotros llamáis armenoide y los antropólogos de verdad llamaban mediterráneo (aunque no tiene por que tener esa nariz que vosotros decís ni otros rasgos) es lo único que seguro existió en la prehistoria, y no creo que aun así hubiese una población donde todos los individuos tuviesen el mismo fenotipo. ¿Pero una raza de pelirrojos braquicéfalos? Venga demuestralo.

cuarto; Los griegos son los más diversos fenotípicamente y genotípicamente. Pero son una mezcla de genotipo/fenotipos blancos descendientes todos de los cazadores recolectores de eurasia occidental (cromañones) protoblancos y la raza blanca es solo una y por tanto no son mestizos.

Quinto; La pigmentación más oscura es dominante, muchos otros rasgos caucásicos no. Dos subsaharianos no pueden tener un hijo caucásico, incluso mulatos afroamericanos con muchos antepasados europeos (y que tienen en realidad más genética europea que africana) es casi imposible que tengan un hijo de aspecto europeo (teóricamente es posible pero yo no conozco ningún caso, si conozco caso de cuarterones o mulatos tirando a blanco que al tener descendencia con un blanco el niño puede pasar por blanco, y ya es difícil).

Lo quieras o no, la distancia genética y fenotípica entre cualquier par de europeos, ya sea un nórdico y un mediterráneo, es mucho muchísimo más próxima que la que hay entre cualquier europeo y un subsahariano o un chino. Y si hay agrupaciones de individuos dentro de una misma especie que tienen características genéticas y fenotípicas más próximas entre sí que con otros grupos, yo a eso lo llamo RAZA.


----------



## tartessiana (21 May 2017)

Yo sigo esperando a que me demostréis cuales son los fenotipos eslavos, germánicos y celtas que tal parece que no lo sabéis, pero bien que os gusta decir que los pueblos étnicos tienen rasgos físicos diferenciados.


----------



## Manoliko (23 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Los cruces entre arménidos casi puros y cóngidos casi puros existen (en el este de África):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tú alegas que la piel de un pelirrojo debe ser colorada para que sea armónica. ¿Pero por que la estructura ósea debe ser robusta y el cráneo braquicéfalo? De eso es lo que yo estoy hablando. ¿Que pruebas tienes de que esa combinación es pura y existió en la prehistoria?

Por cierto, el E originario antepasado de los diferentes subclados modernos no era negroide en el sentido moderno, era una raza arcaica que ya no existe. Quizás fuese en efecto más parecido a los negroides actuales que a las razas caucásica y mongoloide. Pero es que todos los humanos en aquella época lo eran. Los contemporáneos grupos de D y CT que salieron de África junto con el seguramente también tendrían un fenotipo similar en aquella época, y de los CT surgieron nuestros antepasados.

---------- Post added 23-may-2017 at 10:28 ----------




tartessiana dijo:


> Yo sigo esperando a que me demostréis cuales son los fenotipos eslavos, germánicos y celtas que tal parece que no lo sabéis, pero bien que os gusta decir que los pueblos étnicos tienen rasgos físicos diferenciados.



Yo no he hablado nunca de fenotipos eslavos, germánicos y celtas. Payasa.


----------



## Manoliko (23 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> No tengo ningún problema con usar 'raza blanca' siempre que hablemos en términos sociales, culturales, etc. Pero bajo el punto de vista taxonómico, morfológico, biológico, zoológico o como lo quieras llamar, es un error. 'Raza blanca' es en realidad un conglomerado vagamente definido por un predominio de las razas nórdicas en una mezcla con muchas otras razas.
> 
> 
> Los pelirrojos con el pelo más puro (naranja) y con la piel más pura (colorada) tienen casi siempre esta constitución física.
> ...




Volvemos al inicio del hilo, de la observación de la naturaleza debemos intuir que las razas más adaptadas al frío son morenas (los esquimales también usan pieles). Frío extremo igual a nieve igual a intensa luz solar. La mayoría de individuos con tez clara tienen cuerpos altos y esbeltos. Por otra parte la mayoría de pelirrojos son dolícoféfalos y de estatura media o alta, y la mayoría de braquicéfalos son morenos. Tu teoría no se sostiene. 

Me alegra que admitas que E no es de origen cónguido. E procede de un linaje anterior a las razas actuales. Procede del noreste de África, una parte de E se separó y emigró al África típicamente subsahariana mezclandose con otros linajes exclusivos de la zona mientras otra parte evolucionó por separado junto a linajes del próximo oriente.

La raza blanca SI existe. Incluso lo que tú llamas nórdico blanco, la inexistente nordico-roja y la armenide o como coño llaméis a los mediterráneos tienen, incluso en sus supuestas formas más puras y extremas, más parecido tanto fenotípico como genotípico entre si que con negroides y gente del extremo oriente.


----------



## Ov€rdose (23 May 2017)

Dos cosas sin tomar partido en uno u otro bando:







Las barbas rojas que aparecen en la arqueología, por ejemplo en frescos andalusies, es muy probable que sean tinte. Sin negar que sus portadores fueran blancos.

Y los famosos bereberes blancos son cosa del pasado muy muy remoto, animo al que tenga dinero y tiempo a que viaje a zonas bereberes y verá que lo que queda de ellos es una población 99% mulata.


----------



## frank rayan (23 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> No tengo ningún problema con usar 'raza blanca' siempre que hablemos en términos sociales, culturales, etc. Pero bajo el punto de vista taxonómico, morfológico, biológico, zoológico o como lo quieras llamar, es un error. 'Raza blanca' es en realidad un conglomerado vagamente definido por un predominio de las razas nórdicas en una mezcla con muchas otras razas.
> 
> 
> Los pelirrojos con el pelo más puro (naranja) y con la piel más pura (colorada) tienen casi siempre esta constitución física.
> ...



Por esa misma adaptación al frío extremo los inuit y los samis son pelirrojos . Amosnomejodas . 
Cuánta tontería en tan poco espacio 

Hoc signo tuetur pius , Hoc signo vincitur inimicus


----------



## Manoliko (23 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Chorradas de analfabeto. Para empezar, entre los saami hay bastantes pelirrojos. Para continuar, ni los inuit ni los saamis llevan suficiente tiempo viviendo en esas condiciones como para que la selección natural estabilice sus rasgos y seleccione los más ventajosos, y además ambas etnias son mezcladas (confirmado por análisis genéticos). Los inuit además son exogámicos en extremo.
> 
> Los que os escudáis en la selección natural aun tenéis que explicar por qué los inuit y los saami son tan diferentes si, total, ambos viven en el frío y deberían ser iguales. Muchos australianos viven en el desierto y no explicáis por qué no se parecen a los moros. Muchos chinos viven en los trópicos y no explicáis por qué no se parecen a los negros o a los sudamericanos. Etc. Si esto es todo lo que tenéis, no me extraña en absoluto que teorías raciales amateurs resistan durante años mientras nadie sabe cubrir el hueco con nada mejor.
> 
> ...



Los esquimales y los saami no viven en el mismo medio. Los Saami viven en la Taiga y los esquimales en un entorno sin bosques, donde todo el año hay nieve, hielo y temperaturas de extremo frío. Los saami si son, evidentemente, un pueblo mestizo. Precisamente los que tienen más rasgos mongoloides son los más morenos. Los saami pelirrojos y altos tienen más sangre nórdica que siberiana.

---------- Post added 23-may-2017 at 14:54 ----------




Arrekarallo dijo:


> La mayoría de morenos también son dolicocéfalos ¿Y? :XX: a ver si estiendes el punto; Según tú la braquicefalia procede sólamente de la "raza nordico-roja" o de mestizaje con mongoloides. Entonces el pelo rojo debería ser más común entre los braquicéfalos polacos que entre los irlandeses dolicocéfalos. Sin embargo los polacos tienen el cabello rubio o castaño y los irlandeses castaño, pelirrojo o moreno. De lo contrario; que curiosa y caprichosa mezcla que en un lado produce individuos mayoritariamente rubios y braquicéfalos y en otras ocasiones pelirrojos y dolícocéfalos. Gran argumento jaquematista :rolleye: Lo que tú llamas pelirrojos son en realidad mezclados.
> 
> 
> Clasificación racial manoliquista.
> ...



Los catalogo como diferentes variedades (llámalo subrazas si quieres) de la misma raza caucásica.

---------- Post added 23-may-2017 at 15:35 ----------

Estoy troleando un poco en su último video. He llevado el discurso nordicista al extremo, afirmando que solo los que tienen el pelo rubio platino y ojos azules claros son europeos puros, que los que tienen el pelo rubio oscuro y ojos grises son mulatos.

"In my opinion, only the Platinum blond with light blue eyes are pure Neanderthals. The dark blond with dark blue or grey eyes are also mestizos. The majority of the population of Scandinavia is mestizo with homo sapiens, as an Italian or an Arab, is the same."

me responde uno:

"Mestizo is the union between an European and a Native American... Also, there's a thing called hormones while growing up, testosterone affecting men and lots of other factors, such as food and enviroment. Blonde comes in various shades but is still blonde. You don't know what you're talking about."

A lo cual he replicado 

"If we accept that the dark-blonde is pure Neanderthal then also would have to accept as pure Neanderthal who has light brown hair, and then of dark brown hair, and then to black hair, and then to the black skin.

stop living on lie, only people with blonde hair Platinum are pure Neanderthals."



Arrekarallo, parece que a estos nordicistas no les gusta tu teoría del "nórdico blanco" con blondismo extremo.


----------



## beke (23 May 2017)

¿Trump es un nórdico rojo mongolizado?

¿Por qué las mujeres nórdicas mongolizadas o mezcladas residualmente con otras razas son consideradas como las más atractivas? Las NR y en menor medida las NB puras son poco atractivas. ¿La belleza es entonces subjetiva y no una cosa grabada en nuestro ADN que nos hace consideras bellas a las mujeres más puras y por ende mas evolucionadas (en el caso de las razas nórdicas)?

Es mas guapa una somalí que una NR.


----------



## tartessiana (23 May 2017)

beke dijo:


> Es mas guapa una somalí que una NR.



Pues eso es porque seguramente eres mulato.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 May 2017)

Y judaizado, le sienta muy bien la quipá... 

Bueno, qué, ¿cómo va la colección de estampitas de friquicarallo? 



beke dijo:


> ¿Trump es un nórdico rojo mongolizado?
> 
> .


----------



## tartessiana (23 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Los esquimales y los saami no viven en el mismo medio. Los Saami viven en la Taiga y los esquimales en un entorno sin bosques, donde todo el año hay nieve, hielo y temperaturas de extremo frío. Los saami si son, evidentemente, un pueblo mestizo. Precisamente los que tienen más rasgos mongoloides son los más morenos. Los saami pelirrojos y altos tienen más sangre nórdica que siberiana.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-may-2017 at 14:54 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo me parto leyendo a dos paletos en el tema racial (Varg y Marikoliko) discutiendo sus pajas mentales. Uno diciendo que los europeos evolucionamos de neandertales como si la mayoría tuviésemos caras alargadas con la sien de 4 centímetros y la frente hundida, pa cagarse. Y el otro escribiendo chorradas de que todos los eurodescendientes somos una raza la "rasa vlanka" habiendo tanta diversidad de fenotipos, cosa que no puede ocurrir si fuésemos una sola raza. 

Y el otro paleto, el tal Gothaus escribiendo que los grupos étnicos tienen rasgos raciales propios y sin aportar ninguna evidencia. 

Yo es que encuentro la teoría que comparte Arrekarallo bastante lógica porque tiene buenos argumentos, y hasta que no haya alguien que ponga una teoría más convincente me quedo con la de Arrekarallo.

Sigo esperando a que alguien de los paletos me diga desde un enfoque biológico por qué una raza puede tener tantas diferencias fisiológicas que no me cuadra. No me cuadra. Decidme cómo coño un arménido puro como el de la foto va ser de la misma raza que el regordete pelirrojo de la foto, es que es no me lo puedo tragar, mi sentido lógico y racional me impide creer vuestras pajas mentales.


----------



## Manoliko (23 May 2017)

tartessiana dijo:


> Yo me parto leyendo a dos paletos en el tema racial (Varg y Marikoliko) discutiendo sus pajas mentales. Uno diciendo que los europeos evolucionamos de neandertales como si la mayoría tuviésemos caras alargadas con la sien de 4 centímetros y la frente hundida, pa cagarse. Y el otro escribiendo chorradas de que todos los eurodescendientes somos una raza la "rasa vlanka" habiendo tanta diversidad de fenotipos, cosa que no puede ocurrir si fuésemos una sola raza.
> 
> Y el otro paleto, el tal Gothaus escribiendo que los grupos étnicos tienen rasgos raciales propios y sin aportar ninguna evidencia.
> 
> ...



Los caucásicos compartimos toda una larga gama de rasgos fenotípicos que no se dan en otras razas. Tú te empeñas en fijarte en la variabilidad que puede haber dentro de la raza y pones dos o tres ejemplos extremos. Lo mismos e puede aplicar sobre lo que vosotros llamáis nordico blanco o nordico rojos etc por mucho que queráis acotar al máximo los parámetros para considerarlos puros. ¿Que altura debe tener exactamente un nórdico blanco? ¿Es igual de puro uno de 178 que otro que mida 2 metros? Son más de 20 cm de diferencia, mucha más que la que hay habitualmente entre razas ¿Uno con el pelo rubio platino es más puro que otro con el pelo rubio dorado? ¿Un nórdico blanco calvo y un nórdico blanco con pelo son razas distintas? ¿Y si uno es peludo y el otro tiene escaso vello corporal? ¿Pueden haber nordico blancos con la polla grande y otros con la polla pequeña o son dos razas distintas? 

Y lo más importante y que aún no habéis respondido, porque de verdad que el tema de los nordico rojos me fascina. En serio ¿De dónde sacáis que la combinación de rasgos debe ser esa? ¿Por qu braquicefalia y pelo rojo? ¿Que pruebas arqueológicas o biológicas respaldan esa hipótesis?

---------- Post added 23-may-2017 at 18:14 ----------




Arrekarallo dijo:


> Ok pues dime qué variedades son esas. Teniendo en cuenta que me parece fatal llamar de 'variedades' a
> 
> a) un tío bajito, colorado, braquicéfalo, de pelo naranja, ojos azul marino, rechoncho y corpulento
> 
> ...



No son demasiadas si las comparas con otras razas, y eso que son ejemplos extremos de la posible variabilidad. Demuéstrame tú que existió alguna vez una raza pura de pelirrojos braquicéfalos, cojones ya. Ni una puta prueba tienes, no ya pruebas, ni el más mínimo indicio. Es una puta fantasia.


----------



## beke (23 May 2017)

tartessiana dijo:


> Pues eso es porque seguramente eres mulato.


----------



## Gothaus (23 May 2017)

tartessiana dijo:


> Yo me parto leyendo a dos paletos en el tema racial (Varg y Marikoliko) discutiendo sus pajas mentales. Uno diciendo que los europeos evolucionamos de neandertales como si la mayoría tuviésemos caras alargadas con la sien de 4 centímetros y la frente hundida, pa cagarse. Y el otro escribiendo chorradas de que todos los eurodescendientes somos una raza la "rasa vlanka" habiendo tanta diversidad de fenotipos, cosa que no puede ocurrir si fuésemos una sola raza.
> 
> Y el otro paleto, el tal Gothaus escribiendo que los grupos étnicos tienen rasgos raciales propios y sin aportar ninguna evidencia.
> 
> ...



Por alusiones, "evidencias" las que los nordicistas no aportan, oiga. Rollo frenológico desatado. Pero usted a lo suyo.

Luego habla de paletismo.


----------



## tartessiana (23 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Ni una puta prueba tienes, no ya pruebas, ni el más mínimo indicio. Es una puta fantasia.



Pues tú ni una puta prueba tienes para argumentar el por qué somos una raza a pesar de tener tantas diferencias fisiológicas. Así que para andar pidiendo pruebas empieza tú aportando algunas en vez de quedar como paleto en el tema.

---------- Post added 23-may-2017 at 18:15 ----------




Gothaus dijo:


> Por alusiones, "evidencias" las que los nordicistas no aportan, oiga. Rollo frenológico desatado. Pero usted a lo suyo.
> 
> Luego habla de paletismo.



Al menos la teoría de Arrekarallo tiene lógica, es intuitiva y en algunos aspectos tiene respaldo científico como los estudios de linajes genéticos. Pero en cambio tu teoría no tiene ni por dónde cogerse, venga que para evidencias sois vosotros los que quedáis debiendo el 100%.













Sí la misma raza, sin lugar a dudas...


----------



## Gregor Strasser (23 May 2017)

beke dijo:


>



Joderrrrrrrr menudo argumento más chorra. Prefiero a esta nórdico roja que a tus macacos lampiños.







---------- Post added 23-may-2017 at 18:21 ----------







:o


----------



## Manoliko (23 May 2017)

tartessiana dijo:


> Pues tú ni una puta prueba tienes para argumentar el por qué somos una raza a pesar de tener tantas diferencias fisiológicas. Así que para andar pidiendo pruebas empieza tú aportando algunas en vez de quedar como paleto en el tema.
> 
> 
> Al menos la teoría de Arrekarallo tiene lógica, es intuitiva y en algunos aspectos tiene respaldo científico como los estudios de linajes genéticos. Pero en cambio tu teoría no tiene ni por dónde cogerse, venga que para evidencias sois vosotros los que quedáis debiendo el 100%.





Solo tiene lógica si aceptas sus dogmas de fe y no te los planteas, si no te cuestionas la existencia de un ser todopoderoso también tiene lógica el evangelio. Tampoco es intuitiva, simplemente está diseñada para que los retrasados nordicistas puedan digerirla a gusto.

Yo no tengo nada que demostrar, la raza blanca es una realidad que existe (cada vez menos pero existe). Es una evidencia física que existe un grupo humano que tiene una serie de características fenotípicas y genotípicas comunes. De lo que no existen evidencias es de la existencia en el pasado de una raza de pelirrojos braquicéfalos de mandíbula cuadrada y una de rubios platino dolicocéfalos y de rasgos delicados todos ellos. Sois vosotros quienes tenéis que demostrarlo.


----------



## Gothaus (24 May 2017)

tartessiana dijo:


> Pues tú ni una puta prueba tienes para argumentar el por qué somos una raza a pesar de tener tantas diferencias fisiológicas. Así que para andar pidiendo pruebas empieza tú aportando algunas en vez de quedar como paleto en el tema.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-may-2017 at 18:15 ----------
> 
> ...



¿Pruebas? ¿Ciencia? Usted no se ha fijado en las chorradas que escriben en Europa Soberana. Parece el programa de Iker Jiménez con Tristanbraker de personaje invitado.

A simple vista ya te clasifican a un individuo como "mezcla de NR con NB con cierta conguización, ligerísima armenización y clara mongolización". Eso es frenología del siglo XXI en estado puro. Te mezclan ciencia, la que les conviene, con carlosjesusismo de "estas son las características de tal raza en su estado más puro", las que les salen a ellos del nacle, y se quedan tan anchos.

Pero vamos, en cuanto a lo de las razas y subrazas, a mi me parecía que algo tan básico era evidente. Como lo es para un ganadero con sus vacas. Por ejemplo, la raza blanca está formada por diferentes subrazas con características comunes que la diferencian, en general, de la raza negra, por ejemplo, y características diferentes que hace que se puedan distinguir subrazas; digamos mediterráneos, alpinos, nórdicos, etcétera.

Y esto qué lo produce. La distancia genética y el aislamiento. Las subrazas europeas o sus mezclas tienen menos distancia entre sí que entre las razas y subrazas no europeas.

Un ganadero te distingue, entre la raza asturiana de vacas, las que son asturianas de los valles y las que son asturianas de las montañas. Y no dejan de ser la raza asturiana de vacas aunque tengan características que las diferencien, pero tienen más características comunes entre ellas que entre las frisonas, las tudancas, las suizas, las charolesas y su puta madre.

Asturiana de los valles:







Asturiana de las montañas:







Son dos subrazas o subdivisiones de la misma raza. Por qué, porque proceden de un tronco común muy cercano que se ha adaptado a dos ambientes diferentes (el tronco castaño). No podemos hablar de dos razas distintas, sino de subrazas porque las diferencian sólamente características muy puntuales, como los cuernos, la longitud de la cabeza, el tamaño del pecho y la anchura del culo. A usted le ponen a cualquiera de las dos con respecto a una frisona y las distingue en el acto. Pero le ponen las dos juntas y le cuesta. Por qué; porque tienen cierta diferencia genética, pero la diferencia genética con las frisonas es mucho más grande.

Con las razas europeas pasa exactamente lo mismo. El aislamiento y la adaptación a climas y orografías diferentes hace que una misma raza se vaya separando en subrazas y, con el tiempo suficiente, hacer que su distancia genética sea tal que hablemos de razas diferentes y, a la postre, especies diferentes.

La raza blanca es una porque tiene características comunes generales que no tienen el resto de razas: la piel más o menos blanca con todos sus matices, el pelo generalmente ondulado, vello facial y corporal más abundante que el resto de razas, etcétera. Pero luego tiene otras características que hace que dentro de ella clasifiquemos subrazas: mediterráneos más bajos y gráciles y con el cabello y ojos oscuros, nórdicos más altos y anchos y con el cabello y ojos claros, etcétera. Pero un mediterráneo no es menos blanco que un nórdico por tener el pelo y los ojos más oscuros ni quiere decir que tenga origen africano, como afirma Frak.

No sean becerros. Las características diferenciadoras producidas por el aislamiento y la adaptación al medio ambiente son más rápidas de las que ustedes creen. Si usted tiene una tribu, la divide en dos y coloca a una en la montaña, con frío extremo y poca luz y a otra en el desierto, con mucho calor y sol, puede que basten dos mil años y aislamiento para que esas dos poblaciones presenten características físicas evidentemente diferenciadoras, aunque se trate de la misma raza. Si les da cinco mil años, las diferencias físicas empiezan a agrandarse; si les da diez mil, igual estamos hablando ya de razas diferentes. Y si les da cien mil, puede que ya estemos hablando de especies diferentes.

Así que hablamos de raza blanca porque tenemos un tronco común ancestral. Y hablamos de razas blancas porque ese tronco común se ha escindido en otros varios, al presentar diferentes mutaciones y adaptaciones a los diferentes medios. Y si nos vamos aún más atrás, nos encontramos con que tenemos antepasados comunes con los negros, con los amarillos y con los marrones.

No sé, es que a mí estas cosas me parecen tan de cajón que me asombra que se cuestionen.


----------



## beke (24 May 2017)

Gregor Strasser dijo:


> Joderrrrrrrr menudo argumento más chorra. Prefiero a esta nórdico roja que a tus macacos lampiños.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me refería a una NR pura.


----------



## Gothaus (24 May 2017)

Hilernus dijo:


> A ninguno hay por dónde cogeros.
> 
> Ni existe una "raza blanca", ni los blancos somos, roji-blancos armenoides.
> 
> Pero vosotros seguid, ya da todo igual. Europa está muerta, la han matado los propios europeos, nada tiene sentido y estáis perdiendo el tiempo. A veces dudo que seais reales...



Si no existe una raza blanca, entonces tampoco existe una raza negra, una amarilla y una cobriza. Ni sus variantes.

O sea, lo que afirman los progres: no hay razas, sólo hay una raza humana. Lo único diferente es el color de piel, ¿no?


----------



## zask (24 May 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> ¿Pruebas? ¿Ciencia? Usted no se ha fijado en las chorradas que escriben en Europa Soberana. Parece el programa de Iker Jiménez con Tristanbraker de personaje invitado.
> 
> A simple vista ya te clasifican a un individuo como "mezcla de NR con NB con cierta conguización, ligerísima armenización y clara mongolización". Eso es frenología del siglo XXI en estado puro. Te mezclan ciencia, la que les conviene, con carlosjesusismo de "estas son las características de tal raza en su estado más puro", las que les salen a ellos del nacle, y se quedan tan anchos.
> 
> ...



He estado siguiendo bastante este debate. Lo que ahora dices en tu mensaje no deja de dar la razón a la teoría de Europa Soberana. Dices que hay "subrazas" blancas y que tienen todos un tronco común y por eso se puede hablar de "raza blanca". Como ves, todo es una cuestión de tiempo y selección natural bajo presión selectiva y aislamiento. Ese tronco común que dices que tiene la raza blanca, si vas más atrás tiene un tronco común también con la "raza negra" y más atrás con los primates. En cambio, si vas hacia adelante, todo parece apuntar, y nadie lo ha encajado mejor hasta ahora que ES, que las ramas que salen del tronco de la raza blanca, de haber seguido este mismo camino sin la híbridación extrema por la vida moderna y civilización, podrían haberse convertido ya en nuevos troncos (puede haber debate ahí quizás, de hasta qué punto son distintas, pero no se investigarán esas cosas como dice arrekarallo). 

Se ve claramente que del tronco caucásico, la evolución comenzaba a tomar caminos distintos. El tronco caucásico llegó a producir tipos muy diferenciados entre sí, a pesar de ser obviamente blancos y tener muchísimo más en común que con negros, por ejemplo. Ahora bien, yo también creo que lo que ahora se llama "raza blanca", serían mezclas de todas esas ramas que salían del tronco caucásico y más residualmente con otras más alejadas, como la cónguida y la mongólida.

Y no por eso hablaré de superioridades ni dividiré entre hermanos europeos. Simplemente algunos estamos a favor de la biodiversidad, incluida la humana, y otros de lo multi y homogeneizador, que concluye con la desaparición de razas, tradiciones y culturas.


----------



## Manoliko (24 May 2017)

zask dijo:


> He estado siguiendo bastante este debate. Lo que ahora dices en tu mensaje no deja de dar la razón a la teoría de Europa Soberana. Dices que hay "subrazas" blancas y que tienen todos un tronco común y por eso se puede hablar de "raza blanca". Como ves, todo es una cuestión de tiempo y selección natural bajo presión selectiva y aislamiento. Ese tronco común que dices que tiene la raza blanca, si vas más atrás tiene un tronco común también con la "raza negra" y más atrás con los primates. En cambio, si vas hacia adelante, todo parece apuntar, y nadie lo ha encajado mejor hasta ahora que ES, que las ramas que salen del tronco de la raza blanca, de haber seguido este mismo camino sin la híbridación extrema por la vida moderna y civilización, podrían haberse convertido ya en nuevos troncos (puede haber debate ahí quizás, de hasta qué punto son distintas, pero no se investigarán esas cosas como dice arrekarallo).
> 
> Se ve claramente que del tronco caucásico, la evolución comenzaba a tomar caminos distintos. El tronco caucásico llegó a producir tipos muy diferenciados entre sí, a pesar de ser obviamente blancos y tener muchísimo más en común que con negros, por ejemplo. Ahora bien, yo también creo que lo que ahora se llama "raza blanca", serían mezclas de todas esas ramas que salían del tronco caucásico y más residualmente con otras más alejadas, como la cónguida y la mongólida.
> 
> Y no por eso hablaré de superioridades ni dividiré entre hermanos europeos. Simplemente algunos estamos a favor de la biodiversidad, incluida la humana, y otros de lo multi y homogeneizador, que concluye con la desaparición de razas, tradiciones y culturas.




El debate está en que los de Europa Sobrena afirman que la división del tronco caucásico llegó a ser tal que se formaron razas totalmente distintas y que luego se volvieron a cruzar. Eso es una afirmación gratuita que no tiene ninguna base científica ni prueba física alguna. Lo más lógico e intuitivo (usando palabras de tartesiana) si usamos la lógica deductiva y la ley de la navaja de Ockam, es que la raza blanca nunca llegó a separarse hasta esos extremos. Primero por no haber pruebas de ello, y segundo por qué esa teoría es innecesaria para explicar la variabilidad fenotípica dentro de la raza. Obviamente antes de que haya especialización tiene que haber un momento en que el tronco común era muy similar y se fue separando progresivamente.

¿Por que el estado actual debe ser una regresión en lugar del resultado natural de ese proceso? Es como la teoría de la panspermia, si porder puede ser, pero la vida se generó en algún lado... por tanto la panspermia no es necesaria para explicar el origen de la vida en la tierra y además no resuelve el problema del origen de la vida. Pues que haya un momento en que una raza comparta una serie de características comunes pero haya ciertas tendencias locales hacia unos rasgos más concretos sería un proceso natural, no pinta nada atribuir una mínima diferenciación a mezcla de razas.

Y no, era imposible que la raza blanca se disgregase hasta los extremos de generar razas totalmente distintas. ¿Por qué? Por qué buena parte de la diversidad fenotípica de la raza es producto del neolítico, y por tanto de la civilización. Y con civilización la selección natural deja de actuar o se ralentiza muchísimo. Además de que las fronteras físicas en Europa son casi inexistentes, no hay apenas aislamiento (además de que la civilización trae consigo el comercio). Yo creía que esto era lógica elemental, no me explico que haya que explicarlo y que cueste tanto que se entienda.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 May 2017)

Entre los caucásicos habemos:

- una raza, la cántabropirenaica, la del núcleo originario de aquel refugio glacial.
- el resto de subrazas, el resultado de los cambios -si es evolución o degeneración ya no entro- ocurridos al expandirse por el mundo a lo largo de los milenios posteriores. Según los que salieron para donde salieron se fueron definiendo unas u otras características. En los núcleos originales debieron de estar presentes casi todos los rasgos que luego han quedado encasillados en cada una de las subrazas. Al contrario de lo que se dice, los grupos humanos más antiguos tienen mayor variedad, es el efecto de deriva genética y selecciones posteriores los que llevan a una aparente uniformización, no alrevés.

En el refugio glacial cantábrico tuvo que haber pelinegros, rubios, pelirrojos, de ojos castannos, verdes y azules (como nos indica La Branna).

Los restos de la Garma en Cantabria irán dando poco a poco estas claves. Es el único lugar del mundo en que quedaron tantas fases de la historia congeladas para su estudio, "casualmente" y de nuevo en la zona cero de la formación del hombre moderno.


Hale, atpc... 

Y no somos ganau como para andar definiendo a las personas por sus características "taxonómicas", eso es para los animales.

El viquingo de los cojones que se meta su basura satánica por el ojete, que se considere suertudo por su origen cantábrico y que no se mate tanto en buscar nórdicos en las más remotas civilizaciones y admita que nunca ha existido una civilización en su territorio nórdico.


----------



## Sunwukung (25 May 2017)

tartessiana dijo:


> Yo me parto leyendo a dos paletos en el tema racial (Varg y Marikoliko) discutiendo sus pajas mentales. Uno diciendo que los europeos evolucionamos de neandertales como si la mayoría tuviésemos caras alargadas con la sien de 4 centímetros y la frente hundida, pa cagarse. Y el otro escribiendo chorradas de que todos los eurodescendientes somos una raza la "rasa vlanka" habiendo tanta diversidad de fenotipos, cosa que no puede ocurrir si fuésemos una sola raza.



esta sí que es buena, si una raza no es más que la aglutinación de un conjunto de características genotípicas y, por tanto, fenotípicas, por aislamiento o lo que sea, ¿en qué momento empieza una y acaba otra? ¿quién decide cuándo las diferencias fenotípicas, que son a las que más se está aludiendo aquí, son suficientes como para etiquetar a otra raza? ¿en algún momento hay alguna frontera seria y radical como que no se puedan cruzar?

Lo de la calvicie me ha matao, la verdad.

Mutaciones favorables y desfavorables se supone que están sucediendo todo el tiempo.

Además de que ni siquiera se sabe si el color de la piel es adaptación a algo en concreto (suficiente adaptación, como las miniadaptaciones dietéticas que en realidad no son suficientes y todos los humanos seguimos estando dentro de un molde frugívoro en realidad).

---------- Post added 25-may-2017 at 01:43 ----------




> El inglés zanahorio además tiene coherencia en otros rasgos relacionados entre sí, como su braquicefalia y su cuerpo rechoncho. No hay rasgos disonantes o que se encuentren en contradicción entre sí. Vienen en un pack y el pack es coherente.



ahora resulta que son criterios estéticos, ::.


----------



## beke (25 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> La naturaleza nunca selecciona algo tan desventajoso y repulsivo como la calvicie



Que cabrón :XX:


----------



## Bernaldo (25 May 2017)

¿Por qué tengo que definir taxonómicamente raza caucásica o raza cántabropirinaica, friquigalaico? Acabo de dejar bien claro lo absurdo de definir a los grupos humanos taxonómicamente y la razón de ello.

Que la zona francocantábrica es donde está el origen de varios de los patrones europeos es algo que no te voy a descubrir ahora. Tú ya lo sabes, aunque querrás darle la explicación que te parezca... porque partes del grandísimo error -infantil y fanático- de querer asociar esos patrones con "características taxonómicas" cosa que no podrás hacer jamás.

De ahí que llegues a ridiculeces como calificar de mestizo al hombre de la Braña.

Incluso la razón de por qué esa zona fue tal refugio glacial está ya explicado.

Si dudas de que las personas sean ganada probablemente haya algo de proyección de tí mismo en ese juicio. Lo que es indudable es que los seres humanos no pueden ser encasillados como animales solo porque una parte de su esencia sea compartida con la de los animales.





Arrekarallo dijo:


> Defíneme *MORFOLÓGICA Y TAXONÓMICAMENTE* 'raza caucásica'.
> 
> 
> Defíneme *MORFOLÓGICA Y TAXONÓMICAMENTE* 'raza cántabropirenaica' follavacoide.
> ...


----------



## Manoliko (25 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, hace unas cuantas páginas diste una lista de esos rasgos y te la desmonté uno a uno. Por ejemplo




¿Que tú desmontaste que? Señor mío, hasta un bebé es capaz de diferenciar a simple vista las diferencias fenotípicas entre caucásicos, negros y mongoloides. Y a nivel genetico ya ni hablamos, Hay una clara diferenciación.




Arrekarallo dijo:


> Eso dependerá de los rasgos de su rostro y resto del cuerpo. Si es igual que uno puro pero 'en miniatura' es posible que su estatura más reducida se deba a mala nutrición en la infancia, por ejemplo. En general uno de esa estatura va a estar mezclado, aunque sea residualmente, con razas de menor estatura (nordico-roja, arménida, mongólida...) y eso se reflejará en su rostro y otras partes.
> 
> 
> Sí. El de pelo dorado va a tener aportes, no importa cuán residuales, de razas morenas o de la raza nordico-roja. Yo solo he visto a un tío NB 100% puro y es el que la clasificación de ES tiene como ejemplo.
> ...




Pues el tamaño de los genitales así como el de los pechos en las mujeres es algo que altera notablemente el fenotipo. Yo creo que deberíais incluirlo en la clasificación racial, es solo una sugerencia.

Según vuestra teoría los escandinavos se supone que son los que más sangre "nórdico-blanca" tienen ¿verdad? Pues resulta que se encuentran entre los países con más vello corporal del mundo.

Osea que según tú, todos los individuos de esa legendaria raza de titanes nordicoblancos tenían justo la misma altura y la misma tonalidad de cabello. Vamos, como si fuesen clones. Según tú no existe en la naturaleza diversidad genética alguna... estás enfermo tío.

Y lo de la calvicie ya es la hostia de gracioso. Los primates tienen genes que producen calvicie, millones de años antes de que supuestamente existiesen lo que tú crees que debió ser un mongolico-blanco. Los humanos perdimos el pelo, mediante un proceso evolutivo ¿Porque es desventajosa la calvicie? La raza blanca es a la vez la más peluda y la que más calvicie presenta, esta directamente relacionado con el dimorfismo sexual y la testosterona. En el áfrica subsahariana hay más diversidad fenotípica y genética (están más cruzados) y en cambio hay menos calvos. Así que deja de decir subnormalidades.




Arrekarallo dijo:


> Nadie puede demostrar que sí ni tampoco que no, lo que es innegable es su existencia *actual*. Sobre su origen solo se puede especular, y al menos hay gente que se atreve a especular aportando hechos y datos. El origen de los linajes R1 es Asia Central y Asia Central está muy poco excavada arqueológicamente hablando debido a su escasa población. Hasta que Asia Central (pongamos toda la zona alrededor del Altai) no se excave e investigue en condiciones, no se encontrarán a los antepasados de los linajes R1b y R1a, pero sabemos perfectamente que existieron porque está en el 'historial genético'. Qué aspecto tenían ya es otro tema, unos se atreven a adivinar y otros se conforman con mirar para otro lado y enterrar la cabeza bajo la arena.



¿Es innegable su existencia? Es innegable que hay individuos con una determinada combinación de rasgos (todos ellos propios de la raza blanca). No existe en la actualidad ninguna raza, ningún grupo humano, que comparte una combinación de características tan específica. 





Arrekarallo dijo:


> ¿No has dicho dos mensajes atrás que los nordicistas pasan de la clasificación racial de ES?




No, he dicho "estos nordicistas". El nordicismo es una memez tan ridícula, absurda e histriónica que incluso genera divisiones irreconciliables entre los propios nordicistas.


----------



## Gothaus (25 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Y lo de la calvicie ya es la hostia de gracioso. Los primates tienen genes que producen calvicie, millones de años antes de que supuestamente existiesen lo que tú crees que debió ser un mongolico-blanco. Los humanos perdimos el pelo, mediante un proceso evolutivo ¿Porque es desventajosa la calvicie? La raza blanca es a la vez la más peluda y la que más calvicie presenta, esta directamente relacionado con el dimorfismo sexual y la testosterona. En el áfrica subsahariana hay más diversidad fenotípica y genética (están más cruzados) y en cambio hay menos calvos. Así que deja de decir subnormalidades.



Lo de la calvicie he pasado de contestarlo porque me entraba la risa tonta cada vez que me ponía en el teclado. Sobre todo, teniendo en cuenta que nuestro purísimo y nordicísimo amigo Frak... es un puto calvo de mierda (PCM).

Lars Ulrich, otro nórdico, es otro PCM.

Ed Harris, que podría ser un prototipo de nórdico (vaya papel que habría hecho de Rommel de más joven), otro PCM.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 May 2017)

A ver, si todo esto funciona por el mismo principio que los nacionalistas. Todo lo malo en su región, por definición no es de allí sino que procede de España.

Para estos, si un tipo es calvo por definición no es nórdico o, dicho de otra manera, te montas tu definición de nórdico de forma que filtras todos los elementos que no te gustan.

Y olé sus buevos... 



Gothaus dijo:


> Lo de la calvicie he pasado de contestarlo porque me entraba la risa tonta cada vez que me ponía en el teclado. Sobre todo, teniendo en cuenta que nuestro purísimo y nordicísimo amigo Frak... es un puto calvo de mierda (PCM).
> 
> Lars Ulrich, otro nórdico, es otro PCM.
> 
> Ed Harris, que podría ser un prototipo de nórdico (vaya papel que habría hecho de Rommel de más joven), otro PCM.


----------



## zask (25 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> El debate está en que los de Europa Sobrena afirman que la división del tronco caucásico llegó a ser tal que se formaron razas totalmente distintas y que luego se volvieron a cruzar. Eso es una afirmación gratuita que no tiene ninguna base científica ni prueba física alguna. Lo más lógico e intuitivo (usando palabras de tartesiana) si usamos la lógica deductiva y la ley de la navaja de Ockam, es que la raza blanca nunca llegó a separarse hasta esos extremos. Primero por no haber pruebas de ello, y segundo por qué esa teoría es innecesaria para explicar la variabilidad fenotípica dentro de la raza. Obviamente antes de que haya especialización tiene que haber un momento en que el tronco común era muy similar y se fue separando progresivamente.
> 
> ¿Por que el estado actual debe ser una regresión en lugar del resultado natural de ese proceso? Es como la teoría de la panspermia, si porder puede ser, pero la vida se generó en algún lado... por tanto la panspermia no es necesaria para explicar el origen de la vida en la tierra y además no resuelve el problema del origen de la vida. Pues que haya un momento en que una raza comparta una serie de características comunes pero haya ciertas tendencias locales hacia unos rasgos más concretos sería un proceso natural, no pinta nada atribuir una mínima diferenciación a mezcla de razas.
> 
> Y no, era imposible que la raza blanca se disgregase hasta los extremos de generar razas totalmente distintas. ¿Por qué? Por qué buena parte de la diversidad fenotípica de la raza es producto del neolítico, y por tanto de la civilización. Y con civilización la selección natural deja de actuar o se ralentiza muchísimo. Además de que las fronteras físicas en Europa son casi inexistentes, no hay apenas aislamiento (además de que la civilización trae consigo el comercio). Yo creía que esto era lógica elemental, no me explico que haya que explicarlo y que cueste tanto que se entienda.



¿Tiene sentido tanta variabilidad fenotípica en una misma raza y porque sí? La naturaleza es muy eficiente, de modo que toda esa variabilidad que se mantuvo tras aparecer tenía un sentido y está claro que las distintas características que presentan las razas de la "raza blanca" pueden adaptarse mejor a unos entornos u otros (si no, se habrían ido tal cual llegaron). 

Dicho esto, tu párrafo sobre panspermia no tiene sentido (¿regresión? hablamos de hibridación), además de estar mal escrito y no entenderse bien. 

Te cito y respondo a la siguiente parte: "_Pues que haya un momento en que una raza comparta una serie de características comunes pero haya ciertas tendencias locales hacia unos rasgos más concretos sería un proceso natural, no pinta nada atribuir una mínima diferenciación a mezcla de razas._" -->Aquí te da por "aclarar" que sería un proceso natural, nos ha jodido, es de lo que hablamos todo el rato, selección natural y esas cosas... Además, minimizas demasiado esas diferencias, como cuando hablas de "variabilidad fenotípica". Si nos ponemos así, no existen las razas directamente, son todo tendencias locales. 

Depués, haces afirmaciones gratuitas y cuantificas cosas poco cuantificables, como que buena parte de la diversidad fenotípica es producto del neolítico. ¿Te refieres al pelo rojo o rubio, por ejemplo? 

Sobre pelo rojo y rubio: Harding (2000) y compañía estudiaron el gen MC1R, que afecta a la pigmentación de la piel y el pelo y, por tanto, su color. El alelo para pelo rojo y el alelo para pelo rubio solo se encuentran en europeos y los europeos tienen más alelos para el gen MC1R que los africanos. Los africanos solo tienen alelos parecidos del MC1R y todos ellos codifican eumelanina, pigmento que produce piel y pelo oscuros. Aunque los euroasiáticos tienen alelos que codifican eumelanina, no son los mismos que los de los africanos, y además tienen muchos alelos para feomelanina. ¿Por qué digo esto? Varios alelos euroasiáticos de MC1R tienen entre 250.000 y 100.000 años, y el alelo para el pelo rojo tiene 80.000 (como ves, se sale un poquito del neolítico).

_For the European red hair-associated Arg151cys and Arg160Trp variants, we estimate an age of ~80,000 years;” (Harding, 2000)._

No me pondré a dar vueltas en bucle a este tema que ya ha dado todo de sí y donde se te ven más egos que lógica elemental de la que tanto alardeas. Ya se ve que no entrarás en razón por muchos mensajes que te escriban y owneds que te sirvan en bandeja.


----------



## escalador (26 May 2017)

Arrekarallo, si no he entendido mal en tus últimas aportaciones, dices que la endogamia favorece la fertilidad y la evolución de las razas. ¿Cómo explicas el caso de los problemas de salud y de fertilidad de la casa de Habsburgo y Carlos II el Hechizado? 
Además, por lo que tengo entendido, las razas de perro puras con pedigrí suelen ser delicadas en cuanto a salud y menos longevas que las razas mestizas, las cuales al cruzarlas, suelen desaparecer problemas como la displasia de cadera y son más resistentes, ¿eso no contradice tu teoría? Saludos.


----------



## Gregor Strasser (26 May 2017)

escalador dijo:


> Arrekarallo, si no he entendido mal en tus últimas aportaciones, dices que la endogamia favorece la fertilidad y la evolución de las razas. ¿Cómo explicas el caso de los problemas de salud y de fertilidad de la casa de Habsburgo y Carlos II el Hechizado?
> Además, por lo que tengo entendido, las razas de perro puras con pedigrí suelen ser delicadas en cuanto a salud y menos longevas que las razas mestizas, las cuales al cruzarlas, suelen desaparecer problemas como la displasia de cadera y son más resistentes, ¿eso no contradice tu teoría? Saludos.



Creo que arrekarallo no se refiere a esa endogamia que practicaban las realezas donde los hermanos procreaban entre sí o entre lo padres e hijos. Se refiere a una endogamia racial donde miembros cercanos, muchos de ellos primos, procreaban entre sí. 

Conozco un buen ejemplo de ello, los menonitas en América latina procrean entre primos y entre gente fenotípicamente muy parecidos. No tienen problemas de endogamia, son gente muy sana, los casos de problemas visuales u otros padecimientos son anecdóticos.







Nunca procrean entre hermanos ni padres e hijos, porque ese nivel de endogamia tan cercana sí produce defectos genéticos severos.

---------- Post added 26-may-2017 at 05:10 ----------

Considero que con el último post de Arrekarallo se debería cerrar el hilo, debéis aceptar que su respuesta tiene un nivel muy superior y argumentos bastante sólidos.

Quienes seguís la teoría de Gothaus y Manoliko me recordáis a Varg Vikernes. Justamente no hace mucho rato lo he leído en los comentarios de uno de sus vídeos decir que ya basta, que está harto de quienes cuestionan su teoría racial y que si no os gusta que se retiren y paren de intentar debatir su sagrada teoría. Pues eso señores es ser un mal perdedor, porque a pesar de que os colocan evidencias seguís manteniendo vuestra postura pseudocientífica.

Varg te dice que el tronco racial europeo es el neanderthal, pero no te dice por qué. No aporta ninguna evidencia, le he publicado fotos de cráneos de neanderthales comparados con cráneos de hombres nórdicos para que vea la monumental diferencia en la fisionomía facial, pero a pesar de ello Varg de un plumazo te dice que estás mal y que mejor te calles porque lo tienes harto. Gothaus y sus lamepollas, sois igual de paletos que Varg, no aportáis evidencias de vuestras afirmaciones y queréis cerrar el debate con un porqueyolovalgo y os quedáis panchos.

Eso no es debatir, yo mismo he visto cómo Arrekarallo os ha repetido la misma pregunta varias veces y seguís sin responder. Porque no tenéis los datos que necesitáis para respaldar vuestras empanadas mentales.

En biología, una CIENCIA natural, es básico definir taxonómicamente una subespecie o una especie animal para poderla identificar. No es algo que se haya inventado Arrekarallo, es un principio biológico. Si no sois capaces de definir taxonómicamente una raza humana que vosotros decís que existe, entonces no sois capaces de defender vuestra teoría. Estáis omitiendo un principio de la biología, estáis perdidos, estáis incapacitados para debatir en el tema.


----------



## Plutonio (26 May 2017)

Gregor Strasser dijo:


> Considero que con el último post de Arrekarallo se debería cerrar el hilo [...].



El fin del hilo para mí es cuando el mismo Arrekarallo escribió


_No tengo ningún problema con usar 'raza blanca' siempre que hablemos en términos sociales, culturales, etc. Pero bajo el punto de vista taxonómico, morfológico, biológico, zoológico o como lo quieras llamar, es un error. 'Raza blanca' es en realidad un conglomerado vagamente definido por un predominio de las razas nórdicas en una mezcla con muchas otras razas.
_​
No encuentro tan radicalmente determinante la taxonomía y la morfología, y seguir con el debate por esos derroteros es asunto de los que quieren vender que absolutamente todo está determinado por la biología y emana de ella. Para los que creen en eso sí es importante (supongo) clasificarlo absolutamente todo en función de los fenotipos, alelos, etc. Pero al final, si quieren ir "a lo práctico", a juzgar por las propias palabras de Arrekarallo, ni siquiera él se toma eso tan en serio si acepta lo de raza blanca en ese aspecto social-cultural etc. que menciona. Es que es directamente un tarado, o un Vikernes (valga la redundancia), el que no lo acepte.


----------



## BGA (26 May 2017)

¿Un individuo puede intentar pasarse la vida "estudiándose" a sí mismo y para ello, necesita abstraerse de su propia realidad para conseguir observaciones "neutras" y repetidas que le permitan elaborar una "teoría· de sí mismo...?

Se confunde "estudiarse" con conocerse. Uno aprende de sus sensaciones y reacciones, siendo capaz de integrar ese conocimiento en la propia experiencia de vivir. ¿Es posible ser a la vez objeto y sujeto de un estudio sobre uno mismo?. O más que posible... ¿es científico si no fuera posible evitar la implicación personal del sujeto con el objeto?.

Si una limitación "terminal" como esta se pone en evidencia, la extrapolación de la misma actitud "científica" sobre otros seres humanos no dará mejores resultados en la medida en que compartiendo una misma naturaleza, a nivel profundo será imposible evitar la implicación "humana" del sujeto con el objeto.

La única manera de evitar toda la serie de implicaciones personales y por tanto morales, es partir de un supuesto capaz de convencer de que el objeto y el sujeto pertenecen a jerarquías bien diferenciadas de las que cabría deducir que no hay sesgos personales implicados en los estudios pues se trataría de entidades superiores que tratan de comprender su realidad compleja a partir de la observación de realidades mas sencillas que en su máxima expresión no alcanzan a formar parte de la complejidad del que las estudia.

Y efectivamente se dan esas condiciones a través de la ideología heredera de cosmovisiones religiosas y de la propia religión. De ese modo, partiendo de la legitimidad que confiere el destino manifiesto de una determinada raza o cosmovisión religiosa, uno puede sustraerse del resto de la humanidad, elevándose a pedestales mentales y morales que corten con esa conexión entre los miembros de una misma especie. 

¿No les molesta, por ejemplo, el modo en que se buscan desesperadamente los perfiles psicológicos estandar de la sociedad sin que los resultados reviertan algún beneficio claro y concreto?. ¿No perciben que todo ese conocimiento que se tiene del ser humano como objeto de estudio no busca sino el control más eficiente del individuo y de la sociedad?. ¿No creen que el estudio "taxonómico" de la especie persiga llegar a las conclusiones necesarias para legitimar moralmente todo tipo de experimentos sobre individuos de razas "inferiores" y por tanto no igual de humanas con la excusa de la "ciencia"?.

Yo lo veo claro y que conste que el reconocimiento de la variedad humana en todos los aspectos siempre me atrajo. 

Algunos judíos del foro ya lo dicen abiertamente: "ellos" están (se ven) en un escalón humano superior y por tanto se siente moralmente legitimados a romper cualquier implicación con el resto de la humanidad. Del mismo modo y por razones "biológicas" algunos foreros nordicistas están hablando ya de una especie "más" humana que las demás. Es como decir que la humanidad, en su mas elevada expresión, adquiere las características del humano más avanzado y por tanto, plantear la posibilidad de que otras razas menos evolucionadas y mestizadas formen parte de la misma especie, empieza a ser algo más serio y trascendente que el divertimento de clasificarla por sus características morfológicas y genéticas. ¿Acaso creen que todo ese despliegue de "conocimiento" que en no pocas ocasiones roza con aspectos morales (que tratan de evitar a toda costa) es un simple juego de clasificación de grupos humanos sin más propósito que la curiosidad?.

Una mentalidad pragmática como la de judíos y nórdicos no busca el conocimiento sin un fin que les beneficie. El "amor al arte" es cosa más bien de otras culturas o cosmovisiones como mismamente la nuestra. Eso de "conquistar lo inútil" que diría el célebre montañero francés, no forma parte de su idiosincrasia. Y si no es inútil, es útil.

¿Alguien ha pensado sobre la utilidad de semejante interés?.


----------



## Gorguera (26 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> ¿Un individuo puede intentar pasarse la vida "estudiándose" a sí mismo y para ello, necesita abstraerse de su propia realidad para conseguir observaciones "neutras" y repetidas que le permitan elaborar una "teoría· de sí mismo...?
> 
> Se confunde "estudiarse" con conocerse. Uno aprende de sus sensaciones y reacciones, siendo capaz de integrar ese conocimiento en la propia experiencia de vivir. ¿Es posible ser a la vez objeto y sujeto de un estudio sobre uno mismo?. O más que posible... ¿es científico si no fuera posible evitar la implicación personal del sujeto con el objeto?.
> 
> ...



Esperaba argumentos más lógicos por parte de aquellos que buscan desmontar las magufadas seudoraciales de Europa Soberana, que no deberia ser demasiado difícil: pero lo que me encuentro es otro tocho infumable en el que se está "masticando" otra vez las cuestiones religiosas, los judíos y los "nórdico-protestantes".

Parece que a los "tradis" no os sacan de los mismos clichés, lugares comunes y razonamientos circulares. Además de la negación a argumentar con datos y ciencia, empezáis a hablar de religión o temas morales, y chorradas semejantes- ejemplo: clasificar taxonómicamente al ser humano implica que se hagan cosas malas con las "razas inferiores" ::

¿pero qué cojones? Pensaba que los progres, los judíos, marxistas y demás ralea serían los mejores profesionales haciendo que la gente empiece a pillarle manía a la religión, pero vosotros los estáis empezando a adelantar.


----------



## Rob1984 (26 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> ¿Un individuo puede intentar pasarse la vida "estudiándose" a sí mismo y para ello, necesita abstraerse de su propia realidad para conseguir observaciones "neutras" y repetidas que le permitan elaborar una "teoría· de sí mismo...?
> 
> Se confunde "estudiarse" con conocerse. Uno aprende de sus sensaciones y reacciones, siendo capaz de integrar ese conocimiento en la propia experiencia de vivir. ¿Es posible ser a la vez objeto y sujeto de un estudio sobre uno mismo?. O más que posible... ¿es científico si no fuera posible evitar la implicación personal del sujeto con el objeto?.
> 
> ...



Alguien ha pensado en la utilidad de la zoologia, biologia, antropologia o en cualquier materia que haha clasificaciones de especies o individuos??
Segun ese relativismo del que haces gala eliminemos toda materia que haga clasificaciones morfologicas, solo porque no casa con tus dogmas tradis o porque sea racista segun los progres ::


----------



## Mabuse (26 May 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Una adaptación al frio glaciar es:
> 1º medir 1,60.
> 2º baja superficie/volumen, extremidades cortas.
> 3º Cuello ausente, infecciones laringeas ser criba brutal
> ...




Y células grasas que almacenan grasa más compacta y aislante, le das una colleja a un esquimal y te duele la mano como si se la hubieras dado a un tronco.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (26 May 2017)

Sólo hay una raza, la raza humana :XX:



BGA dijo:


> *Algunos judíos del foro* ya lo dicen abiertamente: "ellos" están (se ven) en un escalón humano superior y por tanto se siente moralmente legitimados a romper cualquier implicación con el resto de la humanidad.



¿Quiénes?


----------



## Plutonio (26 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Nadie dice que la taxonomía sea determinante, sólo que está ahí y hay que reconocer su existencia y dejar de regirnos por mentiras. Según tú, no hay que estudiar las razas porque 'no es práctico'.



Yo no digo que no estudies las razas a nivel molecular, lo que digo es que al final aceptas la raza blanca en su conjunto, en un contexto social, etc. Lo cual al final para mí es hacer como si tuvieras la misma postura que Manoliko, aunque con opiniones sobre genética diferentes.

Ni me baso tampoco en criterios sobre lo que es práctico o deja de serlo, más bien estaba suponiendo que quien afirma que en el fondo no hay raza blanca como tal pero luego la tiene en cuenta en base a criterios sociales y demás lo hará por una cuestión práctica. Si veo a un tío que niega que hay raza blanca como tal y luego para ciertos aspectos piensa y obra como teniendo por válido que sí la hay, yo lo que entiendo es o que está concediendo lo de la raza blanca en base a una mentalidad pragmática (considerar útil, pero nada más) y si no es eso es que está en una contradicción simplemente.

Y ahora bien, si piensas que la taxonomía no es lo determinante, pues ya no entiendo para qué incidir tanto con eso en esta discusión (no digo otras, digo concretamente en esta discusión), porque si veo a alguien insistir con tanto ahínco en eso, mi impresión es que se trata de un tío que defiende que la taxonomía es lo determinante. Pero sin embargo, considerar que en el plano social y cultural sí sería válido hablar de raza blanca, y además decir que la taxonomía no es determinante, convierte la discusión sobre taxonomía de la raza blanca en algo muy secundario, muy por detrás de lo esencial (no digo que no se tenga que estudiar, digo que está por detrás de lo esencial). A no ser que el verdadero combate aquí sea dilucidar quién es aquí el que sabe más de genética, si tú o Manoliko, tema en el que no me meto.


----------



## Manoliko (26 May 2017)

Chavales, mañana tengo el examen de b2 por el cual precisamente me dio por ver vídeos en inglés en Youtube. Por tanto no puedo responder hoy, no por ello penséis que he claudicado, pues con gloria volveré para juzgar a vivos y muertos y mi reino no tendrá fin. Lo digo por las ansias de algunos por tener la última palabra y que ya están pidiendo que se cierre el hilo después de una intervención ñordicista.


----------



## BGA (26 May 2017)

Gorguera dijo:


> Esperaba argumentos más lógicos por parte de aquellos que buscan desmontar las magufadas seudoraciales de Europa Soberana, que no deberia ser demasiado difícil: pero lo que me encuentro es otro tocho infumable en el que se está "masticando" otra vez las cuestiones religiosas, los judíos y los "nórdico-protestantes".
> 
> Parece que a los "tradis" no os sacan de los mismos clichés, lugares comunes y razonamientos circulares. Además de la negación a argumentar con datos y ciencia, empezáis a hablar de religión o temas morales, y chorradas semejantes- ejemplo: clasificar taxonómicamente al ser humano implica que se hagan cosas malas con las "razas inferiores" ::
> 
> ¿pero qué cojones? Pensaba que los progres, los judíos, marxistas y demás ralea serían los mejores profesionales haciendo que la gente empiece a pillarle manía a la religión, pero vosotros los estáis empezando a adelantar.



Se empieza por dar rienda suelta a la curiosidad (que he dicho que siempre tuve), se continúa con la categorización y segregación y se acaba justificando le legitimidad de las acciones de "los elegidos" sobre los esclavos subhumanos. ¿Tan difícil es de entender?. Bueno o no quieren entender o pretenden que los simples curiosos tampoco entiendan.

Lo pregunté en otras ocasiones sin ninguna respuesta: ¿qué pretenden hacer con sus conclusiones y con el presunto apoyo de los despistados?.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> ----------------------------
> 
> BGA tu mensaje es verborrea estéril e infumable al 95%. Creo que ni tú mismo entiendes por qué te ofende tanto que estudiemos los rasgos raciales humanos y la biodiversidad humana. Especialmente teniendo en cuenta que en este jilo los únicos que han dicho que una raza sea mejor que otra son Dítrijjjj y Vikernes. El resto pensamos en términos más normales: que cada raza está mejor o peor adaptada a unas cosas que otras.
> 
> ...



Su opinión me importa un güevo. Lo que escribo son propuestas para la reflexión. Los "datos" en seco ya se ve que los maneja con soltura pero a estas alturas no pretenderá que me crea de usted un simple pasatiempo de taxidermisata humano cuyo único interés consistiera en la clasificación y colección de ejemplares para gloria de su colección y de su perspicacia "científica"...

Si le molesta lo que escribo -que dudo mucho que sea capaz de leer y menos aún de comprender- , ya sabe cómo se le pone a uno en el ignore. ¿Está clarito o necesita un croquis?.

¿Va a responder acerca del motivo de su superespecialización en la variedad humana o pretenderá que creamos que se trata de un simple pasatiempo?.

Venga hombre, responda y luego si eso me castiga usted con el látigo de su indeferencia...



Rob1984 dijo:


> Alguien ha pensado en la utilidad de la zoologia, biologia, antropologia o en cualquier materia que haha clasificaciones de especies o individuos??
> Segun ese relativismo del que haces gala eliminemos toda materia que haga clasificaciones morfologicas, solo porque no casa con tus dogmas tradis o porque sea racista segun los progres ::



Se ve que no entiende lo que lee si para usted las conclusiones derivadas del conocimiento de los animales y de los humanos es lo mismo.

Le falta un chaparrón o acaso se trate de otra cosa...

---------- Post added 26-may-2017 at 15:02 ----------




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> Sólo hay una raza, la raza humana :XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Quiénes?



Haberlos haylos y no creo que para nadie, salvo para usted, sea una novedad y señalar con el dedo no es lo mío por otra parte...


----------



## Gorguera (26 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> *Se empieza* por dar rienda suelta a la curiosidad (que he dicho que siempre tuve), *se continúa* con la categorización y segregación *y se acaba* justificando le legitimidad de las acciones de "los elegidos" sobre los esclavos subhumanos. ¿Tan difícil es de entender?. Bueno o no quieren entender o pretenden que los simples curiosos tampoco entiendan.



Falacia de la pendiente resbaladiza.



BGA dijo:


> Lo pregunté en otras ocasiones sin ninguna respuesta: ¿*qué pretenden hacer con* sus conclusiones y con el presunto apoyo de los despistados?.



Falacia moralista


Si lo que yo diga, a este sector del foro la ciencia puede ser objeto de censura o prohibición si las conclusiones de esta no se ajustan a mis prejuicios y preconcepciones morales o religiosas.

Siguiendo el mismo estilo, quememos todos los libros donde se afirme la realidad científica de que el ser humano es omnívoro, porque "eso implicaría que hay que matar animales para comer, y claro, hay veganos a los que no les sentaría bien".

O mira, si ya nos ponemos dogmáticos de la leche, neguemos la ley de gravedad, porque hay gente que sueña con ser superman, y esto le puede sentar como un jarro de agua fría.


----------



## escalador (26 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> ¿Un individuo puede intentar pasarse la vida "estudiándose" a sí mismo y para ello, necesita abstraerse de su propia realidad para conseguir observaciones "neutras" y repetidas que le permitan elaborar una "teoría· de sí mismo...?
> 
> Se confunde "estudiarse" con conocerse. Uno aprende de sus sensaciones y reacciones, siendo capaz de integrar ese conocimiento en la propia experiencia de vivir. ¿Es posible ser a la vez objeto y sujeto de un estudio sobre uno mismo?. O más que posible... ¿es científico si no fuera posible evitar la implicación personal del sujeto con el objeto?.
> 
> ...



Sí que he pensado en ello. De hecho, en un debate universitario intentaron censurarme cuando saqué el tema racial, con el mismo argumento que tú utilizas: "es que los estudios raciales han hecho mucho daño a la humanidad". Obviamente, la persona que intentó censurarme desde su posición de autoridad tenía un perfil ideológico bastante radical que no cree en la igualdad de opiniones y puntos de vista ni en que todo el mundo tenga el mismo derecho a opinar. 

El conocimiento tiene que estar libre de ideologías para poder avanzar, y tú parece que quieres negar ese avance científico por temor o por desconfianza de quien quiera investigarlo o por lo que se "pueda descubrir". 

Por un lado, ciencia y fe (o la moral que se derive) dominan ámbitos distintos de la realidad, y un verdadero creyente sabe que la ciencia nunca va a contradecir la Verdad, sino a complementarla en su vertiente material. Entonces, ¿por qué negar el debate y la investigación?

Por otro lado, tu razonamiento solo negaría ese conocimiento a la gente común, pues las élites se han basado en teorías raciales desde hace mucho, y se siguen basando ahora mismo. 
Entonces esto es como lo de las armas: _stop_ armas, prohibámoslas, pero que los políticos estén perfectamente escoltados, con seguridad armada, la policía bien armada y dispuesta a pisarte la cabeza, todo el mundo armado menos nosotros no sea que "hagamos pupita" a algún inocente.


----------



## Gothaus (26 May 2017)

Vídeo de Frak admitiendo que estaba equivocado:

[youtube]IlRMJufAvas[/youtube]

Estuviera o no equivocado, lo que más me llama la atención de todo esto son los chupapollas justificándolo en los comentarios y aplaudiéndolo, diga lo que diga: lo que diga Frak va a misa, sea A, B o todo lo contrario. Si Varg cambia de opinión, todos cambiamos de opinión. Ahí se demuestra lo que yo decía sobre la cámara de eco que tiene y todos los yes-men lameculos.

¿Quién va a construir nada en Europa con toda esta pandilla de descerebrados que siguen a un iluminado, sin cuestionarlo y sin espíritu crítico?


----------



## Gregor Strasser (26 May 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> Vídeo de Frak admitiendo que estaba equivocado:
> 
> [youtube]IlRMJufAvas[/youtube]
> 
> ...



Sólo admite que se ha equivocado respecto a su teoría del origen de los ojos azules, pero sigue siendo un paleto en antropología física igual que tú.

Varg que se dedique mejor a hacer música y a subir vídeos de survivalismo y tal. Pero de prehistoria y antropología física mejor que no abra el pico.

Gothaus: seguimos esperando tu definición taxonómica de la "raza blanca", si no lo haces eso demuestra que has perdido. Porque a la biología no la debes ignorar si vas a defender la existencia de una raza.


----------



## Gothaus (26 May 2017)

Gregor Strasser dijo:


> Sólo admite que se ha equivocado respecto a su teoría del origen de los ojos azules, pero sigue siendo un paleto en antropología física igual que tú.
> 
> Varg que se dedique mejor a hacer música y a subir vídeos de survivalismo y tal. Pero de prehistoria y antropología física mejor que no abra el pico.
> 
> Gothaus: seguimos esperando tu definición taxonómica de la "raza blanca", si no lo haces eso demuestra que has perdido. Porque a la biología no la debes ignorar si vas a defender la existencia de una raza.



También podría decir yo que espero lo mismo de los nordicistas. Y su definición taxonómica de la raza nórdica.


----------



## Don Meliton (26 May 2017)

Estoy plenamente convencido de que este mongoloide esta trolleando a TOPE, toda esta movida de nordozoides blancos, ruojos, astrolopitecos, neardentales y su puta madre...

Visualizaciones, y no hay mas.

---------- Post added 26-may-2017 at 16:28 ----------




Manoliko dijo:


> Chavales, mañana tengo el examen de b2 por el cual precisamente me dio por ver vídeos en inglés en Youtube. Por tanto no puedo responder hoy, no por ello penséis que he claudicado, pues con gloria volveré para juzgar a vivos y muertos y mi reino no tendrá fin. Lo digo por las ansias de algunos por tener la última palabra y que ya están pidiendo que se cierre el hilo después de una intervención ñordicista.



My tailor is rich and remember that the car is RED.

Suerte conforero.


----------



## Gregor Strasser (26 May 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> También podría decir yo que espero lo mismo de los nordicistas. Y su definición taxonómica de la raza nórdica.



*Yo no soy nordicista*, si me vas a acusar de algo al menos *demuéstralo*, porque yo te podría acusar de homosexual, pederasta o lo que me salga de los cojones y quedarme pancho igual que tú.

---------- Post added 26-may-2017 at 16:31 ----------




carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Estoy plenamente convencido de que este mongoloide esta trolleando a TOPE, toda esta movida de nordozoides blancos, ruojos, astrolopitecos, neardentales y su puta madre...
> 
> Visualizaciones, y no hay mas.
> 
> ...



::



El paleto trol de turno no podía falta. Entra, suelta su comentario chorra y se va.


----------



## BGA (26 May 2017)

Gorguera dijo:


> Falacia de la pendiente resbaladiza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigue sin comprender. No estoy tratando de discutir los "datos" sino esperar las conclusiones, que de nuevo deberé esperar a que las pronuncien. Por tanto, no se trataría de ninguna falacia en cuanto no acepto la presunta norma de que aquí solo se viene a hablar de razas humanas. ¿me ha visto discutir algún dato?. Pues eso.

Y luego lo de moralista, como dando a entender que la moral fuera un obstáculo en una discusión meramente "científica" y sin pretensión alguna posterior a sus enunciados. Como estoy seguro de que se trata de "algo" más que un puro divertimento, la moral es necesaria. ¿No se quejan ustedes de la pérdida de valores occidentales?. Pues mire, regrese al filtro moral para saber un poco más acerca del juego que se traen entre manos.

Mal acaba su comentario después su apelación a la "correcición científica"



escalador dijo:


> Sí que he pensado en ello. De hecho, en un debate universitario intentaron censurarme cuando saqué el tema racial, con el mismo argumento que tú utilizas: "es que los estudios raciales han hecho mucho daño a la humanidad". Obviamente, la persona que intentó censurarme desde su posición de autoridad tenía un perfil ideológico bastante radical que no cree en la igualdad de opiniones y puntos de vista ni en que todo el mundo tenga el mismo derecho a opinar.
> 
> El conocimiento tiene que estar libre de ideologías para poder avanzar, y tú parece que quieres negar ese avance científico por temor o por desconfianza de quien quiera investigarlo o por lo que se "pueda descubrir".
> 
> ...



Eso son presunciones suyas. "Todo" en la vida tiene o acaba teniendo un objetivo y la curiosidad mató al gato... El problema no es la ciencia sino la base moral de la sociedad que acaba aceptándola como palabra de Dios. Partiendo de que las leyes son expresiones de tipo moral que pretende definir la diferencia de lo correcto y lo incorrecto; de lo que se puede premiar y castigar, evitar el sesgo moral en cuestiones que pueden alcanzar ámbitos más allá que científicos, debería no ser un estorbo, pues nadie aquí está haciendo ciencia en sentido estricto, sino que se usa de ella para legitimar "intuiciones" que son anteriores a la ciencia. ¿No cree que tengo alguna razón?.

Si como dice, la ciencia y la moral dominan dos ámbitos (esenciales) de la humanidad, ¿deben mantenerse siempre separadas? ¿Deberían negociar?. ¿Evolucionan con igual ímpetu y para el bien común ambas "materias"? ¿No se daría el caso en que nuevos descubrimientos científicos exigieran nuevos paradigmas morales?. Dado que la ciencia tiene todavía un gran recorrido y dado que las leyes morales alcanzaron su plenitud en tiempos pasados, el proceso a seguir no será otro que el de una moral ajustada a la ciencia y en tal caso, démonos por jodidos. ¿Exagero?.

Ese conocimiento para le gente común opera en modo irrelevante. Somos granos de arena que a lo más que llegaríamos es a "comprender" que las élites ejerzan su control sobre nosotros porque lo dice la ciencia.

Le recuerdo que una de las definiciones más clásicas del hombre es que es un animal moral. Si prescinde de la moralidad ¿dejaría de ser un hombre? ¿es la vía para la consecución de ese sueño mesiánico del Superhombre?.


----------



## Rob1984 (26 May 2017)

Gorguera dijo:


> Falacia de la pendiente resbaladiza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando veo a BGA y Bernaldo entrando en hilos sobre razas lo primero que me pregunto es ¿a esta gente no les educaron de pequeños a que no hay que debatir de lo que no se sabe?

Al final sus participaciones se limitan a un pataleo y lloriqueo de cartón-piedra sobre que porque hay que hablar de razas porque todos somos hijos de Dios, (si ya sé que no lo dicen literalmente, pero todos sabemos por donde van los tiros y cuales son sus intenciones) porque lo único que buscan es que en temas calientes se hable de hispanismo, de la raza espiritual y de tradicionalismo catolico.

Progres y tradis católicos unidos contra el racialismo, patético :vomito:


----------



## BGA (26 May 2017)

El pataleo y el lloriqueo no tienen nada que ver con tomarse la molestia de contestar y además de hacer preguntas que ustedes nunca responden.

Falacia del hombre de paja.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 May 2017)

La perorata sobre lo que es o no es una raza voy a dejarla, de momento, a un lado... porque no va más que a desviar aún más la cuestión porque:

- Cuando digo que en el refugio glacial cantábrico tuvo que haber de todo en cuanto a fenotipos, y menciono la Braña, no sé a cuento de qué sacas que el tipo era mestizo ni con qué criterio. Espero que no vengas con el cuento de asignaciones por haplotipo o haplogrupo porque... 

- No vale aplicar criterios según conveniencia, cuando me interesa irse a los alelos, cuando interesa irse a haplotipos o haplogrupos.

- De lo contrario también nos estar¡ás llamando mestizos a los centroeuropeos de piel oscura que se han encontrado de modo análogo al de la Braña, como bien conoces, sin haplotipos de "lejanas montañas".

- vas equivocadísimo al pretender vincular haplotipos con alelos (ya sean de color de pelo, ojos, piel, forma o textura del pelo, etc.).

- Es algo ya barajado entre los paleogenetistas el hecho de que entre los cazadores-recolectores del continente europeo, abundaban los tipos de piel oscura y que la piel blanca llegó del Este, con los pueblos agricultores. 

Deberías conocer estas teorías perfectamente coherentes con lo que se ha encontrado y es que, la Europa de los cazadores-recolectores era una un territorio con abundancia en gentes de piel morena.





Arrekarallo dijo:


> Aclaración para el resto de foreros que no padecen de problemas de comprensión lectora: el hombre de La Braña es un Sapiens del Mesolítico castellano (no asturiano ni mucho menos cantábrico como dice este hombre) y tiene 7 mil años de antigüedad. El hombre de La Braña era obviamente un mestizo porque:
> 
> 
> - Su linaje genético paterno era C6. Los linajes genéticos C nacieron en Indostán hace unos 50 mil años. Racialmente están relacionados con las razas austrálida y mongólida.
> ...





---------- Post added 26-may-2017 at 20:44 ----------

Pues mira, haces bien, así no haces el ridículo.

Ya somos unos cuantos no nordicistas en el hilo, bienvenido al clus.



Gregor Strasser dijo:


> *Yo no soy nordicista*, .


----------



## Manoliko (27 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Lo mismo se puede decir de las razas NB y NR. Es obvio que son diferentes.




¿Pero qué razas NB y NR? Una raza es un conjunto de individuos de una misma especie que comparten característica fenotípicas y genéticas comunes y que se distinguen claramente de otras poblaciones de la misma especie, punto. En ningún momento se dice en la definición clásica de raza que esos individuos tengan que ser clones o copias exactas. La raza caucásica o raza blanca se ajusta a la descripción, todos los antropólogos de verdad que estudiaban las razas antes de que fuese políticamente incorrecto coincidían en ello. Tú concepto de NB y NR, en cambio, no se ajusta a la descripción de raza, por que no son ningún conjunto de individuos, son solo individuos con unas unos rasgos muy determinados que tú has escogido. No existe ninguna población humana que comparta todos los rasgos que tú has seleccionado en tu estudio pseudocientífico y tampoco han existido jamás.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Más bien suecos del sur (no de la parte ex-danesa) y lituanos. Sin embargo el NB más puro que he visto es el de la clasificación racial de ES y es del norte de Alemania, de cerca de Hamburgo. Y no, los países con más vello corporal del mundo son *(por tercera vez)* los de Oriente Medio, donde hasta muchas mujeres y niños tienen unicejas, bigote, patillacas de legionario y pelo en las manos.




Pero los nórdicos también están entre los más peludos, y si supuestamente con mayoritariamente nordico blancos y estos tienen el pelo rubio que es un genes recesivo, no se justifica que al mismo tiempo todo ese pelo proceda de una mezcla armenoide



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Color de pelo sí: rubio platino. Altura no. Pequeñas diferencias de alimentación, entorno, vida, privaciones, etc., repercutirían en la manifestación de su código genético (mayor o menor estatura, mayor o menor masa muscular, piel más o menos bronceada, mineralización esquelética, etc.). Pero siempre dentro de los parámetros de la raza NB. Si tú viajases ahora mismo al paleolítico francés y vieses llegar un grupo de cazadores NB, todos te parecerían muy similares, casi como hermanos gemelos, y te costaría encontrar diferencias entre ellos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya comprendo, todo vuestro error procede de una mala interpretación de las leyes de mendel. Aquella que decía que dos razas puras si se cruzan dan lugar a una descendencia homogénea e idéntica. Esto es así en los guisantes porque su fenotipo depende de unos pocos alelos, pero no en los humanos pues somos organismos mucho más complejos. De hecho hoy día se consideran solo dos leyes de Mendel, la primera fue rechazada.

Insisto, las razas no tienen porque ser clones idénticos, de hecho se pueden establecer taxones por debajo de la categoría de raza. 



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Sí existe muchísima diversidad genética en la naturaleza. Pero las razas (y la misma evolución) *nacen de la endogamia*. Sin endogamia, no se forman nuevas razas ni por tanto nuevas especies. Aprende a comprender lo que lees antes de aporrear el teclado e insultar a tu interlocutor.



Pero si tú dices que la europa paleolítica era aún más mestiza que la actual, que habían negroides y mongoloides. ¿Cuando se produjeron entonces las razas humanas? 

Por cierto, el haplogrupo C6 de la braña no es mongoloide, es obvio que ese individuo no es mongoloide. Nuevamente, al igual que el E, estamos hablando de haplogrupos antiquísimos. En este caso, uno que en un momento dado compartieron tanto los protoblancos como los protomongolodes. Luego ese haplogrupo casi se extinguió en Europa mientras que sobrevivió en Asia central y el gobi. Los haplogrupos típicamente mongoloides son los más modernos NO.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Corregido.



Tú tienes un complejo de inferioridad que te hace creer que todo el mundo quiere ser nórdico o aspira ser nórdico. Yo miro los vídeos de este tío primero por practicar inglés, luego por la música y finalmente porque algunos de sus vídeos sobre paganismo o survivalismo si son interesantes. También escucho las opiniones de los progres y los feminazis, precisamente para saber cómo piensan.

Los nordicistas sois troles, un invento para torpedear al nacionalismo blanco. Encima los de Europa Soberana tienen la desvergüenza de mencionar a David Lane como si esto apoyase sus tesis debido a un artículo que hablaba de que no existían "arios puros". Precisamente las declaraciones de Lane iban por el camino contrario. Era un alegado anti nordicista y que en ningún momento negaba el concepto de raza blanca sino todo lo contrario. Además en ningún momento dice David Lane que los blancos sean una mezcla de varias razas. Veamos lo que dice realmente Lane
_
". Una característica básica del judeo-cristianismo es que permite a los hombres inferiores proclamarse superiores sin un esfuerzo correspondiente. Un judeo-cristiano con un coeficiente intelectual de 90 y una vida mediocre puede ser bautizado, repetir unas pocas frases rituales y ¡zas! Y proclamarse en un estadio superior al de un hombre mucho mejor intelectual y moralmente. El síndrome de “rubio y de ojos azules” es típico de esta mentalidad. Digo esto a propósito, ya que yo tengo aspecto nórdico, alto, delgado, rubio y de ojos azules...

Veo la belleza de una princesa Celta en su pelo castaño o rojo y sus ojos verdes. Veo la belleza en la Diosa nordica de pelo rubio y ojos azules.. Veo heroísmo en Robert Jay Mathews y Richard Scutari con su pelo oscuro y sus ojos marrones o verdes así como en Frank De Silva un camarada de piel clara y apellido Portugues...

No hay Arios 100% puros. Pero todavía existimos como entidad racial...

No queremos debatir sobre si nuestro porcentaje de pureza colectiva es de 95% o 97%. Seguramente sería una tragedia si cada una de las divisiones de nuestra Raza perdiera sus características y belleza. Luego de que hayamos asegurado la existencia de nuestra gente y el futuro para TODOS nuestros niños podemos asegurarnos de preservar nuestras diversidades. Pero por ahora vamos a aceptar los hechos y las circunstancias tal como están. Vamos a trabajar juntos por nuestra causa sagrada y no vamos a tolerar provocadores o divisiones"_

NACION Y RAZA: ¿Quién es blanco? (DAVID LANE)

Es decir, los nordicistas además de troles son unos manipuladores.


----------



## Gregor Strasser (27 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Pero qué razas NB y NR? Una raza es un conjunto de individuos de una misma especie que comparten característica fenotípicas y genéticas comunes y que se distinguen claramente de otras poblaciones de la misma especie, punto.



Precisamente los NR y los NB se distinguen entre sí. Son dos razas aparte, punto.




Manoliko dijo:


> En ningún momento se dice en la definición clásica de raza que esos individuos tengan que ser clones o copias exactas.



Lo dice la naturaleza y es observable.




Manoliko dijo:


> La raza caucásica o raza blanca se ajusta a la descripción,



No se ajusta, de hecho se aleja totalmente. 




Manoliko dijo:


> todos los antropólogos de verdad que estudiaban las razas antes de que fuese políticamente incorrecto coincidían en ello.



Esos antropólogos hablaban de las razas europeas, nunca hablaban de una "raza blanca".




Manoliko dijo:


> Tú concepto de NB y NR, en cambio, no se ajusta a la descripción de raza, por que no son ningún conjunto de individuos, son solo individuos con unas unos rasgos muy determinados que tú has escogido.



Nadie los ha escogido, son rasgos únicos que tienen un origen racial propio.




Manoliko dijo:


> No existe ninguna población humana que comparta todos los rasgos que tú has seleccionado en tu estudio pseudocientífico y tampoco han existido jamás.




:: Reordena tus ideas para que podamos enternderte.



Manoliko dijo:


> Pero los nórdicos también están entre los más peludos, y si supuestamente con mayoritariamente nordico blancos y estos tienen el pelo rubio que es un genes recesivo, no se justifica que al mismo tiempo todo ese pelo proceda de una mezcla armenoide



Armenoide sí pero principalmente neanderthal.




Manoliko dijo:


> Ya comprendo,



En realidad no has comprendido nada.




Manoliko dijo:


> todo vuestro error procede de una mala interpretación de las leyes de mendel. Aquella que decía que dos razas puras si se cruzan dan lugar a una descendencia homogénea e idéntica. Esto es así en los guisantes porque su fenotipo depende de unos pocos alelos, pero no en los humanos pues somos organismos mucho más complejos. De hecho hoy día se consideran solo dos leyes de Mendel, la primera fue rechazada.
> 
> Insisto, las razas no tienen porque ser clones idénticos, de hecho se pueden establecer taxones por debajo de la categoría de raza.



Todas las razas en el mundo natural son conformadas por individuos casi idénticos unos de otros. Es un axioma, aunque lo niegues.




Manoliko dijo:


> Pero si tú dices que la europa paleolítica era aún más mestiza que la actual, que habían negroides y mongoloides. ¿Cuando se produjeron entonces las razas humanas?



¿? :: ¿cuando dijo arrekallo tal cosa?

Las razas humanas se originaron en el paleolítico, punto.




Manoliko dijo:


> Por cierto, el haplogrupo C6 de la braña no es mongoloide, es obvio que ese individuo no es mongoloide.



Es del sur asiático, subnormal. Tú eres quien lo asocia a los mongoloides.




Manoliko dijo:


> Nuevamente, al igual que el E, estamos hablando de haplogrupos antiquísimos. En este caso, uno que en un momento dado compartieron tanto los protoblancos como los protomongolodes.



Los "protomanolikos" te los has inventado porque te sale de los cojones. Menudo nivel.




Manoliko dijo:


> Luego ese haplogrupo casi se extinguió en Europa mientras que sobrevivió en Asia central y el gobi. Los haplogrupos típicamente mongoloides son los más modernos NO.



::




Manoliko dijo:


> Tú tienes un complejo de inferioridad que te hace creer que todo el mundo quiere ser nórdico o aspira ser nórdico. Yo miro los vídeos de este tío primero por practicar inglés, luego por la música y finalmente porque algunos de sus vídeos sobre paganismo o survivalismo si son interesantes. También escucho las opiniones de los progres y los feminazis, precisamente para saber cómo piensan.



Yo no he visto en arrekarallo ningún complejo, lo que veo es que te estás proyectando, tienes tal complejo de no ser nórdico que lo asocias con gente que simplemente te dice que hubo razas humanas originales y que ahora TODOS somos mezclas. Sigo sin ver el nordicismo en Arrekarallo.
Ni siquiera el pirado de Varg lo es, ya que el necio cree que somos descendientes de los neanderthales, que en todo caso varg es un *neanderthalista*.




Manoliko dijo:


> Los nordicistas sois troles,



El único nordicista aquí eres tú.




Manoliko dijo:


> un invento para torpedear al nacionalismo blanco.



::

¿Torpedear qué? ¿en qué manera la teoría de linajes torpedea el nacionalismo blanco? 



Manoliko dijo:


> Encima los de Europa Soberana tienen la desvergüenza de mencionar a David Lane como si esto apoyase sus tesis debido a un artículo que hablaba de que no existían "arios puros". Precisamente las declaraciones de Lane iban por el camino contrario. Era un alegado anti nordicista y que en ningún momento negaba el concepto de raza blanca sino todo lo contrario. Además en ningún momento dice David Lane que los blancos sean una mezcla de varias razas. Veamos lo que dice realmente Lane
> _
> ". Una característica básica del judeo-cristianismo es que permite a los hombres inferiores proclamarse superiores sin un esfuerzo correspondiente. Un judeo-cristiano con un coeficiente intelectual de 90 y una vida mediocre puede ser bautizado, repetir unas pocas frases rituales y ¡zas! Y proclamarse en un estadio superior al de un hombre mucho mejor intelectual y moralmente. El síndrome de “rubio y de ojos azules” es típico de esta mentalidad. Digo esto a propósito, ya que yo tengo aspecto nórdico, alto, delgado, rubio y de ojos azules...
> 
> ...



David Lane sabe de razas lo que mi perro de castellano.




Manoliko dijo:


> Es decir, los nordicistas además de troles son unos manipuladores.



Para ya de ver nordicistas hasta debajo de las piedras, define tú qué entiendes por "nordicista".


----------



## escalador (27 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> Eso son presunciones suyas. "Todo" en la vida tiene o acaba teniendo un objetivo y la curiosidad mató al gato... El problema no es la ciencia sino la base moral de la sociedad que acaba aceptándola como palabra de Dios. Partiendo de que las leyes son expresiones de tipo moral que pretende definir la diferencia de lo correcto y lo incorrecto; de lo que se puede premiar y castigar, evitar el sesgo moral en cuestiones que pueden alcanzar ámbitos más allá que científicos, debería no ser un estorbo, pues nadie aquí está haciendo ciencia en sentido estricto, sino que se usa de ella para legitimar "intuiciones" que son anteriores a la ciencia. ¿No cree que tengo alguna razón?.
> 
> Si como dice, la ciencia y la moral dominan dos ámbitos (esenciales) de la humanidad, ¿deben mantenerse siempre separadas? ¿Deberían negociar?. ¿Evolucionan con igual ímpetu y para el bien común ambas "materias"? ¿No se daría el caso en que nuevos descubrimientos científicos exigieran nuevos paradigmas morales?. Dado que la ciencia tiene todavía un gran recorrido y dado que las leyes morales alcanzaron su plenitud en tiempos pasados, el proceso a seguir no será otro que el de una moral ajustada a la ciencia y en tal caso, démonos por jodidos. ¿Exagero?.
> 
> ...



A ver, la religión está para salvar nuestras almas y además nos dota de una moral para vivir en comunidad. Su relación con los avances científicos y tecnológicos es encauzarlos según esa moral, pero no para prohibir la investigación, el debate y el avance. O sino, dígaselo usted a los jesuítas que trabajan en la NASA, o a Mendel allá donde esté.


----------



## Manoliko (27 May 2017)

Gregor Strasser dijo:


> Precisamente los NR y los NB se distinguen entre sí. Son dos razas aparte, punto.




Tú de comprensión lectora escaso. Los albinos dolicocéfalos pedomórficos y pelirrojos braquicéfalos con planoccipitalia e intolerancia al gluten (en adelante me niego a usar nomenclaturas de razas ficticias) no pueden ser razas porque no constituyen ningún grupo de individuos que habiten aislados o relativamente aislados en un habitad determinado ni consta que jamás lo haya constituido. Son una serie de rasgos que se dan por aquí y por allá en toda europa y encima ni siquiera ir juntos (como pelo rojo y braquicefalia). Es igual que si tu pretendieses que los zurdos calvos pichacortas con lunares en la mejilla izquierda son una raza.






Gregor Strasser dijo:


> Lo dice la naturaleza y es observable.
> 
> 
> Esos antropólogos hablaban de las razas europeas, nunca hablaban de una "raza blanca".




Algunos hablaban de subespecie caucasoide y razas blancas, otros de raza caucasoide y blanca y subrazas. Otros antropólogos señalan que subespecie y raza es lo mismo. Es igual como lo llames o las divisiones, taxones, que quieras incluir. Todos coinciden en que ya sea raza o subespecie es un tronco "racial" propio y definido. Lo que no existen son NB o NR, existen nórdicos, alpinos, dináricos etc.




Gregor Strasser dijo:


> Nadie los ha escogido, son rasgos únicos que tienen un origen racial propio.
> 
> Todas las razas en el mundo natural son conformadas por individuos casi idénticos unos de otros. Es un axioma, aunque lo niegues.




Igual que los zurdos calvos pichacortas con lunares en la mejilla izquierda





Gregor Strasser dijo:


> ¿? :: ¿cuando dijo arrekallo tal cosa?
> 
> Las razas humanas se originaron en el paleolítico, punto.
> 
> Es del sur asiático, subnormal. Tú eres quien lo asocia a los mongoloides.




Vuelve a leerte el hilo campeón, y recoje tu owned. Arrekarallo ha repetido varias veces que en el paleolítico superior europa estaba llena de negros y amarillos y que el hombre de la braña es un mestizo. 



Gregor Strasser dijo:


> Yo no he visto en arrekarallo ningún complejo, lo que veo es que te estás proyectando, tienes tal complejo de no ser nórdico que lo asocias con gente que simplemente te dice que hubo razas humanas originales y que ahora TODOS somos mezclas. Sigo sin ver el nordicismo en Arrekarallo.



Aquí el único que proyecta eres tú cuando llamas subnormal a los demás.


----------



## Gregor Strasser (27 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Tú de comprensión lectora escaso. Los albinos dolicocéfalos pedomórficos y pelirrojos braquicéfalos con planoccipitalia e intolerancia al gluten (en adelante me niego a usar nomenclaturas de razas ficticias) no pueden ser razas porque no constituyen ningún grupo de individuos que habiten aislados o relativamente aislados en un habitad determinado ni consta que jamás lo haya constituido. Son una serie de rasgos que se dan por aquí y por allá en toda europa y encima ni siquiera ir juntos (como pelo rojo y braquicefalia). Es igual que si tu pretendieses que los zurdos calvos pichacortas con lunares en la mejilla izquierda son una raza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menuda empanada mental tienes macho.


----------



## Victor Chanov (27 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Pues mira, haces bien, así no haces el ridículo



En Hispanismo primero fuisteis a por Disidencia, luego a por Burbuja, posteriormente al la Página Transversal que organizaba las charlas aquellas en El Escorial, ahora a por Adversario Metapolítico... Menuda agenda lleváis los ciber-carlistas, cuando me toque el turno avísame


----------



## Gorguera (27 May 2017)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> En Hispanismo primero fuisteis a por Disidencia, luego a por Burbuja, posteriormente al la Página Transversal que organizaba las charlas aquellas en El Escorial, ahora a por Adversario Metapolítico... Menuda agenda lleváis los ciber-carlistas, cuando me toque el turno avísame



Han conseguido precisamente lo peor para su reputación: que en lugar de ser vistos como aliados puntuales contra el NWO, sean vistos como gente dogmática, pesada, pedante, terca y obcecada (además de muy similares a los progres)


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (28 May 2017)

BGA aún no me respondiste



Victor Chanov dijo:


> En Hispanismo primero fuisteis a por Disidencia, luego a por Burbuja, posteriormente al la Página Transversal que organizaba las charlas aquellas en El Escorial, ahora a por Adversario Metapolítico... Menuda agenda lleváis los ciber-carlistas, cuando me toque el turno avísame





Gorguera dijo:


> Han conseguido precisamente lo peor para su reputación: que en lugar de ser vistos como aliados puntuales contra el NWO, sean vistos como gente dogmática, pesada, pedante, terca y obcecada (además de muy similares a los progres)



El camino hasta quedarse sólos dando voces es larg...Espera, que ya lo están haciendo :XX:

Y lo peor es que no es que no se les quiera, al contrario. Es simplemente que pasan de hacer algo, están así cómodos en la irrelevancia y cualquier otra cosa sería muy cansado.


----------



## BGA (28 May 2017)

escalador dijo:


> A ver, la religión está para salvar nuestras almas y además nos dota de una moral para vivir en comunidad. Su relación con los avances científicos y tecnológicos es encauzarlos según esa moral, pero no para prohibir la investigación, el debate y el avance. O sino, dígaselo usted a los jesuítas que trabajan en la NASA, o a Mendel allá donde esté.



No se invente hombre de paja, caballero. Las cosas no son blancas o negras y dudo mucho que me haya podido expresar tan mal como para verse en la obligación de hacer ese tipo de puntualizaciones. El "terraplanismo" y el creacionismo literalista es cosa de "otros", no de los católicos. No se confunda.

Y aún así, queda por lidiar la conciliación entre la ciencia y la moral, que le recuerdo, es el asunto sobre el que escribí. Pondré un ejemplo: imagine que usted es el portador de un virus letal al que es inmune. Lo más probable es que quisieran investigar su cuerpo para descubrir los mecanismos de su inmunidad. Imagine también que las pruebas ponen en peligro su vida con un 80% de probabilidad y usted se opone a que se las realicen. ¿Es objetivamente moral imponerle ese sacrificio aún a expensas de su voluntad?. ¿No estaría usted con su "egoísmo" impidiendo el desarrollo científico que salvaría millones de vidas?. ¿Que acto resulta más inmoral: su egoismo o que otros decidan sobre el escaso valor de su vida frente a la de millones de enfermos?.

De eso trata la cuestión, no de ver los toros desde la barrera como si los dilemas morales tuvieran siempre que soportarlos los demás. 

La idea de Dios, dignifica al hombre en el preciso instante en que no hay nadie por encima de Él y porque es tan grande la distancia entre Él y nosotros que resultaría irrisorio aceptar que nuestras diferencias sean tenidas como importantes. Cuando sabes lo grande que es el mundo, las distancias entre dos ciudades, que antes eran el gran viaje de la vida, ahora nos parecen ridículas. 

Las cosas son pequeñas o grandes según la magnitud de la referencia. Si esa referencia Divina, nuestras diferencias empiezan a ser enormes y de ahí a que la élite se encumbre en los altares marcando con nosotros una distancia insalvable (pero ridícula poniendo a Dios en la ecuación), media apenas su voluntad de poder y la aceptación por nuestra parte de no ser más que ladrillos con los que construyen sus torres de marfil, hay tan solo un clic.

Algunos lo acabarán entendiendo cuando limpien su cabeza de mitos y leyendas que después de todo nunca trajeron la paz a sus vidas, sino un odio crónico contra todo aquello que a la postre es el mayor enemigo de este globalismo diabólico de diosecillos y siervos, sin ese tipo de dignidad intocable para los que siendo iguales se arrogan una potestad que como humanos no les corresponde...

---------- Post added 28-may-2017 at 11:04 ----------




Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> BGA aún no me respondiste
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya le respondí. Si sus valores son los que dice que son, no insistiría y lo sabe...


*Iniciado por Victor Chanov* 



> En Hispanismo primero fuisteis a por Disidencia, luego a por Burbuja, posteriormente al la Página Transversal que organizaba las charlas aquellas en El Escorial, ahora a por Adversario Metapolítico... Menuda agenda lleváis los ciber-carlistas, cuando me toque el turno avísame



En lo que a mí respecta, no he ido contra nadie que previamente no haya ido contra lo que defiendo justificando una unidad de acción según sus reglas. ¿Cómo podéis ir de víctimas vosotros que tenéis el puñal entre los dientes dispuestos a podar las raíces que nos sustentan y que tanto os molestan?.

Carlistas y falangistas lucharon por la misma causa compartiendo dos elementos claves: Dios y la Patria. Y tal cosa podría volver a darse pero difícil lo ponen si Dios o un modo de entenderlo, más que un asunto marginal lo convierten en un territorio de colisión. De la patria ya ni hablamos, ahora se impone otra "ciber-patria", la patria "blanca" en la que España debería entrar haciendo apostasía de su Fe y de su legado histórico y cultural.

Ni Dios ni Patria. ¿Alguna cosa más?.


----------



## Rob1984 (28 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> No se invente hombre de paja, caballero. Las cosas no son blancas o negras y dudo mucho que me haya podido expresar tan mal como para verse en la obligación de hacer ese tipo de puntualizaciones. El "terraplanismo" y el creacionismo literalista es cosa de "otros", no de los católicos. No se confunda.
> 
> Y aún así, queda por lidiar la conciliación entre la ciencia y la moral, que le recuerdo, es el asunto sobre el que escribí. Pondré un ejemplo: imagine que usted es el portador de un virus letal al que es inmune. Lo más probable es que quisieran investigar su cuerpo para descubrir los mecanismos de su inmunidad. Imagine también que las pruebas ponen en peligro su vida con un 80% de probabilidad y usted se opone a que se las realicen. ¿Es objetivamente moral imponerle ese sacrificio aún a expensas de su voluntad?. ¿No estaría usted con su "egoísmo" impidiendo el desarrollo científico que salvaría millones de vidas?. ¿Que acto resulta más inmoral: su egoismo o que otros decidan sobre el escaso valor de su vida frente a la de millones de enfermos?.
> 
> ...



"Hombre de paja, hombre de paja" pero tus tochos infumables e irrelevantes sobre Dios y la religión en hilos de raciologia que no falten....

Porque no os vais a Hispanismo a hablar de religión o mejor aun porque no os vais a rezar como mujerzuelas y nos dejais en paz en lugar de ir saboteando todos los hilos con vuestros monotemas hispanistas?


----------



## BGA (28 May 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> "Hombre de paja, hombre de paja" pero tus tochos infumables e irrelevantes sobre Dios y la religión en hilos de raciologia que no falten....
> 
> Porque no os vais a Hispanismo a hablar de religión o mejor aun porque no os vais a rezar como mujerzuelas y nos dejais en paz en lugar de ir saboteando todos los hilos con vuestros monotemas hispanistas?



Si son infumables por qué los lee y si no los lee porqué sabe que son infumables. Y mire, aquí se habla de mucho más que "raciología", como cuando se habla de política, se acaba hablando de economía y viceversa. 

Y vuelvo a preguntarles: ¿qué pretenden hacer con sus conclusiones "raciológicas", pasar el rato o buscamos entre todos sus opiniones al respecto de otros temas apoyadas en su "ranciología"?


----------



## Ov€rdose (28 May 2017)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> En Hispanismo primero fuisteis a por Disidencia, luego a por Burbuja, posteriormente al la Página Transversal que organizaba las charlas aquellas en El Escorial, ahora a por Adversario Metapolítico... Menuda agenda lleváis los ciber-carlistas, cuando me toque el turno avísame



Esas dos últimas páginas son órganos de agit prop kremlinita.


----------



## Rob1984 (28 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> Si son infumables por qué los lee y si no los lee porqué sabe que son infumables. Y mire, aquí se habla de mucho más que "raciología", como cuando se habla de política, se acaba hablando de economía y viceversa.
> 
> Y vuelvo a preguntarles: ¿qué pretenden hacer con sus conclusiones "raciológicas", pasar el rato o buscamos entre todos sus opiniones al respecto de otros temas apoyadas en su "ranciología"?



Se debate de razas mismo que se debate sobre economia, inmigracion o politica: la inquietud y el enrequicimiento intelectual que produce un cambio de impresiones, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que es una materia en pañales y apenas evolucionada por culpa del correctismo politico, otra cosa es lo que haceis los de siempre, diciendo que tratar este tema es poco menos que una herejia, porque no casa con lo que dice vuestro dios cristiano, mira si no te gusta un hilo o no tienes ni puta idea de lo que se trata mejor no participes, (ver, oir y callar como decian nuestros padres), pero no, venis con tocando los cojones en todos los hilos de raciologia y antropologia humana sin aportar nada de lo que se ciña a lo que se habla y encima con esos aires de superioridad moral que teneis solo por creeros cristianos, lo tuyo ademas y por mucho que lo niegues, es un troleo pero adornado con palabras recargantes y rimbombantes, y asi os luce el pelo, que teneis tanto afan de protagonismo que al final la gente os acaba mandando a hacer puñetas con ese proselitismo y esa cerrazón mental que destilais, porque no hay quien os saque de vuestra sota, caballo, rey.

Al final resulta que no estais tan lejos de los progres, para ellos es un tabu hablar de razas por ser politicamente incorrecto, y para vosotros porque contradice el dogma igualatarista cristiano, al final tendre que dar la razón a cierto burbujero que dijo en una ocasión que el marxismo cultural no es mas que un cristianismo laico...


----------



## BGA (28 May 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Se debate por lo mismo que se debate sobre economia, inmigracion o politica: el enrequicimiento intelectual que produce un cambio de impresiones, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que es una materia en pañales y apenas evolucionada por culpa del correctismo politico, otra cosa es lo que haceis los de siempre, diciendo que tratar este tema es poco menos que una herejia, porque no casa con lo que dice vuestro dios cristiano, mira si no te gusta un hilo o no tienes ni puta idea de lo que se trata mejor no participes, (ver, oir y callar como decian nuestros padres), pero no, venis con tocando los cojones en todos los hilos de raciologia o antropologia humana con esos aires de superioridad moral que creeis que teneis solo por ser cristianos, lo tuyo ademas y por mucho que lo niegues, es un troleo pero adornado con palabras recargantes y rimbombantes, y asi os luce el pelo, que teneis tanto afan de protagonismo que al final la gente os acaba mandando a hacer puñetas con ese proselitismo y esa cerrazón mental que destilais, porque no hay quien os saque del sota, caballo, rey.
> 
> Al final resulta que no estais tan lejos de los progres, para ellos es un tabu hablar de razas por ser politicamente incorrecto, y para vosotros porque contradice el dogma igualatarista cristiano, al final tendre que dar la razón a cierto burbujero que dijo en una ocasión que el marxismo cultural no es mas que un cristianismo laico...



Blanco o negro. No dan más de sí. Decir que el marxismo no es más que un cristianismo laíco, es como afirmar que dos niños adoptados de diferente origen, son igual de hermanos que los que comparten los mismo padres. La sangre (Dios) marca la diferencia... Creía que eso lo dominaban ustedes a la perfección.


----------



## Rob1984 (28 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> Blanco o negro. No dan más de sí. Decir que el marxismo no es más que un cristianismo laíco, es como afirmar que dos niños adoptados de diferente origen, son igual de hermanos que los que comparten los mismo padres. La sangre (Dios) marca la diferencia... Creía que eso lo dominaban ustedes a la perfección.



Bla bla bla, eres capaz de aportar algo al debate que no tenga que ver con la religion? O vas a seguir supliendo tus carencias intelectuales hablandonos por enesima vez de Dios??


----------



## BGA (28 May 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Bla bla bla, eres capaz de aportar algo al debate que no tenga que ver con la religion? O vas a seguir supliendo tus carencias intelectuales hablandonos por enesima vez de Dios??



Esto es un foro de debate público y no una revista científica, de lo contrario frases como esta:



> Iniciado por Dietrich Eckart Ver Mensaje
> 
> La raza aria viene del ártico.
> Eran vegetarianos hasta que se mezclaron con una raza de origen animal, y se volvieron carnívoros.
> ...



Y esto lo ha escrito usted, en un foro sobre racialismo:



> Rob1984 dijo:
> 
> 
> > Yo ya hace tiempo que no me tomo en serio sus videos sobre raciologia, hay algunas cosas que acierta como en la adaptacion de los caracteres oscuros hacia el calor pero otras que es bastante magufo para barrer hacia el nordicismo.
> ...



En otro comentario:



> Cualquiera que tenga tres digitos de CI y un mínimo de honestidad intelectual, sabe que el único merito del cristianismo fué estar en el momento adecuado y lugar adecuado, para lugar aplicar toda una serie de métodos a cada cual más sucio y mezquino para dominar Europa.



¿No se estaba hablando de razas?. Pues mire que mala memoria tiene o qué malas artes practica.

Entre col y col lechuga, pero solo usted o los de su bando. Los demás tenemos que ser escrupulosos con el "tema" del hilo... y que conste que antes de "sus" intervenciones, yo no había escrito absolutamente nada.


----------



## Rob1984 (28 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> Esto es un foro de debate público y no una revista científica, de lo contrario frases como esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veo que de comprensión lectora andas justito, porque yo no estoy haciendo referencia al foro, sino a este hilo, un hilo sobre Varg Vikernes, y raciologia ¿lo pillas?....

Además ¿que sabes tu sobre Vikernes? ¿conoces su figura y su ideologia? ¿tienes conocimientos en antropologia o biologia para entrar en un debate como este? NO ¿verdad? , es más a ti ese noruego y la raciologia te la suda, a ti te va más bulla y la gresca y desvirtuar debates metiendo con calzador discursos hispanistas que no tienen cabida en hilos como este... por más que quieras replicar a todo el mundo y quieras tener la última palabra en todo no vas a tener más razón...

Porque además de troll, eres un completo tergiversador, mi primer comentario es en relación a la figura de Vikernes y sus carencias en materia antropologica, y el segundo es una respuesta mia a manoliko sobre ese victimismo anticristiano tan obsesivo que tiene, ya veo que ni siquiera has tenido deferencia de poner el contexto entero, has cogido directamente lo que te ha interesado para que case con un burdo intento de desacreditación hacia mi persona...

Ni que decir tiene que lo que digas tu sobre mi, Dietrich Eckart o cualquier otro forero racialista, en vista de tus practicas manipuladoras carece de toda crediblidad, si es que alguna vez la llegastes a tener....


----------



## Bernaldo (28 May 2017)

No sé a qué va tu empleo de la segunda persona del plural al dirigirte a mi, supongo que tu zuna proceda del "pandillismo" ideológico o que simplemente trates de saber nosequé. 

Así que voy a emplear la primera de singular para aclarar mi parte:

-En Disidencia nunca entré, es un sitio que no me interesa.
- En burbuja llevo desde el 2006, escribiendo desde el 2007 (éste es mi segundo alias). Antes de comenzar a experimentar mi admiración por ese, no sé cómo describirlo, "mundo, forma de ver/ser/estar, queseyó".
Ni idea de lo que es la Página Transversal.
- Lo de sobre "tu turno", no sé la importancia que tienes o que crees tener, simplemente no creo que te conviertas en objetivo de "cibercarlistas", estoy seguro que tienen cosas mejores en qué gastar el tiempo.




Victor Chanov dijo:


> En Hispanismo primero fuisteis a por Disidencia, luego a por Burbuja, posteriormente al la Página Transversal que organizaba las charlas aquellas en El Escorial, ahora a por Adversario Metapolítico... Menuda agenda lleváis los ciber-carlistas, cuando me toque el turno avísame


----------



## BGA (28 May 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Veo que de comprensión lectora andas justito, porque yo no estoy haciendo referencia al foro, sino a este hilo, un hilo sobre Varg Vikernes, y raciologia ¿lo pillas?....
> 
> Además ¿que sabes tu sobre Vikernes? ¿conoces su figura y su ideologia? ¿tienes conocimientos en antropologia o biologia para entrar en un debate como este? NO ¿verdad? , es más a ti ese noruego y la raciologia te la suda, a ti te va más bulla y la gresca y desvirtuar debates metiendo con calzador discursos hispanistas que no tienen cabida en hilos como este... por más que quieras replicar a todo el mundo y quieras tener la última palabra en todo no vas a tener más razón...
> 
> ...



Lo pillo, y por lo que veo no es usted quien lo pilla. El enlace a sus comentarios lo demuestra ¿se los ha leído acaso?. Pues eso. No me venga con excusas de mal perdedor. Sus comentarios "pagananizantes" y anticristianos en un hilo "racialista" deja bien a las claras el sustrato emocional que le mueve a preocuparse por estos temas. 

¿El paganismo y su anticristianismo obsesivo son ahora parte de la ciencia antropológica y biológica?. No me haga reír.

¡Ah!, ¿le ofende que le desacredite?. Lo hace usted solito. No tengo que inventar nada ni hacer juicios de valor. Le pongo frente a "su realidad", que pretende enmendar la plana cuando tanto tiene que hacer en su propia casa...


----------



## Bernaldo (28 May 2017)

BGA, estás sembradísimo... menudos latigazos dialécticos.

La pregunta sobre qué pretenden hacer "con eso" es la llave de todo esto y lo que explicaría por qué parte de estos elementos son radicales opositores a un tipo de inmigración marrón mientras que no tienen escrúpulos en mostrarse favorables a la "mejora" mestizando España por repoblación de su interior con colonias de ejemplares nórdicos...  ... ya vemos qué "patriotas" estos inmigracionistas multiculturales de la rasablanca.


----------



## BGA (28 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> BGA, estás sembradísimo... menudos latigazos dialécticos.
> 
> La pregunta sobre qué pretenden hacer "con eso" es la llave de todo esto y lo que explicaría por qué parte de estos elementos son radicales opositores a un tipo de inmigración marrón mientras que no tienen escrúpulos en mostrarse favorables a la "mejora" mestizando España por repoblación de su interior con colonias de ejemplares nórdicos...  ... ya vemos qué "patriotas" estos inmigracionistas multiculturales de la rasablanca.



"Ellos" adoran el carácter pragmático de los del norte (y de los judíos) pero no son capaces de decirnos algo acerca del sentido práctico de sus pasatiempos racialistas. ¿Cabalgan contradicciones en la mala imitación de sus ídolos o se niegan a contarnos su verdadero interés práctico en estas cuestiones?. 

Di sis de cuestion...


----------



## Rob1984 (28 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> Lo pillo, y por lo que veo no es usted quien lo pilla. El enlace a sus comentarios lo demuestra ¿se los ha leído acaso?. Pues eso. No me venga con excusas de mal perdedor. Sus comentarios "pagananizantes" y anticristianos en un hilo "racialista" deja bien a las claras el sustrato emocional que le mueve a preocuparse por estos temas.





BGA dijo:


> ¿El paganismo y su anticristianismo obsesivo son ahora parte de la ciencia antropológica y biológica?. No me haga reír.



Vuelve a leer mi anterior post, no te voy a repetir lo mismo otra vez.



BGA dijo:


> ¡Ah!, ¿le ofende que le desacredite?. Lo hace usted solito. No tengo que inventar nada ni hacer juicios de valor. Le pongo frente a "su realidad", que pretende enmendar la plana cuando tanto tiene que hacer en su propia casa...



A mi no me ofende, pero si tienes la cara dura de coger un comentario mio y de otro forero, sesgarlo a tu conveniencia y sacarlo de contexto, para seguir con tu particular guerra ad hominen contra todo el que te lleve la contraria, como comprenderás no voy a poner la otra mejilla y quedarme callado, pero vamos si quieres seguir que este hilo siga ese derrotero para que asi no se hable de lo que verdaderamente importa, conmigo lo llevas claro, por mi parte no pienso perder más tiempo contigo con esta inutil discusión...



Bernaldo dijo:


> BGA, estás sembradísimo... menudos latigazos dialécticos. (...)



He aqui, damas y caballeros otra fantastica aportación de Bernalda al hilo, ¿sabes hacer otra cosa que no sea hablar de Dios y meter cizaña?


----------



## BGA (28 May 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Vuelve a leer mi anterior post, no te voy a repetir lo mismo otra vez...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Sacarlo de contexto?. Eso si que es tener cara dura. Si para criticar el conocimiento sobre razas del tal Varg, usted añade que a lo que debería dedicarse es a promover el paganismo y luego usted aporta gratuitamente su obsesión anticristiana, ¿eso es sacarle de contexto?.

Jeta más dura, gen santa...


----------



## Bernaldo (28 May 2017)

Ya lo han hecho algunos de ellos, quisieran "mestizarnos" con nórdicos importando ejemplares para colonizar el interior despoblado de España.

Creo que en el mundillo identitario son lo suficientemente listos/prácticos como para entender el troyanismo de toda esta historia pro-nórdica pero también sospecho que, de tapadillo, parte de ellos no desechan su trasfondo pues constituye un componente de las ideologías de las que han mamado.

Ese es un virus del que les costará desintoxicarse y, la verdad, yo no me voy a entristecer por ello... 



BGA dijo:


> "Ellos" adoran el carácter pragmático de los del norte (y de los judíos) pero no son capaces de decirnos algo acerca del sentido práctico de sus pasatiempos racialistas. ¿Cabalgan contradicciones en la mala imitación de sus ídolos o se niegan a contarnos su verdadero interés práctico en estas cuestiones?.
> 
> Di sis de cuestion...


----------



## Rob1984 (28 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> ¿Sacarlo de contexto?. Eso si que es tener cara dura. Si para criticar el conocimiento sobre razas del tal Varg, usted añade que a lo que debería dedicarse es a promover el paganismo y *luego usted aporta gratuitamente su obsesión anticristiana*, ¿eso es sacarle de contexto?.
> 
> Jeta más dura, gen santa...



Será un comentario gratuito para ti, que no tienes ni puta de idea de lo que hablas, cuando yo digo ese comentario es por algo: Vikernes será un cretino y tendrá muchos defectos, pero si hay que reconocerle el mérito, es que más de 20 años estudiando y divulgando ininterrumpidamente el paganismo europeo folkish, publicando varios libros e infinidad de artículos sobre dicha temática, su obra incluso se ha usado como bibliografia en reportajes de portales de alt-right sobre neopaganismo etnico, además de grupos reconstruccionistas, y asociaciones odinistas.
Pagan Ireland and the Survival of the European Worldview

Tiene gracia que hables de aportaciones, de alguien cuya participación en el hilo se limita un a puñado de intentos de desacreditar la raciologia desde un punto de vista católico (porque hacerlo desde una perspectiva cienfífica ya sería pedirte demasiado)...


----------



## Bernaldo (28 May 2017)

[youtube]nu6eKvdebDA[/youtube]

Por cierto, para los paganistas a los que les mola "Tolkien" -como era el caso el tonto este de Varg el quemaiglesias satanista- han de saber que ese señor era un tipo profundamente Católico y que su Señor de los Anillos (y otras obras) son una alegoría netamente católica.


----------



## BGA (28 May 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Será un comentario gratuito para ti, que no tienes ni puta de idea de lo que hablas, Vikernes será un cretino y tendrá muchos defectos, pero si hay que reconocerle el mérito, es que más de 20 años estudiando y divulgando ininterrumpidamente el paganismo europeo folkish, publicando varios libros e infinidad de artículos sobre dicha temática, su obra incluso se ha usado como bibliografia en reportajes de portales de alt-right sobre neopaganismo etnico, además de grupos reconstruccionistas, y asociaciones odinistas.
> Pagan Ireland and the Survival of the European Worldview
> 
> Tiene gracia que hables de aportaciones, de alguien cuya participación en el hilo se limita un a puñado de intentos de desacreditar la raciologia desde un punto de vista católico (porque hacerlo desde una perspectiva cienfífica ya sería pedirte demasiado)...



¿Pero estamos hablando de razas o de paganismo o de todo menos de nada que sea contrario la paganismo?. ¿No es Odín un dios para vosotros?. Lo acaba de decir en un comentario que pretende atacarme por hablar de Dios y por hacer "la pregunta" que ustedes se resisten a responder.

¿Dónde he dicho que aporte nada a la materia concreta(!) del hilo?. Mi aportación es colateral, tal como la suya pero más extensa y compleja, que todo hay que decirlo. ¿Es usted el que habla mal de mi comprensión lectora?. 

De risa.

---------- Post added 28-may-2017 at 15:00 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> [youtube]nu6eKvdebDA[/youtube]
> 
> Por cierto, para los paganistas a los que les mola "Tolkien" -como era el caso el tonto este de Varg el quemaiglesias satanista- han de saber que ese señor era un tipo profundamente Católico y que su Señor de los Anillos (y otras obras) son una alegoría netamente católica.



Exacto. Razas diferentes e iguales en la lucha contra el Mal supremo.


----------



## Rob1984 (28 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> [youtube]nu6eKvdebDA[/youtube]
> 
> Por cierto, para los tontos paganistas a los que les mola "Tolkien" -como era el caso el tonto este de Varg el quemaiglesias satanista- han de saber que ese señor era un tipo profundamente Católico y que su Señor de los Anillos (y otras obras) son una alegoría netamente católica.



Soberbio trabajo de investigación Bernalda, coges el video de un panchito random en youtube y con eso ya te crees una eminencia sobre su figura, y lo de decir que Vikernes es satanista te has coronado, cuando el precisamente dejó la escena black metalera porque rechazaba totalmente la temática satanista anticristiana que imperaba....

Decir que el señor de los anillos es una alegoría cristiana es otra muestra más de la habitual diarrea mental con la que nos deleitas, y como con ese simple comentario me basta para saber que ni te has leido su obra, te diré que el Señor de los Anillos, es ante todo caso un híbrido, entre otras muchas influencias, de las obras épicas medievales y el paganismo nórdico, tanto en su mitologia como en la temática sobre la tragedia del héroe épico tan tratada en tantas otras mitologias europeas....

Los elfos, enanos, los dioses Eru Ilúvatar, Valar, Maiar (inspirados en los dioses Asir y Vanir), el arco iris Aman que hace las veces del Bifrost, el nombre de Gandalf sacado de las Eddas y que esta fuertemente inspirado en la figura de Odin, los enanos directamente prestados de las Eddas de Snorri Sturlusson, los trolls de piedra o de las nieves son una transformación de los gigantes de las montañas o de escarcha nórdicos... que él fuera cristiano no quiere decir que no pudiera tomar prestado elementos de otras mitologías para confeccionar su obra.

Pero si según tu el señor de los anillos es una especie de Antiguo Testamento en plan capa y espada, te aconsejo que revises tus fuentes y sobre todo vuelve a leerte el significado de la palabra alegoría, porque ni tu mismo sabes que lo que quiere decir.

---------- Post added 28-may-2017 at 15:27 ----------




BGA dijo:


> ¿Pero estamos hablando de razas o de paganismo o de todo menos de nada que sea contrario la paganismo?. ¿No es Odín un dios para vosotros?. Lo acaba de decir en un comentario que pretende atacarme por hablar de Dios y por hacer "la pregunta" que ustedes se resisten a responder.



Por tercera vez, vuelve a leer toda la conversación completa porque estas perdidísimo, si tu quieres seguir con ese juego de hacerte el loco y marear la perdiz, allá tu...



BGA dijo:


> ¿Dónde he dicho que aporte nada a la materia concreta(!) del hilo?. Mi aportación es colateral, tal como la suya pero más extensa y compleja, que todo hay que decirlo. ¿Es usted el que habla mal de mi comprensión lectora?.



Yo no he participado apenas en el hilo salvo para decir que Vikernes tiene que dejar de hablar de racialismo porque es una materia demasiada técnica, como para que un amateur como él se, dedique a subir videos sentando catédra sobre teorias que estan a medio demostrar, hace poco subió un video donde se retractaba de algunas de sus teorias y pedía disculpas por ello, lo cual es otra muestra de que el, al igual tu, no tiene la formación suficiente para tratar estos temas, yo no soy como otros que llegan con todo y sentencian que hay que relativizar la utilidad del racialismo porque lo que tiene que contar es el amor de Dios, con dos cojones.

En fin paso de seguir con esta conversación cíclica, un domingo además, si quieres tener la última palabra para ti la perra gorda, que tengas un buen dia...


----------



## Manoliko (28 May 2017)

No me gustan estas discusiones entre paganos y cristianos. Me parecen las mismas estúpidas discusiones que los bizantinos debatiendo sobre el sexo de los ángeles mientras Constantinopla era asediada por los mahometanos. 

Por eso prefiero quedarme al margen en ese debate y si fuese posible mediar. Pero tengo que romper una lanza a favor Rob1984. El conforero en ningún momento ha atacado a los cristianos, y es cierto que los cristianos de este hilo sois demasiado victimistas (al igual que Vikernes). Lo que dijo Rob fue:

_"Yo soy pagano y la verdad es que incluso a mi su anticristianismo me llega a resultar cargante a veces, atacar hoy en dia al cristianismo es como atizar a un león herido de muerte, bastante tienen ya ellos con que no se les caigan las iglesias a cachos porque nadie va a misa...
El islam o el progresismo me preocupa ahora bastante más que lo que los capullos integristas de los cristianos primitivos le hicieran a la cultura, arte y desarrollo cientifico creado en la Antiguedad Clásica...."_


Yo jamás atacaré al cristianismo. Muchas de las mejores personas que conozco son cristianas practicantes, hay que reconocer igualmente que las sociedades más tradicionales y más puramente europeas en la actualidad son precisamente países donde la población es fervorosamente católica u ortodoxa. El cristianismo tiene de bueno su defensa de la familia tradicional y que podría suponer un muro de contención contra el islam y por tanto la arabización étnica de Europa.

Pero muchos cristianos se equivocan al pretender ser cristianos por encima de europeos, españoles... incluso por encima de ser padres y madres. Al pretender que se acepte el mestizaje con amerindios, mestizos etc, al promover la solidaridad mal entendida con respeto a los inmigrantes, se ponen al mismo nivel que los progres. Esa es la parte del cristianismo que no me gusta, su universalismo, y su creencia de que la carne no es nada, y por tanto la sangre no es nada.

El cristianismo debe ser reformado para introducir ahí algo de tribalismo basado en la sangre, no en la mera pertenencia a un culto. La existencia física de Europa está en juego. Los europeos no pueden tener hijos porque el estado los saquea para regalar dinero a unos supuestos pobres que sin embargo no paran de procrear y después llegan a nuestra tierra para sustituirnos. Apoyar eso no es caridad con el pobre, es ser un hijo de puta con los tuyos y financiar el suicidio demografico de Europa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 May 2017)

no les saques a los ñordicucks del mundo de la pesicola y la chocolatada hombre :XX: que luego tagean llenos de bilis contra los tradis :XX:



Bernaldo dijo:


> [youtube]nu6eKvdebDA[/youtube]
> 
> Por cierto, para los paganistas a los que les mola "Tolkien" -como era el caso el tonto este de Varg el quemaiglesias satanista- han de saber que ese señor era un tipo profundamente Católico y que su Señor de los Anillos (y otras obras) son una alegoría netamente católica.





---------- Post added 28-may-2017 at 17:49 ----------




Rob1984 dijo:


> blabalbal.......Eru Ilúvatar.......blalbalba



La mera instauración de Eru como Dios supremo trasforma toda su mitologia en Monoteista. Y demacra el planteamiento ciclico de la mitologia nordica. Los ainur son angeles, Melkor el Dragon Rojo.

---------- Post added 28-may-2017 at 17:51 ----------

Que esta gente pretenda confundir la ciencia con la moral....
No se pueden confundir sin degradar o bien la ciencia o bien la moral.
Obedecen metodos distintos; el conocimiento del mundo material y el conocimiento teologico.



BGA dijo:


> Sigue sin comprender. No estoy tratando de discutir los "datos" sino esperar las conclusiones, que de nuevo deberé esperar a que las pronuncien. Por tanto, no se trataría de ninguna falacia en cuanto no acepto la presunta norma de que aquí solo se viene a hablar de razas humanas. ¿me ha visto discutir algún dato?. Pues eso.
> 
> Y luego lo de moralista, como dando a entender que la moral fuera un obstáculo en una discusión meramente "científica" y sin pretensión alguna posterior a sus enunciados. Como estoy seguro de que se trata de "algo" más que un puro divertimento, la moral es necesaria. ¿No se quejan ustedes de la pérdida de valores occidentales?. Pues mire, regrese al filtro moral para saber un poco más acerca del juego que se traen entre manos.
> 
> ...


----------



## tartessiana (28 May 2017)

Manoliko: yo sigo esperando a que describas a la raza blanca ¿cuáles son sus características fisionómicas? Y no me vengas con que la "raza blanca" no tiene características particulares y que puede ser de todas las formas imaginables, porque de esas multiformas no puede ser ninguna raza.

Ahora me vengo enterando que una raza humana puede ser tanto braquicéfala como dolicocéfala, bajita o muy alta, morena o rubia, ectomorfa o endomorfa, nariz de buitre o nariz pequeña. Venga ya Manoliko de los cojones, eso no puede ser una raza lo veas por donde lo veas. Vayamos al mundo animal y demuéstrame un sólo ejemplo de raza que posea una multitud de características variables. Porque no la vas a encontrar, la menos que me salgas con la chorrada de que estos osos por ejemplo, son de la misma raza:







¿Son la misma raza y esas diferencias son subrazas? NO ME JODAS.





También los elefántidos?????


Sigo esperando una respuesta, aunque sé que no la tenéis, gilipollas.


----------



## Glasterthum (28 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Menudo personaje el Vikernes, me ha insultado, me ha bloqueado y ha borrado todos mis comentarios. Que honestidad intelectual la suya. Mis mensajes fueron siempre educados y argumentados.
> 
> Le explico que los nórdicos nunca vivieron en un clima ártico (refiriendome obviamente durante la prehistoria) y me responde en inglés "los nórdicos viven hoy día en el ártico ¡imbécil! media Noruega es el ártico" (solo una pequeña parte en el extremo Norte del País, casi deshabitada, que no tiene clima polar y que por supuesto no estuvo poblada por protogermánicos en tiempos pretéritos).
> 
> ...



Manoliko, vuelve a contestarle, con varios nicks si es necesario. No dejéis que un sinvergüenza deje como única versión visible sus mentiras.

---------- Post added 28-may-2017 at 18:15 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> Sin acritud, ¿por qué os interesa tanto lo que piense un tipo cuyo conocimiento habéis demostrado que es inferior al vuestro?



SUpongo que porque es famoso y hay gente que puede creerle. Y por no dejar a un sinverguenza echar mierda así sobre los españoles entre otros.


----------



## Rob1984 (28 May 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La mera instauración de Eru como Dios supremo trasforma toda su mitologia en Monoteista. Y demacra el planteamiento ciclico de la mitologia nordica. Los ainur son angeles, Melkor el Dragon Rojo.



Y dale :rolleye:, el señor de los anillos es un crossover de muchas cosas, cristianismo, mitologia nordica, céltica, kalevala, cuentos de hadas, Beowulf, Macbeth, la "Alegre Inglaterra", la Revolución Industrial, etc etc, y sino me crees leete las cartas de Tolkien donde el mismo admitía que no quería hacer referencia a ninguna religión, sino que se ayudó de múltiples elementos religiosos para quedaran absorbidos en la historia y el simbolismo de la obra...

Tranquilo hombre, que porque haya cogido prestadas cositas de otras mitologias no va a ser menos cristiano por ello...


----------



## Glasterthum (28 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Ya lo han hecho algunos de ellos, quisieran "mestizarnos" con nórdicos importando ejemplares para colonizar el interior despoblado de España.
> 
> Creo que en el mundillo identitario son lo suficientemente listos/prácticos como para entender el troyanismo de toda esta historia pro-nórdica pero también sospecho que, de tapadillo, parte de ellos no desechan su trasfondo pues constituye un componente de las ideologías de las que han mamado.
> 
> Ese es un virus del que les costará desintoxicarse y, la verdad, yo no me voy a entristecer por ello...



Muchos han llegado a decir en este foro, que ojalá las mujeres españolas fueran preñadas por esperma sueco. Tal cual.


----------



## BGA (28 May 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Soberbio trabajo de investigación Bernalda, coges el video de un panchito random en youtube y con eso ya te crees una eminencia sobre su figura, y lo de decir que Vikernes es satanista te has coronado, cuando el precisamente dejó la escena black metalera porque rechazaba totalmente la temática satanista anticristiana que imperaba....
> 
> Decir que el señor de los anillos es una alegoría cristiana es otra muestra más de la habitual diarrea mental con la que nos deleitas, y como con ese simple comentario me basta para saber que ni te has leido su obra, te diré que el Señor de los Anillos, es ante todo caso un híbrido, entre otras muchas influencias, de las obras épicas medievales y el paganismo nórdico, tanto en su mitologia como en la temática sobre la tragedia del héroe épico tan tratada en tantas otras mitologias europeas....
> 
> ...



Ya le he dicho que le he leído y como le he leído con atención, no encuentro el nexo necesario que justifique que debería dedicarse a pregonar el paganismo y ya de puesto, continúa usted criticando "las malas artes" del Cristianismo en su "control de Europa".

Esto me lleva a pensar que lo que defiende semejante palurdo es lo mismo que defiende usted y lo único que le afea es no ser lo suficientemente bueno en ésto del racialismo como para convertirse en una lumbrera en su implementación "cultural", ¿porque va de eso no?. De lo contrario no estarían ustedes haciendo "ciencia popular" en este foro cuando sus conocimientos "más que aficionados" debería llevarlos a los escenarios científicos en lo que seguramente (?) sus hipótesis causarían gran conmoción en la comunidad científica y ustedes saldrían ganando una merecida fama...

Ahora insista en decir que le he sacado de contexto y que no le he leído, en un intento desesperado por escurrir el bulto.

Ya lo hizo otro de su amigos en otro hilo. Eso de estar hablando de lo que sea siempre les provoca el dejarnos a los cristianos -pero sobretodo a los distraídos- algún regalito como que no quiere la cosa y si se les contesta, se irritan y patalean mandando callar a quien se da cuenta y les sale al paso.

Ésto tiene un nombre: propaganda subliminal. Ya ve que de comprensión lectora no ando tan mal después de todo....


----------



## Renato (28 May 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Muchos han llegado a decir en este foro, que ojalá las mujeres españolas fueran preñadas por esperma sueco. Tal cual.




"Muchas de nuestras clientas quieren que los donantes midan 1.80mt y que tengan ojos azules", dice Peter Bower, director del Nordic Cyrobank, mientras me muestra su base de datos de donantes de semen.

Dinamarca: "la Meca" de las mujeres que quieren inseminarse

BBC Mundo - Noticias - Dinamarca: "la Meca" de las mujeres que quieren inseminarse


----------



## Glasterthum (28 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> "Muchas de nuestras clientas quieren que los donantes midan 1.80mt y que tengan ojos azules", dice Peter Bower, director del Nordic Cyrobank, mientras me muestra su base de datos de donantes de semen.
> 
> Dinamarca: "la Meca" de las mujeres que quieren inseminarse
> 
> BBC Mundo - Noticias - Dinamarca: "la Meca" de las mujeres que quieren inseminarse



Lo sé. Eso se habló en otro hilo.

Que muchas mujeres hayan caído en la propaganda anglosajona jewwoodense, pues vale, que se inseminen con lo que quieran.

Pero que lo pidan hombres, de las que en otros contexto hablarían de "sus mujeres", es de guasa.


----------



## Renato (28 May 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Lo sé. Eso se habló en otro hilo.
> 
> Que muchas mujeres hayan caído en la propaganda anglosajona jewwoodense, pues vale, que se inseminen con lo que quieran.
> 
> Pero que lo pidan hombres, de las que en otros contexto hablarían de "sus mujeres", es de guasa.



Lo que busca la propaganda es que las mujeres blancas tengan hijos negros. No hay más que ver la cantidad de artistas de Hollywood que tienen hijos adoptados negros . Si a pesar de todo ese lavado de cerebro las mujeres prefieren inseminarse de blancos, preferiblemente nórdicos, es porque tener un hijo negro provoca una repulsión instintiva a toda mujer blanca en sus cabales.


----------



## BGA (28 May 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Y dale :rolleye:, el señor de los anillos es un crossover de muchas cosas, cristianismo, mitologia nordica, céltica, kalevala, cuentos de hadas, Beowulf, Macbeth, la "Alegre Inglaterra", la Revolución Industrial, etc etc, y sino me crees leete las cartas de Tolkien donde el mismo admitía que no quería hacer referencia a ninguna religión, sino que se ayudó de múltiples elementos religiosos para quedaran absorbidos en la historia y el simbolismo de la obra...
> 
> Tranquilo hombre, que porque haya cogido prestadas cositas de otras mitologias no va a ser menos cristiano por ello...



Si no percibe el sesgo católico en su obra es que seguramente no ha percibido la mayoría de los demás y ha necesitado de una explicación "ad hoc" más acorde con la parte mítica que tanto les seduce.

Por ejemplo, no veo a los hobbit envidiando a los elfos, ni a los hombres (curioso el nombre) rivalizando con ellos o menoscabando a los hobbit ni a los enanos. Todos cuentan con su propia dignidad de ser lo que son, que es respetada por los demás pueblos casi de manera sagrada y que son capaces de unir su fuerza contra el enemigo común: el Mal, la oscuridad, la fealdad y el odio que asola la tierra media...

Queriendo ser o parecerse a éste:







Acaban pareciéndose más a este otro:


----------



## Manoliko (28 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> "Muchas de nuestras clientas quieren que los donantes midan 1.80mt y que tengan ojos azules", dice Peter Bower, director del Nordic Cyrobank, mientras me muestra su base de datos de donantes de semen.
> 
> Dinamarca: "la Meca" de las mujeres que quieren inseminarse
> 
> BBC Mundo - Noticias - Dinamarca: "la Meca" de las mujeres que quieren inseminarse



Las mujeres sienten una fascinación irracional por hombres altos con ojos claros (lástima que no le sde por reclamar hombres con alto CI y que a los donantes se les haga un test). Pero ojo, que muchas también prefieren a un mulato alto y con ojos claros (como algunos brasileños o afroamericanos) antes que a un blanco (incluso nórdico).


----------



## Renato (28 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Las mujeres sienten una fascinación irracional por hombres altos con ojos claros (lástima que no le sde por reclamar hombres con alto CI y que a los donantes se les haga un test). Pero ojo, que muchas también prefieren a un mulato alto y con ojos claros (como algunos brasileños o afroamericanos) antes que a un blanco (incluso nórdico).



Puede que las haya que prefieran mulatos para chingar. Pero una cosa es follar y otra engenderar. Las mujeres por instinto quieren que su descendencia esté bien posicionada en la competición de la vida, y si es blanca tendrá más oportunidades. Luego están las taradas que les da igual quedarse preñadas de un mendigo gitano rumano o las actrices de hollywood que adoptan negritos pero que nadarán en la abundancia gracias al dinero que ganan esas putas haciendo de maniquíes de la degeneración hollywoodiense. Pero son casos minoritarios y extremos. El 99% de las mujeres solo quiere hijos blancos, mientras más mejor.


----------



## Rob1984 (28 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> Ya le he dicho que le he leído y como le he leído con atención, no encuentro el nexo necesario que justifique que debería dedicarse a pregonar el paganismo y ya de puesto, continúa usted criticando "las malas artes" del Cristianismo en su "control de Europa".



¿Continuar? :: Me parece que a ti lo que te joroba es que alguien tan carismático como Vikernes sea pagano y racialista, es lo único que te motiva a estar todo el dia saboteando el hilo, sino no tiene otra explicación, no haces más que moverte por el rencor sobre quien no piensa como tu...

Tanto yo como Manoliko ya te lo hemos dado bien mascadito arriba, Vikernes pilota mucho de paganismo, pero cuando habla de razas da bastante verguenza ajena y de ahi viene mi comentario, dejate ya de una vez de paranoias, ya le dije en su canal que se dedique a lo que mejor sabe hacer y que mejor deje a ese tema a los que verdaderamente saben, no se porque te lo tomas tan a pecho y te pones tan victimista, la verdad es que es lo más patético e infantil la manera en que estas magnificandolo y sacandole punta a todo lo que voy diciendo...



BGA dijo:


> Esto me lleva a pensar que lo que defiende semejante palurdo es lo mismo que defiende usted y lo único que le afea es no ser lo suficientemente bueno en ésto del racialismo como para convertirse en una lumbrera en su implementación "cultural", ¿porque va de eso no?. De lo contrario no estarían ustedes haciendo "ciencia popular" en este foro cuando sus conocimientos "más que aficionados" debería llevarlos a los escenarios científicos en lo que seguramente (?) sus hipótesis causarían gran conmoción en la comunidad científica y ustedes saldrían ganando una merecida fama...



Para mi Varg no es un referente de nada, es muy bueno en lo que se le da bien (música y divulgación del paganismo) otra cosa es que su figura carismática llegue a más gente, lo cual le hace parece mejor de lo que realmente es, pero no es ningún visionario, el Renacimiento Europeo del que tanto habla no dista mucho de lo que décadas atras proponian intelectuales como Jean Markale, Alain de Benoist, Emil Cioran o Tomislav Sunic entre otros y cuya visión es tan respetable como la que puedes tener tu...

Lo que defiende Vikernes es lo mismo que defendemos muchos aqui, la defensa de la familia y valores tradicionales, la destrucción del marxismo cultural, la islamización, la inmigración masiva, y la preservación de la identidad europea, solo que el lo hace a través de un renacimiento europeo bajo unos valores, una religión y ética pagana, y si tanto te molesta que el y otros tantos piensen asi, pues tendrás que aguantarte ¿que quieres te diga? ¿acaso el ateo o el propio pagano no puede desear y anhelar según sus propios parámetros la forma y el modo en que se ponga a fin a esta pesadilla marxista?



BGA dijo:


> Ahora insista en decir que le he sacado de contexto y que no le he leído, en un intento desesperado por escurrir el bulto.



El que esta despesperado y obsesionado conmigo eres tu, que no haces más que darme la chapa por ese comentario, cuando ya he dicho antes y lo vuelvo a decir que criticar al cristianismo ya no conduce a nada, y si crees que me voy a retractar de mis palabras pierdes el tiempo conmigo....



BGA dijo:


> Ya lo hizo otro de su amigos en otro hilo. Eso de estar hablando de lo que sea siempre les provoca el dejarnos a los cristianos -pero sobretodo a los distraídos- algún regalito como que no quiere la cosa y si se les contesta, se irritan y patalean mandando callar a quien se da cuenta y les sale al paso.
> 
> Ésto tiene un nombre: propaganda subliminal. Ya ve que de comprensión lectora no ando tan mal después de todo....



Claro que tiene un nombre: argumento ad nauseam, como tu y Bernalda haceis constantemente, llevar el debate hacia discusiones superfluas alejadas para escapar de cualquier intento de razonamiento lógico y científico sobre raciologia y llevarlo a un terreno totamente alejado de la temática del hilo.....


----------



## Glasterthum (28 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Lo que busca la propaganda es que las mujeres blancas tengan hijos negros. No hay más que ver la cantidad de artistas de Hollywood que tienen hijos adoptados negros . Si a pesar de todo ese lavado de cerebro las mujeres prefieren inseminarse de blancos, preferiblemente nórdicos, es porque tener un hijo negro provoca una repulsión instintiva a toda mujer blanca en sus cabales.



Eso es lo que imaginas en tu mente de cuck. En las películas y series actuales, los protas y las protas suelen ser nórdicos.

Pelis con series o protas negros hay pocas, y de las que los hay muchas son "raciales" con lo que no tendrían el efecto de dejar como héroe total al negro. Me refiero con racial a algo como Raices, o incluso como la serie Luke Cage, que el prota es negro pero se remarca y/o todos a su alrededor lo son y viven en el ghetto.


----------



## Manoliko (28 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Puede que las haya que prefieran mulatos para chingar. Pero una cosa es follar y otra engenderar. Las mujeres por instinto quieren que su descendencia esté bien posicionada en la competición de la vida, y si es blanca tendrá más oportunidades. Luego están las taradas que les da igual quedarse preñadas de un mendigo gitano rumano o las actrices de hollywood que adoptan negritos pero que nadarán en la abundancia gracias al dinero que ganan esas putas haciendo de maniquíes de la degeneración hollywoodiense. Pero son casos minoritarios y extremos. El 99% de las mujeres solo quiere hijos blancos, mientras más mejor.



Ojalá, pero soy pesimista, no se puede confiar en las mujeres. Lo que tú dices tiene más que ver con el estatus y el dinero que con el instinto tribal (cosa más de hombres). A ellas les da igual procrear con mandingos si estos tienen dinero, solo hay que ver a los futbolistas negros y los baloncestistas; todos con blancas y a poder ser rubias aunque sean de bote.


----------



## Glasterthum (28 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Puede que las haya que prefieran mulatos para chingar. Pero una cosa es follar y otra engenderar. Las mujeres por instinto quieren que su descendencia esté bien posicionada en la competición de la vida, y si es blanca tendrá más oportunidades. Luego están las taradas que les da igual quedarse preñadas de un mendigo gitano rumano o las actrices de hollywood que adoptan negritos pero que nadarán en la abundancia gracias al dinero que ganan esas putas haciendo de maniquíes de la degeneración hollywoodiense. Pero son casos minoritarios y extremos. El 99% de las mujeres solo quiere hijos blancos, mientras más mejor.



Tú lo acabas de decir, "que esté bien posicionado en la vida". No tiene nada que ver con gustos raciales naturales y sí por la percepción de quién tiene más dinero y status, y eso las pelis actuales lo dejan claro.

Si en las pelis actuales los negros fuesen los protas, y saliesen con más pasta que los blancos nórdicos mientras éstos son retratados como rappers muy chungos pero con poco futuro, verías tú adónde mandaban las mujeres esos botes de semen sueco.

Las mujeres son influenciables para adaptarse a la sociedad en la que se desenvuelven y lo que perciben como más atractor de cash. No hay más.


----------



## Rob1984 (28 May 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Eso es lo que imaginas en tu mente de cuck. En las películas y series actuales, los protas y las protas suelen ser nórdicos.
> 
> Pelis con series o protas negros hay pocas, y de las que los hay muchas son "raciales" con lo que no tendrían el efecto de dejar como héroe total al negro. Me refiero con racial a algo como Raices, o incluso como la serie Luke Cage, que el prota es negro pero se remarca y/o todos a su alrededor lo son y viven en el ghetto.



El cine americano esta sobrerepresentado por actores negros, tal vez no por protagonistas, pero de secundarios los hay a patadas... además ¿porque no ponen nunca a latinos, indios nativos, asiáticos o hawaianos en un país tan multirracial como EEUU? A mi no me importa que salgan gente de otras razas, siempre que sea dentro de una lógica, pero es que da la casualidad que es salvo los blancos, los que salen en el 90% de la veces siempre son los mismos ::


----------



## Glasterthum (28 May 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> El cine americano esta sobrerepresentado por actores negros, tal vez no por protagonistas, pero de secundarios los hay a patadas... además ¿porque no ponen nunca a latinos, indios nativos, asiáticos o hawaianos en un país tan multirracial como EEUU? A mi no me importa que salgan gente de otras razas, siempre que sea dentro de una lógica, pero es que da la casualidad que es salvo los blancos, los que salen en el 90% siempre son los mismos ::



Hasta hace nada los negros eran la minoría más importante, con el 13% de población o por ahí.

No tiene sentido por tanto compararlos con indios o hawaianos, que a veces también salen de todos modos.

Sólo podrías planteártelo con los hispanos, aunque éstos son una inmigración muy reciente y diversa, y no es fácil representarlos. Además de que a veces salen mestizos, podrían ser de origen hispano y no lo sabrías (porque no tiene por qué sacarlos hablando castellano).

Y otra cosa más: si el criterio para detectar a un hispano es que hable castellano, entonces por eso no ves ninguno. Porque todos los personajes en la película que tú ves ya lo hablan. 

Y no lo digo en broma. Hace poco descubrí que determinado personaje de la película Logan hablaba castellano en algunos momentos en el original, algo que aquí en la versión española no se nota.


----------



## BGA (28 May 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> ¿Continuar? :: Me parece que a ti lo que te jorooba es que alguien tan carismática como Vikernes sea pagano y racialista, es lo único que te mueve a estar todo el dia saboteando el hilo, no haces más que moverte por el rencor sobre quien no piensa como tu...



Ja ja... su carisma. Me parto. De psicología va justito, se lo digo sin "ahkritúz".



> Tanto yo como Manoliko ya te lo hemos dado bien mascadito arriba, Vikernes pilota mucho de paganismo, pero cuando habla de razas da bastante verguenza ajena, ya le dije en su canal que se dedique a lo que mejor sabe hacer y que se deje razas, no se porque te tomas tan a pecho y te pones tan victimista, la verdad es que es lo más patético e infantil la manera en que estas magnificandolo y sacandole punta a todo lo que voy diciendo...



Que si, que ya me he enterado, que como racialista es un palurdo pero de paganismo sabe un güevo...



> Sermones a mi los justos, para mi Varg no es un referente de nada, es muy bueno en lo que se le da bien (música y paganismo) otra cosa es que su figura carismática llegue a más gente lo cual le hace parece mejor de lo que realmente es, lo cual ayuda, pero lo que dice el no dista mucho de lo que décadas atras ya decian Christopher Pisarenko, Alain de Benoist o Tomislav Sunic entre otros...



Osea, que estamos hablando de razas (¿le entendí bien?) a colación de las sandeces del "carismático" pero como parece un aficionado (lo dice usted) debería dedicarse a paganizar Europa, que eso se le da muy bien (lo dice usted) y los demás, cuya música (por llamarla de algún modo "respetuoso") nos es indiferente, como todo lo demás de su persona, deberíamos asentir para no trolear el hilo... ¿Se trata de eso?.



> Aqui el problema es que unos pocos quieren ganarse a su manera el mérito de la defensa de Europa, como pretendeis los hispanchistas, superponiendo vuestra religión y repudiaendo a quien no comparta vuestra visión cristiana, hacia lo que realmente importa: Europa.



Europa es un concepto discutido y discutible... Sépalo usted. A mi personalmente su estrategia de defenderla me parece troyana, quintacolumnista y todo eso. ¿Tengo o no derecho a discrepar sobre qué es Europa y cómo defenderla mejor?.

¿Serán capaces de enterrar sus obsesiones contra tantos europeos cristianos o ahora resulta que para ser un europeo con pedigrí hay que ser pagano?. ¿Quién está poniendo la primera línea roja?. No nosotros. Dejen de atacarnos y ya veremos qué se puede hacer con estos mimbres. "De mientras" yo me arrogo el derecho de considerarlos puro veneno antieuropeo por pretender traer al mundo de la tecnoligía una concepción "espiritual" incapaz completamente de hacerle frente con cierto éxito a eso que ustedes dicen que combaten...



> Lo que defiende Vikernes es lo mismo que defendemos muchos aqui, la defensa la familia y valores tradicionales, la destrucción del marxismo cultural, de la inmigración masiva y la preservación de la identidad europea, solo que el lo hace a través de un renacimiento europeo bajo unos valores y una ética pagana, y si tanto te molesta que el piense y otros tantos piensen asi, pues te aguantas ¿que quieres te diga? ¿acaso el ateo o el pagano no puede exigir según sus propios parámetros que se ponga a fin a esta pesadilla marxista?



El mundo "ya es global" y el regreso a la Comarca es una muestra cobardía envuelta en mitos y leyendas que son como el caparazón a la tortuga o el agujero en el suelo a la avestruz. A una entidad supranacional con semejante fuerza se la combate con otra de igual o mayor raigambre, haciendo amigos y aliados, regresando mentalmente al punto donde comenzó todo este mal rollo y corrigiendo errores del pasado. Frente a ésto, ustedes proponen la segregación y el desprecio por las "razas inferiores"... Haciendo "amigos" en definitiva con sus filtro raciales, étnicos y religiosos. Se ve claro lo mucho que les preocupa todo ésto... Pero eso si, por ciber-ruido, que no quede.



> El que estas despesperado y el que esta obsesionado conmigo eres tu, que no haces más que darme la chapa por ese comentario, cuando ya he dicho antes y lo vuelvo a decir que criticar al cristianismo ya no conduce a nada, y si crees que me voy a retractar de mis palabras vas de culo conmigo....



No me diga. ¿Busco en el hilo quién empezó las hostilidades?.




> Claro que tiene un nombre: argumento ad nauseam, como tu y Bernalda haceis constantemente, llevar el debate hacia discusiones superfluas alejadas de la temática del hilo para escapar de cualquier razonamientos lógicos y científicos sobre raciologia...



Ad nauseam es su empeño por edulcorar en público su mala memoria o peores artes.


----------



## Rob1984 (28 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> Ja ja... su carisma. Me parto. De psicología va justito, se lo digo sin "ahkritúz".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Di ya lo que quieras anda, yo paso de seguir rodando la bola con estas discusiones bizantinas, y por supuesto no voy a entrar al trapo en ese debate de paganismo vs cristianismo que es lo que buscas de mi, y máxime cuando las posturas estan más que definidas y son totalmente irreconciliables y cuando soy el primero que critica el victimismo pagano de Vikernes, no pienso seguir alimentando tu sectarismo y tus paranoias, eres incapaz de debatir en materia científica sin tener que recurrir a la dichosa religión, lo cual te desacredita por completo.

Si quieres quedarte con la última palabra (que ya veo que es lo que más te importa), para ti toda ella, pero esa actitud pueril que tanto reflejas en querer siempre la última palabra a toda costa no hace más que revelar un capricho, una inseguridad y una flaqueza supina en tu persona.


----------



## Renato (28 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Ojalá, pero soy pesimista, no se puede confiar en las mujeres. Lo que tú dices tiene más que ver con el estatus y el dinero que con el instinto tribal (cosa más de hombres). A ellas les da igual procrear con mandingos si estos tienen dinero, solo hay que ver a los futbolistas negros y los baloncestistas; todos con blancas y a poder ser rubias aunque sean de bote.



Hablas como si los hombres no se casaran con negras y panchitas cuando la mayoría de los matrimonios mixtos en España son de varón español con extranjera.


Da igual que sea por estatus, el caso es que la raza blanca es la de mayor estatus de todas y eso implica que la mujer prefiera tener descendencia blanca. En cambio el hombre es más de poner la semillita en el primer agujero que se deje fecundar.


----------



## BGA (28 May 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Di ya lo que quieras anda, yo paso de estar rodando la bola con estas discusiones bizantinas, y por supuesto no voy a entrar al trapo en ese debate de paganismo vs cristianismo que es lo que buscas de mi, y máxime cuando las posturas estan más que definidas y son totalmente irreconciliables y cuando soy el primero que critica el victimismo pagano de Vikernes, cosa que muchos cristianos ni siquieran hacen, no pienso seguir alimentando tu sectarismo y tus paranoias, eres incapaz de debatir en materia científica sin tener que recurrir a la dichosa religión, lo cual te desacredita por completo
> 
> Si quieres quedarte con la última palabra (que ya veo que es lo que más te importa), para ti toda ella, pero esa actitud pueril que tanto reflejas en querer siempre la última palabra para todo no hace más que revelar un capricho, una inseguridad y una flaqueza supina en tu persona.



El debate lo inicia usted aduciendo que una Europa "de verdad" debe dejar de ser cristiana para volver al paganismo y resulta que encuentro argumentos para defender justo la postura contraria. Como el que calla otorga, según dicen las malas lenguas, pues no callo pensando más que nada en gente que puede a formarse ideas desde mi punto de vista equivocadas.

Con que no me insulte o busque más gresca, siquiera conceptual, le aseguro que este es mi último menaje dirigido a usted. Si quiere poner la coletilla, hágalo. Me enfrento a la ideas, no a las personas.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 May 2017)

En la p... vida había oído hablar de ese cretino homicida hasta que entré en este hilo. Sí que sabía que la basura esa de ruído llamado black metal es habitual entre los pavos estos de rollo "idiotita ario" pero no que era uno de los referentes. Patéticos de verdad, hasta más no poder.

A quién cojones puede importarle la fama de un paganista (que no es más que una de las ramas del satanismo, por más que algunos se quieran hacer los locos).



Glasterthum dijo:


> SUpongo que porque es famoso y hay gente que puede creerle. Y por no dejar a un sinverguenza echar mierda así sobre los españoles entre otros.


----------



## Rob1984 (28 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> En la p... vida había oído hablar de ese cretino homicida hasta que entré en este hilo. Sí que sabía que la basura esa de ruído llamado black metal es habitual entre los pavos estos de rollo "idiotita ario" pero no que era uno de los referentes. Patéticos de verdad, hasta más no poder.
> 
> A quién cojones puede importarle la fama de un paganista (que no es más que una de las ramas del satanismo, por más que algunos se quieran hacer los locos).



Para predica una religion de paz y amor, tienes mucha bilis y rabia acumulada dentro..


----------



## Bernaldo (28 May 2017)

Que su obra era Catolicismo de cabo a rabo no es que sea sobradamente conocido entre los estudiosos de su obra, sino que él mismo lo dijo.

Por otra parte, detestaba el NS, como no podría ser de otro modo en un católico tan ferviente como Tolkien.

Estos paganistas no saben ni dónde están plantaus... y básicamente se dejan llevar por cuestiones estéticas 



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> no les saques a los ñordicucks del mundo de la pesicola y la chocolatada hombre :XX: que luego tagean llenos de bilis contra los tradis :XX:


----------



## tartessiana (29 May 2017)

tartessiana dijo:


> Manoliko: yo sigo esperando a que describas a la raza blanca ¿cuáles son sus características fisionómicas? Y no me vengas con que la "raza blanca" no tiene características particulares y que puede ser de todas las formas imaginables, porque de esas multiformas no puede ser ninguna raza.
> 
> Ahora me vengo enterando que una raza humana puede ser tanto braquicéfala como dolicocéfala, bajita o muy alta, morena o rubia, ectomorfa o endomorfa, nariz de buitre o nariz pequeña. Venga ya Manoliko de los cojones, eso no puede ser una raza lo veas por donde lo veas. Vayamos al mundo animal y demuéstrame un sólo ejemplo de raza que posea una multitud de características variables. Porque no la vas a encontrar, la menos que me salgas con la chorrada de que estos osos por ejemplo, son de la misma raza:
> 
> ...



Me autocito


----------



## Manoliko (29 May 2017)

tartessiana dijo:


> Me autocito



Pues vuelve a leerte el hilo porque ya lo he contestado y no voy a repetirme cada vez dos por tres. Además no debato con subnormales.

Por última vez; la naturaleza está llena de ejemplos de subespecies y razas de animales donde los individuos se parecen entre sí más que con respecto a otras razas pero NO son clones. Ya cite el tigre siberiano y el lince ibérico.

Otra más: Canis lupus signatus, entre 30 y más de 50 kilos los machos (casi el doble los más grandes con respecto a los más pequeños y livianos) color del pelaje: pardo, gris, rojizo los más comunes pero incluso los hay negros y amarillos (lo que si tienen todos son las manchas negras que le dan el nombre). Color de ojos; normalmente amarillos, pero pueden ser marrones, verdes y azules.


----------



## Sunwukung (30 May 2017)

estos perros son de la misma raza o no? lo digo por la chorrada de que no puede haber individuos de una misma raza braquicefálos y dolicocefálos, por ejemplo,¿puede haber perros de la misma raza con y sin pelo?


----------



## Manoliko (30 May 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> estos perros son de la misma raza o no? lo digo por la chorrada de que no puede haber individuos de una misma raza braquicefálos y dolicocefálos, por ejemplo,¿puede haber perros de la misma raza con y sin pelo?



Te va a decir que las razas domésticas no cuentan y que supuestamente las razas domésticas son todas cruces (no tiene por qué en realidad). Pero de hecho los perros son una subespecie de lobo.


----------



## Sunwukung (30 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Te va a decir que las razas domésticas no cuentan y que supuestamente las razas domésticas son todas cruces (no tiene por qué en realidad). Pero de hecho los perros son una subespecie de lobo.



Y además es que esos perros son de una misma raza que tiene más de tres mil años de antigüedad :XX:


----------



## Manoliko (30 May 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Y además es que esos perros son de una misma raza que tiene más de tres mil años de antigüedad :XX:



No les desmontes el cuento de los albinos gayers y pelirrojos braquicéfalos clónicos, que llevan años creyéndose antropólogos.


----------



## tartessiana (30 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Pues vuelve a leerte el hilo porque ya lo he contestado y no voy a repetirme cada vez dos por tres. Además no debato con subnormales.
> 
> Por última vez; la naturaleza está llena de ejemplos de subespecies y razas de animales donde los individuos se parecen entre sí más que con respecto a otras razas pero NO son clones. Ya cite el tigre siberiano y el lince ibérico.
> 
> Otra más: Canis lupus signatus, entre 30 y más de 50 kilos los machos (casi el doble los más grandes con respecto a los más pequeños y livianos) color del pelaje: pardo, gris, rojizo los más comunes pero incluso los hay negros y amarillos (lo que si tienen todos son las manchas negras que le dan el nombre). Color de ojos; normalmente amarillos, pero pueden ser marrones, verdes y azules.



DEFINE RAZA con tus propias palabras.

---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 00:49 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> estos perros son de la misma raza o no? lo digo por la chorrada de que no puede haber individuos de una misma raza braquicefálos y dolicocefálos, por ejemplo,¿puede haber perros de la misma raza con y sin pelo?



¿Ese es tu ejemplo de mierda? un par de perros mestizos y uno de ellos con un defecto genético... Menudo nivel

---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 00:50 ----------




Manoliko dijo:


> Te va a decir que las razas domésticas no cuentan y que supuestamente las razas domésticas son todas cruces (no tiene por qué en realidad). Pero de hecho los perros son una subespecie de lobo.



La mayoría de los perros domésticos son CRUCES.

Subnormal.

---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 00:51 ----------




Manoliko dijo:


> No les desmontes el cuento de los albinos gayers y pelirrojos braquicéfalos clónicos, que llevan años creyéndose antropólogos.



Venga ya, que tu prepotencia no te queda, menos viniendo de un subnormal que ni siquiera conoce los conceptos básicos de biología.

SUBNORMAL


----------



## Gregor Strasser (30 May 2017)

Todas las razas en el mundo animal se conforman por individuos que parecen copias unos de otros, no hay excepciones, es una regla biológica. Si alguien lo niega, lo invito a comprobarlo con un solo ejemplo, y que no sean perros domésticos porque ya sabemos que de naturales no tienen nada esas "razas".


----------



## Bernaldo (30 May 2017)

Con el rollo autonómico han florecido las prácticas de clasificar todo tipo de "nuevas razas" autóctonas en cada zona de Espanna.

No voy a decir que me oponga pero ahí se ve muy claramente cómo, en realidad, el proceso de "catalogación de razas" muy habitualmente parte de la creación de un estándar a partir de una realidad bastante heterogénea y posterior selección de ejemplares que se ajusten a ese ideal.

Es decir, más bien lo que se hace es un filtrado y a posteriori, los que no se ajustan a él pues "es que no son ejemplares puros".

Pues eso es lo que hacen los pavos estos con sus nordicoblancos, nordicorrojos y demás paridas.

En la misma península ibérica se podría hacer lo mismo con vascos, cántabros, castellanos, etc, a partir de los estudios de Aranzadi y Hoyos Sáinz.


A ver quién niega que no se pueden seleccionar ejemplares y crear dichas "razas". En fin, verdaderamente absurdo, ya no por eso sino por lo bárbaro que constituye catalogar taxonómicamente a los seres humanos como si fueran animales.


----------



## Gregor Strasser (30 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Con el rollo autonómico han florecido las prácticas de clasificar todo tipo de "nuevas razas" autóctonas en cada zona de Espanna.
> 
> No voy a decir que me oponga pero ahí se ve muy claramente cómo, en realidad, el proceso de "catalogación de razas" muy habitualmente parte de la creación de un estándar a partir de una realidad bastante heterogénea y posterior selección de ejemplares que se ajusten a ese ideal.
> 
> ...



Los humanos pertenecemos al reino animal, paleto.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 May 2017)

Los seres humanos somos bastante más que animales, tontolaba.



Gregor Strasser dijo:


> Los humanos pertenecemos al reino animal, paleto.


----------



## Manoliko (30 May 2017)

Gregor Strasser dijo:


> Todas las razas en el mundo animal se conforman por individuos que parecen copias unos de otros, no hay excepciones, es una regla biológica. Si alguien lo niega, lo invito a comprobarlo con un solo ejemplo, y que no sean perros domésticos porque ya sabemos que de naturales no tienen nada esas "razas".



Te acabo de poner ejemplos en el comentario donde respondo a la retrasada esta de Tartessiana, puto troll.

---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 10:00 ----------




tartessiana dijo:


> DEFINE RAZA con tus propias palabras.



Que te vuelvas a leer el hilo, PUTA RETRASADA, que ya he respondido a todo eso 10.000 veces.

En serio, ¿Estáis troleando no? Por qué no me jodas.


----------



## Plutonio (30 May 2017)

Pero cierra el hilo ya, hombre. Es tuyo y puedes darle al botón cuando quieras.

Con los genes se puede hacer las clasificaciones como uno quiera, se puede tener todo a la carta igual que con las canicas. Si interesa agruparlas por el color se agrupan por el color, si interesa que sea por el tamaño, pues por el tamaño. Con los grupos humanos, lo mismo. Aquí estás peleando con gente a la que no le conviene una clasificación general de raza blanca a nivel biológico, y sí que haya muchas razas diferenciadas... ¿Por qué? Pues porque si hay varias naciones de una misma raza y no una raza para cada nación, eso que ellos llaman _Volk_ desaparece, y si no hay _Volk_ no hay nacionalsocialismo. Aquí se está mareando mucho la perdiz con alelos, haplogrupos y haploleches, pero el debate está totalmente ideologizado, conceptos aparentemente biológicos utilizados como tapadera para intentar colar con calzador ideas metapolíticas. Si tú dices que lo que hay es una raza blanca, para ellos eres lo mismo que un internacionalista, globalista, etc., estás blasfemando contra lo más sagrado que tienen y contra lo que no admiten ninguna broma, que es el _Volk_, su máxima y única realidad metafísica. Toda la ciencia que hagan, todas sus teorías de cualquier tema, y todas las clasificaciones que enumeren tienen que estar rociadas con sus meados _völkisch_ con los que quieren marcar territorio, forzarán la máquina a tope para intentar lograrlo.


----------



## Manoliko (30 May 2017)

Plutonio dijo:


> Pero cierra el hilo ya, hombre. Es tuyo y puedes darle al botón cuando quieras.
> 
> Con los genes se puede hacer las clasificaciones como uno quiera, se puede tener todo a la carta igual que con las canicas. Si interesa agruparlas por el color se agrupan por el color, si interesa que sea por el tamaño, pues por el tamaño. Con los grupos humanos, lo mismo. Aquí estás peleando con gente a la que no le conviene una clasificación general de raza blanca a nivel biológico, y sí que haya muchas razas diferenciadas... ¿Por qué? Pues porque si hay varias naciones de una misma raza y no una raza para cada nación, eso que ellos llaman _Volk_ desaparece, y si no hay _Volk_ no hay nacionalsocialismo. Aquí se está mareando mucho la perdiz con alelos, haplogrupos y haploleches, pero el debate está totalmente ideologizado, conceptos aparentemente biológicos utilizados como tapadera para intentar colar con calzador ideas metapolíticas. Si tú dices que lo que hay es una raza blanca, para ellos eres lo mismo que un internacionalista, globalista, etc., estás blasfemando contra lo más sagrado que tienen y contra lo que no admiten ninguna broma, que es el _Volk_, su máxima y única realidad metafísica. Toda la ciencia que hagan, todas sus teorías de cualquier tema, y todas las clasificaciones que enumeren tienen que estar rociadas con sus meados _völkisch_ con los que quieren marcar territorio, forzarán la máquina a tope para intentar lograrlo.



Te doy thanks por tu bienintencionado consejo, pero de momento no lo cerraré. Lo de que la clasificación racial es arbitraria no es así, no vale escoger cualquier característica y decir que todos los que compartan esa característica concreta son una raza. Una raza está formada por individuos que tienen una gran cantidad de antepasados comunes entre sí (en relación a otros grupos de esa misma especie) y cuyas características se han desarrollado en un territorio concreto. 

Los zoólogos no clasifican a las subespecies de lobos en base a que tengan una determinada tonalidad de pelaje. Tienen que haber una serie de características generales, no una concreta. Eso tampoco quiere decir que tengan porque ser clones, como afirman estos. Ni siquiera las formas de vida más simples como los guisantes que estudiaba mendel son en realidad clónicos, mucho menos formas de vida complejas cuyo fenotipo depende de un montón de genes.

En cuanto a que todo se debe a su concepto de Volk, puede que tengas razón. Pero son idiotas, porque aceptar la realidad de la existencia de un taxón (llámalo, raza, subespecie o como quieras) dentro de la especie humana que se puede llamar raza blanca o caucásica y que se diferencia de otros troncos como los negroides, mongoloides o aborígenes; en ningún momento niega la identidad o características concretas tanto biológicas como culturales de los diferentes pueblos de Europa. Se pueden establecer otros taxones por debajo, llamalos subrazas o variedades. 

Pero ellos no es que estén preocupados por la identidad de los diferentes pueblos europeos no (que además no entiendo por que unos españoles se identifican como nórdicos o germánicos) ellos pretenden que los demás pueblos de europa acepten que se niege su identidad. Ellos abogan porque la única raza que existe es la nórdica y que el resto de pueblos europeos son mestizos, eso es un delirio o bien disidencia controlada para boicotear cualquier intento de hermanar a los pueblos de europa


----------



## Sunwukung (30 May 2017)

tartessiana dijo:


> DEFINE RAZA con tus propias palabras.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 00:49 ----------
> 
> ...





:XX: Xoloitzcuintle - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



> El xoloitzcuintle o xolo es una raza canina prácticamente sin pelo con promedio de vida entre 12-14 años. Es originario de México; es presentado en tamaño toy, estandár y mediano. Se le conoce por su endemismo en ese país y su estrecha relación con la cultura mexica.





> Este perro, natural de México, es una raza muy antigua, originada, según algunos cálculos, hace más de tres mil años.5 En la mitología mexica, se creía que los xoloitzcuintles acompañaban a las almas de los difuntos cuando viajaban al Mictlán, el inframundo, por lo que se les sacrificaba y enterraba junto con los muertos a los que debían guiar. Hay leyendas que hablan de que Xolotl le dio el xoloitzcuintle como regalo al hombre, después de haberlo fabricado de una astilla del Hueso de la Vida, el hueso del que toda vida fue creada



tara genética dice ::

Os pongáis como os pongáis el concepto de raza no es más que una agrupación de un conjunto de características, hasta hace cuatro días sólo fenotípicas, obviamente, dentro de una misma especie.

Raza será el conjunto de individuos que conserven dichas características generación tras generación.

Lo de los clones es un invento vuestro basado en la incapacidad visual del ser humano para distinguir individuos en las especies animales, algo así como la dificultad de un europeo no acostumbrado a distinguir un chino de otro, pero ten por seguro que un perro distingue a uno de otro perfectamente, y con los ojos cerrados :XX:.


----------



## Manoliko (30 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Qué gracioso es ver a Manoliko, Plutonio y su banda debatiendo docenas de páginas después de terminado el hilo y exprimido hasta dar todo de sí.




Disculpe usted, no sabía que los hilos sobre genética terminan una vez que usted ha soltado su mitin y se le han acabado los argumentos.


----------



## Gregor Strasser (30 May 2017)

Me hace gracia como los paletos ignorantes del foro van de antropólogos físicos y de expertos en biología dando cátedra, según ellos claro y quedarse tan panchos los hijos de puta 

Tendré que explicarles lo que es una raza con imágenes:

Ñus, todos iguales, copias unos de otros:






Hormigas, todas iguales, copias unas de otras:






Cebras, todas copias unas de otras:






Elefantes, todos copias unos de otros:






Búfalos, todos iguales unos de otros:






"Rasa blanka" todos igualikos hoyga:::































Ej ke todoz zon de la mizma rasa, nordizistaz ijoz de puta, queréis dividir a la rasa vlanka, todos zomoz igualikos. ::


----------



## Manoliko (30 May 2017)

Gregor Strasser dijo:


> Soy un troll y además soy gilipollas y solo se repetir una y otra vez lo mismo aunque ya me hayan rebatido innumerables veces y demostrado que no es así:



Cebras, ñus, hormigas, búfalos, elefantes... son especies, no razas, so melón.


----------



## Sunwukung (30 May 2017)

Gregor Strasser dijo:


> Me hace gracia como los paletos ignorantes del foro van de antropólogos físicos y de expertos en biología dando cátedra, según ellos claro y quedarse tan panchos los hijos de puta
> 
> Tendré que explicarles lo que es una raza con imágenes:
> 
> ...



tú eres idiota, ¿no te enteras de que los elefantes se distinguen entre ellos perfectamente unos de otros, luego sí hay individuos? ¿entonces el criterio de raza debe ser estrictamente visual (los genes no importan)?.

y cómo ya te han dicho, ¿acaso no distingues un elefante africano de otro asiático?

---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 21:41 ----------




Arrekarallo dijo:


> [/COLOR]
> Vamos, que según tú en toda una especie animal los individuos son mucho más iguales entre sí y hay mucha menor variedad que en una sola raza humana.



entonces no hay razas puras y son todas mestizas, según tú.


----------



## Manoliko (30 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Vamos, que según tú en toda una especie animal los individuos son mucho más iguales entre sí y hay mucha menor variedad que en una sola raza humana.



¿Cuando he dicho yo tal cosa?  pero si un tío se las de de experto antropólogo y dice que va a explicarnos lo que es una raza para acto seguido hablar de especies lo remarco para evidenciar su necedad.

Creía que eras más listo que el resto de atolondrados de tus palmeros pero voy a acabar por perderte el respeto por completo. Es más que evidente que argumentáis tirando de discurso aprendido y siempre con lo mismo aunque os lo rebatan 1000 veces. Solo os interesa poner las fotitos para ver si engañáis a los gilipollas que solo se fijan en ellas y no leen. 

Os he puesto varios ejemplos de subespecies en las cuales hay individuos con diferente tamaño, diferente color de pelo, diferente color de ojos etc (seguro que tampoco tienen exactamente el mismo índice cefálico, ni la misma relación altura, longitud etc) y aun tenéis huevos a venir por 5 vez con las fotitos de las cebras diciendo que son todas iguales. Pues no, no son todas iguales, de hecho todas tienen manchas distintas, no hay una cebra igual a otra.

---------- Post added 30-may-2017 at 22:22 ----------




Arrekarallo dijo:


> No existe tal cosa como 'raza mestiza'. Es un oxymoron. No estás ni pensando lo que escribes.




Por cierto, qué casualidad que hayas elegido un tigre siberiano del mismo color al habitual en el de bengala habiendo tigres siberianos de color blanco. ¿Y acaso no sabes que los tigres siberianos son sensiblemente más grandes que los de bengala?


----------



## Sunwukung (30 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> No existe tal cosa como 'raza mestiza'. Es un oxymoron. No estás ni pensando lo que escribes.



has dicho que si en un colectivo de individuos hay mucha variabilidad, entonces no pueden pertenecer a la misma raza (con lo que no sé cómo defines el concepto de raza). 

Por tanto no hay siquiera una raza blanca, negra, asiática, etc, porque la variabilidad fenotípica es muy alta en todas partes, ¿o también subdividimos a los japos, por ejemplo, o a los chinos? 

Podría poner fotos de diferentes tipos de caras de cada uno.

¿dónde se pone la línea arbitraria o aleatoria que separa una raza de otra?


----------



## Gothaus (30 May 2017)

Gregor Strasser dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A usted le pueden parecer iguales, pero no lo son. Es como si le va a un ganadero y le dice que todas sus vacas son iguales. Lo mirará de arriba a abajo pensando que es usted tonto. Él las distingue perfectamente. Y un pastor de ovejas, lo mismo, por mucho que le parezca a usted increíble.

Y las cebras, ya, ni le cuento: no hay dos que tengan las rayas iguales.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 May 2017)

una raza de cualquier cosa no es una atribución que pueda ofrecerse perse, sino que debe de mediar un fin utilitarista por medio. Por tanto la clasificación racial de las especies puede prestarse a un irreconciliable debate según cuales son las utilidades o fines de cada facción. En el caso de los humanos, todos habran de coincidir en que esa utilidad debe de ser epideomologica o de indole Sanitario, es decir incidencia de emfermedades y tratamiento a las mismas. ¿es epideomologicamente diferente un Vascongado de un Aragones? no.


----------



## tartessiana (31 May 2017)

Los individuos de una raza son parecidos entre sí, como los de las fotos de Gregorio. Si no habéis entendido eso es porque sois unos subnormales, deberíais ir al médico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (31 May 2017)

¿Que pasa que en el mein Kamfpurriana no explicaban ni el concepto de "tasa" ni el de epidemeologia de grupos?

Pues claro que no lo explican :XX:



Arrekarallo dijo:


> :bla: A ver champion. Hay vascos con intolerancia al gluten (de hecho son el pueblo más intolerante al gluten de Europa junto con los irlandeses). Hay aragoneses intolerantes a la lactosa. Hay vascos con propensión al melanoma. Hay aragoneses con propensión a las cataratas. Y viceversa. Así que no entres aquí a agredir el teclado con la primera ornitorrincada orangutanoide que se te pasa por la caja de serrín. Hay vascos 'de toda la vida' que podrían pasar desapercibidos en Marruecos y vascos 'de toda la vida' que podrían pasar desapercibidos en Lituania. Espabila.





---------- Post added 31-may-2017 at 00:32 ----------

Anglopapagayo, deja de marronizar el hilo con tu bajo CI

---------- Post added 31-may-2017 at 00:48 ----------

Fijate tu que podias haber aprovechado mi aportación para tus propios fines rasialistas pero lo unico que se mueven en ese craneo son las dunas de serrin al viento. De hecho ser blanco, negro o amarillo te descarta automaticamente para según que enfermedades ante un cuadro de sintomas automaticamente. Y la medicina sí es un fin utilitarista lo suficientemente objetivo para clasificar la especie en razas, y el que no pueda soportarlo pues que muerda un lapiz.


----------



## Glasterthum (31 May 2017)

Arrekarallo cree que hubo una raza "tipo" primordial para cada grupo humano. Que digo yo puestos a delimitar, pocas clasificaciones me parecen. Pongamos La nórdico blanca espigada y La nórdico blanca atlética, por decir algo y meter más variación. Añadiría también La nórdico castaño blanca con nariz de punta y La nórdico rubia blanca con nariz recta.

El tema es que no encuentra la raza original de cada grupo en ningún lado en la realidad, porque según él se mezclaron. Pues bien, es una falacia total eso, no puede saber si esos grupos primordiales alguna vez existieron, o "la mezcla" que ve ahora es todo lo que hay. Tal vez a la evolución no le dio tiempo a hacer a todo el mundo igual y siempre existió esa variabilidad.

Por último, aun cuando alguna de éstas "razas originales" hubiese existido, tal vez sólo hablásemos de una tribu de 100 personas, en cualquier caso un número ínfimo comparado con la actualidad. O pudo haber distintas "razas originales" compuestas de tribus pequeñas diferentes. Y no deja de ser absurdo montarse esas pajas mentales y ver cómo algo bueno la compartimentalizacion del humano, por diferencias físicas de unas pocas familias aisladas.


----------



## Gregor Strasser (31 May 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Arrekarallo cree que hubo una raza "tipo" primordial para cada grupo humano. Que digo yo puestos a delimitar, pocas clasificaciones me parecen. Pongamos La nórdico blanca espigada y La nórdico blanca atlética, por decir algo y meter más variación. Añadiría también La nórdico castaño blanca con nariz de punta y La nórdico rubia blanca con nariz recta.
> 
> El tema es que no encuentra la raza original de cada grupo en ningún lado en la realidad, porque según él se mezclaron. Pues bien, es una falacia total eso, no puede saber si esos grupos primordiales alguna vez existieron, o "la mezcla" que ve ahora es todo lo que hay. Tal vez a la evolución no le dio tiempo a hacer a todo el mundo igual y siempre existió esa variabilidad.
> 
> Por último, aun cuando alguna de éstas "razas originales" hubiese existido, tal vez sólo hablásemos de una tribu de 100 personas, en cualquier caso un número ínfimo comparado con la actualidad. O pudo haber distintas "razas originales" compuestas de tribus pequeñas diferentes. Y no deja de ser absurdo montarse esas pajas mentales y ver cómo algo bueno la compartimentalizacion del humano, por diferencias físicas de unas pocas familias aisladas.



El negrófilo paleto del foro dando según él cátedra racial, increíble.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (31 May 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Arrekarallo cree que hubo una raza "tipo" primordial para cada grupo humano. Que digo yo puestos a delimitar, pocas clasificaciones me parecen. Pongamos La nórdico blanca espigada y La nórdico blanca atlética, por decir algo y meter más variación. Añadiría también La nórdico castaño blanca con nariz de punta y La nórdico rubia blanca con nariz recta.
> 
> El tema es que no encuentra la raza original de cada grupo en ningún lado en la realidad, porque según él se mezclaron. Pues bien, es una falacia total eso, no puede saber si esos grupos primordiales alguna vez existieron, o "la mezcla" que ve ahora es todo lo que hay. Tal vez a la evolución no le dio tiempo a hacer a todo el mundo igual y siempre existió esa variabilidad.
> 
> Por último, aun cuando alguna de éstas "razas originales" hubiese existido, tal vez sólo hablásemos de una tribu de 100 personas, en cualquier caso un número ínfimo comparado con la actualidad. O pudo haber distintas "razas originales" compuestas de tribus pequeñas diferentes. Y no deja de ser absurdo montarse esas pajas mentales y ver cómo algo bueno la compartimentalizacion del humano, por diferencias físicas de unas pocas familias aisladas.



Estoy de acuerdo.

Los NB están teóricamente asociados al Cromagnon, pero tengo entendido que hubo poblaciones "negroides" en Europa durante el Paleolitico Superior: véase el Hombre de Grimaldi.


----------



## Manoliko (31 May 2017)

tartessiana dijo:


> Los individuos de una raza son parecidos entre sí, como los de las fotos de Gregorio. Si no habéis entendido eso es porque sois unos subnormales, deberíais ir al médico.



Parecidos entre sí con respecto a otras razas si, clónicos no. Si todavía no lo has entendido tú no hace falta ni que vayas al médico porque lo tuyo no tiene arreglo.


----------



## Manoliko (31 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Las fotos que ha puesto Strasser me parecen ilustrativas a más no poder. bla bla bla bla...
> 
> La realidad es que, si un naturalista observase a los humanos como se observan a los animales, concluiría sin dudar bla bla bla bla
> 
> ...




Demuestra eso campeón, demuestra la existencia de una raza de pelirrojos braquicéfalos hace 50.000 años en Asia central. Deja de colocar fotitos que no sabes ni interpretar y aporta pruebas reales. Mientras tanto no es que tengáis la verdad, es que no tenéis siquiera una hipótesis ni mucho menos una teoría, sólo ciencia ficción totalmente acientífica. No existe una raza de pelirrojos braquicéfalos, existen pelirrojos por aquí y por allá en toda europa y territorios adyacentes y colonias y existen braquícefalos por toda europa siendo mayoría en algunas zonas donde además apenas hay pelirrojos.




Arrekarallo dijo:


> Luego resulta que estos forreros van a hacerse un análisis a DNAtribes o a 23andme (que no lo han hecho ni lo harán, porque tienen miedo de que salga algo que no les guste y traumatizarse de por vida) y les sale un 0,5% de genética subsahariana y un 4% de genética de Oriente Medio y un 2,9% de genética neandertal.




Y los lobos ibéricos tienen ADN de perro y otras muchas subespecies y razas de animales tienen ADN de otras subespecies, por que se pueden cruzar entre sí. Lo que define una raza no es la pureza absoluta sino una clara tendencia.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Cuando las diferencias se hacen demasiado obvias, entonces echáis mano de las raciologías obsoletas bla bla bla bla...  sin caer en contradicciones ridículas como decir que los nórdicos pueden ser braquicéfalos o dolicocéfalos, de pelo platino o rojo o naranja o castaño, esbeltos o corpulentos, altos o bajos y otros términos contradictorios y opuestos que por definición no pueden darse a la vez en una




Los nórdicos sólo son dolicocéfalos o mesocéfalos, si son braquicéfalos no son nórdicos.




Arrekarallo dijo:


> La moraleja que pretendéis imponer es clara: dejad de mirar al rostro humano. Fingid que no notáis claras diferencias y patrones. Absteneos de ir más allá de "negroide", "caucasoide" y "mongoloide".





En absoluto. existen taxones inferiores como subrazas. Sois vosotros los ciegos incapaces de reconocer que los blancos se distinguen de los negros cláramente. Que los blancos tienen un fenotipo propio y que ellos constituye un taxón.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Pues adivinad qué. Esas categorías están obsoletas y no explican la biodiversidad humana actual. Estos torpes intentos no son más que balbuceos y titubeos llenos de inseguridad. No satisfacen a nadie y no explican nada. Todavía me falta ver una clasificación que me convenza más que la de Europa Soberana, y si la viese, me adheriría a ella sin dudarlo.



¿No te convenció mi clasificación de los calvos, zurdos con lunares como raza pura? Vivian hace 50.000 años, justo al lado de los nordico-rojos.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> ¿Acaso no sabes que los nordico blancos son muchísimo más altos que los nordico rojos?




Ciencia ficción. Primero demuestrame que existen esas dos razas y después las medimos y sacamos la media. Por cierto hay tigres de bengalas más grandes que algunos tigres siberianos. No es un absoluto, es una media.




Arrekarallo dijo:


> Cuando en un colectivo de individuos hay mucha variabilidad, lo que hay es mezcla. Cuando la raza es homogénea, los caracteres son estabilizados por el martillo de la selección natural.



Mentira, ya te he demostrado que en la naturaleza hay razas con diferentes colores de pelo, de ojos, de tamaño, etc.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> []Raza es una comunidad de individuos con caracteres similares seleccionados por y para un entorno determinado, que, al cruzarse entre ellos, producen los mismos caracteres sin inmutarse y sin alterarse, generación tras generación.



Efectivamente, todos los blancos son ortognatos, piel clara (los pakis, moros etc de piel oscura si son mestizos) nariz larga y estrecha, frente alta, mentón largo, labios delgados, huesos cigomáticos estrechos. Y cuando se habla de labios finos, nariz larga etc se hace en relación a otras razas, ya sé que algunos europeos tienen los labios más finos que otros.

Pero vamos, que los forenses distinguen perfectamente un cráneo negroide de uno caucásico o mongoloide. En paleoantropología o en ciencia forense, aún a día de hoy y aunque oficialmente se abandonase el término raza, se habla de caucásicos, negroides etc. Le pides tú a un forense que te clásifique un cráneo como nordico rojo con ligera armenización y se ríe de ti.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Este tío también es de Mongolia, ¿de qué 'raza' es? Lo pregunto en serio. Que alguien me diga por favor de qué raza es. Y si me contestáis que es de 'raza mongoloide' por favor decidme por qué tiene los ojos azules, el pelo claro, la piel colorada y esa forma tan angular del maxilar. ¿Tomó el sol en Torrevieja?



Ese tío, si es un mestizo, de blanco y mongoloide. Los indoeuropeos llegaron hasta el gobi en tiempos históricos.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (31 May 2017)

España lleva 200 años yendo como el culo: ¿no responde ello a cambios genéticos? No se puede permitir la proliferación de gitanos, pícaros, mercheros y bandidos sin pagar por ello consecuencias sociales, económicas y hasta políticas. Joder, que ves los jetos de Rosa Díez o Francisco Camps y te planteas muchas cosas.

No tenemos un manpower tan triste como el de Grecia o Siria, pero tampoco está al mismo nivel que el de Estados Unidos, por ejemplo. 

No hace falta irse a los inmigrantes. Incluso entre los "españoles de toda la vida" ves rasgos como: color de piel demasiado oscuro, calvas precoces, narices aplastadas, ojos saltones, etc, que no auguran nada bueno. Abro la caja de pandora.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 May 2017)

Anda, porque tú lo digas... aquí es una raza lo que nos cuenten Cucacarallo y la tropa de friquinordicistas.

Al final se nos da la paradoja, tras hallar los paleogenetistas que las poblaciones de Europa resultaron ser de piel morena..., de tener que recurrir a los neandertales para documentar gente de piel clara y pelirroja a partir de nosecuántos mil años atrás.

A lo que han tenido que llegar... ::



Manoliko dijo:


> Los nórdicos sólo son dolicocéfalos o mesocéfalos, si son braquicéfalos no son nórdicos.


----------



## Sunwukung (31 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Cuando en un colectivo de individuos hay mucha variabilidad, lo que hay es mezcla. Cuando la raza es homogénea, los caracteres son estabilizados por el martillo de la selección natural.
> 
> *Raza es una comunidad de individuos con caracteres similares seleccionados por y para un entorno determinado, que, al cruzarse entre ellos, producen los mismos caracteres sin inmutarse y sin alterarse, generación tras generación.*
> 
> ...



entonces estaba en lo cierto, según tú, NO hay razas puras, luego el término es redundante, porque las razas mestizas no existen, ya no son razas.

1.- Colocas el concepto de especie por debajo del de raza, cuando éste no tiene siquiera existencia taxonómica, si acaso el de subespecie.

2.- No encuentro el fundamento genético a tu clasificación de raza, puesto que, haya variabilidad o no, todavía se pueden rastrear conjuntos de genes y sus fenotipos asociados que se han mantenido invariables durante milenios en poblaciones humanas. Yo puse un ejemplo en una raza de pelos. 

¿por qué este tipo de poblaciones ya no son una raza según tú? ¿puede permanecer una población inicialmente mestiza siendo mestiza para siempre? 

3.- ¿Si ya todo cristo es un mestizo, a qué viene defender una raza blanca "pura" original? ¿no sería más sensato enfocarse en defender programas de eugenesia positiva para conservar o mejorar variables que existen en todos los grupos humanos, como la inteligencia cognitiva?

4.- Por último,¿ dónde está el criterio genético, o criterios, que nos permiten distinguir una raza "pura" de una "no raza" o raza "mestiza"? Porque el simple ojo (a mí me parece que todos los individuos son muy parecidos y cuanto más parecidos o clónicos, más "pura" es la raza).

Tanto marear la perdiz para no reconocer lo evidente y sensato, todo para buscar una superioridad absoluta, o peor aún, para justificar una inferioridad absoluta que permita tratar como animales, o peor aún, a otros grupos humanos de manera gratuita.

---------- Post added 31-may-2017 at 22:40 ----------




MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> España lleva 200 años yendo como el culo: ¿no responde ello a cambios genéticos? No se puede permitir la proliferación de gitanos, pícaros, mercheros y bandidos sin pagar por ello consecuencias sociales, económicas y hasta políticas. Joder, que ves los jetos de Rosa Díez o Francisco Camps y te planteas muchas cosas.
> 
> No tenemos un manpower tan triste como el de Grecia o Siria, pero tampoco está al mismo nivel que el de Estados Unidos, por ejemplo.
> 
> No hace falta irse a los inmigrantes. Incluso entre los "españoles de toda la vida" ves rasgos como: color de piel demasiado oscuro, calvas precoces, narices aplastadas, ojos saltones, etc, que no auguran nada bueno. Abro la caja de pandora.




¿ahora resulta que los españoles nos hemos cruzado masivamente con gitanos? 

Pues según los estudios que han puesto por ahí apenas estamos cruzados ni con los romanos ni con los moros ni con los godos ::

Aparte que dice Arrekarallo que no hay razas desde el paleolítico superior por lo menos.


----------



## tartessiana (1 Jun 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Parecidos entre sí con respecto a otras razas si, clónicos no. Si todavía no lo has entendido tú no hace falta ni que vayas al médico porque lo tuyo no tiene arreglo.



Nadie ha dicho que sean clónicos en el parecido, eso te lo has inventado tú. 
Tus insultos baratos te los guardas y te los metes por el culo.

Las razas se conforman por individuos que se parecen unos de otros. Los animales son el claro ejemplo de esta regla biológica, ¿por qué vosotros no explicáis cual es el parecido de un nórdico blanco con un nórdico rojo? ¿me vais a decir que los veis parecidos?

Difícilmente se puede distinguir a un ñu de otro ñu, a un búfalo africano de otro, pero a un NB de un NR los puedes distinguir a un kilómetro de distancia. 

Os he dicho que 2+2=4 pero vosotros seguís en que 2+2=5. Ya no sé si estáis de coña/troleo o qué.


----------



## Sunwukung (1 Jun 2017)

He puesto una raza de perros que de clónicos nada. 

Acabo de encontrar esto:

Las 9 razas de perro más cercanas al lobo



> 2- Los perros tipo Mastiff: mastiff, bulldog, bóxer, rottweiler, boyero de berna, etc.
> 
> Y atención porque, curiosamente, el pastor alemán también se integraría en este grupo. Por lo que NO es una de las razas de perros más próximas al lobo.



Alguien que no sepa nada de genética podría decir que un pastor alemán está más próximo al lobo o que los khoisanes son una mezcla de negros, blancos y asiáticos ::


----------



## Gregor Strasser (1 Jun 2017)




----------



## Manoliko (1 Jun 2017)

Gregor Strasser dijo:


> Miradme zoi un nordiSHITa zuperior ze diferensiah un pelirrojo de un albino




Cada vez estoy más convencido de que Soros os paga para esta mierda. Utilizáis las mismas tácticas que los progres, en lugar de argumentar recurris al meme simplón ya que es lo más efectivo para captar el tipo de gente a la que va dirigidas vuestras maguferías. A mi me preocuparía seriamente que me diesen thanks gente con un evidente retraso mental como el Dietrich Eckart, MarcoFurioCamilo o Tartesiana.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2017 at 12:04 ----------




tartessiana dijo:


> Nadie ha dicho que sean clónicos en el parecido, eso te lo has inventado tú.
> Tus insultos baratos te los guardas y te los metes por el culo.
> 
> Las razas se conforman por individuos que se parecen unos de otros. Los animales son el claro ejemplo de esta regla biológica, ¿por qué vosotros no explicáis cual es el parecido de un nórdico blanco con un nórdico rojo? ¿me vais a decir que los veis parecidos?
> ...




Tú fuiste la primera en insultar, ahora te jodes. Y si, habéis dicho que son clones, revisa el hilo.

A ver si te enteras de qué va esto puta retrasada. Los ñus, búfalos etc, los ves en el la sabana a todos juntitos. ¿Dónde está esa raza de todos pelirrojos braquicéfalos? No existe, el pelo rojo es solo una condición que se da entre algunos caucásicos. Igual que hay leopardos con el pelo negro y no por ello los zoólogos los consideran una raza distinta. El famoso zorro ártico con ojos azules... pues en realidad la mayoría de zorros y lobos árticos tienen ojos amarillos o marrones, solo algunos los tienen azules. La naturaleza está llena de ejemplos. 

¿Te enteras ya de qué va la película subnormal? Espero que si porque no te voy a volver a dirigir la palabra. Ya me aburres.


----------



## Manoliko (1 Jun 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> (Según la clasificación de Europa Soberana, esa tía es principalmente khoisánida, la raza antepasada por excelencia, pero no dejes que eso arruine tu clasificación racial obsoleta y globalista).



¿De qué forma arruina eso la clasificación científica? Cuando se habla de caucásicos, mongoloides y negroides se hace porque la inmensa mayoría de la población humana se puede clasificar en uno de esos grupos o como una mezcla de ellos. También hay otras razas muy minoritarias como los san, los ainus, o los aborígenes australianos que no pertenecen a ellas efectivamente. 



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Eso es la enésima vez que lo preguntas en este jilo. Mal debe de estar la cosa si, a pesar de ya haberte respondido, continúas preguntando cíclicamente Es que no has respondido. Un ejemplo de argumento cíclico es lo vuestro con las cebras y los pelirrojos. Te vuelvo a responder lo que ya te respondí: tú quieres que yo te traiga del pescuezo a un colorado zanahorio centroasiático de hace 40 mil años, y eso no va a pasar No hay más preguntas señoría, no solo no tienen pruebas sino que ni siquiera les interesa buscarlas. Asia Central (y la mayor parte del mundo) no está apenas excavada. La asociación de la raza nordico-roja con Asia Central viene por otros derroteros Otros derroteros; vuestro mundo de fantasía nórdica y magufa:
> 
> 
> - En el registro arqueológico, los cráneos racialmente más puros en lo que a raza nordico-roja se refiere, proceden de la Cultura de Vasos Campaniformes, concretamente del sector a caballo entre Holanda y Gran Bretaña. El R1b era prevalente en esta cultura, y los antepasados del R1b procedían de Asia Central. Así es Manoliko, la mayor parte de los antepasados de los españoles (el R1b es mayoritario en España) están enterrados, o incinerados, o fosilizados, o machacados, en algún lugar del Heartland eurasiático, pero eso no significa que no existieran. Y esto se sabe a través de la genética de poblaciones y los marcadores genéticos, aunque no hayamos encontrado a ningún zanahorio viviendo en lo alto del monte Altai.
> ...



Señores, y como la ciencia oficial ya no estudia las razas descarto la ciencia oficial (todo el trabajo de los antropólogos del siglo XX) y doy rienda suelta a mi magufería. Es el mismo argumento de los religiosos.

Y vosotros servís a la agenda globalista, por cierto. Negar la raza blanca es lo más jodidamente globalista que hay.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Una raza muy diversa: puede ser tanto mesocéfala como dolicocéfala :rolleye: Ok whatever. Ahora por favor clasifícame racialmente a este tío braquicéfalo según tú clasificación racial (que aun no sabemos cuál es). Gracias.
> 
> Luego me defines morfológica y taxonómicamente la raza a la que pertenece, por favor. Y al ser posible, me das una breve semblanza que incluya el currículum genético, arqueológico, cultural y comportamental de esta raza. Gracias.
> 
> ...



Leete un libro de antropología de verdad y sales de dudas. Pero por favor, más fotos del zanahorio no. Y si tanto te interesa, tiene caracteristicas intermedias entre brun y dinárico (por la planoccipitalia). Es decir, en todo caso una mezcla de subrazas, pero blanco y caucásico al fin y al cabo. Como también son muy frecuentes individuos a medio camino entre nórdicos y mediterráneos en las islas británicas.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Esa cosa tan bonita y cojonuda que acabas de decir es cierta, y puede aplicarse tranquilamente a los nordico-rojos vs. nordico-blancos. Es obvio que son distintos. Negarlo es igualitarismo racial. Un poco menos fanático que el progre, pero igualitarismo racial a fin de cuentas.



Claro, vosotros no sois igualitaristas raciales. Vosotros simplemente sois antiblancos. Para vosotros un san o un pigmeno es una raza pura, pero la raza blanca es un conjunto de mestizos que no merecen existir. 



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Aquí el conflorero repite casi exactamente las mismas características que repitió como un loro 20 páginas atrás. Incidentalmente, ocurre que yo ya respondí a estas características una a una, demostrando su falsedad con ejemplos:
> 
> 
> Otra cosa, has dicho que los moros, pakis, etc., son mestizos. Ok, dime de qué razas son mestizos y en qué te basas para afirmarlo tan a la ligera. Y por favor defíneme morfológica y taxonómicamente las razas involucradas en la hibridación. Gracias.



Tu no has demostrado absolutamente nada, solo pones ejemplos muy extremos de la variabilidad que puede haber dentro de la raza blanca (algunos ejemplos seguramente directamente rarezas genéticas o patologías). No comprendes que cuando se habla de que los blancos tienen los labios finos hay que contrastarlo siempre con otras razas. Y efectivamente los blancos tienen los labios finos si se les compara con otras razas.

Los moros tienen la suficiente sangre subsahariana como para que eso repercuta en su fenotipo, y se nota en su talle, sus labios, su pelo rizado, su color de piel etc. Y en el indostán hay toda una mezcla de razas. Hay mongoloides en el este, hay drávidas en el sur.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Un antropólogo forense, sin despeinarse, te clasifica a un etíope, un somalí, un español, un pakistaní y un sueco como "caucásicos". Quien se descojona soy yo. Esas clasificaciones para dummies están pensadas para gente incapaz de ir más allá.
> 
> Aquí tenemos un somalí con un cráneo totalmente caucásico:
> 
> ...



El esqueleto de los blancos es un rasgo dominante (al menos con respecto a los negros, no sé si ocurre igual con los mongoloides), en contraposición a la pigmentación. Efectivamente en poblaciones mulatas la forma del cráneo es más parecida a la de un blanco que a la de un negro puro. Pero sí que existen diferencias entre un cráneo de un somalí y las de un europeo. En el del somalí se nota la mezcla con negros incluso a nivel craneal. Y en otras partes del esqueleto como la cadera y las extremidades aun se nota mucho más.


----------



## Glasterthum (1 Jun 2017)

Gregor Strasser dijo:


> El negrófilo paleto del foro dando según él cátedra racial, increíble.



Para ti claro que siento cátedra, como que deberías tomar apuntes y aprender algo.

El único paleto del foro, eres tú y algún que otro compi gaynancy tuyo. Que lo único que sabes hacer es insultar y poner memes, subnormal hijo de la gran puta.

Así que si te queda algo de dignidad y honradez, calla y aprende.


----------



## Plutonio (1 Jun 2017)

El zanahorio hará el próximo anuncio de la lotería de Navidad, es más famoso ya que papá Noel.


----------



## Plutonio (1 Jun 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Estoy picado y bla bla bla.



¿Pero qué dices, chaval...? Anda, mete la cabeza en agua para que se te enfríe, que la tienes al rojo blanco.

Hace tiempo que dejé claro que me daba igual este debate, que no entraba en tu pelea con el Manoliko, que no me importa el resultado, que es intrascendente, que no obstante investigues a nivel molecular lo qué te dé la gana, lo tenías que haber entendido si tuvieras comprensión lectora.... y a Manoliko le dije que se pueden forzar las clasificaciones como a uno le dé la gana para tenerlo a la carta; me da igual la clasificación que hace Manoliko y me da igual la clasificación que haces tú, las clasificaciones obedecen a la cosmovisión que se tiene en la cabeza, lo cual va por encima, la "ciencia" que se hace (pero no ya tú, casi cualquiera) siempre está tratando de apuntalar una ideología, lo veo constantemente y es también lo que está pasando aquí, no dije nada más. Le comenté que se ve claramente que es un debate ideologizado y fue lo único que comenté el otro día, aunque obviamente está claro que quien fuerza más las cosas eres tú: ¿¿¿¿tan importante y tan grave para ti es que a tu clasificación genética se lo llame subrazas en vez de razas???? Pero no importa, haz lo que te dé la gana. Le dije que podía cerrar su hilo en vez de ver insultos en un diálogo de sordos, eso no quiere decir que le estuviera exigiendo nada.

Lo que ya sí es de risa es lo que has puesto alguna que otra vez últimamente, que tus adversarios de debate tratan de proteger el ego, cosa que es lo que te he visto hacer a ti desde hace ya años, cada vez que se te tuercen las cosas, mirar para otro lado para protegerte y huir adelante como si no hubiera pasado nada. Y porque digo una coña del zanahorio saltas con este pataleo.... ay ay ay.... y hasta con posturitas de chulo de playa, jajaja

Le vais a tener que pagar un canon al zanahorio por cada vez que posteáis una foto suya )


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (1 Jun 2017)

Raza cónguida y pígmida, respectivamente. La pígmida tiene un prognatismo mandibular bastante más exagerado; tiene menos frente, las cuencas oculares aún más exageradamente profundas y distanciadas entre sí... es más parecido a un Erectus de hace 300.000 años que a un japonés actual. 

Lo que me extraña de los cónguidos es esa complexión física tan buena, esa musculatura para tratarse de una raza tropical. 







Una galesa que conocí... muy NR.







Los ojos, por orden: NB, NR, arménidos y austrálidos.







Individuos con el cráneo mongolizado.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Jun 2017)

El mejor mensaje de todo el jilo. Helo ahí, a cada frase una veradad.





Plutonio dijo:


> ¿Pero qué dices, chaval...? Anda, mete la cabeza en agua para que se te enfríe, que la tienes al rojo blanco.
> 
> Hace tiempo que dejé claro que me daba igual este debate, que no entraba en tu pelea con el Manoliko, que no me importa el resultado, que es intrascendente, que no obstante investigues a nivel molecular lo qué te dé la gana, lo tenías que haber entendido si tuvieras comprensión lectora.... y a Manoliko le dije que se pueden forzar las clasificaciones como a uno le dé la gana para tenerlo a la carta; me da igual la clasificación que hace Manoliko y me da igual la clasificación que haces tú, las clasificaciones obedecen a la cosmovisión que se tiene en la cabeza, lo cual va por encima, la "ciencia" que se hace (pero no ya tú, casi cualquiera) siempre está tratando de apuntalar una ideología, lo veo constantemente y es también lo que está pasando aquí, no dije nada más. Le comenté que se ve claramente que es un debate ideologizado y fue lo único que comenté el otro día, aunque obviamente está claro que quien fuerza más las cosas eres tú: ¿¿¿¿tan importante y tan grave para ti es que a tu clasificación genética se lo llame subrazas en vez de razas???? Pero no importa, haz lo que te dé la gana. Le dije que podía cerrar su hilo en vez de ver insultos en un diálogo de sordos, eso no quiere decir que le estuviera exigiendo nada.
> 
> ...


----------



## Manoliko (1 Jun 2017)

Arrekarallo, deja de hacer el ridículo. Si a estas alturas necesitas que te expliquen las diferentes subrazas / fenotipos / variedades de la raza blanca apaga y vámonos. Eres tú quien se escabulle y se va por las ramas exigiendo que "se definan" por trillonésima vez, cosas que ya están definidas hasta la saciedad. Chico, cógete un libro de antropología física de los años 60.

La puta realidad es que en este hilo se ha evidenciado la total ausencia de pruebas científicas de vuestra magufería ñordicista.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Jun 2017)

Reconstrucción de cara apartir de craneo 3500 ante de Cristo Stonenhedge Bretaña. ¿Tiene más aportes zanahorios que de niño rata ñordico con Kippa? ¿o constite por si misma una esencia mucho más destilada y original que semejantes frikazos?


----------



## Manoliko (1 Jun 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Que me digas a qué clasificación racial te adscribes. Deja de escurrirte por la tangente como salmón untado de vaselina. Las hay de todo pelaje, elige tu opción:
> 
> 
> *a)* Caucasoides, mongoloides y negroides (antropología forense oficial básica actual).
> ...





A ver melón, lo primero de todo, si pretendes que se te conceda algo de seriedad deja de subir memes para retrasados como si fueses un progre en twuitter.

En cuanto a las clasificaciones yo pensaba que esto estaba superado pero bueno.

A nivel fenotípico las subrazas identificados por las clasificaciones Deniker, Vallois o Coon son bastante precisas. En ocasiones los distintos autores dan nombres distintos a una misma subraza. Se puede resumir en:

En Europa

-Un tipo mediterráneo grácil 
-Un tipo mediterráneo más alto y robusto 
-Un tipo nórdico
-Un tipo cromañoide
-Alpino
-Dinarico
-Báltico-oriental

Fuera de Europa

-Un tipo suroriental o araboide
-Armenoides
-iranoafgano


Hay tipos intermedios entre bancos. Luego hay también poblaciones mestizas y mulatas estabilizadas como la etíope, la turánide o razas de la india que son una mezcla de caucásico y austraoides (por cierto, que por ejemplo los etíopes, que estarás de acuerdo en que son una mezcla de razas, son todos bastante parecidos  ). En el Norte de África hay una mezcla de araboides, mediterraneos, cromañoides y negroides.

Si ahora añadimos a la ecuación los linajes genéticos y los vinculamos a los restos arqueológicos, el fenotipo vinculado a los haplogrupos I no puede ser otro que los cromañoides (Brunn, Tronder, Falish). El tipo nórdico más "progresivo" (lo más parecido a tus nordico-blancos) es sin duda una mezcla de cromañoides e indoeuropeos (haplogrupos R) sometidos a un proceso de neolitización. Tipos como Oliver Khan o Schwarzenegger, que tú dices que sus mandibulas se deben a que son mulatos (curioso, ese tipo de mandíbula es más común en el Norte de Europa y suele ir asociada a individuos bastante despigmentados), son en realidad más puros que tú judío albino "nordico-blanco". La braquicefalia tampoco procede de Asia central, es un rasgo que se va desarrollando en el neolítico y en Europa llega en parte con los colonos agrícolas neolíticos y en parte por desarrollo local.


----------



## Sanctis (1 Jun 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> Últimamente Varg anda en modo retrasado profundo. Es mejor que se dedique a lo que sabe hacer y que deje a un lado las frikernadas. "Teorías" descabelladas y no fundamentadas, que si los ojos marrones no son europeos y que vienen de África, nordicismo como sinónimo de europeo, neandertalismo...
> 
> Y al que le rebate, con argumentos fundamentados o sin ellos, lo llama mentiroso, le dice que tiene un bajo CI, que está dolido o lo insulta o no le contesta. Y luego él es el intelectual y el europeo puro superior con alta inteligencia.
> 
> Por no hablar de sus palmeros yes—men, que es para echarles de comer aparte. Menuda panda de subhumanos sin personalidad.



Pero si es un asesino. Qué superior ni qué ocho cuartos? 

Tendría que estar colgao de una farola.


----------



## Manoliko (1 Jun 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Reconstrucción de cara apartir de craneo 3500 ante de Cristo Stonenhedge Bretaña. ¿Tiene más aportes zanahorios que de niño rata ñordico con Kippa? ¿o constite por si misma una esencia mucho más destilada y original que semejantes frikazos?



Efectivamente, anterior a que los haplogrupos R llegasen a las islas británicas.


----------



## Renato (1 Jun 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Tipos como Oliver Khan o Schwarzenegger, que tú dices que sus mandibulas se deben a que son mulatos (curioso, ese tipo de mandíbula es más común en el Norte de Europa y suele ir asociada a individuos bastante despigmentados), son en realidad más puros que tú judío albino "nordico-blanco".



No, es más común en el centro de Europa. Entre los escandinavos es más común la mandíbula puntiaguda. Gente como Oliver Kuhn de Dinamarca para arriba es muy rara, por no decir inexistente. En Finlandia quizás un poco menos.


----------



## Manoliko (2 Jun 2017)

Renato dijo:


> No, es más común en el centro de Europa. Entre los escandinavos es más común la mandíbula puntiaguda. Gente como Oliver Kuhn de Dinamarca para arriba es muy rara, por no decir inexistente. En Finlandia quizás un poco menos.



El tipo Tronder es la variedad local de cromañoide de Noruega (Norte de Noruega) y tiene ese tipo de mandíbula. Por otra parte esas mandíbulas son mucho más comunes en la etnia germánica que en la eslava u otros centroeuropeos como franceses, rumanos, etc.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Jun 2017)

¿una raza de perros que lleva siendo así desde hace más de tres mil años no es tal, sino que son híbridos? 

Creo Arrekarallo que no tienes ningún criterio, empezando porque eso del martillo de la selección natural es una entelequia que ni los neodarwinistas pueden definir, no se puede predecir a priori cómo va a evolucionar una especie.

Eso de que cuando hay malformaciones es porque son híbridos es también una chorrada, las malformaciones aparecen como efecto imprevisto e impredecible de seleccionar sólo en función de un conjunto de características y no otras. 

Pero las malformaciones pueden aparecer en cualquier población por la variable desconocida o no que sea.

La selección natural no explica nada y con que unos individuos sobrevivan y tengan descendencia, da igual que sean "aptos" o "no aptos", superiores o inferiores. 

Es lo que pasa, precisamente, con los esquimales, que después de 40000 años apenas tienen adaptaciones específicas a su dieta (su salud ha mejorado respecto a la de sus ancestros por el cambio de dieta, que tampoco ha sido tanta, sólo menos carne y calefacción) y a su entorno y sin su cultura sucumbirían en unos días. Pero les basta con sobrevivir hasta los 30-40 con suficiente salud. 

Por cierto, la raza de los Xoloescuincles tiene cero problemas, a no ser que cruces exclusivamente a individuos sin pelo entre sí. Por lo demás es una raza muy resistente (saludable) e inteligente.


----------



## tartessiana (2 Jun 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> El tipo Tronder es la variedad local de cromañoide de Noruega (Norte de Noruega) y tiene ese tipo de mandíbula. Por otra parte esas mandíbulas son mucho más comunes en la etnia germánica que en la eslava u otros centroeuropeos como franceses, rumanos, etc.



Y dale con las etnias paleto anclado en los 20s.

Si los germánicos son una etnia entonces dime qué coño son los alemanes, noruegos, suecos, frisios y tal? aparte de nacionalidades claro está, pero te recuerdo que son naciones étnicas, excepto Frisia que pertenece a los Países Bajos. Sólo no vayas a decirme que hay subetnias porque ya no merecerías ni tener mi atención.

Alemanes étnicos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Frisones - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Sueco (etnia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)

Son etnias de la cultura germánica.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2017 at 23:22 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> ¿una raza de perros que lleva siendo así desde hace más de tres mil años no es tal, sino que son híbridos?
> 
> Creo Arrekarallo que no tienes ningún criterio, empezando porque eso del martillo de la selección natural es una entelequia que ni los neodarwinistas pueden definir, no se puede predecir a priori cómo va a evolucionar una especie.
> 
> ...



La mayoría de los perros híbridos sí tienen problemas, pregunta a cualquier veterinario.


----------



## Glasterthum (2 Jun 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Que me digas a qué clasificación racial te adscribes. Deja de escurrirte por la tangente como salmón untado de vaselina. Las hay de todo pelaje, elige tu opción:
> 
> 
> *a)* Caucasoides, mongoloides y negroides (antropología forense oficial básica actual).
> ...



Sólo el hecho de dividir a los nórdicos en dos grupos, porque ello se lo valen, y dejar relegados al resto de subrazas blancas a sólo la arménida, ya demuestra de qué pie cogeáis. Se acabaron los alpinos, dináricos, etc.

Podría haberse subdividido la raza mediterránea en varias, pero no. Se subdivide la que importa. Y sólo en dos para que no se note, porque como digo podría haberse aún subdividido más a los nórdicos. Ya puestos, por qué quedarse en sólo dos.


----------



## Renato (2 Jun 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Sólo el hecho de dividir a los nórdicos en dos grupos, porque ello se lo valen, y dejar relegados al resto de subrazas blancas a sólo la arménida, ya demuestra de qué pie cogeáis. Se acabaron los alpinos, dináricos, etc.
> 
> Podría haberse subdividido la raza mediterránea en varias, pero no. Se subdivide la que importa. Y sólo en dos para que no se note, porque como digo podría haberse aún subdividido más a los nórdicos. Ya puestos, por qué quedarse en sólo dos.



Como que no? Los mediterráneos se dividen en atlanto-mediterranean y mediterráneo grácil.


----------



## Glasterthum (2 Jun 2017)

tartessiana dijo:


> Y dale con las etnias paleto anclado en los 20s.
> 
> Si los germánicos son una etnia entonces dime qué coño son los alemanes, noruegos, suecos, frisios y tal? aparte de nacionalidades claro está, pero te recuerdo que son naciones étnicas, excepto Frisia que pertenece a los Países Bajos. Sólo no vayas a decirme que hay subetnias porque ya no merecerías ni tener mi atención.
> 
> ...



Dejando de lado que el caso de los perros hay que tomarlo siempre con sumo cuidado, no sé de dónde sacas eso. Los perros raza pura, tienen muchísimos problemas. No me extrañaria que muchos mestizos también, pero heredados en buena parte de sus padres, que ya eran muy particulares. Y al menos tienen más variabilidad genética.

De una web cualquiera:


> Diferentes estudios en distintos países (Alemania, Suecia, Inglaterra, Dinamarca…) han encontrado que los perros sin raza precisan menos tratamientos veterinarios, desarrollan menos enfermedades y son más longevos que los de pura raza, con muy pocas excepciones como los Jack Russell Terrier, caniches o galgos. En Estados Unidos comprobaron, basándose en 23.500 perros de varios centros veterinarios, que la edad media a la que morían los perros de raza era de 6,7 años y los mestizos de 8,5 años.



La buena salud de los perros mestizos no es ninguna leyenda urbana #DíaPerroSinRaza | En busca de una segunda oportunidad

---------- Post added 02-jun-2017 at 02:09 ----------




Renato dijo:


> Como que no? Los mediterráneos se dividen en atlanto-mediterranean y mediterráneo grácil.



Joder, que a estas alturas salgas con eso... tú no sabes leer, no? Parece increíble que precisamente tú, no te haya enteras aún de qué va la clasificación racial ñordicista de Arrekarallo. Y no será porque no llevan tiempo poniéndola en el foro... Mírate el último mensaje de Arrekarallo, que encima yo cité en el mensaje que me contestabas, donde la vuelve a poner.

Los mediterráneos no existen en la "nueva clasificación racial". Es que ni existen. No merecen clasificación racial propia, pero los nórdicos merecen dos.

Y qué son los mediterráneos entonces, o lo que antes se llamaban mediterráneos y ahora pierden su identidad? Pues mezcla de nórdicos, armenidos, y cónguidos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Jun 2017)

ñordicuckismo quintacolumnista xenofilo manporrero en estado puro el de anglopapagayo jojojojo
igual ni se ha enterado que Soros podria pagarle a 20cms el mensaje sudversivo



Glasterthum dijo:


> Podría haberse subdividido la raza mediterránea en varias, pero no. Se subdivide la que importa. Y sólo en dos para que no se note, porque como digo podría haberse aún subdividido más a los nórdicos. Ya puestos, por qué quedarse en sólo dos.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Jun 2017)

... quieren engannar a los nórdicos para que vengan a prennar a sus hermanas con el fin de "mejorar" la raza de ellas, es decir, "empeorar" la de ellos.

Si los nórdicos son tan tontos de aceptar eso... cortocircuito... de qué clase de mejora hablamos? ::

Irían ellos a mejorar la raza de los marroquís? :rolleye:



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ñordicuckismo quintacolumnista xenofilo manporrero en estado puro el de anglopapagayo jojojojo
> igual ni se ha enterado que Soros podria pagarle a 20cms el mensaje sudversivo


----------



## Gregor Strasser (2 Jun 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Reconstrucción de cara apartir de craneo 3500 ante de Cristo Stonenhedge Bretaña. ¿Tiene más aportes zanahorios que de niño rata ñordico con Kippa? ¿o constite por si misma una esencia mucho más destilada y original que semejantes frikazos?



Ya estaba hibridado, tiene base NB con mucho aporte arménido. Se parece al actor inglés Christian Bale.

En el neolítico europeo ya estaban casi todos mezclados racialmente, la pureza se perdió en el paleolítico superior.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2017 at 16:04 ----------




Manoliko dijo:


> Hay tipos intermedios entre bancos. Luego hay también poblaciones mestizas y mulatas estabilizadas como la etíope, la turánide o razas de la india que son una mezcla de caucásico y austraoides (por cierto, que por ejemplo los etíopes, que estarás de acuerdo en que son una mezcla de razas, son todos bastante parecidos  ). En el Norte de África hay una mezcla de araboides, mediterraneos, cromañoides y negroides.



:: ¿?



Manoliko dijo:


> a los haplogrupos I no puede ser otro que los cromañoides (Brunn, Tronder, Falish). El tipo nórdico más "progresivo" (lo más parecido a tus nordico-blancos) es sin duda una mezcla de cromañoides e indoeuropeos (haplogrupos R) sometidos a un proceso de neolitización. Tipos como Oliver Khan o Schwarzenegger, que tú dices que sus mandibulas se deben a que son mulatos (curioso, ese tipo de mandíbula es más común en el Norte de Europa y suele ir asociada a individuos bastante despigmentados), son en realidad más puros que tú judío albino "nordico-blanco". La braquicefalia tampoco procede de Asia central, es un rasgo que se va desarrollando en el neolítico y en Europa llega en parte con los colonos agrícolas neolíticos y en parte por desarrollo local.



:: Pero si el chaval NB es un modelo alemán que ha posado con indumentaria religiosa, no sólo de la judía sino católica también.

La braquicefalia es de origen racial, no es algo que se haya dado espontáneamente en los europeos del neolítico. La braquicefalia es un rasgo NR y mongolización en el caso de los alpinos. Los alpinos son híbridos con sangre mongoloide residual.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Jun 2017)

Gregor Strasser dijo:


> Ya estaba hibridado, tiene base NB con mucho aporte arménido. Se parece al actor inglés Christian Bale.
> 
> En el neolítico europeo ya estaban casi todos mezclados racialmente, la pureza se perdió en el paleolítico superior.



si ya no hay razas, más validez tiene entonces la clasificación de blancos, negros, amarillos y demás, porque son los grupos que más estables han permanecido desde entonces ::.

No entiendo a asunto de qué tanta discusión por unas cuestiones meramente taxonómicas (todas) cuando es una disquisicón independiente de otras cuestiones con la inmigración.


----------



## Gregor Strasser (2 Jun 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ... quieren engannar a los nórdicos para que vengan a prennar a sus hermanas con el fin de "mejorar" la raza de ellas, es decir, "empeorar" la de ellos.
> 
> Si los nórdicos son tan tontos de aceptar eso... cortocircuito... de qué clase de mejora hablamos? ::
> 
> Irían ellos a mejorar la raza de los marroquís? :rolleye:



¿Y quien habla de mejoras? Ni Arrekarallo ni nadie en el hilo ha hablado de superioridad nórdica, vosotros sois quienes habéis traído la chorrada de la supremacía nórdica. Cada raza original es una adaptación magnífica a su entorno.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2017 at 16:08 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> si ya no hay razas, más validez tiene entonces la clasificación de blancos, negros, amarillos y demás, porque son los grupos que más estables han permanecido desde entonces ::.
> 
> No entiendo a asunto de qué tanta discusión por unas cuestiones meramente taxonómicas (todas) cuando es una disquisicón independiente de otras cuestiones con la inmigración.



Esa clasificación simplista está bien desde un planteamiento social y político, pero no científico.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2017 at 16:09 ----------




El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ñordicuckismo quintacolumnista xenofilo manporrero en estado puro el de anglopapagayo jojojojo
> igual ni se ha enterado que Soros podria pagarle a 20cms el mensaje sudversivo



Subnormal aporreando el teclado demostrando su nivel intelectual.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2017 at 16:11 ----------




Glasterthum dijo:


> Dejando de lado que el caso de los perros hay que tomarlo siempre con sumo cuidado, no sé de dónde sacas eso. Los perros raza pura, tienen muchísimos problemas. No me extrañaria que muchos mestizos también, pero heredados en buena parte de sus padres, que ya eran muy particulares. Y al menos tienen más variabilidad genética.
> 
> De una web cualquiera:
> 
> ...



Glasterthum no está al nivel para debatir estos temas, si no lo están Gothaus y sus putas, Glasterthum menos. Deja a los adultos debatir, niñato mulato.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2017 at 16:13 ----------

Retomando el tema, yo también espero a que me demostréis por qué los NR y los NB son de la misma raza, cuando las razas animales son conformadas por individuos casi idénticos entre sí, ¿cómo es que en los humanos no se sigue esa regla? ¿podéis argumentar eso?


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Jun 2017)

> Retomando el tema, yo también espero a que me demostréis por qué los NR y los NB son de la misma raza, cuando las razas animales son conformadas por individuos casi idénticos entre sí, ¿cómo es que en los humanos no se sigue esa regla? ¿podéis argumentar eso?



esto es una falacia, ya se te ha demostrado por activa (el ejemplo que he puesto de los perros, si ves fotos por foros de xolos, incluso visualmente se puede comprobar que cada perro tiene una cara distinta), y por pasiva (para ellos sí hay individuos, no necesitan "evolutivamente" que otra especie los diferencia, es más, les favorece que tú no puedas diferenciarlos bien).


----------



## Gregor Strasser (2 Jun 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> esto es una falacia, ya se te ha demostrado por activa (el ejemplo que he puesto de los perros, si ves fotos por foros de xolos, incluso visualmente se puede comprobar que cada perro tiene una cara distinta), y por pasiva (para ellos sí hay individuos, no necesitan "evolutivamente" que otra especie los diferencia, es más, les favorece que tú no puedas diferenciarlos bien).



¿Falacia? :: ¿por que tú lo vales?



















No te lo crees ni tú, las imágenes hablan por sí solas. 

Falacia es tu ejemplo de los perros, cuando los perros son producto de hibridaciones igual que los humanos modernos.


----------



## Sunwukung (2 Jun 2017)

Gregor Strasser dijo:


> ¿Falacia? :: ¿por que tú lo vales?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



los patrones de las rayas de las cebras son individuales, que tú no puedas distinguirlos es tu problema, no el de las cebras.

Los ñus tienen todos su propio olor identificativo, que tú no puedas distinguirlo es tu problema, no el de los ñus.

El ejemplo de los perros corresponde a una raza establecida desde hace más de tres mil años.

Negar que sea una raza cuando llevan tres mil años naciendo especímenes con las mismas características generación tras generación es vulnerar la base de cualquier definición de raza.

Tú mismo.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (2 Jun 2017)

_Retomando el tema, yo también espero a que me demostréis por qué los NR y los NB son de la misma raza, cuando las razas animales son conformadas por individuos casi idénticos entre sí, ¿cómo es que en los humanos no se sigue esa regla? ¿podéis argumentar eso?
_

No lo son, lo único que tienen en común es que se desarrollaron en climas árticos: los NB, vinculados al Cromagnon, en Europa; los NR, en alguna zona a medio camino entre Ucrania y China occidental.

Los primeros están vinculados al haplogrupo I, los segundos al R. 

En cuanto a la raza arménida, no sé qué tipo de clima haría en el Mediterráneo oriental de hace 30.000-50.000 años.


----------



## Gregor Strasser (2 Jun 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> los patrones de las rayas de las cebras son individuales, que tú no puedas distinguirlos es tu problema, no el de las cebras.
> 
> Los ñus tienen todos su propio olor identificativo, que tú no puedas distinguirlo es tu problema, no el de los ñus.
> 
> ...



::

Tú eres *subnormal profundo*, estás comparando características de individualidad como las huellas digitales con los rasgos morfológicos que definen un conjunto racial ::

No sólo te falla la vista sino el cerebro mismo. Al ignore por gilipollas con retraso tan profundo como un abismo.

Vuelvo a preguntar a los Manolikonianos: Si las razas son conformadas por individuos muy parecidos unos de otros, demostrado así en el mundo natural tal como lo he evidenciado en las fotografías, *¿cómo es posible que entre las variedades de la "raza blanca" existan tantísimas diferencias morfológicas y taxonómicas?* ¿podéis explicar eso? ¿no? pues estáis perdidos.


----------



## Manoliko (2 Jun 2017)

¿Os habéis fijado que actúan coordinadamente no? Tanto insistir Arrekarallo en que le diese mi punto de vista sobre las clasificaciones y ahora no aparece y de repente coge el relevo Gregor Strasser para volver otra vez a poner por trillonesima vez unas fotos que ya están más que comentadas y que para nada demuestran su teoría. No comentan nada en cambio de las subespecies de lobos, leopardos, tigre, linces y todos los ejemplos citados donde hay variedad de color en el pelaje y el tamaño. 

Repiten la misma mentira cien veces sin importar las veces que haya sido rebatida y cuando no les conviene desaparecen y viene otro a repetir lo mismo desde el principio. Son técnicas de propaganda. No les importa la verdad ni la ciencia, solo les importa soltar su mierda y tener la última palabra sea como sea.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (2 Jun 2017)

Manoliko, yo no hablo por MD con nadie. No hay ninguna coordinación oculta.


----------



## Sanctis (2 Jun 2017)

Ese asesino tendría que estar en la cárcel.


----------



## tartessiana (3 Jun 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Os habéis fijado que actúan coordinadamente no? Tanto insistir Arrekarallo en que le diese mi punto de vista sobre las clasificaciones y ahora no aparece y de repente coge el relevo Gregor Strasser para volver otra vez a poner por trillonesima vez unas fotos que ya están más que comentadas y que para nada demuestran su teoría. No comentan nada en cambio de las subespecies de lobos, leopardos, tigre, linces y todos los ejemplos citados donde hay variedad de color en el pelaje y el tamaño.
> 
> Repiten la misma mentira cien veces sin importar las veces que haya sido rebatida y cuando no les conviene desaparecen y viene otro a repetir lo mismo desde el principio. Son técnicas de propaganda. No les importa la verdad ni la ciencia, solo les importa soltar su mierda y tener la última palabra sea como sea.



Has descrito a la perfección el comportamiento tuyo y el de tus palmeros. Os han mostrado pruebas que respaldan la realidad biológica y todavía lo negáis porque os jode aceptar la realidad. Sois cansinos y no aceptáis lo que os muestran porque sois fanáticos del dogma igualitario, no importa que os pongan mil fotografías, siempre saldréis con la misma puta mierda de argumentos irracionales. Sois dignos de un análisis psiquiátrico, no ya psicológico.

Os lo pongo claro: si no sois capaces, como os ha solicitado Arrekarallo que es quien verdaderamente sabe del tema a un nivel bastante más alto que el de vosotros, de definir taxonómica y morfológicamente a la raza blanca es porque la misma no existe. 

Subespecie:

Subcategoría taxonómica de clasificación de los seres vivos que tiene un rango inferior al de la especie y está formada por seres que habitan en una misma área y difieren, por ciertos rasgos particulares, de los seres de la misma especie que habitan en otro lugar.

Profundizando más:

Se denomina subespecie a cada uno de los grupos en que se dividen las especies, y que se componen de individuos que, además de los caracteres propios de la misma, tienen en común otros caracteres morfológicos por los cuales se asemejan entre sí y se distinguen de los de las demás subespecies. Desde el punto de vista estrictamente sistemático o de la taxonomía, es la categoría taxonómica comprendida entre la especie y la raza.

La subespecie es una parte de la especie formada por una o más poblaciones, poco diferenciadas y con una distribución regional concreta.

Los que me acusáis a mi o a los foreros que os joden con verdades obvias, de defender la creencia pseudocientífica progre de negar las razas/subespecies humanas estáis en un error. Los progres niegan las razas humanas porque creen que toda la especie humana es una sola raza o subespecie en sí misma. Para ellos, dentro del reino animal incluyéndonos los humanos, somos la única especie sin subespecies. Lo cual obviamente es una chorrada monumental que sólo los analfabetas en ciencias básicas se creen y repiten como loros. 

Las razas humanas no existen no porque todos seamos una misma raza, sino porque los humanos modernos somos un conjunto diverso de hibridaciones paleolíticas y neolíticas, donde podemos identificar ciertos patrones de hibridación que han dividido a la humanidad en 4 grandes grupos de híbridos: caucásicos, negros, amarillos y amerindios. Las razas originarias están extintas, aunque haya individuos que son cuasi-puros, hoy día no quedan razas humanas. Si acaso los austrálidos pero no soy experta en el tema.


----------



## Manoliko (3 Jun 2017)

tartessiana dijo:


> Bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, no existen las razas umanas, todos semos mestizos



Mira zorra ignorante, no habéis aportado una puta prueba, solamente memes y fotitos de pelirrojos y de animales que no prueban absolútamente nada. Sois vosotros quienes rechazáis continuamente las pruebas. Dime puta anormal ¿Son los lobos ibéricos, los tigres siberianos o los linces ibéricos subespecies? ¿Por qué entonces tienen distintos colores y tamaños? Deja de trolear y responde de una puta vez hija de puta.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Jun 2017)

Lo de los grupos sanguíneos sí que es algo relevante, no las pajas mariconiles de los fenotipistas tipo Arrekarallo y todas esas páginas de taxonomistas.




beck-ola dijo:


> Arrekarallo en los últimos 100 años por lo menos las deformaciones mandibulares y demás se pueden achacar casi exclusivamente a la mala alimentación y sobre todo a la introducción de miles de sustancias toxicas (xenobioticos) que no existían en la naturaleza.La selección actual es artificial y además da la casualidad de que los individuos que son más afectados por los tóxicos son los más inteligentes (véase los niños autistas) y de raza blanca.
> 
> En los demás aspectos de tu teoría estoy bastante de acuerdo aunque tu das por hecho ciertas cosas que son difíciles de demostrar por ahora porque faltan bastantes piezas. Por ejemplo aquí nadie ha hablado sobre el RH- de la sangre y es ese uno de los mayores misterios raciales que existen.Que por ejemplo la persona del grupo O- sea donante universal pero sólo pueda recibir sangre de su mismo grupo o que el AB+ pueda recibir sangre de cualquier grupo pero la suya sólo sirva para otro AB+.


----------



## Sunwukung (4 Jun 2017)

> - Los NB y los NR no son nada parecidos en absolutamente ningún sentido y no tienen absolutamente nada en común. Si puedes distinguirlos, te jodes! Y ahora finge que no te das cuenta de ello y mételos en la misma raza por algún motivo que a mí me sale de los cojones, puto ñordicista racista.



¿quieres decir que no tienen nada en común y que no se pueden distinguir de un negro o un asiático?

Ya te dijeron que una posible clasificación era dividir la raza blanca en subrazas, o la especie humana en subespecies.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jun 2017)

Que el artista representará dicho craneo en una forma bastante más asemejable a un Español, (el hombre parece Vascongado) que a un habitante Nordico es consecuencia de que el artista es de ideologia perroflauta y filomarronista y prodisgenisico. :Aplauso:

La traición a la raza que cometes es clamorosa, tu veras como crees que integraran este tipo de intervenciones el resto de Españoles.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Nadie sabe cómo ese hombre tenía la nariz (salvo el puente nasal), las orejas, la parte carnosa de la barbilla, los labios, etc., porque las partes blandas no fosilizan y los 'artistas plásticos' (alta abundancia de perroflauters) las reconstruyen como les salen de la polla. Lo que sí es fiable es la forma general del cráneo. En este caso es un tío de base racial claramente nordico-blanca.
> 
> En cuanto al color de pelo, piel y ojos, me la envaino sólo si se le hizo una prueba genética para conocerlos y la reconstrucción se hizo con arreglo a esa prueba genética.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (4 Jun 2017)

Los NB y NR crean buenas mezclas entre ellos.

De hecho, las mujeres puramente NR no me gustan: poco dismorfismo sexual, piel hipersensible, cara de mala leche, tendencia a engordar...







Aunque sean razas distintas y distanciadas en el tiempo por decenas de miles de años, crean buenas mezclas. Los rasgos NB suavizan la brusquedad de los rasgos NR. Como ejemplo, esta galesa que conocí:


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Jun 2017)

1- No inventes añadiendo coletillas que yo no empleo, es un truco que sueles emplear... mejor déjalo para principiantes. 

2- En consecuencia, no viene a cuento.

Que por qué los grupos sanguíneos son más relevantes, así a secas, que el fenotipo.

Pues es evidente, te lo han explicado, no creo que haga falta hacerte un croquis.

Ese sí que es un factor biológico sistemático que da lugar a incompatibilidad de descendencia en caso de "cruces". Actúa, a los efectos, como un "rechazo" a la mezcla sanguínea.

En cuanto al cráneo de los británicos "pregermánicos", es evidente que en bastantes casos está morfológicamente más cercano al vasco que a ningún otro... de hecho hay un tipo de vasco inconfundible, solo a veces es posible dudar con ese tipo de británicos (no es el caso del que habéis puesto, por cierto). En cualquier lugar del mundo que vea ese tipo específico lo identifico... y no he fallado una sola vez, siempre bien lejos de España, por cierto, que es donde tiene mérito.





Arrekarallo dijo:


> *1-* Explícate. Tienes la oportunidad de desarrollar por qué, según tú, los grupos sanguíneos son más relevantes que la morfología a la hora de separar por razas. No te cortes :rolleye:
> 
> *2-* *El fenotipo es una expresión del genotipo.* Sólo los ignorantes lo ningunean.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Jun 2017)

La representación del craneo hayado en Stonenhedge:







Se parece bastante más a un vasco:













que a tu zanahorio y niño rata ñordico superiol.

Y esos vascos representan mejor al español que las aberraciones geneticas que tienes por arquetipos de Europecidad.

Y pese a ello insinuas que el autor de la representación es un ser progre negricista. Pide prestadas unas neuronas a tus amos ñordicos si no eres capaz de entender que esta es una afrenta directa al Español.


----------



## Renato (4 Jun 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La representación del craneo hayado en Stonenhedge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menos mal que en las islas británicas hicieron limpieza de vascos.


----------



## Gregor Strasser (4 Jun 2017)

Yo veo claramente a un hombre de tipo germánico, y no lo digo porque todos los germánicos luzcan similares pues como ya lo he dicho antes, no existe un fenotipo exclusivo para una cultura o etnia, pero la reconstrucción facial de la foto muestra claramente a un hombre germánico y más específicamente alemán. Que los haya de esas características en España o en Serbia es otra cosa, pero donde más abundan es en los pueblos germánicos de la Europa continental.

Ahora comparadlo:

Michael Robert Rhein, vocalista de In-extremo, banda alemana:



















Ya lo decía Arrekarallo, esa frente y la forma de las cejas es bastante característico de la región entre Holanda y Alemania.

Der Graf, cantante de Unheilig, banda alemana:







Ese tipo de rostro es MUY alemán.


----------



## Manoliko (4 Jun 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Haleluya, Manoliko ha descrito de una vez qué clasificación apoya él, después de 51 páginas persiguiéndole y pidiéndole que lo hiciera. Supongo que tardó tanto en hacerlo porque se le caía la cara de vergüenza.
> 
> Ahora falta que nos diga por qué él ha decidido apoyar esa clasificación, que nos identifique y describa cada raza, que nos diga por qué esa clasificación del siglo pasado es mejor que la de Valg/Europa Soberana y que nos diga qué pruebas arqueológicas y de genética de poblaciones apoyan su clasificación favorita. ¿Crees de verdad en esas razas? Los de Europa Soberana consideran que todas esas razas no son más que el resultado altamente inestable de hibridaciones desordenadas. ¿Tienes algo que decir al respecto?




Lo que me da vergüenza ajena realmente es tener que explicar estas cosas. A mi lo que me sorprende es que tú creas en razas de zanahorios pelirrojos y de albinos judíos gays. Las clasificaciones que tú llamas obsoletas y que sin embargo están realizadas por auténticos antropólogos (no por niños rata nordicistas) si están basadas en infinidad de pruebas arqueológicas. Y los nuevos descubrimientos en genética vienen a confirmarlas. Se puede establecer que el tipo cromañoide corresponde al linaje I (no sin embargo tus albinos gays, que no se parecen nada al cromañon), y que el tipo mediterráneo y el alpino aparece con el neolítico.




Arrekarallo dijo:


> Sin embargo en el sur de Europa no hay mezcla alguna. Al cruzar el estrecho de Gibraltar automáticamente todo el mundo es "de raza blanca" aunque sea marrón como boñiga de buey. Y si es demasiado oscuro y con puente intercejil no pasa nada, lo clasificamos como "mediterráneo" y pelillos a la mar.
> 
> Si los análisis genéticos le dan a un europeo un 2% de sangre subsahariana y un 7% de sangre medio-oriental, es que la empresa del análisis es parte de una conspiración ñordicista. Aunque se demuestre genéticamente. Aunque se demuestre que prehistórica e históricamente ha habido presencia de sangre norafricana, subsahariana y medio-oriental en toda Europa, especialmente en el sur.



Si esa cantidad es insuficiente para alterar el fenotipo es lo mismo que decir que básicamente, no hay mezcla no blanca. Los habitantes puros de medio oriente son también blancos. 

Y nuevamente dejas evidenciar lo absurdo de tu teoría al pretender que el paleolítico era un mundo multirracial y pretender casarlo con una patria ancestral nórdica.




Arrekarallo dijo:


> De qué raza eran esos 'indoeuropeos'. Descríbemelos. Y descríbeme a los 'cromañoides'. Si ninguna de esas razas era rubia, explícanos cómo su hibridación pudo dar lugar a una raza no-rubia si desde entonces la mezcla no se ha estabilizado, en ausencia de selección natural y con una aceleración en la cadencia de hibridaciones desordenadas y descerebradas, propia de las sociedades civilizadas.



Morfológicamente esos kurganes están más que descritos por la paleoantropología, y eran mayoritariamente dolicocéfalos. Si eres un ignorante que lo desconoce no es mi culpa. En cuanto a la pigmentación; no me consta que existan análisis genéticos al respecto, pero dudo mucho que fuesen todos pelirrojos. El pelo rubio vendría más por herencia cromañón pero seguro que no eran todos rubios. Y lo más probable es que el neolítico volviese a esas poblaciones aún más rubias al abandonar una dieta paleolítica rica en vitamina D.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> No son mulatos pero tienen congización residual.



Dais risa



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Explícame cómo un individuo de caracteres heterocigóticos (como el pelo castaño) puede ser más puro que un individuo de caracteres homocigóticos (pelo rubio y ojos gris-blanquinosos).
> 
> Llamar 'alibino' despectivamente a los rubios extremos es algo común entre los afrocentristas we wuz kangs. En realidad los albinos son fácilmente identificables y nuestro colega el alemán pálido carapán, no lo es.



El primer individuo que llevaba la mutación para el pelo rubio o para el pelo pelirrojo apareció en una población que era mayoritariamente de cabello oscuro. Los caracteres heterocigóticos son sin lugar a dudas más antiguos que los homocigóticos. Y como jamás a existido una raza donde todos los individuos sean rubios o pelirrojos no se puede decir que un castaño sea menos puro.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Vaya hombre, yo pensaba que la forma craneal tardaba decenas de milenios en seleccionarse y consolidarse bajo severas condiciones de selección natural, y resulta que se desarrolló en un puñado de milenios debido a un cambio dietético :XX: o al mestizaje típico del neolítico: una mezcla de razas dolicocéfalas, como todo el mundo sabe, da lugar a una raza braquicéfala :XX:
> 
> ¿De dónde sacas que la braquicefalia 'se desarrolló en el neolítico'? Será que penetró en Europa durante el neolítico, ¿no? Pregunto.



¿Te has parado a calcular cuántas generaciones humanas son varios milenios de años? ¿Tampoco sabes que en el paleolítico superior incluso los asiáticos orientales eran dolicocéfalos? ¿No te parece curioso que también entre los mongoloides los pueblos más braquicéfalos sean los más neolitizados mientras que los esquimales tienen cráneos más alargados?


----------



## Manoliko (5 Jun 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Ok yo también creo que los cromagnoines clásicos se corresponden con los linajes I. Ahora te falta explicar:
> 
> - Los albinos gay. Por favor clasifícamelos racialmente y asóciamelos a unos linajes genéticos materno y paterno, y aporta algún fundamento arqueológico que crees sustenta tu teoría favorita. Gracias. La teoría de linajes de Valg/Europa Soberana ya lo ha propuesto, ahora falta que tú, Manoliko, introduzcas en el Siglo XXI las teorías antropológicas del siglo pasado.
> 
> ...



Claro hombre, en un territorio como Francia habían diferentes razas de la misma especie NOMADAS conviviendo juntas sin mezclarse... o la europa paleolítica era multirracial o no lo era, pero defender ambas cosas a la vez no tiene sentido.

Lo que usted afirma del color castaño yo no lo he dicho, así que es usted un pésimo traductor. Lo que afirmo es que nunca ha existido una raza donde todos los individuos tengan el pelo rubio, y que antes de que existiesen grupos humanos mayoritariamente rubios había otro grupo humano con mayor variabilidad genética. Y si, antes de que existiesen grupos humanos mayoritariamente rubios hubieron grupos mayoritariamente castaños (porque los primeros portadores del gen de pelo rubio se mezclaron por fuerza con una mayoría de pelo oscuro). Por cierto que el color del pelo depende de más de una docena de genes distintos que yo sepa.

Con respecto a que relacione fenotipos con linajes y culturas lo llevo haciendo durante todo el hilo. Usted quiere que yo le escriba ahora aquí un tratado. Disculpe pero paso. La relación de fenotipos con culturas arqueológicas si está hecha por esos antropólogos que ya le nombre. Y sobre su relación con haplogrupos ya le he dicho en resumen lo que pienso.

Estoy seguro que I se relaciona con un tipo cromañoide, pero un tipo cromañoide de verdad, no sus judíos gays albinos que no tienen nada de cromañoide a no ser que los "mezcle" con zanahorios. I era alto y robusto, de mandíbula cuadrada y poderosa, dolicocéfalo con la cara ancha y mentón prominente. En comparación con otras razas paleolíticas tiene una nariz más larga y tendencia ortognata, como proto-blanco que era, pero tiene rasgos arcaizantes y su nariz no es tan larga ni su mandíbula es siempre ortognata si se le compara con los blancos más modernos (mediterráneos y nórdicos). Al parecer tenía mayoritariamente los ojos azules, pero no sabemos cual era mayoritariamente su color de cabello, aunque si que podía ser oscuro y su piel morena.

El tipo alpino lo asocio con el haplogrupo paterno G y sus correspondientes femeninos llegados en el neolítico más temprano por una cultura de agricultores sedentarios. 

El tipo nórdico es una mezcla de las poblaciones del paleolítico superior con los R. El tipo R era un pastor nómada original debió tener un aspecto intermedio entre mediterráneo y nórdico (dolicocéfalo pero más alto que el mediterráneo clásico) y sus representantes más actuales serían algunas poblaciones británicas como los galeses. 

El tipo mediterráneo del Sur de Europa es el resultado de los dolicocéfalos R y otros grupos de pastores nómadas dolicocéfalos procedentes de Oriente Próximo como los J y en menor medida con I (más el aporte braquicéfalo por parte materna).

A su vez J dio origen al tipo araboide en Oriente y al armenoide cuando se mezcla con los G. Paralelamente en Europa surge otro grupo con planoccipitalia por la mezcla de los alpinos neolíticos (por parte materna) con cazadores recolectores y pastores nómadas. La planoccipitalia surge más tarde aún, no se vuelve mayoritaria hasta el calcolítico al parecer, si en "escasos" mil años.

Edito: En resumen, la raza blanca es solo una y todas las diferentes subrazas son adaptaciones del tronco común caucásico a diferentes modos de vida (pastoriles, agricultores y cazadores recolectores) y a la mezcla (que no mestizaje, por que todos son de la misma raza) de ellos.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (5 Jun 2017)

Arrekarallo, la armenización provoca una boca proporcionalmente pequeña; tiende a curvar el cráneo en la parte superior y hacerlo más estrecho por los lados; alarga la nariz y agranda las orejas; provoca una pigmentación más oscura y una complexión física delgada. Esa chica no tiene de eso, parece una NR "suavizada" con NB.

Luego me leo el resto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2017)

anglopapagayo que te tenemos ya bien calado
¿así que el artista que representa al Hombre de Stonenhedge es un progre filonegricista porque en lugar de darle el aspecto de zanahorio o niño rata le ha dado un aspecto más proximo al Español? Endofobia en estado puro.


----------



## tartessiana (5 Jun 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Claro hombre, en un territorio como Francia habían diferentes razas de la misma especie NOMADAS conviviendo juntas sin mezclarse... o la europa paleolítica era multirracial o no lo era, pero defender ambas cosas a la vez no tiene sentido.
> 
> Lo que usted afirma del color castaño yo no lo he dicho, así que es usted un pésimo traductor. Lo que afirmo es que nunca ha existido una raza donde todos los individuos tengan el pelo rubio, y que antes de que existiesen grupos humanos mayoritariamente rubios había otro grupo humano con mayor variabilidad genética. Y si, antes de que existiesen grupos humanos mayoritariamente rubios hubieron grupos mayoritariamente castaños (porque los primeros portadores del gen de pelo rubio se mezclaron por fuerza con una mayoría de pelo oscuro). Por cierto que el color del pelo depende de más de una docena de genes distintos que yo sepa.
> 
> ...




Basura sin sentido todo lo que escribes. Los mediterráneos son una amalgama de razas con la NB como dominante, los alpinos son híbridos de mongoloides con nórdico blancos y nórdico rojos, muchos de ellos ni siquiera deberían ser considerados como blancos, porque su aporte mongoloide es demasiado grande. No hay raza blanca, sólo hay europeos modernos que tiene en común aportes nórdicos, principalmente NB como tronco racial. Lo que no tenga un tronco racial NB o NR no es europeo.

Así que vuelve al cole a aprender biología básica que parece que te la has saltado. No puedes comprender el concepto de subespecie o raza, ¿y así esperas debatir aquí?

---------- Post added 05-jun-2017 at 21:20 ----------




El Ariki Mau dijo:


> anglopapagayo que te tenemos ya bien calado
> ¿así que el artista que representa al Hombre de Stonenhedge es un progre filonegricista porque en lugar de darle el aspecto de zanahorio o niño rata le ha dado un aspecto más proximo al Español? Endofobia en estado puro.



El tono de piel, el color de cabello y los tejidos blandos como el cartílago (orejas, nariz) no se pueden determinar teniendo sólo los restos óseos. Así que el artista plástico se sacó de la manga el aspecto del hombre en cuestión, eso es más que obvio. Deja de hacer el ridículo y ve a follar cabras.


----------



## Manoliko (5 Jun 2017)

tartessiana dijo:


> Basura sin sentido todo lo que escribes. Los mediterráneos son una amalgama de razas con la NB como dominante, los alpinos son híbridos de mongoloides con nórdico blancos y nórdico rojos, muchos de ellos ni siquiera deberían ser considerados como blancos, porque su aporte mongoloide es demasiado grande. No hay raza blanca, sólo hay europeos modernos que tiene en común aportes nórdicos, principalmente NB como tronco racial. Lo que no tenga un tronco racial NB o NR no es europeo.



Mira que les podríais haber puesto nombres menos ridículos como cromañoide en lugar de nordico-blancos, raza centroasiática en lugar de nordico-rojos y buscar para el "armenide" o "dinarico" un nombre que no estuviese ya cogido. Pero no, teníais que hacer el payaso.

Y claro, eres incapaz de encontrar el sentido a lo que yo digo (basado en un amplio conocimiento científico multidisciplinar y en el sentido común) y sin embargo crees que hubo una raza de pelirrojos braquicéfalos en Asia central y otra de albinos gays judíos. No una raza donde abundasen los rubios y los pelirrojos no... una raza solo de rubios platinos y otra exclusivamente de zanahorios... claro, claro.

Quiero pensar que Arrekarallo solo es un troll pagado por Soros que se debe descojonar con esas paridas. Pero tú, el Dietrich Eckart y el MarcoFurioCamilo hubieseis sido carne de eugenesia en la Alemania Nazi, por "inútiles y débiles mentales"


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Jun 2017)

Dudo mucho que entre anglopapagayo y bos junteis un cerebro. Aqui no estamos señalando el pesimo o el gran artista que es el que da vida al craneo de stonenhege, o de si el hombre de estonenjech era en verdad vasco de pro o vulcaniano. Aqui os estamos condenando a las mas aberrante de las condiciones quintacolumnistas porque trataís a dicho artista como de filonegricista austropitenicista degenerado por haber concevido tal craneo como mas parecido a un Español que a un niño rata ñordico. ¿se entiende?



tartessiana dijo:


> El tono de piel, el color de cabello y los tejidos blandos como el cartílago (orejas, nariz) no se pueden determinar teniendo sólo los restos óseos. Así que el artista plástico se sacó de la manga el aspecto del hombre en cuestión, eso es más que obvio. Deja de hacer el ridículo y ve a follar cabras.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Jun 2017)

Me queda claro que Arrekarallo habla lo que le pasan por el pinganillo, acabo de trabarle y comprobar su ignorancia acerca de la cuestión antropométrica vasca y también en lo referente a las teorías del refugio glacial cantábrico.

Ni p... idea tiene el fricazo. En fin...

PD: si existiera el truño de constructo que denominan estos panolis como raza nórdico roja, que a nadie le quepa duda de que con más criterio existe la vasca, pirenaico occidental o como se le quiera llamar.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Jun 2017)

Ya está definida, fundamentalmente por Aranzadi.

No seas vago y busca, que para otras chorradas bien inviertes, so zoquete.

Yo aprendí a distinguirlos antes de conocer su descripción, si tú aún no has sido capaz mejor búscate otra afición.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Defíneme esa raza morfológica y taxonómicamente ::


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 Jun 2017)

Acabamos de incorporar la raza Nordico-Azul para terminar de niquelar todo lo que viene siendo la teoria del origen Nordico de las Civilizaciones Romana y Pre-Romanas de la orbita Mediterranea.







Chuparos esa Ñordofobos


----------



## beke (6 Jun 2017)

Arrekarallo, aquel alemán puede que también sea medio neanderthal, al igual que tíos como Ron Perlman
Esa conguización es de tiempos paleolíticos?


----------



## Manoliko (6 Jun 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Es curioso cómo Manoliko defiende una clasificación racial que, paradójicamente, sólo defienden niños-rata nordicistas. Esta "clasificación racial de antropólogos profesionales" ya está en varios foros de internet petados de nulidades y mediocridades. No dejéis de pasaros por Anthroscape, The Apricity, ZetaBoards o Skadi para encontrar el arquetipo del nordicista tan odiado por los que aquí paradójicamente defienden la clasificación de los odiados nordicistas.
> 
> Los antropolocos clásicos son gente incapaz de salir de su zona de confort. Se sienten cómodos con los libros que controlan y se han instalado en el apalancamiento. Han dejado de tener inquietud por aprender cosas nuevas.
> 
> ...




Borro la parte de las fotos por que estoy hasta los cojones de tíos feos. Solo decir que no es ni conguizado ni nórdico primitivo. No todas las aberraciones genéticas y deformidades tienen por qué deberse a genes negros. Es solo un tío feo con la boca y los piños grandes, ni siquiera es prognato.

Habrá nordicistas que sigan las clasificaciones científicas pero no hables como si vosotros no fueseis nordicistas. A mi los nordicistas que reconocen que la subraza nórdica es solo una variedad de blanco no me molestan. Los antiblancos, los quintacolumnistas, son los que niegan la raza blanca.

Los G son minoría por que los R se los cargaron y se follaron a sus mujeres. El fenotipo alpino procedería de la herencia neolítica principalmente a través de las mujeres. Suiza, por supuesto, es de los países más alpinos de Europa y donde más abunda G, más a mi favor. 

La raza armenoide no es dolicocéfala sino braquicéfala y con planoccipitalia igual que la dinárica, de la cual sí he dado información, que tu confundas los nombres de los fenotipos reales con los inventados por tu secta no es mi problema.

Evidentemente que el neolítico procede del próximo oriente (también R pasó por allí antes de pasar a las estepas rusas). Pero esos colonos neolíticos eran blancos (sin mezcla negroide ni dravida). No eres capaz de comprender que todo el tronco racial caucásico procede de un mismo grupo. Las diferentes subrazas son tendencias que empezaron a surgir con el modo de vida neolítico. Por otra parte tampoco hubo nunca una población 100% de fenotipo mediterráneo o 100% de fenotipo nórdico, se trata de tendencias mayoritarias dentro de una misma raza. 

Aunque no tengo por qué clasificar razas inexistentes, mientes cuando dices que no he clasificado a tu zanahorio, ya te dije que es un básicamente un Brunn con planoccipitalia (relativamente anómalo). Y Tú albino gay judío no es un cromañón, de pongas como te pongas. Los escandinavos son quienes más herencia cromañón tienen, pero los rasgos de este tipo no son cromagnones. Los rasgos verdaderamente cromañones son más comunes en escandinavia que los de ese maricón, pero según tú se deben a mezcla con zanahorios.

¿Así que los Tuaregs y demás tribus del desierto son una raza pura, o más pura que los sedentarios, eh? ¿No son una mezcla de caucásicos y negros verdad? Esto no es serio.

Por cierto ahora hay una teoría que afirma que los humanos anatómicamente modernos y los neandertales nunca llegaron a convivir en Europa, que los segundos se extinguieron poco antes de la llegada de los primeros. Pero vamos que negros no había.

Y por último, dices sobre el pelo rubio 
_
"Ten por seguro que un rasgo recesivo como el cabello rubio jamás hubiera podido imponerse mínimamente si no hubiese procedido de comunidades homogéneas"._

¿Y como coño surgieron comunidades rubias homogéneas si no son capaces de imponerse? ¿Eres creacionista acaso? ¿Generación espontánea? 

Desde que aparece el primer humano con gen de pelo rubio debió primero de ser una absoluta rareza, luego una ínfima minoría, luego una minoría bastante común y despues mayoría. ¿Por qué te cuesta a ti tanto comprender que el "mestizaje" es del todo innecesario para explicar la diversidad en el color del cabello de un grupo humano que por lo demás comparte muchos otros rasgos en común y vive en un mismo territorio?

Edito: Por cierto, otro dato que deja en evidencia la teoría de la raza zanahoria ancestral. Según ustedes los zanahorios tienen todos los ojos de color azul oscuro. En cambio el color de ojos más común entre los pelirrojos naturales es el marrón.


----------



## tartessiana (7 Jun 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Acabamos de incorporar la raza Nordico-Azul para terminar de niquelar todo lo que viene siendo la teoria del origen Nordico de las Civilizaciones Romana y Pre-Romanas de la orbita Mediterranea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como ya no os quedan argumentos os dedicáis a hacer chistes infantiloides, bravo, demostráis vuestra ineptitud para debatir.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2017 at 23:35 ----------




Manoliko dijo:


> Borro la parte de las fotos por que estoy hasta los cojones de tíos feos. Solo decir que no es ni conguizado ni nórdico primitivo. No todas las aberraciones genéticas y deformidades tienen por qué deberse a genes negros. Es solo un tío feo con la boca y los piños grandes, ni siquiera es prognato.
> 
> Habrá nordicistas que sigan las clasificaciones científicas pero no hables como si vosotros no fueseis nordicistas. A mi los nordicistas que reconocen que la subraza nórdica es solo una variedad de blanco no me molestan. Los antiblancos, los quintacolumnistas, son los que niegan la raza blanca.
> 
> ...



¿Cómo coño intentas debatir si no tienes los mínimos conocimientos de biología?

Las razas surgen de mutaciones benéficas que son moldeadas por el entorno, de modo que la naturaleza es quien genera la diversificación de las especies a través de la selección natural. El blondismo platinado es una adaptación natural al entorno de la última glaciación de Würm. Todos los NB tenían el cabello platinado porque eran una RAZA.

No existen las razas con individuos que poseen morfología variable en el mismo conjunto. Cuando hay variabilidad es porque hay mezcla racial. Es algo observable en todas las razas de animales. Sigo esperando a que me muestres ejemplos de razas animales donde los integrantes de la raza posean diferencias significativas en su morfología y taxonomía. Y no me salgas con tus putos perros domésticos, porque volveremos a dar vueltas en círculos.

Si no has podido darme ejemplos es porque no existen. Deja de dar pena y acepta tu owned que ya Arrekarallo te ha dado tremenda paliza argumental. Ten al menos dignidad, tú y tus palmeros que repite como loros las mismas chorradas todo el tiempo, parecéis progres.


----------



## Manoliko (7 Jun 2017)

Tontesiana; aprende a leer. No has comprendido nada. Además que he repetido ya como cinco veces diferentes ejemplos de razas de animales salvajes con diferente color de pelo, tamaño etc. He citado razas de tigre, lince, lobos, etc. 

Pero como eres subnormal ahora seguro que vuelves a colocar foto tos dd ñus y de zanahorios. Y por cierto que ya incluso Frak cae del burro y acepta que estaba equivocado en relación al pelo Rubio y ojos azules como adaptación al frío. Ahora acepta que son una adaptación al entorno boscoso.


----------



## tartessiana (7 Jun 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Tontesiana; aprende a leer. No has comprendido nada. Además que he repetido ya como cinco veces diferentes ejemplos de razas de animales salvajes con diferente color de pelo, tamaño etc. He citado razas de tigre, lince, lobos, etc.
> 
> Pero como eres subnormal ahora seguro que vuelves a colocar foto tos dd ñus y de zanahorios. Y por cierto que ya incluso Frak cae del burro y acepta que estaba equivocado en relación al pelo Rubio y ojos azules como adaptación al frío. Ahora acepta que son una adaptación al entorno boscoso.



1) Mejor ve a insultar a tu madre, hijo de puta.

2) Aprende a leer tú, comenzando por biología básica, analfabeta de mierda.

3) Esos son tus ejemplos de razas morfológicamente heterogéneas? Dame ejemplos concretos y pon las fotografías, payaso.

4) Vark está perdido igual que tú. Curiosamente reaccionas igual que él, alguien os dice la verdad y os dedicáis a insultar y a repetir como loros la misma mierda. No sois capaces de debatir.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 Jun 2017)

Aqui un Alpino Ilustre hace 5.500 años







Vean que se trata de un Nordico azul de pronunciada zanahorificación, con ligeros aportes de niño rata Nordico que se notan en craneo dolicotiledon y altura de 1,65m. El artista que representó el craneo es un progre mongolicista no obstante.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Jun 2017)

Gregor Strasser dijo:


> Yo veo claramente a un hombre de tipo germánico, y no lo digo porque todos los germánicos luzcan similares pues como ya lo he dicho antes, *no existe un fenotipo exclusivo para una cultura o etnia*, pero la reconstrucción facial de la foto muestra claramente a un hombre germánico y más específicamente alemán. Que los haya de esas características en España o en Serbia es otra cosa, pero donde más abundan es en los pueblos germánicos de la Europa continental.



destaco porque hasta hace muy poco algunos en el foro, entre ellos Arrekarallo, defendían denodadamente que genoma=cultura, y que cada raza tenía su cultura, y resulta que ahora no existe una raza blanca, sino muchas razas que resultan tener distintos tonos de piel clara.

Y eso que, de aplicar lo que antes defendían, es respecto a las clásicas divisiones de blancos, negros, amarillos y demás donde más se cumpliría.


----------



## Plutonio (7 Jun 2017)

tartessiana, ¿eres la Irene Montero de Arrekarallo o estás en ello todavía?



Sunwukung dijo:


> destaco porque hasta hace muy poco algunos en el foro, entre ellos Arrekarallo, defendían denodadamente que genoma=cultura, y que cada raza tenía su cultura, y resulta que ahora no existe una raza blanca, sino muchas razas que resultan tener distintos tonos de piel clara.
> 
> Y eso que, de aplicar lo que antes defendían, es respecto a las clásicas divisiones de blancos, negros, amarillos y demás donde más se cumpliría.



La discusión de este hilo no tiene ningún sentido. Arrekarallo aceptó lo de raza blanca en la acepción sociocultural, que es lo que importa de verdad, lo declaró hace muchos días. Y aceptar una cosa semejante, para alguien que cree que la cultura es una emanación de los genes significa necesariamente que tiene que haber una correspondencia entre esa raza blanca cultural con los genes, y las variedades tienen que ser subrazas; y si no cree que la cultura emana del genoma, entonces esa clasificación de razas es algo totalmente secundario y el combate dialéctico que hay aquí es sólo un pique insustancial por ver quién se pone una medalla. Ya adelanto el final del combate: los dos se van a poner la medalla.


----------



## Glasterthum (7 Jun 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Mezcla de NB y NR puede que a partes iguales:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jojojo. Ya que la teoría es una mierda, y no soléis ofrecer nada con exactitud, por lo menos no cambiéis las descripciones de un mismo sujeto, si no vamos a pensar que no sois serios (ya lo hacemos ).

Arrekarallo, que se ve que adora a este tipo y es una foto que sale también comentada en la web de Europa Soberana que tanto le gusta, parece que cada vez da una descripción distinta. Ésta es la descripción que se da en la web:

"Mezcla de NR y NB, con un claro predominio del elemento rojo. Posible armenización muy residual."

O sea, que "claro predominio del elemento rojo" y además sí ven posible una armenización.


----------



## beke (7 Jun 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Jojojo. Ya que la teoría es una mierda, y no soléis ofrecer nada con exactitud, por lo menos no cambiéis las descripciones de un mismo sujeto, si no vamos a pensar que no sois serios (ya lo hacemos ).
> 
> Arrekarallo, que se ve que adora a este tipo y es una foto que sale también comentada en la web de Europa Soberana que tanto le gusta, parece que cada vez da una descripción distinta. Ésta es la descripción que se da en la web:
> 
> ...



Glasterthum, ¿por qué los egipcios se "blanquizaron" con el tiempo? ¿Consideras que los rasgos como narices anchas y pelo rizado de algunos europeos mediterraneos procede de sangre negra del paleolitico?

¿Que opinas de los "we wuz kangz"?


----------



## Manoliko (7 Jun 2017)

beke dijo:


> Glasterthum, ¿por qué los egipcios se "blanquizaron" con el tiempo? ¿Consideras que los rasgos como narices anchas y pelo rizado de algunos europeos mediterraneos procede de sangre negra del paleolitico?
> 
> ¿Que opinas de los "we wuz kangz"?



Los europeos mediterráneos tienen las narices especialmente finas, más finas que el resto de europeos. Los individuos con las narices más anchas en Europa tienen rasgos cromañoides y son más comunes en el Norte. 

Y en cuanto al pelo ondulado el gradiante va de oeste a este más que de sur a norte. Los irlandeses son de los que más pelo rizado tienen.


----------



## Glasterthum (7 Jun 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Los europeos mediterráneos tienen las narices especialmente finas, más finas que el resto de europeos. Los individuos con las narices más anchas en Europa tienen rasgos cromañoides y son más comunes en el Norte.
> 
> Y en cuanto al pelo ondulado el gradiante va de oeste a este más que de sur a norte. Los irlandeses son de los que más pelo rizado tienen.



Lo de los mediterráneos es cierto, pero porque los genes de la nariz fina de "los mediterráneos" deben de ser dominantes, no porque no tengan mezcla con negros, que por supuesto que la tienen y en más cantidad que el resto de europeos.

Y en cuanto al pelo ondulado... sí, va de oeste a este porque en el Oeste tal vez resistieron mejor esos genes tras las entradas prehistóricas e históricas de los más "nórdicos" indoeuropeos.

En Europa del Sur prehistóricamente ha habido genes que hoy en día muchos dirían africanos (hombre de Ozzi). En realidad no es que hubiera razas distintas, cabría más hablar de genes.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2017 at 15:13 ----------




beke dijo:


> Glasterthum, ¿por qué los egipcios se "blanquizaron" con el tiempo? ¿Consideras que los rasgos como narices anchas y pelo rizado de algunos europeos mediterraneos procede de sangre negra del paleolitico?
> 
> ¿Que opinas de los "we wuz kangz"?



¿Por qué se blanquizaron? Pues por las presiones digamos demográficas de los pueblos de piel más clara que llegaban desde el Norte y desde el Este. Tanto a nivel antiguo, como más moderno (griegos, romanos... o árabes).

África estaba más o menos despoblada, pero desde luego sus habitantes eran negros. Hasta que llegaron oleadas migratorias de "albinos" que retornaban al antiguo Edén.

Además claro, de que los genes negros que estaban bien adaptados al clima ecuatorial, quizás no tanto al clima del Norte de África, por lo que es de suponer cierta selección hacia esa "blanquización", como de hecho igual ocurrió en Europa con el color de piel blanca, que tiene menos de 10.000 años.

Respecto a narices anchas y pelo rizado, pues sí, son genes africanos, pero no hay por qué hacer subdivisiones. Son genes más comunes en África y menos en Europa. En Europa ahora se sabe que había un grupo de pobladores de piel oscura y ojos azules. Alguien podría decir si los viera hoy que eran mestizos, pero nada más lejos de la verdad. Era gente que era así, probablemente africanos entre los que se primó ese color de ojos por utilidad evolutiva a la región (adaptación a poca luz).

Lo del "we wuz kings" me parece una idiotez nancy. De todas formas si se refiere de forma genérica, es acertada, en África ha habido muchísimos reinos y reyes, por lo que creo que había y hay más reyes que en Europa. Si se refiere a Egipto, pues por lo menos es una manera de compensar ese "Egipto blanco" que nos vendieron y que es falso.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Jun 2017)

Plutonio dijo:


> tartessiana, ¿eres la Irene Montero de Arrekarallo o estás en ello todavía?
> 
> 
> 
> La discusión de este hilo no tiene ningún sentido. Arrekarallo aceptó lo de raza blanca en la acepción sociocultural, que es lo que importa de verdad, lo declaró hace muchos días. Y aceptar una cosa semejante, para alguien que cree que la cultura es una emanación de los genes significa necesariamente que tiene que haber una correspondencia entre esa raza blanca cultural con los genes, y las variedades tienen que ser subrazas; y si no cree que la cultura emana del genoma, entonces esa clasificación de razas es algo totalmente secundario y el combate dialéctico que hay aquí es sólo un pique insustancial por ver quién se pone una medalla. Ya adelanto el final del combate: los dos se van a poner la medalla.




es que cualquier concepto taxonómico no es más que una clasificación conjuntista en base a similitudes y diferencias.

Lo que pasa es que algunos quieren ver cuestiones espirituales o deterministas en esa clasificación, pero ni el genoma es 100% determinista, ni las características que ellos pretenden acotar dentro de una clasificación taxonómica reducida y personal dejan de existir en un número de individuos de todas las razas, bastaría, si fuera el caso de que los genes fueran 100% determinantes para dichas características, seleccionar a dichos individuos y que procrearan entre sí para que dichas características adquirieran el mismo nivel que en las demás clasificaciones.

Buscan reinventar el concepto de sangre azul pero escondiéndolo de verborrea pseudocientífica.


----------



## magnus (7 Jun 2017)

Increíble que Manoliko y Glasterthum estén en el hilo aparentando dar cátedra en antropología racial y etnología, para flipar :::XX:

No son mas que un par de frikis escribiendo chorradas pseudocientíficas en el foro y con 4 palmeros subnormales. Lo más increíble de todo esto esto es que acusan a Arrekarallo de aportar pseudociencia cuando son ellos quienes lo hacen todo el tiempo, FLIPANTE. ::


----------



## Manoliko (7 Jun 2017)

magnus dijo:


> Increíble que Manoliko y Glasterthum estén en el hilo aparentando dar cátedra en antropología racial y etnología, para flipar :::XX:
> 
> No son mas que un par de frikis escribiendo chorradas pseudocientíficas en el foro y con 4 palmeros subnormales. Lo más increíble de todo esto esto es que acusan a Arrekarallo de aportar pseudociencia cuando son ellos quienes lo hacen todo el tiempo, FLIPANTE. ::



Dime cual o cuales de mis afirmaciones o datos expuestos son incorrectos o pseudocientíficos, vamos.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2017 at 17:47 ----------




Glasterthum dijo:


> Lo de los mediterráneos es cierto, pero porque los genes de la nariz fina de "los mediterráneos" deben de ser dominantes, no porque no tengan mezcla con negros, que por supuesto que la tienen y en más cantidad que el resto de europeos.
> 
> Y en cuanto al pelo ondulado... sí, va de oeste a este porque en el Oeste tal vez resistieron mejor esos genes tras las entradas prehistóricas e históricas de los más "nórdicos" indoeuropeos.
> 
> En Europa del Sur prehistóricamente ha habido genes que hoy en día muchos dirían africanos (hombre de Ozzi). En realidad no es que hubiera razas distintas, cabría más hablar de genes.



Otzi, será hombre de Otzi, Ozzy es un músico de Rock. Asi que Otzi era negro no?... con haplogrupo G, cráneo típicamente alpino... ya, ya... negro...

Creo que deberías aliarte con Arrekarallo, al fin y al cabo defendeis lo mismo en el fondo. Y ambos sois antiblancos.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Jun 2017)

Yo creo que el que anda perdido con los conceptos, así en general eres tú, pero bueno, igual es que no entiendo la utilidad de andar creando clasificaciones raciales tan exhaustivas y cómo sé de qué palo vas, pues eso, que tengas suerte en tu búsqueda de la raza de sangre azul.

Por otro lado, eso de que a simple vista se puede decir las "mezclas" (entre comillas porque primero hay que definir la supuesta raza original extinta, claro), ¿tiene correlato genético? ¿has comprobado que ron perlman, por ejemplo, tiene ancestros negros? 

Ron Perlman

Ethnicity: Ashkenazi Jewish 

¿los judíos askenacíes se mezclan con negros?


----------



## tartessiana (7 Jun 2017)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Yo creo que el que anda perdido con los conceptos, así en general eres tú, pero bueno, igual es que no entiendo la utilidad de andar creando clasificaciones raciales tan exhaustivas y cómo sé de qué palo vas, pues eso, que tengas suerte en tu búsqueda de la raza de sangre azul.
> 
> Por otro lado, eso de que a simple vista se puede decir las "mezclas" (entre comillas porque primero hay que definir la supuesta raza original extinta, claro), ¿tiene correlato genético? ¿has comprobado que ron perlman, por ejemplo, tiene ancestros negros?
> 
> ...




¿exhaustivas? La clasificación de la teoría de linajes es la más concreta y poco exhaustiva que hay. Tan solo la de Coon es un dolor de cabeza, identifican demasiados fenotipos y a todas esas variaciones les ponen nombres sin ningún sustento.

Gran parte de los judíos tienen sangre cónguida residual.


----------



## Manoliko (7 Jun 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Gracias por notar que el tío es feo, no nos habíamos dado cuenta. Pero decir que es feo y con gran piñata no es riguroso antropológicamente. Así que ahora si no te importa, clasifícamelo según tu clasificación racial favorita. Gracias. Espero no tener que volver a esperar sentado como con el resto de lagunas argumentativas que he señalado en tu narrativa.



Hombre, para lagunas argumentativas las vuestras que ni siquiera sabéis decir donde vivían esas razas zanahorias y albinas ancestrales, donde estás sus restos óseos, en qué época vivieron etc...

Ese tipo es un nórdico feo con los piños grandes, no es mi clasificación racial favorita es la única que hay.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Yo no me considero nordicista. Ahora bien, si tú me lo consideras no tengo la más mínima intención de disculparme ni excusarme por querer llegar a la verdad raciológica y no conformarme con narrativas trufadas de lagunas, mentiras y mediocridades.



¿A quién pretendes engañar? Es justo lo que eres, un nordicista que solo acepta (no es que se conforme, es que le va la vida en ello no ir más allá) narrativas trufadas de lagunas, mentiras y mediocridades. 

En serio respondeme ¿No habían otros nombres menos ridículos? "nordico-rojos, nordico-blancos, dináricos, armenides... estas dos últimas nomenclaturas copiadas de la ciencia de verdad, esa que llamáis obsoleta, pero para denominar al fenotipo araboide. No podéis ser más mediocres y mentirosos.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> ¿Estás seguro? En bastantes yacimientos neolíticos encontramos muchos linajes E1b1b y cráneos prognatos claramente negroides o mezclados con negroides.



¿Cráneos claramente negroides o mezclados con negroides? Fuentes por favor, lo dudo bastante. El E1b1b no es negroide.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Eso es tan ambiguo, vago y progre como decir que toda la especie humana procede de un mismo grupo. Ok y qué. Si retrocedemos más en el tiempo, somos hermanos de los paramecios.



Pero es que los blancos seguimos siendo un mismo grupo... nuestras subrazas nunca llegaron a distanciarse tanto. La evidencia de parentesco está presente. Lo que es vago es tu argumento, nos parecemos más a un negro que a un mono y más a un ruso que a un negro ¿Y? Es una realidad ¿Que problema tienes con eso?



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Linajes como los R y los I estuvieron separados decenas de milenios en condiciones de aislamiento y selección natural extrema (glaciación de Würm, último máximo glacial). Sin embargo las variaciones genéticas no se formaron entonces sino durante el neolítico :XX: Coherencia ante todo. No acabas de decir una burrada cuando sueltas la siguiente.



En el neolítico es cuando aparecen formas de vida radicalmente distintas que afectan a la dieta y a la actividad física humana. En cambio la forma de vida paleolítica durante la era glacial en Asia central no era tan distinta de la de europa.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> 1- ¿Estás diciendo que la raza nordico-roja de la Teoría de Linajes es en realidad la raza Brünn? Entonces sí existe, según tú mismo.
> 
> 2- ¿Estás diciendo que la "raza Brünn" puede tener planooccipitalia y no tenerla a la vez? Una 'raza' mu rara y variada!



No, yo no he dicho ese, usted es muy dado a poner en boca de los demás afirmaciones que no han hecho. No son lo mismo porque la subraza Brunn es mesocéfala o dolicocéfala y en su tipo más puro no presenta planoccipitalia. Pero su zanahorio es un brunn con planoccipitalia seguramente porque tiene sangre procedente de los balcanes o asia menor (realmente tampoco se puede descartar una mutación similar a la de los dináricos y armenoides pero propia suya).



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Vaya hombre, menos mal que me lo has dicho. Aun estoy a tiempo de escribir a 23andme y decirles que mi 2,4% de sangre neandertal es mentira, ya que los neanders y los HAM nunca se cruzaron y no es posible. Que me devuelvan el dinero.
> 
> Observa esto pobre hombre:
> 
> ...



Por que el cruce con neanderthal se produjo en Asia no en Europa. Por eso los asiáticos también tienen. De todas formas hay genetistas que opinan que esos genes neandertales en realidad proceden de un antepasado común de humanos modernos y neandertales y que los subsaharianos los perderían por una adaptación al clima tropical, ya que son genes que suponen una ventaja para el frío.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> 1- Primer individuo mutante nace con pelo rubio en una comunidad reproductora con pelo no-rubio, y ya sensibilizada por selección natural a provocar esa mutación.
> 
> 2- Su rasgo es ventajoso, de modo que tiene éxito reproductivo.
> 
> ...



Eso no responde a mi pregunta. Hay un momento en que los rubios son minoría y luego son mayoría pero no todos. No necesariamente tienen porque acabar por ser todos rubios platinos, eso es absurdo. Y menos el color de pelo, que realmente supone una ventaja más bien escasa o nula (la piel clara si es una ventaja). La cuestión es, si por fuerza tiene que haber un momento en que el pelo rubio conviva con el pelo negro ¿Porque ese momento no puede ser el que vemos? La hipótesis de una raza albina y otra zanahoria cuyas existencias no han dejado ninguna prueba no son necesarias para explicar la variedad de color de cabello en la raza blanca. Y en ciencia, las hipótesis que no explican nada, sobran.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> No deja en evidencia nada. Heredamos el 50% de cada progenitor. Si tú tienes un padre zanahorio, puede que heredes su pelo zanahorio, pero los ojos marrones de tu madre. Búscame a los que tienen el pelo pelirrojo *PURO* (es decir, naranja cantoso) y el cuerpo entero (no solo el pelo sino toda la piel) cargado de feomelanina hasta los topes, y luego dime de qué color tienen los ojos.



Resulta que los ojos azules son mucho más comunes que el pelo rojo, pero curiosamente, los pelirrojos los tienen marrones. Si el pelo rojo fuese un rasgo dominante tendría sentido esa tendencia en la herencia que dices, pero no lo es. Todo indica que los primeros pelirrojos, eran de ojos marrones.


Con respecto a clasificaciones, le remito a los clásicos de la antropología ya citados. Ese trabajo ya está hecho, no tengo por qué repetirlo yo. Además, a mi no me pagan.


----------



## tartessiana (8 Jun 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Hombre, para lagunas argumentativas las vuestras que ni siquiera sabéis decir donde vivían esas razas zanahorias y albinas ancestrales, donde estás sus restos óseos, en qué época vivieron etc...
> 
> Ese tipo es un nórdico feo con los piños grandes, no es mi clasificación racial favorita es la única que hay.



Los restos de los NB abundan más en la cornisa cantábrica. De los NR no hay pero sí se puede trazar su origen en base a los estudios genéticos, su zona de origen viene de Asia central.



Manoliko dijo:


> ¿A quién pretendes engañar? Es justo lo que eres, un nordicista que solo acepta (no es que se conforme, es que le va la vida en ello no ir más allá) narrativas trufadas de lagunas, mentiras y mediocridades.



Tú eres subnormal, todo aquel que no apoye tu chorrada de teoría es un nordicista.




Manoliko dijo:


> En serio respondeme ¿No habían otros nombres menos ridículos? "nordico-rojos, nordico-blancos, dináricos, armenides... estas dos últimas nomenclaturas copiadas de la ciencia de verdad, esa que llamáis obsoleta, pero para denominar al fenotipo araboide. No podéis ser más mediocres y mentirosos.



¿Ridículos por qué? ¿Qué nombres propones tú? y lo dice un tío con el nick de "manoliko", con dos cojones.





Manoliko dijo:


> ¿Cráneos claramente negroides o mezclados con negroides? Fuentes por favor, lo dudo bastante. El E1b1b no es negroide.



Cómo no va a ser negroide si el linaje está rastreado en la África profunda, paleto.




Manoliko dijo:


> Pero es que los blancos seguimos siendo un mismo grupo... nuestras subrazas nunca llegaron a distanciarse tanto. La evidencia de parentesco está presente. Lo que es vago es tu argumento, nos parecemos más a un negro que a un mono y más a un ruso que a un negro ¿Y? Es una realidad ¿Que problema tienes con eso?



¿Subrazas? según tú las variaciones entre blancos son subrazas, entonces explica por qué han adquirido tantas variedades fenotípicas y genotípicas en una puta península, venga también define taxonómicamente cada "subraza".




Manoliko dijo:


> En el neolítico es cuando aparecen formas de vida radicalmente distintas que afectan a la dieta y a la actividad física humana. En cambio la forma de vida paleolítica durante la era glacial en Asia central no era tan distinta de la de europa.



Formas de vida dice el subnormal, venga, no paras de soltar chorrada tras chorrada campeón. Querrás decir estilos de vida, no formas de vida, analfabeta de mierda.



Manoliko dijo:


> No, yo no he dicho ese, usted es muy dado a poner en boca de los demás afirmaciones que no han hecho.



No hombre, tú sí que eres dado a inventar palabras y acusar a otros sin fundamentos. Porque eres un puto niño rata cabreado porque han destrozado tu teoría de mierda.



Manoliko dijo:


> No son lo mismo porque la subraza Brunn es mesocéfala o dolicocéfala



¿Cual subraza Brunn alma de Dios? defínela morfológica y taxonómicamente, y explica cómo es posible que una SUBRAZA pueda ser mesocéfala o dolicocéfala, pecas de subnormal ya, ha cruzado la línea de la locura. Ahora resulta que ya no una raza, sino una JODIDA "SUBRAZA" puede variar su forma craneal porque te sale de los cojones. Paleto, en el mundo animal jamás verás semejante contradicción, de biología no tienes ni puta idea.



Manoliko dijo:


> y en su tipo más puro no presenta planoccipitalia. Pero su zanahorio es un brunn con planoccipitalia seguramente porque tiene sangre procedente de los balcanes o asia menor (realmente tampoco se puede descartar una mutación similar a la de los dináricos y armenoides pero propia suya).



¿Cuáles dináricos? si arménidos y dináricos son lo mismo. Anormal.




Manoliko dijo:


> Por que el cruce con neanderthal se produjo en Asia no en Europa.



Hay evidencia de hibridación entre Neanderthales y Sapiens en una cueva en Portugal. Así que ya deja de hacer el ridículo.




Manoliko dijo:


> Por eso los asiáticos también tienen. De todas formas hay genetistas que opinan que esos genes neandertales en realidad proceden de un antepasado común de humanos modernos y neandertales y que los subsaharianos los perderían por una adaptación al clima tropical, ya que son genes que suponen una ventaja para el frío.



Pero si hay cientos de miles de Europeos con rasgos neanderthales, puto subnormal.

Este es un caso de los más extremos:






La presencia de genes neanderthales en los "blancos" es un hecho científico y contra eso no tienes argumentos. Estás derroido.




Manoliko dijo:


> Eso no responde a mi pregunta. Hay un momento en que los rubios son minoría y luego son mayoría pero no todos. No necesariamente tienen porque acabar por ser todos rubios platinos, eso es absurdo.



Es un hecho biológico que en las razas todos los individuos son casi copias unos de otros. Así que todos los NB tenían el cabello platinado.




Manoliko dijo:


> Y menos el color de pelo, que realmente supone una ventaja más bien escasa o nula (la piel clara si es una ventaja).



Eso díceselo a la madre naturaleza que proveyó a lo mamíferos y aves de pelajes claros en los entornos fríos.



Manoliko dijo:


> La cuestión es, si por fuerza tiene que haber un momento en que el pelo rubio conviva con el pelo negro ¿Porque ese momento no puede ser el que vemos? La hipótesis de una raza albina y otra zanahoria cuyas existencias no han dejado ninguna prueba no son necesarias para explicar la variedad de color de cabello en la raza blanca. Y en ciencia, las hipótesis que no explican nada, sobran.



Las pruebas ahí están en los rasgos faciales, genes, fósiles y tal. Que no las quieras ver es otra cosa. Paleto.




Manoliko dijo:


> Resulta que los ojos azules son mucho más comunes que el pelo rojo, pero curiosamente, los pelirrojos los tienen marrones.



¿Pelirrojos cuales? estamos hablando de los NR, no de los pelirrojos, subnormal.




Manoliko dijo:


> Si el pelo rojo fuese un rasgo dominante tendría sentido esa tendencia en la herencia que dices, pero no lo es. Todo indica que los primeros pelirrojos, eran de ojos marrones.



Sí claro, lo que tú digas paleto.



Manoliko dijo:


> Con respecto a clasificaciones, le remito a los clásicos de la antropología ya citados. Ese trabajo ya está hecho, no tengo por qué repetirlo yo. Además, a mi no me pagan.



Osea que no sabes ni lo que lees, o mas bien ni siquiera has leído a esos autores. Te están pidiendo que describas las subrazas y razas que dices que existen y en vez de responder evades la pregunta diciendo que los remites a los clásicos. 

Eres paleto, subnormal, analfabeta, cobarde y perdedor.


----------



## Glasterthum (8 Jun 2017)

tartessiana dijo:


> Pero si hay cientos de miles de Europeos con rasgos neanderthales, puto subnormal.
> 
> Este es un caso de los más extremos:
> 
> ...



Entre las muchas subnormalidades, incoherencias y muestras de ignorancia que hay en el hilo, de momento he querido resaltar ésta.

La presencia de genes neanderthales en "los blancos" TM es un hecho científico. Vale, dejando de lado el hecho de que Manoliko no te ha dicho que no a eso... O que decir que hay "cientos de casos de rasgos neanderthales" sobre una población de millones es una ínfima porción como para sacar conclusiones de que dichos rasgos sean por genes neanderthales... ¿sabías que también hay presencia de genes neanderthales en genes asiáticos?

Y no sólo eso, resulta que LOS ASIÁTICOS TIENEN MUCHOS MÁS GENES NEANDERTHALES que los europeos. De hecho un 20% más. ¿A que no lo sabías, ignorante? Nada, los nancys no suelen saberlo o suelen callárselo.

Entonces, siguiendo tu lógica, de que esos genes neanderthales se demuestran a veces en los rasgos faciales o corporales, deberías encontrar no los mismos, no, muchísimos más asiáticos con lo que tú consideras aspecto de Neanderthal que entre los europeos. ¿Dónde están? Exacto. Yo tampoco los he visto aún.


----------



## Manoliko (8 Jun 2017)

Tontesiana, no me merece la pena discutir con retrasadas mentales como tú. Tu mensaje es una sucesión de gilipolleces. Es que no sé ni por dónde empezar y pasa de citar estupideces... ¿Que tendrá que ver el color del pelaje en los animales, que sirve para el camuflaje o para la atracción sexual, con el color de la piel que sirve para proteger del sol o para obtener más energía solar con la que metabolizar vitaminas? ¿Cuando he dicho yo que los blancos no tengan sangre de neandertal? En la cornisa cantábrica hay fósiles de cromañones, no de maricas albinos (la forma del cráneo, las mandíbulas... no se parecen) Y si, la subraza brunn puede ser mesocéfala o dolicocéfala. Yo creo que tú realmente no entiendes lo que es el índice cefálico.


----------



## tartessiana (10 Jun 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Bla bla bla bla soy follanegros.



¿Crees que prestaré atención a tus intervenciones en este foro?. Jamás.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2017 at 00:52 ----------




Manoliko dijo:


> Tontesiana, no me merece la pena discutir con retrasadas mentales como tú. Tu mensaje es una sucesión de gilipolleces. Es que no sé ni por dónde empezar y pasa de citar estupideces... ¿Que tendrá que ver el color del pelaje en los animales, que sirve para el camuflaje o para la atracción sexual, con el color de la piel que sirve para proteger del sol o para obtener más energía solar con la que metabolizar vitaminas? ¿Cuando he dicho yo que los blancos no tengan sangre de neandertal? En la cornisa cantábrica hay fósiles de cromañones, no de maricas albinos (la forma del cráneo, las mandíbulas... no se parecen) Y si, la subraza brunn puede ser mesocéfala o dolicocéfala. Yo creo que tú realmente no entiendes lo que es el índice cefálico.



Tontoliko: no me merece la pena discutir con retrasados mentales como tú. Tu mensaje es una sucesión de gilipolleces. Es que no sé ni por dónde empezar y pasa de citar estupideces... ¿cómo van a ser de la misma raza individuos con diferencias significativas en la estructura ósea, pigmentación, complexión y estatura?

Los cromañones eran nórdico blancos, pedazo de gilipollas.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (13 Jun 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> No. Las únicas razas propiamente negras son la cóngida y la austrálida. Las otras razas 'negroides' incluyendo los antepasados de E, eran marrones.



Falso, Arrekarallo. Hay diferencias entre cónguidos y pígmidos. Cuestan de apreciar al principio, pero con el tiempo detectas tales diferencias. Los pígmidos tienen un prognatismo mandibular aún más exagerado, menos frente (casi ni se les aprecia la frente vistos de cara), menor musculatura... no hay que ser listo para deducir que son aún más tontos, si cabe, que los cónguidos.

E incluso, dentro de la austrálida, habría que considerar que... en efecto, los panchitos son una mezcla entre mongólidos y una variedad australoide propia de Sudamérica.

---------- Post added 13-jun-2017 at 18:30 ----------








Cónguidos y pígmidos.


----------



## Manoliko (4 Sep 2017)

Pues se la tuvo que envainar con lo de los ojos. Pero no me cito. Tampoco cita que muchos de sus vídeos se inspiraron en mis comentarios, no sólo ese.


----------



## Gorguera (24 Dic 2017)

Acabo de ver esto, y me he acordado de este hilo.


----------



## Manoliko (30 Dic 2017)

Pues si que dio de si este hilo


----------



## utens (30 Dic 2017)

Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> Los nórdicos vienen del ártico y del polo norte.
> 
> No comparto la mayoría de sus teorías sobre temas raciales.
> Pero en eso tiene razón.
> ...



Siendo el mismo tipo de gente que antaño, con las ideas racialistas del siglo XIX, decía que los "arios" venían del Tíbet, no merecéis ninguna credibilidad.


----------



## Asurbanipal (30 Dic 2017)

utente dijo:


> Siendo el mismo tipo de gente que antaño, con las ideas racialistas del siglo XIX, decía que los "arios" venían del Tíbet, no merecéis ninguna credibilidad.


----------



## Manoliko (10 May 2018)

Ruins from Classical Antiquity (Family Guy Trip) - YouTube

Da verguenza ajena. Me he acordado de él y he visitado su página para ver que se cuece. En su último video, al final, comenta que le enseña a sus hijos que los romanos (también paganos) eran agresores que cometieron un genocidio en las galias para robarles el oro (su mujer es francesa). 

Es un puto progre de mierda en el fondo con un discursos victimista/indigenista. "pinches europeos del sur, nos robaron el oro y se follaron a nuestras mujeres rubias y por eso ahora hay morenitos en Francia... buaah" (según él todos los celtas y germanos eran rubios en la antiguedad, todos, se ve que no se ha leído las propias crónicas de Julio Cesar, donde dice que solo los belgas, que en realidad eran medio germanos, eran mayoritariamente rubios)

¿Donde ha quedado el valor y el orgullo de esa religión guerrea y patriarcal que dice defender? Y por Dios, que alguien le recuerde que en el caso de su país natal, Noruega, fueron sus propios reyes quienes se convirtieron al cristianismo y nunca fueron conquistados por cristianos. Que también hay otro video donde llora diciendo que el cristianismo se extendió mediante la guerra.


----------



## Cesare$pada (10 May 2018)




----------



## Gorguera (10 May 2018)

Estos ñordicistas y su manipulaciones sanas:


----------



## Rob1984 (10 May 2018)

Manoliko dijo:


> Ruins from Classical Antiquity (Family Guy Trip) - YouTube
> 
> Da verguenza ajena. Me he acordado de él y he visitado su página para ver que se cuece. En su último video, al final, comenta que le enseña a sus hijos que los romanos (también paganos) eran agresores que cometieron un genocidio en las galias para robarles el oro (su mujer es francesa).



A Varg habria que recordadle que los Galos invadieron Italia y que arrasaron Roma tras la batalla de Alia....

Por otro lado como paneuropeista que soy me resulta imposible no empatizar con Vikernes en los términos en los que se refiere a Julio César, el mismo Julio Cesar que ordenó aniquilar dos tribus holandesas enteras como fueron los téncteros y usípetes por el simple hecho cuando de veia en ellas un peligro para Roma, y cuando digo aniquilar me refiero al exterminio total de hombres, mujeres, niños y ancianos, cuando estas simplemente buscaban asila en aquellas tierras huyendo de otros pueblos bárbaros, por otro lado existen numerosos campos de batalla reconocidos donde Cesar aniquiló no solo a los guerreros, a mujeres y niños de los galos comandados por Vercingetorix u Germania (pe.ej. la derrota de Varus)...





Manoliko dijo:


> Es un puto progre de mierda en el fondo con un discursos victimista/indigenista. "pinches europeos del sur, nos robaron el oro y se follaron a nuestras mujeres rubias y por eso ahora hay morenitos en Francia... buaah" (según él todos los celtas y germanos eran rubios en la antiguedad, todos, se ve que no se ha leído las propias crónicas de Julio Cesar, donde dice que solo los belgas, que en realidad eran medio germanos, eran mayoritariamente rubios)



Varg será muchas cosas pero progre precisamente no es, estamos hablando de un tio que durante los años 90 estuvo afiliado y colaborando con asociaciones de extrema derecha, lo que pasa es que lleva su discurso antiglobalista al extremo y Roma como cualquier Imperio posee un fuerte substrato globalista.



Manoliko dijo:


> Y por Dios, que alguien le recuerde que en el caso de su país natal, Noruega, fueron sus propios reyes quienes se convirtieron al cristianismo y nunca fueron conquistados por cristianos. Que también hay otro video donde llora diciendo que el cristianismo se extendió mediante la guerra.



Aqui discrepo y mucho, en la inmensa mayoria del continente Europeo el cristianismo se impuso bajo pena de muerte, incluida España (quien no me crea que lea los canones de los numerosos concilios celebrados en la época visigoda donde se amenaza a los politeistas del mundo rural con el destierro, con azotes y con la muerte)....

Te recomiendo que te informes sobre la vida de Raud el Fuerte, de Eyvind Kinnrifi, de Gudrod el Martir, de Rørek Dagsson y sobre todo de Thorir Hund y te darás cuenta que esa imagen de noruegos enloquecidos y deseosos de ir a las Iglesias para bautizarse dista mucho, pero que mucho de ser real...

¿De verdad alguien con dos dedos de frente cree que el pueblo llano va cambiar su religion y su folklore ancestral sin oponer resistencia solo porque un puñado de capullos con sotana y reyes avidos de poder lo desean?

El mayor atractivo del cristianismo para esos reyes conversos no reside en su mensaje buenrollista y hippie como se quiere hacer creer, sino en la forma que se ellos pueden usar el cristianismo como una herramienta ideológica para establecer la idea de un sistema jerárquico y centralizado de poder para ellos...

Asi que no, por muy mal que pueda caer mal Vikernes decir que la cristianización en Noruega y del resto de la mayoria de Europa se hizo de manera pacifica, natural y no forzada es un mentira y insulto a la memoria de todos aquellos europeos que murieron y dieron su vida defendiendo sus creencias ancestrales ante la intromisión espiritual proveniente de una religión extranjera y subversiva de los valores europeos....


----------



## yohanan (10 May 2018)

Es uno de mis youtubers preferidos, pero eso no quita que sea un magufazo del 15, con teorías que no hay por donde cogerlas, como la de que los europeos descendemos del Neandertal (y el sólo considera europeos a los rubitos summer) o que los pelirojos son descendientes de los antiguos egipcios porque se han encontrado pelos rojizos en algunas momias.En fin todo un personaje


----------



## Sunwukung (10 May 2018)

> Asi que no, por muy mal que pueda caer mal Vikernes decir que la cristianización en Noruega y del resto de la mayoria de Europa se hizo de manera pacifica, natural y no forzada es un mentira y insulto a la memoria de todos aquellos europeos que murieron y dieron su vida defendiendo sus creencias ancestrales ante la intromisión espiritual proveniente de una religión extranjera y subversiva de los valores europeos....



Si la ciencia es un valor europeo, entonces no se puede renegar del catolicismo porque ya sea por casualidad o no, el catolicismo está impregnados de filosofía griega (que tiene influencias orientales) y es gracias a la tradición escolástica católica que se desarrolla la ciencia moderna.

Así que dejad de decir sandeces. Como si no fuera posible que las anteriores creencias no fueran impuestas a sangre y fuego también, las tribus llevan a hostias desde el principio de los tiempos.


----------



## Dalas (10 May 2018)

Gorguera dijo:


> Acabo de ver esto, y me he acordado de este hilo.



Los nórdicos y los negros tienen muchísimos puntos en común. De hecho se llevan mejor entre ellos, que con los semíticos españoles.

Los semitas son fruto de la civilización, con todo lo decadente que eso conlleva.


----------



## 88Levantine88 (20 May 2018)

Que asco dan los nordicistas creyéndose los creadores de lo divino y lo imperial ,dandoselas de orgullosos..otro por ahí dice "son capaces de entregar a su hermanas o sus madres " pero a caso no existe los swingers interaciales en Suecia o cualquier otra capital nórdica ? . Mientras se están hundiendo solitos en el mar marronoide y progre no dudan en quemar su propio bote para acelerar su propia destrucción .

Los sumerios fueron la primera civilización del mundo ,los primeros en introducir la escritura ,la astronomía y ni si quiera eran arios ni tampoco eran pelirrojos como los NR siberianos esos ,eran armemidos ,la raza caucasoide que daría lugar a los semitas y a los mediterráneos ,la "matriz " de estas dos razas . Hubieron mas imperios como el Asirio que pretendían gobernar el mundo bajo un imperialismo guerrero y creían en el dios supremo Marduk y su símbolo era la rueda solar y un águila (así que queda muy corto decir que los semitas son solo los hebreos bíblicos y el mesias judeo cristiano pacifista ..) . Babilonia ,el imperio Acadio ,el Caldeo ,el amorreo estos últimos feroces guerreros que luchaban sin descanso ,algunas tribus semitas habrían sido mas débiles y sedentarias ,otras mas nómadas y guerreras . El reino de Saba al sur de Yemen . Los Quaresh , Cartago ,Fenicia ,los filisteos ,etruscos .. . muchos creían en dioses patriarcales ,dioses de la lluvia y del trueno ,con alguna Dea Mater como consorte del dios masculino . Así que decir que los semitas y mediterráneos no han creado nada es ridículo y muy bruto por que la guerra como arte también viene de oriente y después fue heredada a los persas ,y después de ahí ha Europa ,pues,la raza armenida siempre tuvo un buen papel en el desarrollo de las civilizaciones occidentales . La mayoría de españoles descienden iberos ,que no eran negroides como ese tal Dietrich y otros nordicistas inventan , y si,la mayoríade griegos desciende de pelasgos y minoicos , y que ? Son los nativos del sur este de Europa como también de los balcanes ,que sus rubitos hayan llegado ahí para imponerse y luego mezclarse por no aguantarse las pajas es su problema , a los nórdicos hoy en día nadie del sur de Europa los invade ,ellos mismos aceptan que negros se casen con sus hijas y hasta dan sus esposas a negros para satisfacerlas , el ultimo Kennedy es bien rubito y defiende a muerte la memocracia y la igualdad ,y el principe Harry se va a casar con una mulata ,ya se les diluye la sangre azul a los anglos ..
..


----------



## Gothaus (25 Jun 2018)

Gorguera dijo:


> Acabo de ver esto, y me he acordado de este hilo.



El payo acaba de ser padre por sexta o séptima vez y yo creía, con su odio a la civilización, a la tecnología y al progreso, y su amor por la selección natural, que lo tendría en casa. Y resulta que se va a un hospital, ese templo de Satanás lleno de tecnología noderna, a tenerlo.

[youtube]OVbrerrnN2M[/youtube]

Hipócrita y falso es poco, señores.


----------



## Ochoa (28 Jun 2018)

Después de leerme las 57 páginas del hilo no me queda claro dónde se encuadran los tipos raciales/étnicos *vascos* y *celtas*. Lo digo con toda humildad y desconocimiento del tema.


----------



## Manoliko (4 Jul 2018)

Gothaus dijo:


> El payo acaba de ser padre por sexta o séptima vez y yo creía, con su odio a la civilización, a la tecnología y al progreso, y su amor por la selección natural, que lo tendría en casa. Y resulta que se va a un hospital, ese templo de Satanás lleno de tecnología noderna, a tenerlo.
> 
> 
> Hipócrita y falso es poco, señores.



Totalmente incoherente.

Desprecia la civilización, dice desear una sociedad preindustrial basada en tribus y clanes que practican la permacultura (un tipo primitivo de agricultura que en realidad está a medio camino entre la agricultura y la recolección, dejando crecer salvajemente plantas silvestres comestibles). 

No es que estudie la permecultura por supervivencia por creer que el colapso económico y tecnológico es inevitable, es que de sus charlar y escritos se deduce que tal colapso es algo deseable y que volver a la prehisroria es bueno. La agricultura y la ganadería para el son ideologías perversas y corruptoras procedentes de oriente medio igual que el judeocristianismo. 

Desprecia la ciencia y todo lo referente a estudios genéticos y registros arqueológicos cuando estos no validan sus tesis de que los europeos nativos rubitos son un 99,7 % neandertales. Pero a la hora de la verdad, cuando se trata de la salud, recurre a la ciencia y a la medicina modenar sin ningún tipo de reparo. Con dos cojones, impresionante. Cualquier homeopata o pracicante de Reiki es mucho más honesto aunque sus tesis sean mucho menos radicales.

---------- Post added 04-jul-2018 at 12:14 ----------




Ochoa dijo:


> Después de leerme las 57 páginas del hilo no me queda claro dónde se encuadran los tipos raciales/étnicos *vascos* y *celtas*. Lo digo con toda humildad y desconocimiento del tema.



No existe tal cosa. La península española (que no ibérica, invento para contentar al nacionalismo portugues) es muy homogenea racialmente (tanto fenotípicamente como geneticamente). Los vascos son un poco más puros que el resto, símplemente eso. Pero no por que exista una raza vasca distinta. Los vascos son de hecho los españoles más típicos y con menos influencias aloctonas desde el neolítico. Toda la península comparte esa misma genética vasca/española solo que además de ella tenemos un poco más, solo un poco, de otras gentes que vinieron después.

En cuanto a los celtas, son un resultado de la mezcla entre la población preindoeuroea de Europa occidental y una rama de los pueblos indoeuropeos centum que llegó hasta aquí. Si existen diferencias fenotípicas entre un irlandés y un castellano pese a que ambas regiones fueron celtas se debe a dos causas.

-Que el impacto numérico de la llegada de indoeuropeos a nuestra península fue menor.

-Que seguramente las poblaciones preindoeureas ya eran distintas y en las islas británicas habría un mayor componente de descendientes del paleolítico superior mientras aquí predominaba la genética neolítica (pese a ello, toda europa occidental era una mezcla en mayor o menor grado entre los primeros sapiens que poblaron europa durante el paleolítico y los colonos que llegaron durante el neolítico).


----------



## Manoliko (4 Jul 2018)

Rob1984 dijo:


> A Varg habria que recordadle que los Galos invadieron Italia y que arrasaron Roma tras la batalla de Alia....
> 
> Por otro lado como paneuropeista que soy me resulta imposible no empatizar con Vikernes en los términos en los que se refiere a Julio César, el mismo Julio Cesar que ordenó aniquilar dos tribus holandesas enteras como fueron los téncteros y usípetes por el simple hecho cuando de veia en ellas un peligro para Roma, y cuando digo aniquilar me refiero al exterminio total de hombres, mujeres, niños y ancianos, cuando estas simplemente buscaban asila en aquellas tierras huyendo de otros pueblos bárbaros, por otro lado existen numerosos campos de batalla reconocidos donde Cesar aniquiló no solo a los guerreros, a mujeres y niños de los galos comandados por Vercingetorix u Germania (pe.ej. la derrota de Varus)...
> 
> ...




Fue Nazi cuando estaba en la carcel, ahora reniega de ello. Y si, tiene mucho de progre y mucho de judeo-protestante. Por que el cristianismo y el progresismo son ambos judaísmo para goyims. Y de las sectas cristianas la más parecida al judaísmo es el protestantismo, ya que el catolicismo tiene mucho de paganismo comos sabrás (es casi politeista; los santos, la virgen, el culto a los antepasados, la navidad como solsticio de verano y muchas más cosas).

Su odio al Sur de Europa no es más que un atavismo presente en las sociedades protestantes desde los tiempos de la guerra de los treinta años contra los católicos. El propio nordicismo es judeo-protestantismo en esencia (mezclado con darwinismo). Su religión (protestante) les enseña que ellos son el pueblo elegido y que no se salvarán por sus acciones, sino que están predestinados a ello. Dios les ha elegido y punto. Y como son el pueblo elegido, son una raza superior y deben gobernar sobre los demás, por que Dios así lo dispone. Yo no les critico por ello en realidad, sólo expongo cuales son los orígenes de esa ideosincrasia.

Vikernes es en esencia profundamente cristiano y no se entera el muy cretino. Obvio, pues cualquiera con dos dedos de frente puede darse cuenta de que artísticamente tendrá su mérito como músico, pero en lo demás es intelectualmente bastante limitado.

En cuanto a la introducción del cristianismo en escandinavia tu mismo lo has dicho y yo también "fueron sus propios reyes". Lo que no tiene ningún sentido es que este hijo de puta culpe de eso a los romanos. No se trató de unas naciones contra otras, sino de todas las élites de la época contra el pueblo en todo caso.


----------



## Gothaus (5 Jul 2018)

Varg es una contradicción en sí mismo. Despotrica contra la ciencia, la industria, la tecnología y la civilización, pero los usa cuando le conviene. Lo mismo le pasa con la religión.


----------



## Gorguera (10 Jul 2018)

Menudo retrasado mental follamoros. Parece ser que los rumores de que llegaba a ensalzar al Islam, mientras sostenía los mitos de la "edad oscura del cristianismo" y "la civilizacion musulmana" eran ciertos.

Echad un ojo. No concibo video más cargado de tópicos, mitos y falsos estereotipos, que podría hasta haberlo hecho un profesor de instituto podemita.

A video addressed directly to Christians and Muslim Turks - YouTube

Cómo no, en los comentarios hay mucho fanboy ridículo, turcos amantes del rollo blackmentalero (solo por su contenido anticristiano, pues a la hora de la verdad son moros moros), más algún tipo que intenta debatir con Varg, el cual responde con ad hominems. Cómo no.


----------



## Gorguera (1 Sep 2018)

"Aquellos que no son rubios, no pueden comunicarse con los dioses"

"Todos aquellos con pelo marrón u oscuro, que no son rubios, son mestizos de neanterthal con sapiens negroides"

Cuando tienes la cara más dura que el cemento armado:













Extra: Raíces oscuras como los cojones de un grillo.


----------



## Manoliko (3 Sep 2018)

Gorguera dijo:


> "Aquellos que no son rubios, no pueden comunicarse con los dioses"
> 
> "Todos aquellos con pelo marrón u oscuro, que no son rubios, son mestizos de neanterthal con sapiens negroides"
> 
> ...



Y los pelirrojos provienen de la familia real egipcia, no lo olvides.

Lo de él podría ser un efecto optico por la iluminación y por tener el pelo algo humedo. Pero su mujer es rubia de bote, y eso está más que claro viendo esa foto.


----------



## vodokanal (14 Sep 2018)

Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> Americano (De ascendencia Noruega):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buen ejemplo racial el de la primera foto.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (14 Sep 2018)

Ja ja ja ja 


HaAaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAKKAKAKAKKAKA




Nachis morenacos con el culo ardiendo


----------



## Survivor101 (14 Sep 2018)

Es imposible tomarse en serio a un tolai que cree en las religiones nórdicas y dice querer volver a la protohistoria mientras sube vídeos a YouTube.


----------



## Manoliko (28 Jun 2022)

Survivor101 dijo:


> Es imposible tomarse en serio a un tolai que cree en las religiones nórdicas y dice querer volver a la protohistoria mientras sube vídeos a YouTube.



Menudo reflote


----------



## poppom (28 Jun 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> Menudo reflote


----------

